# The new Gender Specific Hopefuls thread (2014)



## motherofboys

The last post got so long, and out of date, so here is the new one for those of us still waiting and hoping. I will try to keep the front page up to date.

:spermy:TTC/NTNP:af:

Tasha
:blue::pink:pink::angel:):pink:pink::angel:) hoping for :pink:

littlemisscie
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:


:book:WTT:-=

geordiemammy
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

motherofboys
:blue::blue::blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

Eleanore ace
:blue::pink: hoping for :pink:

Rhi_Rhi1
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

caro103
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

karlilay
:pink: :blue: hoping for :pink:

DannaD
Hoping for :pink:

kaths101
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:


:bunny:Pregnant:bfp:

cckarting
:blue::blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

mafi419
hoping for :pink:
Baby :blue: on the way

MrsM17
hoping for :pink:

pinkribbon
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:
Baby :blue: arrived 

katherinegrey
:blue: hoping for :pink: 
Baby :blue: on the way

platinumvague
:pink::pink: hoping for :blue:
Baby :pink: on the way

Feronia 
:pink: hoping for :pink:

DolceBella
:pink: :pink: hoping for :blue:
Baby :pink: on the way

nickyb
:blue: :pink: ( :pink: :angel: ) :blue: :blue: ( :angel: :angel: ) hoping for :pink:
Baby :pink: on the way!


rwhite
:blue: hoping for :pink:

Rhio92
:blue: hoping for :pink:
Baby :pink: on the way!

dollych
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:
Baby :blue: on the way

kaiecee
:blue::blue::blue::blue: hoping for :pink:
Baby :pink: on the way!

QuintinsMommy
:blue: hoping for :pink:
baby :pink: on the way!

mammy2oaklen
:blue::blue: hoping for a :pink:

30mummyof1
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:
Baby :pink: on the way!

skyraaa
:pink::pink: hoping for :blue:
Baby :pink: on the way

Hopin4ABump
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

MileyMumma
:pink::pink: hoping for :pink:
Baby :blue: on the way

EmyDra
:blue::blue: hoping for :pink:

Heather
Hoping for :pink:
Baby :blue: on the way

jessicasmum
:pink::pink: hoping for :blue:


----------



## geordiemammy

It worked I'm not sure I should be here if I'm not trying or totally decided on another yet lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Found you!

2 boys hoping for a girl, might as well say ttc now. :)


----------



## motherofboys

I could put you in wtt Geordie lol
I'll add you 30mummyof1


----------



## geordiemammy

May as well lol 5 boys wanting a girl I must be mental thinking about a 6th lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

Lol added you. Can't believe we are here again.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mob, i don't think so geordiemammy lol :)


----------



## motherofboys

Did I tell you what John said to me a few weeks ago Geordie? When we were talking about when to try and having to move and stuff and he says "I'd like to have a couple more but where would we put them?" And I was like "huh? A couple?!" 
I had wanted 6 and he set the limit at 5, so I'm going with the idea that 5 will be the last, but not ruling out a 6th one day. Although I don't want to still be having babies too many years down the line.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd like 5, nothing against 6 except my age really. Not sure my oh is on board for that many, one at a time i think for him!


----------



## motherofboys

I think I will just see how we both feel after the next, and possibly the next ones gender. I mean I wouldn't keep having babies just to get a girl, but I think if I got a girl it would make the decision to stop having babies easier. And I'd be able to think about it all more clearly and logically rather than from the place of someone wanting something so much. But I also think I'll be ok with another boy. Im not sure I could put myself through what I did last time (and really wasnt expecting to feel) all over again so if I didn't think I could be ok with another boy I'd have to stop now, while I'm happy with the 4 boys.


----------



## cckarting

Found it! I'm expecting, have 3 boys hoping for a girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Will add you cckarting 
Still got net problems which means no laptop so can't do the little images lol


----------



## cckarting

thanks!


----------



## Mafi419

Hi everyone :) we are a same-sex couple pregnant with #1, and I almost feel silly about this, because this is our first and I see so many of you ladies with 2, 3, 4 babies that are still waiting to get your gender dream come true. But the truth is, I really want a girl. I feel sort of ungrateful about writing this, because we were so blessed with this pregnancy. It worked first time with at home insemination with frozen sperm, and we know that we are so so lucky already. My wife really doesn't care about the gender, but I do :shrug: I want a little girl since I can remember. When I was 4 or 5 years old, I would talk on and on about how much I wanted to have baby girls one day. I know we will love a little boy as much, but I have my heart set on a girl, and I get upset/annoyed when people (like my father that loves to irritate me) say they think I'll have a boy. I'm not even showing yet, like at all, and my father had the guts to tell me that not only I'm showing, but also that it looks like it will be a boy! We live in different countries, he only saw my entire body on skype for like 20 seconds! And I swear I'm not even showing yet. the chinese gender predictor is no help. Some websites tell me girl, some tell me boy. I did the ring in a string test and it said girl, but I just did the baking soda test and it was a clear boy result. Sorry, I ended up venting :dohh:

So this is us: pregnant for the first time, hoping for a little girl.
:kiss:


----------



## Mafi419

Oh, just noticed my signature doesn't show on this thread, weird oO I'm 11 weeks and 1 day :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: maf1419, welcome to the group and congratulations. It doesn't matter how many you have already the desire for one gender can be so strong, not everyone understands but we definitely do in this group :hugs:

when will you find out the gender?


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Did I tell you what John said to me a few weeks ago Geordie? When we were talking about when to try and having to move and stuff and he says "I'd like to have a couple more but where would we put them?" And I was like "huh? A couple?!"
> I had wanted 6 and he set the limit at 5, so I'm going with the idea that 5 will be the last, but not ruling out a 6th one day. Although I don't want to still be having babies too many years down the line.

Haha he wasn't sure about 5 at one point wonder what made him say 6 lol as we have discussed before i think it would be a lot easier too to make the decision to stop if I had a girl saying that I'm still not totally decided on a 6th I was talking to my friends last night one has 2 boys the other has 2 of each and I said if I get out of the nappy and sleepless night stage with Harvey I probably won't have another one as I've said before I find the bigger age gap so much harder plus I'm 30 next month and since I was 17 I've just had babies lol so I think I need to stop soon haha see what next year brings though xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mafi419 said:


> Hi everyone :) we are a same-sex couple pregnant with #1, and I almost feel silly about this, because this is our first and I see so many of you ladies with 2, 3, 4 babies that are still waiting to get your gender dream come true. But the truth is, I really want a girl. I feel sort of ungrateful about writing this, because we were so blessed with this pregnancy. It worked first time with at home insemination with frozen sperm, and we know that we are so so lucky already. My wife really doesn't care about the gender, but I do :shrug: I want a little girl since I can remember. When I was 4 or 5 years old, I would talk on and on about how much I wanted to have baby girls one day. I know we will love a little boy as much, but I have my heart set on a girl, and I get upset/annoyed when people (like my father that loves to irritate me) say they think I'll have a boy. I'm not even showing yet, like at all, and my father had the guts to tell me that not only I'm showing, but also that it looks like it will be a boy! We live in different countries, he only saw my entire body on skype for like 20 seconds! And I swear I'm not even showing yet. the chinese gender predictor is no help. Some websites tell me girl, some tell me boy. I did the ring in a string test and it said girl, but I just did the baking soda test and it was a clear boy result. Sorry, I ended up venting :dohh:
> 
> So this is us: pregnant for the first time, hoping for a little girl.
> :kiss:

 Put you scan pic up when you have it some people can tell by looking at them depending on the angle x


----------



## dollych

Congrats mafi419 and I hope you get your little Girl xx

Thanks for starting this thread motherofboys :)

Hello all,
I'm back again, still hoping and praying for a little Girl.
I started swaying in November 2013 and got my BFP in Jan 2014, first attempt, but miscarried in March.
I was gutted, but ready to try again now.
We started TTC last month. I'm just so desperate for a little Girl as this will be our last baby. We have 2 boys, 3 and 16 months who are my world. I will be Ok with another Boy and I know I will love him to bits when he is here, but I had GD so bad with DS 2, I'm just hoping this time we will get our little princess.

Good luck ladies!!! xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hope it's Ok to go on the list. I'm WTT (until my DH is on board!) and would love a girl. We have 1 boy and 1 girl so I know I sound really greedy having a gender desire, but I do long for my DD to have that sister relationship that I'm missing. 
Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get your dream gender :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Gl for your dream genders, and hello to all! Eleanor just from experience, just because you have a sister doesn't mean they will have an amazing bond. I am way closer with my brother than my sister. Actually I have 2 sisters an I don't really get a long great with either of them.


----------



## MrsM17

Pregnant and swayed for a girl! Due end of Dec so you ladies (and me) have a looong wait until the gender is revealed as we are staying team green!! x


----------



## pinkribbon

I have two boys hoping for a girl. 

Pretty convinced it's another boy already though!


----------



## pinkribbon

Just saw the other thread, I'll upload my pic later cause I can't do it off my phone x


----------



## geordiemammy

You never know pinkribbon!!!! Xx


----------



## cckarting

I feel the same way about this baby pink. I already feel like this is our 4th boy


----------



## motherofboys

Girls I will catch up and up date tomorrow but my signal on my phone keeps coming and going and nothing is loading properly. Killing me not having proper internet access lol


----------



## cckarting

Found this website called Whoisborn.com it was pretty cool, and right for all 3 of my boys. Just wanted you ladies to try it out and see how accurate it is for you guys. Not sure how it works but it gives you a percentage of the chances of a gender.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would love to try it but i don't know what day i conceived the boys :(


----------



## motherofboys

My net is up and running so I'm going to get on the laptop in a minute and update the first page, catch up on what us going in with you ladies, and tell you about me :)


----------



## motherofboys

Okay, welcome to mafi419, dollych, Eleanor ace, MrsM17, and pinkribbon. You have all now been added to the first page. I everyone wants to check their details are correct. 

mafi, your gender desire is no less real or important than ours because its your first. Its about a dream that we have and not knowing if that dream will come true, or even seeing that dream have to come to an end.

Eleanor, again its about that dream that you have for your life, and what you want for your future. Although its true that a sister won't necessarily be close to your daughter. 

So far it looks like we are all hoping for pink!

Geordie I have no idea whats changed his mind. I 'think' that he once was so sure we'd have a girl (he has wanted one much longer than I have) after DS3 he wanted to have a break of a couple of years and then have 2 more, 2 girls. In the end he changed his mind and agreed to TTC earlier and it still took as long as he had wanted to wait LOL Then when it turned out we were having another boy he was then convinced that he just couldn't make girls and that it was best not to try to avoid any more disappointment. Perhaps now he is starting to believe that there is a chance swaying could work, and so he might get to have 2 little girls, or 2 chances is better than 1. God knows, he is a man LOL 

Anyway, to update everyone, I got my first af since DS4 last month, I then ordered some opks and when they arrived I got a very near positive as well as having signs and the next day the test was VERY negative, so I can only guess that had I tested the day before they arrived I'd have had a positive. But now af has arrived again around 4/5 days after I possibly O'd. This is the problem I had after DS3, there isnt long enough between ovulation and af for an egg to implant. Last time I took B6 and managed to get up to 10 days, and even though I'm still in 2 minds about swaying, I've read a lot of mixed thing about B6, mostly about it swaying blue, so want to avoid it. Fingers crossed it will naturally lengthen with each cycle.


----------



## katherinegrey

Can I join please?? I have an 18 month old son, and am just over 15 weeks pregnant with my second. I am desperately hoping it's a girl. I really hoped my son would be a girl too if I'm honest, and I even suffered gender disappointment with him. I know that sounds awful as he was my first baby, and I know some ladies on here are so patiently waiting for their dream gender. 

Everyone keeps telling me it's a boy. Looking at my scan it looks like a boy. At my 13 week scan she showed us between the legs and I'm sure I saw something there. I don't have any hope if this baby being a girl. I keep wishing and praying but I know in my heart it's a boy. We even swayed for this baby. Intercourse 2 and 4 days before O then none after, no orgasms, and so on. 

Although this is only baby number 2 for me, it's my absolute last. So if this is a boy (which I know it is) then I'll never get my girl. DH is even getting the snip after baby is born.

I find out in 4 days time. I booked an early gender scan as I can't stand that tiny bit of hope I have that it just might be a girl, I don't want to feel disappointed on delivery day, I want to know for sure so I can start moving on.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for updating front page.

How about trying vitex mother of boys? I used it to lengthen my lp after Harry and this year to shorten my cycle, worked both times. :thumbup:

I'm doing the clear blue trials so will be using their opk's from cd7 as they won't be costing me anything! don't know what to expect this month as been using vitex up until now. 
Also i get married next saturday! :happydance: so the stress could change cycle too..


----------



## motherofboys

EEE! Married! Congrats, hope you have a lovely day!

Katherinegrey I'll add you.


----------



## motherofboys

I booked an early gender scan last time because I needed to know so I could begin to move on. I was very sure for a while that I'd get a girl. I had been right with my older boys, and every time I thought about the baby I just saw a girl, I also had a feeling even when ttc that I'd get a girl, I mean after 3 boys I had to right, the odds were in my favour lmao Also everything in the pregnancy was so different. My 12 week scan I had about 95% boy guesses when I posted it, but still I tried to convince myself it must be a girl. By the time the scan rolled around though I just knew I'd hear boy. I did. There are a lot of positives to brothers, especially close in age. But I completely understand how you feel.


----------



## 30mummyof1

katherinegrey said:


> Can I join please?? I have an 18 month old son, and am just over 15 weeks pregnant with my second. I am desperately hoping it's a girl. I really hoped my son would be a girl too if I'm honest, and I even suffered gender disappointment with him. I know that sounds awful as he was my first baby, and I know some ladies on here are so patiently waiting for their dream gender.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me it's a boy. Looking at my scan it looks like a boy. At my 13 week scan she showed us between the legs and I'm sure I saw something there. I don't have any hope if this baby being a girl. I keep wishing and praying but I know in my heart it's a boy. We even swayed for this baby. Intercourse 2 and 4 days before O then none after, no orgasms, and so on.
> 
> Although this is only baby number 2 for me, it's my absolute last. So if this is a boy (which I know it is) then I'll never get my girl. DH is even getting the snip after baby is born.
> 
> I find out in 4 days time. I booked an early gender scan as I can't stand that tiny bit of hope I have that it just might be a girl, I don't want to feel disappointed on delivery day, I want to know for sure so I can start moving on.

I felt like that too with ds2 just needed to know asap, he had a very boy looking nub and i felt like it was going to be a boy. can you post scan pic?


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you both so much, it's nice to have people that understand. I do think brothers close in age will be lovely, and if I could guarantee I'd be having a girl afterwards I don't think I'd be so bothered. But considering I won't even get another chance at a girl, I am really hoping (in vain I'm sure) for a girl.

This is my scan pic, nub looks boy to me, I haven't even posted it in gender prediction as I'm so sure everyone will just say boy.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (26).jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i am no expert, ( our friend is having twins, and i was adamant he was having twin girls from his scan pic, or at least one of each and was quite envious) is actually having twin boys..) 
but yes does look like a boy nub to me, sorry not what you want to hear. I could be wrong though..


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't worry too much about nub theory etc... Almost everyone told me my scan looked girl.... But I had a boy :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

cckarting said:


> Found this website called Whoisborn.com it was pretty cool, and right for all 3 of my boys. Just wanted you ladies to try it out and see how accurate it is for you guys. Not sure how it works but it gives you a percentage of the chances of a gender.

Managed to work out roughly when boys were conceived as it doesn't seem to matter few days either side, same result and it was right for ds2 but wrong for ds1.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: rhi, remember you from a ttc thread last year. congrats on new baby :) are you planning on ttc again soon?!


----------



## geordiemammy

katherinegrey said:


> Thank you both so much, it's nice to have people that understand. I do think brothers close in age will be lovely, and if I could guarantee I'd be having a girl afterwards I don't think I'd be so bothered. But considering I won't even get another chance at a girl, I am really hoping (in vain I'm sure) for a girl.
> 
> This is my scan pic, nub looks boy to me, I haven't even posted it in gender prediction as I'm so sure everyone will just say boy.

I thought I would stop at 2 but here I am thinking about number 6 maybe if I had had a girl already I wouldnt have my 5 boys which doesnt bare thinking about they are all fab and I couldnt imagine my life without anyone of them so im pleased I havent had a girl yet in that respect but I really hope if I do have number 6 its a girl my boys are dying for a sister although they were gutted when we found out harvey was a boy they spend so much time with him and love him to bits!! 

I hope you get your girl but if not maybe think about a third xx


----------



## katherinegrey

geordiemammy said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both so much, it's nice to have people that understand. I do think brothers close in age will be lovely, and if I could guarantee I'd be having a girl afterwards I don't think I'd be so bothered. But considering I won't even get another chance at a girl, I am really hoping (in vain I'm sure) for a girl.
> 
> This is my scan pic, nub looks boy to me, I haven't even posted it in gender prediction as I'm so sure everyone will just say boy.
> 
> I thought I would stop at 2 but here I am thinking about number 6 maybe if I had had a girl already I wouldnt have my 5 boys which doesnt bare thinking about they are all fab and I couldnt imagine my life without anyone of them so im pleased I havent had a girl yet in that respect but I really hope if I do have number 6 its a girl my boys are dying for a sister although they were gutted when we found out harvey was a boy they spend so much time with him and love him to bits!!
> 
> I hope you get your girl but if not maybe think about a third xxClick to expand...

 I would consider a third (in many years to come) but DH is dead set on not having any more. He'll be very happy with just boys and doesn't even want a girl particularly, he says if we're having one, that's fine, but if it's another boy he'll be more than happy, so not sure he'll change his mind either :(


----------



## cckarting

Thanks for trying it out 30. I just thought it was neat that it gave you a percentage and thought maybe it would be closer than the Chinese gender chart!


----------



## geordiemammy

katherinegrey said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both so much, it's nice to have people that understand. I do think brothers close in age will be lovely, and if I could guarantee I'd be having a girl afterwards I don't think I'd be so bothered. But considering I won't even get another chance at a girl, I am really hoping (in vain I'm sure) for a girl.
> 
> This is my scan pic, nub looks boy to me, I haven't even posted it in gender prediction as I'm so sure everyone will just say boy.
> 
> I thought I would stop at 2 but here I am thinking about number 6 maybe if I had had a girl already I wouldnt have my 5 boys which doesnt bare thinking about they are all fab and I couldnt imagine my life without anyone of them so im pleased I havent had a girl yet in that respect but I really hope if I do have number 6 its a girl my boys are dying for a sister although they were gutted when we found out harvey was a boy they spend so much time with him and love him to bits!!
> 
> I hope you get your girl but if not maybe think about a third xxClick to expand...
> 
> I would consider a third (in many years to come) but DH is dead set on not having any more. He'll be very happy with just boys and doesn't even want a girl particularly, he says if we're having one, that's fine, but if it's another boy he'll be more than happy, so not sure he'll change his mind either :(Click to expand...

You just never know what the future holds to be honest I never thought I would have 5 lol but here I am xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: rhi, remember you from a ttc thread last year. congrats on new baby :) are you planning on ttc again soon?!

Oh wow heyy :) 

Yeah, we are planning on trying before the end of the year, hoperfully :) as baby is only 3 and a half months ATM :) 

Have two Boys and I'm hoping to make number 3 a girlie :)


----------



## motherofboys

I remember you Rhi, I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## motherofboys

I tried the who is born site. Got boy girl boy girl.


----------



## Tasha

I tried that site and four of my five were wrong. 

I hope you girls dont mind me joining you. I have been reading this section of the forum for ages but never been brave enough to post as I feel I will be judged given my history (for those that dont know I have a boy, girl, stillborn girl, girl, seven first tri loses, stillborn girl and eight further first tri loses). It goes without saying that obviously more than anything I want a sticky bring home baby but there is a part of me (big part) that wants a girl (I feel so bad for writing that). I know I am lucky that I have one boy and two girls with me already, so I know I seem greedy/awful/enter whatever adjective you want here. However, I should have Honey and Riley Rae here too, four girls and one boy, a house full of girls, pink, arguing over the bathroom and boys etc etc, that's (in my head) how life should be. Because of having two girls and one boy here, a boy would even things up and (in my head) that isnt how my life/our house should be. I am aware that sounds bratty. 

I hope I made sense and you understand why I feel the way I do.


----------



## geordiemammy

Tasha said:


> I tried that site and four of my five were wrong.
> 
> I hope you girls dont mind me joining you. I have been reading this section of the forum for ages but never been brave enough to post as I feel I will be judged given my history (for those that dont know I have a boy, girl, stillborn girl, girl, seven first tri loses, stillborn girl and eight further first tri loses). It goes without saying that obviously more than anything I want a sticky bring home baby but there is a part of me (big part) that wants a girl (I feel so bad for writing that). I know I am lucky that I have one boy and two girls with me already, so I know I seem greedy/awful/enter whatever adjective you want here. However, I should have Honey and Riley Rae here too, four girls and one boy, a house full of girls, pink, arguing over the bathroom and boys etc etc, that's (in my head) how life should be. Because of having two girls and one boy here, a boy would even things up and (in my head) that isnt how my life/our house should be. I am aware that sounds bratty.
> 
> I hope I made sense and you understand why I feel the way I do.

dont feel bad about it xx


----------



## motherofboys

Tasha welcome, so sorry for your losses. We all get into a mind set of how our life should be, or how we expected it to be. And when that doesn't happen, especially if its surrounded by heartache like yours, it leaves you feeling something is missing and wanting to fill that gap. 
I will add you on to the front page, would you like me to include your late losses?


----------



## 30mummyof1

No please don't feel bad, definitely no judgement in this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for being kind to me, both of you. 

That is exactly it mothertoboys. It feels silly as I dont know if my two angel girls would of been 'girlie' and I dont know if any other daughter would be either but I can pretend I dont feel this way.

Please include my two late loses, thank you <3


----------



## motherofboys

For some of us, especially like me with 4 boys already, and one of the least girly girls ever, I think any girl I had would be a tom boy anyway and not want to do those girlie things. Doesn't stop me wanting one though lol And while shes tiny she cant protest to the pink and frills I've suddenly found a liking for hahaha

I will add you now.


----------



## motherofboys

I've added you, if you want to check to make sure its correct and what I've done to include your angels is ok.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much, it's perfect x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Tasha said:


> I tried that site and four of my five were wrong.
> 
> I hope you girls dont mind me joining you. I have been reading this section of the forum for ages but never been brave enough to post as I feel I will be judged given my history (for those that dont know I have a boy, girl, stillborn girl, girl, seven first tri loses, stillborn girl and eight further first tri loses). It goes without saying that obviously more than anything I want a sticky bring home baby but there is a part of me (big part) that wants a girl (I feel so bad for writing that). I know I am lucky that I have one boy and two girls with me already, so I know I seem greedy/awful/enter whatever adjective you want here. However, I should have Honey and Riley Rae here too, four girls and one boy, a house full of girls, pink, arguing over the bathroom and boys etc etc, that's (in my head) how life should be. Because of having two girls and one boy here, a boy would even things up and (in my head) that isnt how my life/our house should be. I am aware that sounds bratty.
> 
> I hope I made sense and you understand why I feel the way I do.

Don't feel guilty, you only want what you should have had :hugs:. I would love another girl because I want my DD to have the sister relationship I should have. I know that I can't recreate the past and I don't want to live through her but the thought of having sisters in my home and seeing them have a relationship as teenagers/adults would feel very healing. I feel guilty for having a preference, especially as I have one of each and I sound so greedy, but the heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## motherofboys

Even with out a girl I feel guilty and greedy, I have 4 healthy babies, I should be grateful. And I am but still long for a girl. We can't control what we want


----------



## Mafi419

Thank you so much for all the support. I'll have a private scan this Thursday (because my grandmother is coming to visit me and I wanted her to see the baby) and I'll have another one the week after (the normal 12 week scan through NHS. What should I ask the person doing the scan? I know what kind of picture I want (the one that shows the nub!), but how is it called?




katherinegrey said:


> Thank you both so much, it's nice to have people that understand. I do think brothers close in age will be lovely, and if I could guarantee I'd be having a girl afterwards I don't think I'd be so bothered. But considering I won't even get another chance at a girl, I am really hoping (in vain I'm sure) for a girl.
> 
> This is my scan pic, nub looks boy to me, I haven't even posted it in gender prediction as I'm so sure everyone will just say boy.

I'm no expert and I've been wrong many times, but in my opinion it looks like a girl, not a boy, taking into account the nub theory.The nub theory says the following:
 



Attached Files:







Captura de ecrÃ£ - 2014-06-09, 23.22.07.png
File size: 199.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cckarting

welcome tasha! So sorry for all your losses. I would long for a little girl after losing 2 beautiful DD. FX you get a beautiful healthy and happy little girl!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> For some of us, especially like me with 4 boys already, and one of the least girly girls ever, I think any girl I had would be a tom boy anyway and not want to do those girlie things. Doesn't st op me wanting one though lol And while shes tiny she cant protest to the pink and frills I've suddenly found a liking for hahaha
> 
> I will add you now.

I swear everyone I know who is pregnant is having girls it must be a girlie year!!! Motherofboys im totally with you on the pink and frills :) x


----------



## motherofboys

I know over all there is always roughly even (51/49) numbers of each gender born each year, but it does seem to go in patterns. Like the back end of last year out of 6 people who I knew who were pregnant 5 had boys. But now it seems like everyone is having girls.


----------



## geordiemammy

We totally need to find out the pattern x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm quite a girlie girl so i can't wait to buy pink for my daughter (if i ever get the chance) All my friends that had babies in the last year have had girls, even just distant fb friends girls also. So i think i have totally missed the girl boat! :cry:


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm also quite girly, and would definitely love buying pink and dresses. DH has even said if this is another boy I had better toughen up a bit and forget seeing pink for a few years. 

I've got the exact same thing, every thread I'm on every time a gender is announced, they're team pink, every time a friend has a baby, it's a girl, I'm on a facebook baby group and the last four gender announcements have been pink. I definitely feel that just by law of averages mine must be a boy to balance out all the pink. Every girl I see say they're team pink I get less hopeful that I will be. I know that's a bit silly as obviously just because their babies are girls, doesn't necessarily mean mine will be a boy, it just feels like it!


----------



## motherofboys

My best friend just had her second girl on Thursday. Have to say she was hoping for a boy. Whenever theres a girl pattern you can guarantee I'll be the exception to the rule lol
I know a few other 4 boy families at school so kept thinking surely I can't also have 4 boys, there is no one at school who got the opposite after 3 of the same, they all stopped at 3 or got 4 of the same. I thought statistically someone had to get a girl after 3 boys, so why not me? Didnt work out that way though lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

One of the mums at swimming had a girl after 3 boys, to offer a little hope! but then a 'kind' friend told me of a mum at her school who has 8, 7 of which are boys! i don't know, what will be will be i guess.:shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

I know on the swaying site I use that there are plenty of people getting girls after 4 boys, but there are also those getting 5th boys. There are some with 7, then get a girl. If you have enough kids I guess eventually you have to get the opposite, but then you'd end up with your own show called 16 boys and counting lmao everyone seems to know that 1 person with 10 of one gender. I saw something recent where the people had like 14 kids, and the 1 girl was right there in the middle. 
Most of the time I feel like I've accepted a girl just isn't for me, and think I've decided not to sway. Then every now and then I'll feel that desperation for a girl again and feel like I should sway. Whatever happens eventually we will find a way to make peace with it and move on (I hope)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I was going to sway after reading great statistics on it but then when i thought about it when i conceived the boys they should have been girls based on what i read.

I am doing quite a few different things this time round accidentally as i wanted to loose weight for the wedding so have been eating more protein and exercising regularly. I'm not prepared to skip breakfast as i will just be grumpy and that's not fair on my family!
Timing wise, i don't think i'd get pregnant if i stopped 3/4 days before ov' getting on a bit now so just going to leave it to chance.


----------



## motherofboys

See I know that almost everything in my life style is exactly how it says for conceiving boys, so kind of had an 'it all makes sense' moment. I keep trying to convince myself that if I sway I'll gave better odds and no regrets but I don't think I'm cut out for it, diet and exercise etc I've no will power or motivation (which considering the end result could possibly be a girl really says something about me I think lol) it does at times feel very unfair that some people do t even have to think about it, while here I am wondering if I should change my whole lifestyle just to get a girl. But then I should be grateful I can have babies at all. I constantly talk myself in and out of it lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes took me a while too, back n forth. Least we have this thread to rant and support us. :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I did decide to sway, I thought it can't hurt, I knew I wanted a girl so I thought a slight sway couldn't hurt. Honestly though, I don't think it's worked. I don't think I was extreme enough :haha: I didn't want to go down the supplements and vitamins route, so we just had sex 2 and 4 days before intercourse and no more, no orgasms during my fertile window, I don't eat much meat anyway so it wasn't an issue for me to not eat red meat and I drink a lot of milk anyway, so I just made sure I had at least a large glass a day. I didn't drink more than that though as there were conflicting things about milk hindering any conception. 

I'm not sure any swaying is really effective if I'm honest though, I just thought it couldn't hurt.


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I have an obsessive nature, and know that's not good for a sway. I think that didn't help in the past when I was just obsessed with getting pregnant


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too, i get so stressed with it all..


----------



## cckarting

Dh and I can't decide if we should find out what were having or not. I want to know but at the same time maybe it would be easier on me if we didn't? I was really upset our last was a boy until I held him in my arms&#8230;


----------



## 30mummyof1

hmm its a difficult one, with my 2nd i felt like i had to know asap, but i've always thought with the next maybe better not to find out. We didn't tell anyone with ds2 and most people were thinking it would be a girl which was hard when we knew otherwise. I think this time round everyone would expect boy. My oh doesn't want to go through that again though, he says either we find out and tell everyone or don't find out until the birth. I'm not sure yet..


----------



## katherinegrey

It is a tough one, I've decided to find out (2 days!) because I'm still hanging onto that slight hope it's a girl, and I think the further along I get the more I'll be hoping and wishing. At least this way I have 24 weeks to prepare myself, and won't get a shock on delivery day. 

Part of me thought maybe I should wait and when I actually see the baby I won't care, but I think I still will care if I'm finding out gender for the first time, and I never want to look at my beautiful new born baby and feel anything but absolute joy. 

It's a very personal choice though.


----------



## motherofboys

I won't be finding out when the time comes. Mainly because I've never had a surprise, I always wanted to have a surprise but was so excited and impatient with ds1 that we found out. Every time since then I've convinced myself that I needed to know in case I had a girl, to give me time to get rid of all the boy stuff and buy girl stuff. Last time was my first experience of gender disappointment and I needed to know, as soon as I possibly could, not knowing was killing me. The next baby may be my last so the last chance to not find out. And I'm also so sure I'll have another boy I feel I don't need to. I was also worried that if I had a boy last time I wouldn't bond with him so thought I needed time to process it. Now I know I will bond I don't feel I need to know in advance.


----------



## cckarting

I had terrible gd with my last, to the point where my dh thought I wouldn't bond with the baby and would have a terrible time after he was born. But the instant I held him I was sooo in love it didn't matter he wasn't a girl, and I wouldn't trade him anything. It took us 18 months to conceive him and I had a subchronic hemorrhage with him and thought we lost him, so it didn't matter what he was I wanted a baby so bad. Now with this baby we weren't even trying, we were preventin and still got pregnant so dh thinks since it was a surprise pregnancy maybe we should just keep the surprise until the very end. We've never not known what we were having before. And this will for sure be out last, so it's our last chance to wait until birth to find out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

We had a surprise with ds1. I did want a girl first time round as well but felt he was a boy although wasn't sure and when he popped out i wasn't bothered at all really.

With ds2 i really felt a more deep need for a girl and really didn't want another boy so we found out at the 20wk scan although like i said before he had a very boy nub so i wasn't surprised. We didn't bond straight away, although i don't think that was to do with being a boy more pnd, however further down the line something changed and now we are sooo close and I certainly wouldn't swap him for any girl.

The next time round i don't know, i think i'm more bothered about telling people and them saying "sorry it's another boy" over and over If we didn't know, they wouldn't either and then when he was born i'm sure people wouldn't say such a thing, well i'd hope not!


----------



## motherofboys

I have to say no one really said anything to my face about another boy. I just got lots of congratulations and how lovely it was to have boys. 
Yesterday ds3 got soaked playing with water at preschool abc they changed his clothes. He came home wearing a t shirt saying "my sister is an alien" I didn't notice. The preschool teacher pointed it out saying "he hasn't got a sister, well, not yet" I didn't know what to say so just laughed!


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi ladies,we are hoping for a boy this time.We have two DDs.Im due Feb 12 2015.We are going to try and stay team green this time.


----------



## Platinumvague

I forgot to mention we swayed a little.I did baking soda finger the week of O and tried to follow the boy diet.


----------



## cckarting

Welcome platinum! Well I had my scan today and they put me at 5 weeks. Moved my due date to feb 11th. I go back in two weeks to make sure things are progressing since we didn't see much.


----------



## motherofboys

Hi and welcome platinum ive added you to the front page x


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks everyone


----------



## Platinumvague

I just noticed im the only one with two girls lol.If I knew what I was doing to get them id share.


----------



## cckarting

that would be much appreciated platinum! lol it's already to late me.


----------



## motherofboys

Ha ha it's nice to have someone hoping the other way. I think sometimes we can get so wrapped up in what we don't have we forget that we do have the thing that some people want. That goes for anything in life really.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes good point Motherofboys :) 

Realised recently as well when i was younger and dating someone else i always said to the guy i wanted just boys and he didn't understand it, he wanted girls. Now look at me..


----------



## Mafi419

I had a 12 week scan today. The GP told me it's very likely a boy. I know I'm a little bit disappointed or sad, but everything was fine so I feel happy anyway. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Platinumvague

I do know whenever im ttc im on a lower calorie diet(except this time).Thats about all I can think of.Husband thinks we are getting our boy this time but we have to wait 9 more months to find out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that does tie in with a girl sway platinum :thumbup: 

Well i met someone today who is the opposite to most of us bar one i think, and has 2 girls and a boy and was really hoping for another boy but is expecting a girl. Its funny she was convinced i will have a mixture but i guess that's because she has and is thinking the law of averages means you will do. :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

Hope you get your girlie mafi, glad to hear baby is doing great!


----------



## motherofboys

Glad baby is doing well mafi.

30mummy yeah I always thought I wanted just boys, guess I jinxed myself lol

Platinum I always have a high cal diet, trying low cal and see what happens this time. 

I have a friend who had 4 girls before she got her boy, she ended up with 8 kids in total GGGGBGBB. And my boys judo instructor was telling dh how he had 4 girls before he got his boy. He too has 8 kids, 4 girls followed by 4 boys. Think it makes dh see it's possible after 4 of 1 to get the other, although with his family being dominated with boys he still thinks he 'can't make' girls.


----------



## cckarting

i always said i wanted 4 kids 3 boys and 1 girl. Lets hope i get my wish!


----------



## Platinumvague

We want four all together.As long as we get our boy in there somewhere we are good :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Platinum, if I knew what I was doing to sway a boy then I'd tell you. I honestly have no idea but I hope I've done the opposite this time :haha:


----------



## katherinegrey

Just had my scan, I was right, it is my second boy.

I am so upset. And so guilty. I'll never have my girl now. This was my last shot. 

I'm sitting here sobbing, how selfish is that? I'm having a healthy baby, people would kill for that, and here I am upset.


----------



## lau86

I've been lurking for a while but decided to jump in. 
Katherine it is hard when you first find out. I wish I had stayed team yellow now as when you meet them it is so lovely. Now mine is 6 months they are already such good friends. They ADORE each other and I am not exaggerating, I can see them growing up supporting and being there for each other, two brothers together. 
Allow yourself time to be sad, it's ok, especially here we understand


----------



## cckarting

So sorry Katherine :hugs: I can only tell you from experience that it will get better. Once i held ds 3 in my arms it was an instant bond between us and loved him soo much I didn't even care he wasn't a girl, because he was my perfect little boy. My sons loved him soo much and are his best friends. Just watching ds2 be so protective and loving to him melts my heart. I have a feeling this baby is a boy also and I know that all three boys will love him so much that again it won't matter. I hope thats the way it happens for you and are just soo in love with how much your boys love each other it doesn't matter he wasn't your little girl.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh Hun, hugs. You have to give yourself time to adjust. You had this dream in your mind and heart and have just been told it won't happen. Try to separate your feelings, you are not sad for what will be, and for your healthy boy, but sad for what won't be, and that little girl. 
I knew by the time I got to my scan that is be told boy for a 4th time, I was resigned to my fate. And it took a few days to really sink in and I did cry.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much, I know I will love this baby as much as I love my son, regardless of gender, but it's just hard right now.

I also seem to have gone straight into denial :dohh: As cord was between baby's legs, I keep wondering if she could have got it wrong. Clutching at straws I know, if she says she saw a willy, I'm sure she did. I hate myself for even hoping she was wrong. I wish I'd just accept it and move on. I know when I get to my 20 week scan they're just going to confirm it's a boy and I'm worried I'll get upset all over again. 

Why can't I just be happy for the blessing I've been given?? :(


----------



## Mafi419

So sorry Katherine...how far long are you?

There's nothing wrong with feeling blue about it, but I know what you mean. I'm also feeling guilty about not wanting a little boy (and probably be carrying one).


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm 16 weeks today, so at least I have plenty of time to come around and get used to it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

so sorry you didn't hear girl katherine, you will love your new little boy and like others have said watching brothers play together is so sweet, melts my heart. :hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

When I was looking into boy swaying I found this.According to statistics I have a higher chance of another girl than the boy we really want.

https://www.in-gender.com/xyu/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Big :hugs: Katherine.


----------



## motherofboys

Big Katherine, I still felt a little hope that it would be wrong when I went for my 20 week scan. And I have seen it happen. 

There are so many other factors that come into play that it's hard to get a clear idea of how likely it is to get a different gender at any point. You just don't know if the people in those stats did anything differently, not necessarily to sway but something's life steps in and changes your situation and you don't even realise.


----------



## cckarting

Platinum I must have read it wrong I thought it said the more girls you get the higher chance for a boy?


----------



## Platinumvague

Idk.It seems conflicting.I thought I read both on the same page.


----------



## karlilay

Hi.... I'm back :) Ish. I used to float around this section, but went off TTC for a while. Now I'm unsure of weather to TTC or not but I'm so so broody.


While I LOVE my boy, my goodness, I suffered really badly with Gender Disappointment when i found out he was a boy. I really desperately want another girl. I wouldn't be distraught if I had another boy, I am not going into the great unknown this time, but Itwould just complete our family to have Another little girly.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm really not coping very well today to be honest. I just want to cry. I'm trying to be happy, but I can't help the fact I'm not. I'm heartbroken. I know how selfish that sounds. It's not even that I worry I won't love this baby, I know I'll adore him, but I genuinely feel I'm grieving for the child I'm not having, and never will be having.


----------



## Platinumvague

katherinegrey said:


> I'm really not coping very well today to be honest. I just want to cry. I'm trying to be happy, but I can't help the fact I'm not. I'm heartbroken. I know how selfish that sounds. It's not even that I worry I won't love this baby, I know I'll adore him, but I genuinely feel I'm grieving for the child I'm not having, and never will be having.

We were a little disapointed when our second dd was born.I had to keep reminding myself that it could be a lot worse.She is perfect and healthy.I did feel like I was being selfish too.Now that she is here the disapointment has gone away.Its tough but you get through it and once you are over it you feel silly for ever feeling that way :flower:


----------



## DolceBella

I'd like to add my name to the list if I can. I'm 11 weeks PG, with a scan coming up in 9 days. Might be too early to see gender though. I have two DD, which I'm thrilled about because I wanted my first to have a sister. This time, I'm really hoping for a boy. DH would love it too!


----------



## cckarting

Welcome dolce!


----------



## Platinumvague

DolceBella said:


> I'd like to add my name to the list if I can. I'm 11 weeks PG, with a scan coming up in 9 days. Might be too early to see gender though. I have two DD, which I'm thrilled about because I wanted my first to have a sister. This time, I'm really hoping for a boy. DH would love it too!

Yay someone else wanting a boy :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

Yes, I think it's high time for a boy in this house. Although, I have no idea what to do with that penis thing! I can barely navigate DHs!:haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

Haha,we know for sure if we ever have a boy he will not be circumsised.Im hoping the blue socks I put under the mattress gave off some boy vibes.


----------



## DolceBella

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have pink babygro's under mine, i bought them for a friend and decided against giving them and kept them! :haha: :shhh:


----------



## MrsM17

I am totally on board with the whole devastated thing. I am 11+6 with my 2nd and we swayed for a girl. I am so so scared to find out the sex. We were staying team green but I am now unsure as I do not want to be disappointed at the birth and I did get a sinking feeling when my son was born and hate admitting it. 

My sway sounds different to yours, On the one I used its avoid dairy, meat and eat low everyhting, low fat, low protien, low cals etc... Also just to have sex once in your fertile window, that is getting the best girl results at about 75% x


----------



## geordiemammy

katherinegrey said:


> Just had my scan, I was right, it is my second boy.
> 
> I am so upset. And so guilty. I'll never have my girl now. This was my last shot.
> 
> I'm sitting here sobbing, how selfish is that? I'm having a healthy baby, people would kill for that, and here I am upset.

I have 5 boys and after ds 3 I said no more then I ended up with another 2 and I think the reason I wasn't so disappointed with ds4 was I nearly lost him at 13 weeks on a plane that ended up being diverted and I spent 4 days in a Portuguese hospital being told if I got out of bed I would lose him and then had complications at 25 weeks I was just pleased he was ok and with ds 5 just before my scan at 16 weeks the same thing happened I bled so much the hospital said there was no hope of baby being ok and after 4 m/c I told my partner I wouldn't try again but at a scan the next day he was fine thank god found out he was a boy a few days later but again I was just pleased he was ok he had a hard start to when he finally arrived a traumatic birth and surgery at 5 weeks but he is a happy healthy boy now I sort of think that my body made me bleed and scared me so I would appreciate the fact they were boys I know that sounds stupid but had them things not of happened I think my GD would of been horrendous!! Me and my boys really want a girl and I am considering a 6th but I really don't think id getting girl!! Your boys will have a great relationship and its not all bad having boys they tend to be a lot more laid back that girls and they are so loving and once you son is here you won't care that he is a he!! 

I keep saying well I'll get granddaughters but then I can do all the nice things and send them back for the tantrums lol


----------



## Feronia

I have one girl, and I really want another (I am newly pregnant). We would personally not want a boy, and I'm thinking I don't want to find out the sex ahead of time.

I feel that if I discovered the sex at birth, it wouldn't matter and would be lovely, but if I found out I was having a boy ahead of time, I would be disappointed. Does that make sense? DH wants to find out though.

Oh, and I'll add that we didn't sway -- this baby is an accident, so I don't know what our odds are. (Damn diaphragm!)


----------



## geordiemammy

Feronia said:


> I have one girl, and I really want another (I am newly pregnant). We would personally not want a boy, and I'm thinking I don't want to find out the sex ahead of time.
> 
> I feel that if I discovered the sex at birth, it wouldn't matter and would be lovely, but if I found out I was having a boy ahead of time, I would be disappointed. Does that make sense? DH wants to find out though.
> 
> Oh, and I'll add that we didn't sway -- this baby is an accident, so I don't know what our odds are. (Damn diaphragm!)

Welcome!! 

X


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok so my dream of getting a girl is officially OVER!!!!!!
OH has decided no more for sure and its caused quite an argument but I've said if he is sure then go get the snip cause its me that's taking the birth control 

Sorry in advance for the language 

I swear he is fucking lucky I didn't do the job of disabling his sperm myself when we were arguing I could of quite easily punched him straight in the balls its all about what he fucking wants so my retaliation was I wouldn't want another one with you anyway cause you do fuck all for the baby cleaning is more important :/ 

I realise I shouldn't of said that but to be fair its not far wrong he does nowt really and all he does with the rest is moan about how messy they are and trust me they ain't bad at all x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sorry to hear that geordiemam, i hope you can change his mind or is going to go through with snip?


----------



## motherofboys

I'll add you new girls later when I'm on the laptop as it's easier on there. Welcome to you all.
Geordie! I'm sorry to hear that. I think if he is completely serious then you are right he should get the snip because it isn't fair to keep dangling the possibility in front of you like that. Is he really 100% on it? You know what it's like when it's been a bad day and you think "can I really cope with another?"


----------



## geordiemammy

Who knows like I say always what he wants not me if he don't go in the next week to see someone about it I'm going to flip my lid at least if he done it I would know for sure and I could stop the pill which ain't great for me x


----------



## geordiemammy

I generally don't think its about coping with another I think his words were it would just be a drain on us financially so that started a whole other argument too as you can imagine I wanted a puppy but got told no at least then I could get a bitch and have another female in the house lol X


----------



## motherofboys

It's not fair for you to be given hope, then him change his mind all the time


----------



## motherofboys

Also, anyone who wants to try old wives takes for fun. A few I've heard other than the clothes under the bed, for those wanting girls is painting your nails, rose quartz necklace (or pretty much anything) lavender (candles mainly I think) a wooden spoon with a pink ribbon tied around it and kept under the bed (some people even write the name they will use on the spoon) as well as a letter to your future daughter kept under the bed. 
There were loads more but that's all I can remember


----------



## motherofboys

karlilay would you like me to add you to the list? Would I put you in WTT?? You have one of each already right?


----------



## motherofboys

I've updated the front page, hope I haven't missed anyone.

As I update with each babies actual gender, I'm not going to put the hugs emoticon that was on the last thread when people didn't get their desired gender. I know a couple of people requested a hug wasn't put on theirs.


----------



## geordiemammy

Put right in my place no baby no dog ya know I would rather have another 5 kids than a man!! I'll keep stalking to see what you all get good luck to you all :) xx


----------



## karlilay

motherofboys said:


> karlilay would you like me to add you to the list? Would I put you in WTT?? You have one of each already right?

Yes sorry, thanks. I have a girl and boy, :)

Providing things go ok with my CBT I will TTC from Sept/Oct time.


----------



## motherofboys

I'll add you now.
Aw geordie :( not even a dog! men are mean!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Geordie- :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all so much for the replies and making me feel less crappy.

Kathryn :hugs:

Geordie, what a butt head. Doesnt sound like he is compromising any where


----------



## geordiemammy

Tasha said:


> Thank you all so much for the replies and making me feel less crappy.
> 
> Kathryn :hugs:
> 
> Geordie, what a butt head. Doesnt sound like he is compromising any where

He isn't the freak I swear I went on about a dog a bit more and he said its him or the dog I had to stop myself from saying I'll take a dog cheers lol 

I want a female bullmastiff and there are some pups for sale at the mine locally which doesn't happen often he is really pissing me off x


----------



## Platinumvague

geordiemammy said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for the replies and making me feel less crappy.
> 
> Kathryn :hugs:
> 
> Geordie, what a butt head. Doesnt sound like he is compromising any where
> 
> He isn't the freak I swear I went on about a dog a bit more and he said its him or the dog I had to stop myself from saying I'll take a dog cheers lol
> 
> I want a female bullmastiff and there are some pups for sale at the mine locally which doesn't happen often he is really pissing me off xClick to expand...

I came home with a kitten without asking but my husband actually loved her.Maybe you're just having a rough patch :hugs: we have those every now and then.I wish I hadsome advice.I would love a boxer but im not sure if I could get away with that.


----------



## nickyb

Hi guys can u add me to the list? I've got 3 sons 1 daughter and so hoping for a girl this time,I lost a girl at 17 weeks and just feel a void I know I'm lucky as I went on to have two healthy boys after, but it's enough with the toy vehicles now please some Dolly's and pink stuff :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Geordie, that made me giggle. I would of been tempted if I was you as well. I hope you are okay.

Welcome Nicky, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Tasha said:


> Geordie, that made me giggle. I would of been tempted if I was you as well. I hope you are okay.
> 
> Welcome Nicky, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Yeah I'm fine but if he does ring about snip tomorrow there will be hell to pay!! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

nickyb said:


> Hi guys can u add me to the list? I've got 3 sons 1 daughter and so hoping for a girl this time,I lost a girl at 17 weeks and just feel a void I know I'm lucky as I went on to have two healthy boys after, but it's enough with the toy vehicles now please some Dolly's and pink stuff :dohh:

Sorry for your loss and hope you get your girl x


----------



## Tasha

I would be furious too, it is too big a decision for it to be his alone, you need to reach that sort of decision together x


----------



## motherofboys

Hey Nicky welcome. I will add you to the front. Would you like your lost daughter included like I have done for Tasha? Which order are your children and are you ttc already?


----------



## nickyb

motherofboys said:


> Hey Nicky welcome. I will add you to the front. Would you like your lost daughter included like I have done for Tasha? Which order are your children and are you ttc already?

Hi yes please include her I have 
Son
Daughter
Lost daughter
Son
Son
Loss
Loss
And pregnant now hoping and praying for a healthy girl x


----------



## motherofboys

ok I'll add your details x

edit: all done!


----------



## cckarting

Welcome nicky


----------



## nickyb

motherofboys said:


> ok I'll add your details x
> 
> edit: all done!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## nickyb

cckarting said:


> Welcome nicky

Thanks Hun nice to be around peeps that understand :hugs:


----------



## shayzee

Can I be added too plz? I've only just discovered I'm pregnant.i have a ds & dd .I'm hoping for ds #2 although all the circumstances I conceived in were ideal for conceiving a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

Will add you now shayzee


----------



## motherofboys

Mum at school had her baby Sunday. She has a 7 year old boy and was having a girl. I was dreading looking at all that pink twice a day, every day. She brought the baby in this morning. She had a BOY! He is so tiny and cute. I can't believe my baby that that small almost 8 months ago! Broody overdrive!


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh wow, how did she feel suddenly having a boy when she thought it would be a girl?


----------



## geordiemammy

They got it wrong!!! Omg can you imagine x


----------



## motherofboys

She seemed to be laughing it off. She said when he was born they went "congratulations it's a boy" and she said "no, it's a girl" and had to have a look to believe it lol 
It's the second person recently been told wrong by my hospital, I know it does happen but you don't usually hear many stories from the same hospital in a short space of time do you. I most definitely won't be finding out next time. In not being the 3rd person unlucky enough to be told wrong. ( that's not to say a boy is unlucky, but being told you'll have one gender and getting another can be a bit of a shock to say the least)


----------



## 30mummyof1

fair play to her i guess, i'd find that really hard to deal with obviously more so if had been told girl and was then boy.
I'd be tempted to stay team yellow next time too..


----------



## motherofboys

I obviously can't say how she feels inside, but she seems to be ok with it. I think if it had happened to me years ago is probably have been ok, bit now I'd be devastated.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh my gosh can you imagine :shock:. It would be heartbreaking if they got it wrong and told someone they were getting their dream gender at last only for it not to be. That is a big factor in deciding to be team yellow for me- it doesn't happen often but I can just see me being one of the few who gets told the wrong gender!


----------



## motherofboys

I think it could possibly cause someone who didn't have GD to begin having GD feelings. Because you have had months of planning and preparing to meet your daughter and then been presented with a son. No matter how many children and what mix. I didn't think it would bother me if it was my second, but the more I think about it the more I think it would.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i know it would me, not for the 1st child but 2nd onwards. Plus i would have gone overboard on pink things for sure which would all be useless!


----------



## Feronia

So I don't want to find out, but DH does. Has anyone done that? Will he be able to keep a secret? We both want a girl, but he thinks he'd cope better knowing in advance, but I think the reverse.


----------



## motherofboys

I haven't done it. I don't think my dh could keep the secret. But I think some people do it successfully.


----------



## cckarting

Me and my dh would never be able to make that work!


----------



## motherofboys

Also knowing that he knew would make me cave and ask him, he'd enjoy telling me "no you said you didn't want to know" until he had annoyed me enough then tell me lol I think it may be fun if it was your first and didn't matter but when it matters you would be able to see in his eyes if he was disappointed or not.


----------



## Feronia

hmm, I think you're right about that. I know him too well and I think I'd be able to easily tell just by his mannerisms. Oh well, I guess I need to find out, lol.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure there are couples who do it and make it work. Another idea is that you could get the scan tech to write it down and out it in an envelop. Then if one of you really can't wait then you open it and if you can then yay. Maybe he'll go for that as a compromise?


----------



## confuzion

Hi girls :hi:, hope you all get your dream genders. Hope I can join?

I am pregnant again after 3 miscarriages (8 weeks, 12 weeks, and a chemical), and so of course, boy or girl, I just want to be a mommy! But all my life I've dreamed of having a little boy first. So mostly hope this pregnancy works out, but definitely have some hopes it will be a boy. I feel awful about that.

My feeling is it will be a girl (because that's just how life is :haha:). My mom and all 3 of my sisters have had girls first too so doubt I will be breaking the pattern.


----------



## motherofboys

Hi. 

My mum, her mum, her mums mum, and her mum before that, (so my mum, nan, great-gran and great-great-gran) all had a girl first. The GGran and GGGran both had girl boy girl girl girl girl girl!! My nan only had my mum and my mum had me then twin boys. My brother even has 1 daughter and no sons. I SMASHED the family pattern lol
Good luck, I always hoped for a boy first and got my wish x I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## confuzion

Lol you certainly did!

Thank you :)


----------



## motherofboys

Also just thought my Nan's brother had 1 daughter and no sons as well. So for all those generations I was the only one to have a boy first and more than 1 boy.


----------



## cckarting

Welcome confuzion! Hope you get you blue bump h&h9 months!


----------



## motherofboys

So how are we all?


----------



## cckarting

I'm doing alright, impatiently waiting for my scan on Monday, and occasionally panicking about the small age gap between ds and new baby


----------



## Mafi419

I decided to buy half of the baby's room today. Me and my wife went to Mamas and Papas to buy a cute gender neutral outfit, and we found out that one of the bedroom lines was 50% off because it's being discontinued. It was so so cute, that impulsively we bought everything, from fitted sheets to curtains. It's gender neutral as well. It made me feel better. But now I'm pretty sure that I'll have a boy. Not only because on my 12 week scan I was told 70% certain it was a boy, but also because I know my life works like this. It will be a little ironic since in my family people always have girls first. But I'm getting to the point of knowing that everything will be fine either way.


----------



## confuzion

Nothing happening here. Long way off for me. Still waiting to find out if this pregnancy is even viable lol. Come on July 15!


----------



## nickyb

Hi I had a scan last week and saw the heartbeat am so relived I've gotta go back on 1st July every two weeks to scan to check baby is still alive, I swing from just hoping this sticks then obsessing that it's gonna be another boy!! :dohh:


----------



## shayzee

Same here , like confuzion it's early days for me too - got my booking - in appointment this week, so I have a long wait ahead of me.
That's great news nickyb that baby is well & also nice that you get to see baby again soon.And the gender obsessing? I get you -however many times I tell myself I'm gona chill out and be ok with either gender ,I find myself fretting about it:shrug:


----------



## nickyb

Try this for fun ladies it's about biorhythms it's meant to predict gender 
:)

https://www.cycletourist.com/biochart/

The blue line is the physical line, red is emotional, and green is intellectual. Ignore the green line.

If the blue line is in the positive zone and red line is in the negative zone, then you have a strong chance of conceiving a boy.

If the both blue and red are in the positive zone, then you lean towards having a boy.

If the red line is in the positive zone and blue line is in the negative zone, then you have a strong chance of conceiving a girl.

If the both the red and blue are in the negative zone, then you lean towards having a girl.


----------



## nickyb

shayzee said:


> Same here , like confuzion it's early days for me too - got my booking - in appointment this week, so I have a long wait ahead of me.
> That's great news nickyb that baby is well & also nice that you get to see baby again soon.And the gender obsessing? I get you -however many times I tell myself I'm gona chill out and be ok with either gender ,I find myself fretting about it:shrug:

Thanks shayzee what are u hoping for?


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm still struggling if I'm perfectly honest. Most of the time I'm okay, but then it'll hit me like a ton of bricks again. DH flits between trying to be supportive, and telling me to get over it, he doesn't really understand why I'm upset at all. At least I'm starting to accept it a little more now, I'm still refusing to buy anything, but I am preparing myself to have the baby confirmed a boy at my 20 week scan, whereas before I was half convincing myself they'd tell me girl next time, I know realistically that's not very likely to happen.


----------



## nickyb

katherinegrey said:


> I'm still struggling if I'm perfectly honest. Most of the time I'm okay, but then it'll hit me like a ton of bricks again. DH flits between trying to be supportive, and telling me to get over it, he doesn't really understand why I'm upset at all. At least I'm starting to accept it a little more now, I'm still refusing to buy anything, but I am preparing myself to have the baby confirmed a boy at my 20 week scan, whereas before I was half convincing myself they'd tell me girl next time, I know realistically that's not very likely to happen.

I understand how u feel Katherine, it feels like other people always get the gender they want,I'm telling myself this one is a boy and every time I catch myself daydreaming about pink I slap myself ! 
The pic of ur boy on ur avatar is so cute he's adorable :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you :) I really does feel that way. I can get quite bitter about it sometimes, every time someone says, 'It's a girl, just what I wanted!', I think, 'why can't I get what I want? Everyone else manages to'. 

As long as baby is healthy, I know I'll come round to being a boy mom, but I am only just over a week past finding out, so I suppose it's natural to not be used to the idea yet.


----------



## nickyb

That's the thing once there here u wouldn't swap them them for a 100 girls but it does affect the rest of the pregnancy I sobbed and sobbed when I found out my last was another boy, but now he is my dream and everything to me :)
But here Iam again and this really is my last OH is getting the snip and I know it's gonna hit me big :nope:


----------



## motherofboys

I can understand how you feel, although I did find shopping helped, as did sorting through the bigger boys old clothes to see what I could reuse. 
You know there was a time, after GD with DS4, that I thought "you know what? I can do this. I'm happy with my boys, and if I just accept it now and move on it will be easier" but I couldn't give up with out one last try. That's why I wanted to sway, but I kept swinging back and forth thinking it would make it worse when I had a boy and I wasn't cut out for swaying. I've decided I am swaying and made a start. I just need to know, when I do get boy number 5, that I at least tried and this is how it's supposed to be and I did all I could. 
Sometimes I wish someone could just tell me "yes you will have a girl one day" or "no you won't" because if I knew for sure I could just get used to it, stop hoping and torturing myself, and get on with enjoying my next pregnancy. 
I didn't enjoy so much of my last because I was hoping and the upset. I didn't even enjoy my 12 week scan as I was too busy looking for a hint of a nub.


----------



## nickyb

I thought about the swaying but when I researched it on other sites like genderdreaming and ingender it just didn't sound plausible some women were so strict and yet still got the opposite result,
I used to believe Shettles but again to many people had the opposite result :wacko:
The only thing that had any kind of pattern for me was the Chinese gender it was 100% accurate so this time I ttc on a girl month but knowing my luck the first time it's wrong will be this time lol


----------



## nickyb

Are u trying ttc now motherofboys or waiting?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm NTNP/ttc now, supposed to be NTNP but am temping and such to check if I'm even ovulating yet, so I guess that means I'm ttc lol Chinese predictor was 50/50 for me. At the end of it all it's which sperm gets the egg first that is the deciding factor. There has to be people who get opposites because otherwise those in a certain environment would have only girls or only boys, and if it was a long time ago with tribes etc that tribe would quickly die out. It's more like tipping the scales in favour of one gender over the other. I just want to be able to say I did something different and tried to get a girl. Like a girl is winning the lottery, ttc is buying a ticket, but swaying is buying 5 tickets. Timing/shettles didn't make any difference to me either, not that I was trying it, but I was ttc and know when I Od etc so know I had girl timing.


----------



## motherofboys

Also apparently the super strict sways raise stress which raises testosterone which then sways boy so I'm trying to relax about it. I know I'll get a boy anyway so no pony making myself miserable with a really strict sway.


----------



## nickyb

Like u said at least you'll be able to say u tried everything otherwise u might regret it, 
I think my diet is naturally very boy apart from missing breakfast which may explain my 3 boys lol
Are u going to do a full on sway or certain bits?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm doing exercise, no breakfast or snacks and trying to lower fat, and meat and stuff. I'm not great at it so I've just started eating until I'm sufficiently full rather than fit to burst like I used to lol the exercise I just go for a hour long power walk 6-7 days week. When I first started I thought I was going to die, but now although I still feel out of breath and like I've worked out I'm not nearly as bad so think this has been good for me to get fit. I've also done a couple of old wives tales. That's it. I'm not timing dtd, I'm not taking supplements and going super strict on the diet. DH may take olive leaf extract but we can't abstain because at his age it decreases sperm quality too much. And frequent release just doesn't work out for us. When we were previously ttc we were dtd every day and never got preg so think that may have lowered his count too much. And the other supps are not really good at his age either. That's about it. 
With my others I was eating, breakfast, snacks through the morning, lunch, snacks through the afternoon, dinner and then snacks in the evening. I am a grazer, and then pig out at dinner too. I'm surprised I'm not the size of a house with my eating pattern as well as no exercise. And my diet really was high everything.


----------



## nickyb

I really hope it works for u, the less strict the easier it will be to stick to I guess, I'm hopeless I'm just a piggy and crave all the boy foods :dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

Me too, it's been SO hard to not just eat everything I want. What a lot of people do is if they really want something, rather than eating a sensible meal then ending up caving anyway is to just eat the thing they want in place of a meal, cos there isn't anything you absolutely must not eat, just lower amounts of everything. This is the first time in my life I've ever dieted. I doubt it will work but I've come round to the idea that whatever I do I'll have a boy, just don't want to get pregnant and think I wish I'd tried it. No regrets. And once I'm preg I'll be back to my old ways of munching through each day like The Very Hungry Caterpillar LMAO just hope I'm pregnant sooner rather than later with all that temptation lol


----------



## motherofboys

And after being fine for ages I just had this pop up in my Facebook news feed.

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2c0e7d95.jpg

I want that so much. I wanted all boys, but hoped that if I got a mix I'd have boys first to look after their little sister.


----------



## katherinegrey

I find things like that difficult too. And those quote things that say how a daughter will always be your best friend, my personal favourite is the one that says a son is a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is your daughter for life. I feel a bit like it's salt in the wounds, l feel a little like great, not only do I not have a daughter, but my sons won't care for me as soon as they marry either, wonderful!


----------



## motherofboys

I personally think the last one is a load bull. I hear it so much, but 90% of the older people I know it's the sons who care for them and regularly visit them. And I think it's the relationship you build with your child. I'm not close to my mum, both my brothers are. My sis in law goes out of her way to avoid her parents, but hubby and his brother see them at least once/twice a week. 
But the 'best friend' thing still gets me. There are certain things you just can't do with your sons, but you can with daughters.


----------



## nickyb

Yeah I think it depends on ur relationship with ur son my dad was so close to his mum ( my nan) right up till she passed, I plan to have a close relationship with my boys watch out all future girlfriends :haha: 

But your right there are things that u just can't do with boys


----------



## shayzee

nickyb said:


> shayzee said:
> 
> 
> Same here , like confuzion it's early days for me too - got my booking - in appointment this week, so I have a long wait ahead of me.
> That's great news nickyb that baby is well & also nice that you get to see baby again soon.And the gender obsessing? I get you -however many times I tell myself I'm gona chill out and be ok with either gender ,I find myself fretting about it:shrug:
> 
> Thanks shayzee what are u hoping for?Click to expand...

I'm hoping for a ds this time .
I was hoping for a ds last time too but had dd instead .like motherofboys I wanted ds' s first so then they could look after their little sister.That would have been perfect.


----------



## pinkribbon

So... Absolutely everyone who's looked at my 13 week scan is convinced it's a boy. Been told 'that's defo a boy', 'that's his manhood etc'... Apparently the angle of the nub says it's definitely a boy. 

I feel so embarrassed to admit it's actually bothering me but it really is. 3 children and all of them boys. wanted at least 1 daughter and this was our last chance.


----------



## motherofboys

I hated people telling me ds4s nub looked boy. In my case he did turn out to be a boy, but doesn't mean it will be that way for you.


----------



## pinkribbon

Thing is one person has said there's a fully formed penis and scrotum - if that's the case he's well endowed at 13 weeks!

The other has pointed out a nub but rather than angling away from the body (like pointing north east) the nub is pointing north west. I'm so confused. 

It clearly must look boy if everyone is convinced it's a boy though! 

It's absolutely mad that a 4th child has been brought up. It won't happen, it's all for the wrong reasons among other things, but the fact it's even been brought up is insanity!


----------



## motherofboys

So much can make a difference though. Like if babies back is not straight at the bottom you wont get an accurate angle and stuff like that. plus it isn't just angle, girl nubs tend to be longer, boys 'can' have stacked nubs, somes times for girls its like a double line. Theres some debate over whether a forked nub just appears on 1 gender. and they look so similar at 13 weeks that you can't even tell the difference from a potty shot so dont know how they can see a full penis and scrotum. 
I don't like to give possibly false hope so do prepare for boy, but just know that they could be wrong. good luck


----------



## pinkribbon

https://i57.tinypic.com/2drcig1.jpg

This is the image that's caused so much controversy to where the bits are. Apparently this is a very obvious boy shot but there's so much variation on what people are saying the boy bits are :dohh: my head is actually hurting :(


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not an expert, and on my phone. But I can see what I think is where the confusion has come from. Can I ask, is it just regular people you know who are guessing? Is that babies leg at the very end of the picture? If so it looks like the bit I'm looking at is actually too high on the body to be a nub :/ but like I say I'm not an expert so maybe they can be higher and it is the nub.


----------



## motherofboys

Actually I've managed to zoom in and can see something else lower down which is probably what everyone is looking at lol


----------



## pinkribbon

People on here, people on IG and people on gender dreaming. 

I had 1 person tell me she saw girl bits and her husband was a radiographer and thought this too but she's the one exception. I have no idea what I'm looking at anymore. Can't even think :( but the baby has it's legs slightly open I think.


----------



## pinkribbon

Which bit? Am I totally missing it?


----------



## nickyb

Pink ribbon have u tried posting ur scan on ingender there's some really good guessers there and they seem to be able to tell if it's not an actual nub


----------



## pinkribbon

Yeah I've tried Ingender, someone said that little round circle that's next to the leg was the penis and the bit below the scrotum. Not convinced at 13 weeks a penis would be that big and it's totally in the wrong place anyway as far as I can see.


----------



## motherofboys

Is it ok if I save the image to use my editor to circle where I see so I can show you? I'll delete it afterwards.


----------



## pinkribbon

Yeah no problem :)


----------



## motherofboys

I thought they were looking here

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbe88c354.jpg

But when I zoomed in I saw this between the 2 blue bits which they could be looking at. 

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps63e2f156.jpg

It could be neither of them though and I'm way off lmao


----------



## pinkribbon

That's actually the same bit that someone else was looking at, but it's angling north west instead of north east if you get what I mean? 

Maybe there's just no nub in the picture, I see 3 white lines but apparently that only stands for a potty shot so I'm clueless!


----------



## pinkribbon

Ah never mind scratch my last response, just seen which bit you mean! That does look like a nub. Does it look boy? 

I keep telling myself girl but I think that's what I want to head.


----------



## Mafi419

My baby's nub looked like that in my scan. I don't have a picture though. I've read about people that had 100% boy guesses based on the nub theory, and at 20 weeks voilá...girl. So who knows?


----------



## pinkribbon

Mafi, are you having a boy?


----------



## motherofboys

I can see from the circles one what they would think is boy and from that I'd say boy too, from the other part I'm not sure. It's quite short which would suggest boy, but the way it's in lines is a bit girly. 
But like I say I'm not really experienced at guessing. I had 95% boy guesses but still tried to convince myself they were wrong.


----------



## pinkribbon

It's probably a boy. Part of me wants to know but I don't want to spend the rest of the pregnancy disappointed. My mind keeps changing on what the nub is, every person says something different :nope:


----------



## motherofboys

I think the best bet is to convince yourself it's a boy, prepare your mind and heart for a boy, and if you get a girl you'll have a wonderful surprise. I don't want to know the gender when I fall pregnant, and I am going to go through the whole pregnancy telling myself it's a boy.


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm not going to find out. I didn't find out last time either with my second boy. I was grateful because when he was born I wasn't disappointed but I wasn't really as bothered that time.

Feels like my gender disappointment has busy been so bad this time and I don't even know for sure it's a boy. When everyone's guessing boy though it doesn't leave much hope.


----------



## cckarting

im confused on the pic, i can't see the top picture being the nub as it's sticking straight up, but in the pic with the lines if that is the nub then to me it looks very girly.....so confusing. I think we've decided we're not finding out what we're having either. I think it ruined my last preg. I was so upset he wasn't a girl my dh thought that i wasn't even going to want him when he was born.....


----------



## Mafi419

Pinkribbon, I don't know yet. I'm 14 weeks, but I had a private scan at 12 weeks and was told 60%-70% chance of having a boy...because of the nub theory. And because I really wanted a girl, I googled every possible story about being told "boy" because of nub theory, and having a pink surprise on the 20 week scan. But I can't wait that long, I'm having another private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender. I just hope baby cooperates (since it didn't cooperate at all when I had my nuchal screening last week). I'm doing what motherofboys said, I'm telling myself it's a boy and trying to get to terms with it. And I'm almost there :)


----------



## pinkribbon

So I've got a couple of pals on team yellow then :) when are you all due? This one is due in dec. 

Cckarting I don't even know where I'm meant to be looking anymore, each person says a different bit is the nub. Funnily enough they all say boy with it though, no matter which bit they think is nub :(


----------



## lau86

Pink ribbon, I think I may have guessed boy on your photo in gender prediction. Honestly, none of us know what we're talking about! Only a qualified radiographer would know and probs only in real time unless it's a really clear potty shot. I guessed boy purely as the skull looked similar to my boys. 
I've just looked back at predictions I got with my second, I had 4 girl guesses and 2 boy. He is definitely a boy.


----------



## pinkribbon

I've got 2 boys already and each of them have different skulls. In this pregnancy, the skull looks more round in some and more flat in others, depending on the way the photo is taken. Think I've given up tbh, it's probably a 3rd and final boy and no daughter for me :cry:


----------



## cckarting

I'm due in feb, the 11th. Will know for sure at my scan in an hr. So nervous


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck! I have a good feeling for you for some reason.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck at the scan


----------



## cckarting

Done with my scan. I measures 6w4d so dr was happy I've had normal growth for the past two weeks. They could see a hb and said it was 124. I'm a little worried about it bein so low......he's booked me in for another scan the 21st for growth and an accurate due date. He gave be an Edd of feb 12th today


----------



## motherofboys

Glad it went well


----------



## pinkribbon

Glad everything was ok :flow:


----------



## cckarting

Thanks ladies, still a little worried for some reason


----------



## pinkribbon

Did you discuss your concerns with your sonographer?


----------



## cckarting

My dr did the scan himself, he pretty much said he couldn't tell me I wouldn't miscarry, but seeing a beating hb was a good sign, and also seeing I've had adequate growth too


----------



## pinkribbon

That's good right? :)


----------



## motherofboys

Those are promising signs. I don't suppose he could promise anyone that they wouldn't miscarry and he probably isn't allowed to either, so do to take that to be a bad thing. I can understand your concerns though.


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi,my first scan is Thursday.Of course I will be on the gender guess board asking for Ramzi theory guesses.I know its another girl..


----------



## cckarting

Maybe I'll try the ramzi board, but I think it looks just like my last baby :(


----------



## Platinumvague

We are staying team yellow so gender guesses are my best shot until birth


----------



## cckarting

I agree, is too! No one has commented on my scan pic yet


----------



## pinkribbon

What's ramzi?


----------



## cckarting

It's a theory of predicting the sex based on the side the baby implants on in the uterus I believe?


----------



## pinkribbon

Never heard of that before!


----------



## Feronia

Ok, we&#8217;ve decided that DH will find out the sex only if the sonographer is at least 90% sure of it. The midwife will tell him and he will do his absolute best to keep it from me! :D I really want to find out at birth because I think the oxytocin will help me bond and be fine with whatever outcome instead of risk being disappointed through half my pregnancy.

Has anyone else done this? Or has anyone waited to find out and experienced disappointment at birth?


----------



## motherofboys

I haven't, and was scared of disappointment at birth, but I was so miserable in my pregnancy and worried about bonding. Now I know I will bond with another boy, and that I could maybe enjoy the pregnancy more, I wont be finding out.


----------



## pinkribbon

I didn't find out til birth with my second son. I had a preference for a girl but I wouldn't say I struggled with gender disappointment that pregnancy. This time I've found it a battle and I didn't expect that I would.

Hand on heart, I did not feel one ounce of disappointment when DS2 was born, and it's the same reason I'm staying team yellow this time. I can see why finding out helps people bond though, I've definitely gone back and forth arguing with whether I want to know.


----------



## motherofboys

I felt last time that knowing 'who' I was having, rather than just a girl or boy would help. I had depression after DS2 (not gender related) and didn't bond, so was scared that if I felt any disappointment at birth it may have sparked that again and I didn't want to risk it. It was my first experience of GD. But, like I say, now I know I will still bond I feel able to not find out. I want that experience.


----------



## Feronia

Thank you, and it is great to know you didn't experience one ounce of disappointment at birth, pinkribbon. :) I'm resolved at not finding out now!


----------



## cckarting

I still go back and forth sometimes to be honestthis is our absolute last baby and I'm scared even when the babes is born if it is a boy I will be crushed knowing I will never know the joys of having a daughter. I know he will be perfect in everyway but I wasn't ready for this pregnancy either. My baby is still a baby and I'm scared to death of having two under two. It will be be best financially and room wise for a boy, but I just want a daddies girl for my dhand some days I'm fine with another boy, it just depends on the day. I feel/think as though I'm having another boy. It just gets to me sometimes


----------



## Platinumvague

I had two under two.I won't sugar coat it.Its exhausting and hard.Older sister sometimes get jealous and all hell breaks loose.When one starts crying so does the other.But if it was really all that bad I wouldn't be having another with the same age gap.It has a lot of perks too


----------



## cckarting

I just have no idea how im going to handle it there is 2yr 8 months between my first and second, 4yr 5 months between my second and third, then only 22 months between the third and forth!


----------



## Platinumvague

cckarting said:


> I just have no idea how im going to handle it there is 2yr 8 months between my first and second, 4yr 5 months between my second and third, then only 22 months between the third and forth!

18 months between my two, 17 months between this baby and my youngest.You adjust.you might get a few gray hairs but its not horrible


----------



## motherofboys

There's 20 months between my first 2 and each time I have tried to achieve a similar gap but it's taken longer and longer to conceive. I hoping it doesn't again. I've got 20 months, 2 years 4 months and 3 years 7 months between my boys and I preferred the smaller gap when I was still in the world of babies and pushchairs etc and also (although it's probably personality) with the smaller gaps I found the boys adjusted much easier to a baby, when ds4 came along ds3 had a harder time adjusting. The older ones are do close now, they share much of the same interests, their ages mean they can do the same things rather than someone being left out and they even share a lot of the same friends, although have their individual friendship groups too. I worry that in a couple of years I'll have the big 3 all off doing something together and ds4 at home, moaning "big why can't I go?" And feeling left out. So if really like to be pregnant this year and get less than 2 years gap.


----------



## pinkribbon

I feel exactly the same cc, this is my absolute last baby and while I know if it's a boy he will be perfect and loved beyond words, I'm afraid I will never move past never having a daughter. 

There's 26 months between DS1 and DS2, and there'll be 25months ish between DS2 and LO. I know my gaps are a little bigger than yours but I think it's hard work in the beginning, you kind of feel like you're just surviving some days but once the youngest gets to about 1.5 it's so much easier. Mine didn't want much to do with each other at first and they're great friends now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

There is 5 years between mine... well tbh its more like 6. Huge gap although on the plus side my eldest is a huge help :) and is at school most of the time, but it still feels like he is an only child alot of the time l. When we visit parks etc he still has to play by himself :(


----------



## cckarting

My two oldest boys do everything together, have all the same friends, and most days are each other's best friend. So I'm not sure the gap in age so much matters as they both adore the baby and will play with him a lot too.


----------



## Platinumvague

Healthy baby. :) according to ramzie looks like another girl.Im kind of torn.
 



Attached Files:







0626141244.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cckarting

Platinum mine looks exactly like your! Congrats on the healthy baby! Nicky I was looking into your biorhythm theory and I think I got it figured out. If I'm reading it right it said boys for all three of my boys, and this one should be a girl! I so hope it's right and I finally get a beautiful dd


----------



## cckarting

Platinum if you give me your birthdate and the month you conceived and when you o'd I can give you a guess :)


----------



## Platinumvague

cckarting said:


> Platinum if you give me your birthdate and the month you conceived and when you o'd I can give you a guess :)

Feb 20 1989.I concieved in May and O day was May 22.I think that chart comes out to girl too


----------



## cckarting

It does come out to girl. Have you checked it for your other children? Looks like your boy phase would have started about the 25th. Who knows if it's even accurate though! Your u/s is on the same side as my ds


----------



## cckarting

Looking at the cart though if you o'd the 23rd you would have a higher chance for boy as well


----------



## Platinumvague

cckarting said:


> It does come out to girl. Have you checked it for your other children? Looks like your boy phase would have started about the 25th. Who knows if it's even accurate though! Your u/s is on the same side as my ds

Well this makes me feel better knowing your ds was on the same side.When I get home I will check my two dds and see what side they were on


----------



## cckarting

And it also looks just like this u/s as well 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps695d1d30.jpg


----------



## cckarting

This is the current baby, the one below is of my sd at almost 8 weeks


----------



## cckarting

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_4020.jpg


----------



## MrsM17

I can't find any info on it!! 

Can you do mine please?

Ov'd 15th March dob 17/3/81

My son was ov 26th May x


----------



## Platinumvague

Guess there is no telling for me until birth!


----------



## Feronia

I had a transvaginal scan done today due to bleeding (subchorionic hematoma). All is well and the baby is measuring well with a heartbeat, but when I asked where the baby implanted, the tech said in the middle towards the top. It looked like they were looking slightly to the left though. No idea what Ramzi method says about that!


----------



## motherofboys

I would think the side of implantation had more to do with the month of conception and which side the egg was released from, but I don't really know much about it. I have heard that for the purposes of ultrasound scans, images can be flipped so are not always accurate, so try not to worry too much on that score. (Although like I say I don't really know) 
The bio-rhythm thing, I can't remember if I commented before about it. I looked at that when preg with DS4 and it said boy. Never did it for the others, couldn't remember exact conception dates (it's been 9 years since I got ds1s bfp and then i fell first month so wasn't obsessing over dates)


----------



## cckarting

Mrs m 17 your chart says girl. With red being in the pos and blue being in the neg. what are you hoping for? What year for your ds?


----------



## cckarting

Thanks mother, hoping that's it's somewhat accurate everything I've done so far says girl, but don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Platinumvague

A transvaginal ultrasound isnt flipped.just the belly kind


----------



## Platinumvague

So I noticed something just now.This is my second DD .The top is 7 weeks and the bottom is 6.Both were vaginal.She switched sides.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140626_165135.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cckarting

Lol so position means nothing


----------



## Platinumvague

Guess not. ;) or there is something about ramzi I don't understand!


----------



## cckarting

I don't get it either. I wish we could just know right away


----------



## MrsM17

cckarting said:


> Mrs m 17 your chart says girl. With red being in the pos and blue being in the neg. what are you hoping for? What year for your ds?

EEkk!! Hoping for a girl

I got pregnant in 2011 had him in 2012 x


----------



## nickyb

Cc I'm glad it said girl for u! I hope it's right it's saying girl for me too and I checked my last pregnancies ( boys) and it was right for them too


----------



## pinkribbon

I've looked at that biorhythms thing and I don't have a clue how to read it :haha:


----------



## nickyb

Platinum it's a myth abouth the vaginal not being flipped a tech can switch the image at the touch of a button and u wouldn't know that's tummy or vaginal the only way u can know for sure is to ask the tech
The ramzi theory is about the ovulation it claims if u ovulate from the left babe will implant on the left = girl ovulate right implant right =boy the placenta forms where babe implants 

This theory kind of coincides with the Chinese gender charts as usually they alternate boy month Girl month etc and woman are supposed to ovulate from both ovaries alternating months ( not sure about accuracy of that) also ramzi is only accurate in the first few weeks up to 6 I think or was it 9:wacko:


----------



## nickyb

pinkribbon said:


> I've looked at that biorhythms thing and I don't have a clue how to read it :haha:

What's ur dob and conception date Hun I'll check for u


----------



## motherofboys

See anything that claims to be because the side you O from I don't see how it can be accurate, because the egg isn't going to go "oh no, Mr boy sperm, you are NOT fertilizing me. I'm waiting for a girly" :haha: And even if on certain days and certain months your body makes an environment that is more suited to the survival of one over the other, it still all comes down to which sperm gets the egg. Its fun to guess but I really wouldn't get my hopes up or break my heart over a theory based on something like that.
That isn't to be mean or say that any one theory is wrong or better/worse than another, but even if it was accurate a lot of the time it still wouldn't be 100% and there would still be a margin of error.


----------



## nickyb

I agree it all has to taken with a pinch of salt despite all these fun predictions telling me it's a girl I'm still convinced its a boy and I won't let myself get my hopes up


----------



## nickyb

I think the theory is about the egg not allowing certain sperm to penetrate it positive/negative ions etc not the acidic/alkaline theory of diet


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I've looked at that biorhythms thing and I don't have a clue how to read it :haha:
> 
> What's ur dob and conception date Hun I'll check for uClick to expand...

Birthday is 27 th aug 1990

Not sure what conception date was but I put it into one of those calculator things and it's guessed my O date as march 14th


----------



## nickyb

Here's ur chart u were in strong girl phase :)


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> View attachment 778977
> 
> 
> 
> Here's ur chart u were in strong girl phase :)

I'll take your word for it all I see is lines haha! 

That's what I was hoping for though :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you all well xx

OH has decided he isn't sure still on having another so its neither on the table or off the table the TWAT after saying defo no he has changed his mind x


----------



## cckarting

Mrsm for your son it was right you were in a strong boy rhythm. So far it seems to be decently accurate?


----------



## motherofboys

Urgh Geordie his being such a knobhead! Why can't he just make a decision. Tell him if he ain't careful you'll be giving him the snip with a pair of garden sheers lol


----------



## MrsM17

cckarting said:


> Mrsm for your son it was right you were in a strong boy rhythm. So far it seems to be decently accurate?

So what is this theory? Is it right for a lot of people? I don't want to get my hopes up!! x


----------



## cckarting

It's based on ions or something, I haven't totally read a whole lot into it, and looking I to how accurate it is. But it has been right for my last 3, hoping it's right for this one, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## Platinumvague

Whatever the case may be for all of us,I hope we get our desired genders and if not most importantly healthy babies.


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm so convinced it's going to be wrong for me.

Both that biorhythms thing and the Chinese gender calendar say girl but my gut says it's 100% a boy :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

Pink we are in the same boat! Everything I've done says high chance girl. I even did this one where it calculates the percentage of chance and got 75% girl for this one. I feel like it's a boy though, maybe because I don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## motherofboys

Ok so I found a calculator to roughly estimate when I would have concieved my others. And a biorythm calculator. But which lines should be at the top (or where) to indicate gender?


----------



## motherofboys

last time some one just told me it meant boy.


----------



## cckarting

If the blue is at the top and red at bottom it means boy, as with the red and blue being in the top is also boy. If the red is at the top and the blue is on bottom it's a girl, and if both the red and blue are at the bottom it is also girl. If they are both close to the middle it could go either way


----------



## motherofboys

DS1 boy.
DS2 boy.
DS3 either way.
And I am seriously confused because using my O date from charting for DS4, I'm getting red at the top, blue at the bottom. But the person who did it for me before used that date and said I would get a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

Unless I'm reading it wrong, the blue does come to the top as well, but right over at the side, and is at the bottom in the middle.


----------



## shayzee

Hi hope ur all well. Had a transvaginal scan done on Wednesday because of heavy bleeding and cramping for several days now.was told I measured only just over 5 weeks (I thought I was just over 6) & baby couldn't be seen, only a circle which will become baby.:shrug: am gona have another scan in 10 days to see if any progress. I don't hold much hope though.


----------



## cckarting

Mother, are you sure of o day for ds4? If you wanna give me the info I can look at it


----------



## motherofboys

shayzee hope all is well at your next scan.

I was charting so I am as sure as I can be of my dates, my scan only changed my date by 1 day. I also worked out from his actual birthday what my possible O could have been and still had similar. but the blue line wasn't as close to the middle at the bottom. I probably did it wrong or something as the other person obviously knew more, so I'd say him as boy too. which would make 3 boys and an either way. 
Is there some way to use this when ttc? Would you have to skip months where you had boy lines at possible O? I'm willing to try most things, with in reason lol


----------



## cckarting

Yes that's what some peoe ha said. Like one lady used her average o date for the whole year and only had 3 months coincide with gender/ovulation timing in a year!


----------



## motherofboys

3 month where she might get her desired gender, or 3 months she had to skip? The problem I have is I don't know when/if to expect O. so would be a case of checking it when I got a +opk to see if I should dtd or not lol And with swaying I don't want to diet too long, or not diet and put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## cckarting

3 months when she had a chance. Luckily she caught right away and she did away too


----------



## motherofboys

Oh gosh! With DH age and how long it took to conceive last time I'm not sure I could only actively try 3 months out of a year. And knowing that would cause me to cheat on the diet. Well done to her for sticking to it all. Do you know if she did get a girl?


----------



## motherofboys

or boy. whichever she was hoping lol theres me assuming she wanted a girl


----------



## cckarting

She did get her dg, it was a girl. But like I said she conceived her first "girl" cycle so didn't have to stick to the diet or anything very long.


----------



## pinkribbon

Feeling really crap today. More people on Gender dreaming saying that it's definitely a penis. Starting to think think my surprise is ruined anyways and I might aswell just find out :cry:

Really struggling this time and it's horrible :(


----------



## cckarting

Pink don't let them get you down! Most of them don't know what they're talking about. Everyone said ds3 had a def nub, but it was his thigh bone. And I girl that was preg the same time I was was told by a tech at 14 weeks she was having a boy and at her 20 week u/s she had a girl! Your nub for me could go either way. I would guess girl because it looks straight and forked. The "nub" could be it's thigh bone as well. Who knows at this point it's still early! :hugs: hope you get to feeling better


----------



## pinkribbon

They've all said the white dot sticking up is a penis, I can't get it out of my head. Sounds really silly but I'm sat here crying because I just don't know what to do to help myself cope with it. Don't know whether I should be holding on hope or anything. 

the pic I'm talking about should be a few pages back if you want to have a look what I mean.


----------



## cckarting

To me that doesn't look like the penisI did go back and look. It would be easy for people looking at it to automatically guess boy though it's sticking up and In the area it's suppose to be roughly, but I think the nub is below that. IMO I think it is best to just come to terms with having a third boy (which is wonderful so far :) ) and if you get a surprise the. It will be even better! I feel like we're having our 4th boy. Which the boys will be disappointed at first but will come to love him just as much as they love our 3rd


----------



## nickyb

Pink I just looked at ur scan if there looking at the white bit sticking up that's not the nub


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> Pink I just looked at ur scan if there looking at the white bit sticking up that's not the nub

Are you sure? Loads of people have said that's the penis :shrug:


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> To me that doesn't look like the penisI did go back and look. It would be easy for people looking at it to automatically guess boy though it's sticking up and In the area it's suppose to be roughly, but I think the nub is below that. IMO I think it is best to just come to terms with having a third boy (which is wonderful so far :) ) and if you get a surprise the. It will be even better! I feel like we're having our 4th boy. Which the boys will be disappointed at first but will come to love him just as much as they love our 3rd

I'm slowly coming round. I've found a boys name I'm finally settled on (OH's suggestion, but I like it) which kind of makes it easier for me to bond. 

The thing I don't understand is I was preferring a girl with my second pregnancy but I never had any of these feelings, just I'd have a girl if I could pick. This time it seems like the be all and end all :(


----------



## nickyb

It's too far up, the nub is much lower! half the time people don't have a clue please don't take it seriously I had all girl guesses on my last pregnancy and he was 100% boy


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> It's too far up, the nub is much lower! half the time people don't have a clue please don't take it seriously I had all girl guesses on my last pregnancy and he was 100% boy

I thought ingender and genderdreaming were quite accurate websites for gender prediction, but loads of people have said that white dot is a penis and it's almost certainly a boy.


----------



## nickyb

There's only three good guessers on ingender and most of them guessed girl for me they were wrong and I was gutted cos I believed them and got my hopes up


----------



## nickyb

I'm not saying it's not a boy I just think u should stay neutral cos it's really not clear on that pic


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> There's only three good guessers on ingender and most of them guessed girl for me they were wrong and I was gutted cos I believed them and got my hopes up

Lovemy4 guessed for me on one of them, I heard she's popular and she guessed boy. 

I think we'll stay a surprise but I have 0 hope :cry: feel so tearful over it.


----------



## nickyb

I completely get how u feel, this is my last chance no more babies I just can't shake that " it just dosent happen for me" feeling


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> I completely get how u feel, this is my last chance no more babies I just can't shake that " it just dosent happen for me" feeling

This is my last too. I actually feel better knowing I'm not alone or crazy in feeling like this!


----------



## motherofboys

huge hugs. I said before I didn't think that was the nub, but it could well be because I have even less clue those most of the guessers over there. Just remember sometimes even professional scan techs can get it wrong, at 20+ weeks, with decent amount of time to look. So a still image, of a possible nub, and non-professional guessers, wont always be right. I'd hate to get your hopes up and understand how you are feeling. I would prepare for a boy. And it may soften the blow IF you do get a boy.


----------



## cckarting

Nicky and pink were all in this together! This is our last as well, and also feel like I won't get my dd because I've never been lucky like thatnot that I don't adore my 3 boys, but when it comes to odds it's never in my favor


----------



## pinkribbon

I've even asked my midwife about it at my last appointment and she said she's sceptical it's a penis but i can't shake it :shrug: 

I think now I've got a name in my head it is helping, I don't really feel like I'm at all bonded yet which is really scaring me :(


----------



## cckarting

What name did you choose? You have plenty of time to bond pink, I didn't really bond with ds3 until I held him in my arms and it was instant love. Give yourself some time


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> What name did you choose? You have plenty of time to bond pink, I didn't really bond with ds3 until I held him in my arms and it was instant love. Give yourself some time

Maxwell :)

Cc, I feel exactly the same about the odds not being in my favour. The first pregnancy I had no idea and thought it was 50/50 odds but after I had a boy I knew from there on out all subsequent babies would be boys.


----------



## motherofboys

You still have time to bond. And it does help to have a name and start planning things. Try not to think of what you wont be doing with a daughter and more on what you will be doing with 3 gorgeous boys.


----------



## pinkribbon

I think I need to push forward and focus on it being a boy, that way i'll be ready and if it's a girl it'll be a nice surprise. 

I have a feeling once I've had my 20 week scan I'll be wobbling again though studying those pictures and trying to see what bits are there. Does it ever end? Lol.


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> They've all said the white dot sticking up is a penis, I can't get it out of my head. Sounds really silly but I'm sat here crying because I just don't know what to do to help myself cope with it. Don't know whether I should be holding on hope or anything.
> 
> the pic I'm talking about should be a few pages back if you want to have a look what I mean.

They all said my nub looked like a girl and I had boy number 5 xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I wish I'd just stayed off the boards tbh. I suppose because my gut at the scan said girl i was hoping they'd say girl for me :(


----------



## geordiemammy

People can get it wrong and that's defo not a willy on the scan you wouldn't be able to see it this early so ignore the ones saying that!! And I don't think the nub is very clear on your pic as no one seems to know what they are looking at so probably just random guesses don't let it get to you what people say about it like I say they get it wrong I was told girl girl girl its very girly and at 16 weeks I was told he was defo a boy!! You will love the baby regardless trust me I've been there 5 times each time wanting a girl and getting boys but now I look at them and think they are great regardless of the fact they weren't my dream gender!! You just have to put a positive spin on things when I found out Harvey was a boy I thought well it is easier cause of the bedrooms and things like that think of the fact that it will be easier to do stuff cause they are all boys and they will most likely like the same kinda stuff!! I know you won't want to think of life without your girl but it helps to think of it in positive ways xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Is Harvey your youngest? I think I remember you here from the last time I was pregnant and I also had boy.


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Is Harvey your youngest? I think I remember you here from the last time I was pregnant and I also had boy.

Yeah I lost the one when we were pregnant at the same time Harvey is 8 months had a hard start but doing well now :) 

If I'm honest had events not taken place with my 2 youngest I think I would of suffered really badly with GD and when I look at what happened and when it happened with them both I think it was all so I wouldn't suffer GD because I was just happy they were ok! Xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I didn't suffer at all with GD when my youngest was born but I'm afraid I will this time! 

I lost one before this one that I'm pregnant with now so part of me feels silly for being bothered but I just can't help it! 

I'm glad he's doing okay :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

I lost 4 before Harvey but still wanted a girl so I know how you feel and it's not stupid to feel that way xx


----------



## motherofboys

No one can help the way that they feel, and you have to allow those feeling but not dwell on them. 
I go through stages where a baby is a baby and 4 kids is 4 kids whatever the gender, and then stages where I feel I really need to have a girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

Exactly what motherofboys said!! I think a girl will complete my family but there are times when I think even if I had another boy It wouldn't bother me I mean I can't keep going just to have a girl can I ?? Xx


----------



## motherofboys

I hope the fact I go between the 2 feelings is a sign that I'm accepting it more and more and eventually I'll be ok all/most of the time and when I'm not ok with it it won't be as over whelming as it used to be x


----------



## pinkribbon

Are any of you scared that the longing will never go away? I am.


----------



## motherofboys

Yes, I'm trying to be sensible about it. I can't keep having babies until I get a girl, I'm 27, I could potentially keep popping them put and have my own tv show. I'm sure with time you will come to accept things, but I'm not sure it ever completely goes away.


----------



## _jellybean_

pinkribbon said:


> nickyb said:
> 
> 
> It's too far up, the nub is much lower! half the time people don't have a clue please don't take it seriously I had all girl guesses on my last pregnancy and he was 100% boy
> 
> I thought ingender and genderdreaming were quite accurate websites for gender prediction, but loads of people have said that white dot is a penis and it's almost certainly a boy.Click to expand...

Hi:waves: There is one tech at ingender--Coldwater. There are two other posters--lovemyfour and genaemma who are very good at guessing...pretty sure that I've ever seen them be wrong, but you never really know for sure until you get a potty shot, or until lo is born.


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Are any of you scared that the longing will never go away? I am.

I'm scared mine will never go away :( x


----------



## cckarting

I think maxwell is an awesome name! I love it. I think it does help to pick the perfect name. That's what helped with our last when he came out I knew exactly who he was suppose to be


----------



## cckarting

I am kinda scared that it will never go away. Like maybe come in waveslike if my brother has a daughter or my really close friends have girls. I may always be a little jealous but I think it will not be as bad it will go away for a while


----------



## geordiemammy

I didn't think it would bother me to much and one of my cousins has just had a girl and the other is due to have a girl in October!! When I said to the one due in October eee I'm getting all broody all these new babies in the family (it was a comment on a Facebook post) she said hahahahaha I've never laughed so much at that comment Hannah!!! I though oooo just fuck you and fuck off you massive twat she has left it really late to start a family which is fine but her hubby has grown up children already he is quite a bit older than her!! Then her fb status the other day was everyone is drinking and I'm out cot shopping with a moany hubby!! Aye well that's what happens when ya pregnant get over it x

Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## motherofboys

I went to see my friend yesterday who had her baby girl the other week. Her boyfriend is a knob anyway and I am not exactly his biggest fan, and he was like "so 4 boys? How's that working out for you? All boys?!" And I was like "much the same as all girls really" I know he wanted a boy, and I felt bad for my friends sake as she wanted a boy, but he was being an arse. He pointed out that he'd 'made' his eldest daughter into a tomboy so he could do boyish things with her and how you can dress a girl in more boyish clothes but you can't put a boy in a dress.


----------



## pinkribbon

_jellybean_ said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickyb said:
> 
> 
> It's too far up, the nub is much lower! half the time people don't have a clue please don't take it seriously I had all girl guesses on my last pregnancy and he was 100% boy
> 
> I thought ingender and genderdreaming were quite accurate websites for gender prediction, but loads of people have said that white dot is a penis and it's almost certainly a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi:waves: There is one tech at ingender--Coldwater. There are two other posters--lovemyfour and genaemma who are very good at guessing...pretty sure that I've ever seen them be wrong, but you never really know for sure until you get a potty shot, or until lo is born.Click to expand...

Lovemy4 guessed boy for me so if she's accurate I'm probably having a boy :nope:

Oh and genaemma also guessed a boy.


----------



## pinkribbon

motherofboys said:


> I went to see my friend yesterday who had her baby girl the other week. Her boyfriend is a knob anyway and I am not exactly his biggest fan, and he was like "so 4 boys? How's that working out for you? All boys?!" And I was like "much the same as all girls really" I know he wanted a boy, and I felt bad for my friends sake as she wanted a boy, but he was being an arse. He pointed out that he'd 'made' his eldest daughter into a tomboy so he could do boyish things with her and how you can dress a girl in more boyish clothes but you can't put a boy in a dress.

That's dumb, you can't really MAKE someone a tomboy... They either are or they aren't! At that age she won't be able to have a say but there will come a time when she'll get her own taste!


----------



## pinkribbon

Thinking about trying to persuade OH to find out the gender. If everyone on ingender is accurate I already know and this would just be a confirmation basically :shrug: :cry:


----------



## nickyb

I wish I could wait till the birth but I know for me the longer this pregnancy goes on the more hopeful I'm gonna get about it being a girl, 9 months is a long time to think it could be a girl, I'd rather know ASAP and get used to it otherwise I think I'd feel disappointed at the birth and I wouldn't want that, I know they say once baby is born u just feel love which of course is true but I think I'd still feel a bit gutted :( which is an awful thing to say I know


----------



## pinkribbon

the thought of announcing a 3rd boy pregnancy makes me feel sick. If he's announced at birth I will love him and tell everyone where to go :haha: can see myself getting tearful if I'm still pregnant.

Ah I wish I'd never got that image. Damn sonographer. I'm even stupider for putting it on ingender.

Gonna dig all the boy stuff down from the loft, no point buying anything really.


----------



## nickyb

motherofboys said:


> I went to see my friend yesterday who had her baby girl the other week. Her boyfriend is a knob anyway and I am not exactly his biggest fan, and he was like "so 4 boys? How's that working out for you? All boys?!" And I was like "much the same as all girls really" I know he wanted a boy, and I felt bad for my friends sake as she wanted a boy, but he was being an arse. He pointed out that he'd 'made' his eldest daughter into a tomboy so he could do boyish things with her and how you can dress a girl in more boyish clothes but you can't put a boy in a dress.

He's jelous of u most men would love sons it's a pride thing he's jelous cos u got an army of strong sons and he can only dream of it :thumbup:


----------



## nickyb

Have u thought about u and ur hubby finding out but not telling anyone else I did that with my last ?


----------



## pinkribbon

He says he wouldn't be able to keep it to himself. So it's either me find out and announce or just not know til birth. 

Can't afford any more children the house isn't big enough and so on, but it's gutting I'll never have a girl :cry:


----------



## cckarting

How does your oh feel if it's another boy? Is he dead set on 3? Dh always said he wanted 3 I wanted 4, I don't like odd numbers lol! But decided 3 was probably best but he changed his mind and wanted 4. Now we have surprise #4 on the way! He says he doesn't care if he had 10 boys.


----------



## motherofboys

His eldest is 4 and a half, so there probably will come a time when she gets more into girly things. And although they made some jokes I know they did really want a boy and had convinced themselves they were getting a boy. And 2 is their limit.


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> How does your oh feel if it's another boy? Is he dead set on 3? Dh always said he wanted 3 I wanted 4, I don't like odd numbers lol! But decided 3 was probably best but he changed his mind and wanted 4. Now we have surprise #4 on the way! He says he doesn't care if he had 10 boys.

The eldest 2 aren't biologically his but he wanted a girl just as much as me so we're both a bit gutted. Would probably go for a 4th but we just couldn't afford it.


----------



## cckarting

Maybe things would change in the future and a fourth May be possible? I hope you get your girl this time anyways. Fx for you!


----------



## pinkribbon

Well I'm only 23 so I suppose we have time yet to change our circumstances etc but I'd be surprised.


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry Pinkribbon:(


----------



## pinkribbon

for some reason I'm really pissed off at the sonographer for giving me that image. Tempted to bring it up at my next scan :haha:


----------



## nickyb

But in a way it's a good thing cos it's made u think its a boy so now u can only be pleasantly surprised :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I know it's a boy now, there's no doubt after everyone's responses... Just gotta learn to live with no daughters I suppose.


----------



## nickyb

Your only young who knows how the situation will change in a few years ? You may go to have 1 or even 2 never say never :winkwink:


----------



## pinkribbon

I didn't even think we'd have a 3rd one... OH has said he would have another one if I wanted to to make it even out to 4 but we'd need to buy a bigger house, a big car etc so we'd have to be financially better off. 

Would rather stick with 3 than struggle with 4 if you know what I mean and I'd have to be ready for any outcome.


----------



## motherofboys

The thing I've had to ask myself when it's come to having more is "would I be ok if the next was a boy too?" It's not fair to have another, stretch things much further than you can afford to, just to get a girl. Sensibly there has to be a limit. The answer I've come back with is yes. Yes I'd be ok with another boy. We planned a 5th before we even knew we'd be in the position of 4 boys. Even if we had 2 girls and 2 boys, we planned a 5th (and a 6th but I'm not sure how likely that is financially now, we didn't plan for dh to have to change work due to injuries and illness)


----------



## pinkribbon

We talked about 4 before we even got pregnant with this one but financially I know it's just not feasible. I'm not sure I'd want to. I'm ready to just enjoy what I've got at some point :haha: 

I think because biologically the first 2 aren't OH's he's more open to another.


----------



## cckarting

Hope you're feeling a little bit better pink, when is your next scan?


----------



## pinkribbon

24th of this month, we've decided we are going to stay team yellow though.

These are the comments I'm constantly getting. I was so pissed off last night but I see the 'funny' side today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs, people make such stupid comments and don't even consider how you might be feeling or the feelings that their comments could provoke.


----------



## pinkribbon

I've had more comments about getting a girl than I have congratulations, that's the sad thing.

I'm actually really coming round to a son though, the fact they're being like this over a girl makes me defensive over it being a boy because in my heart of hearts I know it is.


----------



## katherinegrey

This is why I refused to announce my pregnancy until I already knew gender. I knew I'd have the 'this one must be a girl!' comments. It was bad enough off close family. There's a girl I know who's team yellow with her second, her first is a girl, and every comment I see about her pregnancy is how this one must be a boy, every scan pic she puts up people insist it's a boy, from the way she's carrying they insist it's a boy, I've seen people referring to her baby as 'he' even. I would have hated that when I had a preference anyway, it would have made it much worse for me.


----------



## cckarting

I haven't told anyone but my mom, sisters, and 2 of my very close friends. They have said something about hoping for pink, I just tell them I'm pretty sure it's another boy, so don't get their hopes up. I'm not even picking out a girls name!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry you're struggling pink. Hugs over comments, i only have 2 and people say oh i can see you with all boys.. Like a 5 aside football team. Grr makes me mad!


----------



## cckarting

I'm not holding out much hope of a dd. I have 2brothers and 2 sisters and out of our kids between the 5 of us there are 11 boys and 2 girls!


----------



## confuzion

This pregnancy was no good either. So fourth loss still no babies. Can you take me off the list please? Don't think I'll be coming back to this thread. Hope you ladies get what you want.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't really have anything to go on im only 1 of 2 and my brother doesn't have kids yet and my dh is an only child but im sure both our parents would love a grand daughter finally! But what will be will be i guess...
sorry for your loss confuzion x


----------



## nickyb

confuzion said:


> This pregnancy was no good either. So fourth loss still no babies. Can you take me off the list please? Don't think I'll be coming back to this thread. Hope you ladies get what you want.

I'm so sorry confusion :(


----------



## lau86

So sorry confusion x x


----------



## cckarting

So sorry confuzion :hugs: hoping you get your forever baby


----------



## motherofboys

In so sorry confuzion I'll take you off. Hugs


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: confuzion :flow:


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> I didn't even think we'd have a 3rd one... OH has said he would have another one if I wanted to to make it even out to 4 but we'd need to buy a bigger house, a big car etc so we'd have to be financially better off.
> 
> Would rather stick with 3 than struggle with 4 if you know what I mean and I'd have to be ready for any outcome.

The next time you upgrade your car go for a 7 seater then it means there is a chance!! I don't like odd numbers and I was set on 3 I was 21 when I had my 3rd then 4 came a complete surprise and 5 was planned I'm not by any means well off but I make sure all 5 have what they need and then some!! Yes it does mean I go without a bit like I can't go out and buy expensive stuff but they are worth it!! 

Look at it this way if everyone waited til they could afford kids the population would be dying off cause not many people can afford it if that makes sense!! If you actually calculated what each child would cost you in their first 18 years it would be oh wait we can't afford it lol 

I have 5 we still don't have a 7 seater :( but we still manage to do stuff as a family 

I hope the guesses were wrong and you get your girl though I'll keep my fingers crossed and as I say all the time if you have boys you'll get granddaughters so at some point you will do the girly thing xx


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> We talked about 4 before we even got pregnant with this one but financially I know it's just not feasible. I'm not sure I'd want to. I'm ready to just enjoy what I've got at some point :haha:
> 
> I think because biologically the first 2 aren't OH's he's more open to another.

I wish mine was more open to another lol x


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm having a hard day today. Yesterday I was completely ok with a boy. Today I'm in denial and unsure whether I should just find out and get it over with. :nope:


----------



## nickyb

I think u should find out either way boy or girl u can move on bottom line is u will adore this baby no matter what the sex and if u hear boy u will be ok with it, it may take time but u will


----------



## nickyb

I had my second scan yesterday baby looked fine strong heartbeat which was lovely to seen:) measuring one day behind my dates which is fine 

I tried to get some info about the placenta but the sonographer wasn't very helpful she just said anterior so I said did I ovulate from the left? And she said cant tell but both ovaries look fine grrrrr she wouldn't play ball lol


----------



## motherofboys

Pink you will have days that are good and days that are bad. The bad days get further apart though.


----------



## pinkribbon

If I find out it means I'm gonna get a whole bunch of comments about it being a boy etc but maybe it would be easier for me to deal with just getting everyone out the way. I don't know. I didn't want to know but I feel like that photo just gives it away. Everyone on ingender etc is certain it's boy parts so I don't feel I have a surprise anyway.

My mood is going up and down on this... Some days I'm over the moon to have a boy... Other days it seems so hard. :nope: I keep changing my mind on finding out and my oh is getting frustrated with not knowing where he stands which is understandable.

If we could find out and not announce it would be a no brainer but he says he couldn't keep it a secret.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pink i hated the comments when i said boy with harvey but hey it got it out the way so when he was born i didnt get the negative comments xx


----------



## pinkribbon

If someone said it when he was born I'd literally go mental with them, but if they do it while I'm still pregnant I'm afraid it's going to make all of this worse.

A small part of me hopes that everyone is wrong, but how can that many people be wrong. Nobody has said girl on there, not 1. All are definite boy.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Pink whether you decide to find out the gender now or at birth I would put a status on FB (or wherever) and send a text to family saying that you really hope people won't comment negatively on LO's gender and that you would like the focus to be on the blessing of a new baby, not whether its a girl or boy. A lot of people don't understand strong gender desire/dissapointment and don't reslise how upsetting it is to hear comments so you have to spell it out or them! :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Actually a friend of mine did that. She had 2 boys and was getting a lot of comments. She put a status up saying "since everyone is asking, I'll save you all the trouble and myself having to repeat it. Yes we will find out the sex. No it doesn't matter to us. A baby is a baby and we are thrilled to have another on the way, boy or girl. So please keep your negativity to yourself, if it doesn't matter to is, it shouldn't matter to you."


----------



## pinkribbon

motherofboys said:


> Actually a friend of mine did that. She had 2 boys and was getting a lot of comments. She put a status up saying "since everyone is asking, I'll save you all the trouble and myself having to repeat it. Yes we will find out the sex. No it doesn't matter to us. A baby is a baby and we are thrilled to have another on the way, boy or girl. So please keep your negativity to yourself, if it doesn't matter to is, it shouldn't matter to you."

I might actually pinch that status for the day of our 20 week scan. I go between being happy and sad. It's not sad I have a boy, just sad I won't have a girl :nope: :cry:


----------



## cckarting

I saw a girl on in-gender the other day and was told boy at her 14 week scan and everyone said boy on there and when she went to her 20 week scan it was a girl!!!!! Anything can happen you don't really know until 20 weeks or the baby is out, I'll try and find the link and post it


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> I saw a girl on in-gender the other day and was told boy at her 14 week scan and everyone said boy on there and when she went to her 20 week scan it was a girl!!!!! Anything can happen you don't really know until 20 weeks or the baby is out, I'll try and find the link and post it

Thanks cc :hugs:

Can I just say you girls are brilliant. I don't feel at all judged here and far less alone. 

I'm starting to think I can see a scrotum bump on my scan but then the other part of me thinks the penis is too far over to one side. I think I'm actually losing the plot :(


----------



## Platinumvague

I posted on in gender and no one answered.Its a girl anyways lol..not like I really need guesses to figure it out.


----------



## pinkribbon

I wish I could trade you platinum haha! We'd both be happy.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pink it will all work out in the end regardless of the sex trust me xx


----------



## Mafi419

Gender scan today at 4pm. I hope the baby collaborates because on my last scan (12 week scan) it didn't collaborate at all and I couldn't have the downs screening. I know it's a boy. But I think I really need to hear it to convince myself. But I know it will be fine.


----------



## nickyb

Good luck mafi hope your scan goes well let us know :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck today Mafi. No matter what the outcome we'll all be here to talk if you need to :) :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck! Whatever happens we will be here for you to talk and everything will be ok in the end


----------



## cckarting

Gl mafi!


----------



## Mafi419

It's a boy, 99.9% sure (they told me). I know I'll be fine. Now I just feel weird. I don't feel like crying or anything. I just feel weird. Like this is not real. Or like I'm losing interest on the pregnancy. But I don't think I am. I'm confused.


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your beautiful boy, they truly are amazing! I know you'll be happy once you get to hold him in your arms!


----------



## motherofboys

Give yourself time to adjust and get used to the idea now that its been confirmed. Congratulations on your blue bump.


----------



## nickyb

Congrats I'm sorry u didn't hear what u wanted but give yourself time and you'll fall completely in love :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

First of all, congratulations Mafi. 

For all I haven't had the gender of my bump confirmed as a boy, I'm almost certain it is and I've sort of ran through some of those feelings too. As time as gone on and the more I've thought about it the easier it's become :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear you're feeling better pink!


----------



## Mafi419

Thank you all for your words. I know I should be excited. Everyone keeps telling me that I should be grateful everything is going so great with the pregnancy. I was told that this is an extremely healthy pregnancy, everything and every aspect of it seems optimal, and don't get me wrong I'm really glad that's the case. But, even though I have been convincing myself it was a boy all along (I was told 70% sure it was a boy on my 12 week scan), I couldn't be happy or excited at the moment I was told for sure. I wasn't expecting it, I really thought I had convinced myself already, but I hadn't. 

I know it's just my first baby and that I can still have a girl, but in the meanwhile other issues came to surface. I'm married to a woman, and even though she doesn't want to get pregnant, she would like to have a baby related to her biologically. I told her I don't mind carrying it, and I really don't. But that would mean go through IVF, and the odds of twins are high. And if we have twins next time, that's it, we would be done having children and of course one of them (or both) could be a girl. But I started to feel something I had never thought about: if that was the case, I would never have a biological daughter. I don't know to which extent this makes a difference or not, mainly because I don't have kids yet, but I always wanted a little girl who looked like me a little bit. That got me thinking: why was it so important for me that I could see myself on my daughter? and the obvious came to mind. I had a pretty awful childhood with a terrible mother who never really liked me and always adored my brother. I honestly think she didn't like me because I was a girl. Today I don't have a relationship with her and that's for the best, but this had an enormous (negative) influence on my life, and I feel I never truly healed from everything that happened. I know I will love my little boy to bits, but I can't help wanting a biological daughter to be able to give her the childhood I never had and to witness how loving a child unconditionally changes her way of being in life (I'm pretty sure a lot of my issues have to do with me being insecure because of my childhood). Is this awful? Will the fact that my next child (if girl) will not have a biological relation to me make that much of a difference? I feel so guilty about all of this, but this is how I'm feeling right now and I can't deny it. I didn't tell this to anyone but my wife though. I think she didn't understand it completely, but she tried.


----------



## motherofboys

It's not something I gave experience with so I can't say 100% but I think the fact the child grew in your body will make a difference. Obviously you won't see yourself in them, but you may began as they get older to see your mannerisms and things they have learned from being with you. I guess a serious talk with your wife as your son grows, about whether he feels like 'hers' could give you an insight, as he isn't biologically hers. 
I don't have a great relationship with my mum, and I remember my brothers ex telling me how desperate my mum was for my niece to be a boy. It always made me wonder about why that was when I was her first grandchild and she has mixed genders of her own.


----------



## nickyb

I think there's so much more to a parent than the biological blueprint, if u carry the baby it will be your heart beat that baby hears the sound of your voice that soothes it, your bond would be amazing ! 
With the ivf there are no guarantees and it may not be twins it could be a singleton and even then who knows what our futures hold, you may decide to have even more. 
Either way all your babies will be blessed to have two mothers..


----------



## Mafi419

I guess you girls are right. This is not something I can predict right now.

Motherofboys I thought about that, talking to my wife about how she feels towards our son (since there's no blood relation), but I don't think it will be the same because she really has no strong maternal instinct. She likes children and she is super excited, but she doesn't feel the need to get pregnant and she says it would be the same to her if the child was biologically hers, and she bluntly admits that the only reason she would like our next baby to be biologically hers is because she wants to pass on her genes. We are very different in this matter :wacko: but I think you are absolutely right, the most plausible thing to happen, if we do have another child born from me but from her egg, would be for me to see mannerisms and things they learned from me and to identify with them the same way. 

Nickyb, you are completely right, anything can happen, I'm just over-thinking everything. And thanking for saying that last thing :) right now we live in the UK, but we are going back to my country in 2 weeks (Portugal) and people really aren't that open minded and I'm a little stressed about it. So it's very good to see people that think like you do :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Congrats on the healthy baby Mafi.Sorry you didn't get a girl


----------



## nickyb

How's everyone doin? I got my appt for the cvs this mon I'm dreading it but due to age and history I'm going to have it! 
It means I can find out the sex next week if I want, but suddenly I feel like I don't want to know, I don't want to feel down about this pregnancy and I know health is all that matters but there's no more babies after this one I wish I didn't care what gender it was.


----------



## motherofboys

good luck nicky.
af arrived this morning, at 7dpo, same problem I had last time I was ttc. I hope to see it naturally increase over the next few months. I don't want to take b6 again.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry for early af motherofboys :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

I hope your cycles improve motherofboys 

Good luck for today nicky!

I have my 20 week scan next Thursday. OH doesn't want to know sex so I'll be trying to look for clues, I'm still certain it's a boy.


----------



## Mafi419

Sorry for that motherofboys :(

Yesterday it was particularly rough. Mainly because everyone thinks I should be over it now, me too. My grandmother the other day told me I have to stop talking about it because the "baby can hear you and feel what you're saying and thinking" -_- she didn't say it to be mean, I think she just doesn't get it, and I don't know why because she also wanted a girl and when she was pregnant she wanted a girl and she had my mother, and then she had a son...but even with her grandchildren, she's not close with my brother, at all, and she is obsessed with me (because I'm a girl). I'm happy today though, just got my letter from the antenatal screening clinic, had to do a quadruple test to screen for down syndrome and the results were 1:55700, so it's really low risk and that's always good to know :)


----------



## nickyb

Sorry to hear about af motherofboys why don't u want to take the b vits, does it give bad side effects?


----------



## nickyb

The cvs is on mon not today pink, can't believe ur 20 wink scan is so close are u feeling excited? It will be hard not to notice the bits I'd be scanning for clues lol
When I went for my last scan yesterday (I have to have them every two weeks) I was scanning for the nub and I saw it clear as day! It had a huge fork/hook thing on the end probably a willy lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Oh I see! 

One of my pictures from my 13+6 scan shows a nub pointing straight up, unanimous boy votes so I'm sure it's another boy. I'll be looking for his penis at the scan sneakily to confirm it to myself haha.


----------



## motherofboys

It's believed it can sway blue, so want to avoid anything I know could possibly sway towards another boy


----------



## nickyb

Ahh I see I hope it happens quick for u can't be easy specially if u have to avoid foods u like


----------



## motherofboys

It isn't too bad, my biggest struggle is to not snack. There are not really any forbidden foods, but some are limited because you want lower calories, lower protein, lower nutrients.


----------



## cckarting

Nicky did you get a pic of your nub? I'm seeing a lot of it's a girl posts, and it's makin me feel like this has to be another boy, because I'm hardly seeing any it's a boy posts :(


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> Nicky did you get a pic of your nub? I'm seeing a lot of it's a girl posts, and it's makin me feel like this has to be another boy, because I'm hardly seeing any it's a boy posts :(

Who's to say you won't be joining them :)


----------



## nickyb

No I didn't cc there such quick " ok baby is still alive scans" they don't give pics but the nub looked big like really long with a fork on the end but the top part of the fork was quite arched it looked like the top part of a penis to me lol


----------



## nickyb

Cc Have u had ur scan yet I haven't seen ur pic? How far are u now?


----------



## pinkribbon

nickyb said:


> No I didn't cc there such quick " ok baby is still alive scans" they don't give pics but the nub looked big like really long with a fork on the end but the top part of the fork was quite arched it looked like the top part of a penis to me lol

I thought forked meant girl?


----------



## motherofboys

THERES A LOT OF DEBATE BUT IT WOULD APPEAR FORKED CAN GO EITHER WAY AND DEPENDS ON OTHER FACTORS LIKE LENGTH, AND ANGLE.

oops just realised caps were on, sorry lol


----------



## cckarting

I think it just has to be straight with the spine and can be forked is girl! I just don't "feel lucky" enough to get a girlmy scan is Monday I'm 10weeks


----------



## nickyb

Yeah both boys and girls have forks it's the angle of the dangle that's important and it just reminded me of a willy :-/ 

Like u said cc it just dosent happen for me either is the scan on mon ur actual dating scan or just to check everything's ok cos 10 weeks the nub can still change a lot 

What is this pregnancy like compared to your others they say symptoms don't tell but this pregnancy is identical to my last son Mitchell's


----------



## nickyb

How about u pink is there anything dif about ur pregnancy?


----------



## pinkribbon

Yes, everything feels totally different but it's a new partner and I think that's why. I have a 'typically male' nub...


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on a boy mafi it will be ok and you'll love him all the same!! 

Pink hope your scan goes well 

Motherofboys sorry af came hopefully it will sort itself out soon if its any consolation I didn't even have one after my last mc before getting pregnant with Harv so it could still happen even if they aren't a long enough cycle xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pink with 2 of my mc it felt totally different id did just put it down to new partner but with havre it was the same as the rest so knew it was a boy so you never know it could be different cause its a girl x


----------



## motherofboys

I think,statistically, the amount of us in here wanting girls some of us have to get them, right?.... Right??! Lol
I'm trying to be relaxed about it and just let it happen and not obsess. I'm just going to wait till I've got all the signs of o next month they do and opk and see what happens. I'm not too worried right now but still hope to see a change soon. Mind you will all the boys home for summer from next week it is probably best I don't have to deal with morning sickness too. And I can have a birthday drink guilt free.


----------



## nickyb

The thing is if we all had daughters already and desperately wanted sons you know we'd all be pregnant with girls !! Lol


----------



## nickyb

Guys can u do me a favour and check this gender predictor for the kids u already have? 

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/predictsex.htm


----------



## 30mummyof1

what time zone do we choose?!


----------



## pinkribbon

It won't let me pick GMT and I can't remember my exact ovulation date with my older two. Chinese gender thing said number 2 would be a girl and he isn't so I don't believe them :(


----------



## Mafi419

Wrong...
 



Attached Files:







Captura de ecrÃ£ - 2014-07-17, 16.14.08.png
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mafi419

Also, if you live in England you're supposed to pick "0" as time zone.


----------



## geordiemammy

Was right for 1&2 boys wrong for 3 right for 4 and wrong for 5 

According to that 3 and 5 were girls


----------



## motherofboys

Same as I always get with the Chinese charts (whether I use the plain charts with my actual age, or the ones that work out your lunar age like this does) BGGB so 50/50 for me.


----------



## nickyb

It's odd cos it's right for everyone of mine even the loses that I knew about wonder if these things are right for some but not others


----------



## motherofboys

I think it's just a case of odds and chance, I mean surely every 20 year old, who conceives a baby in January isn't going to have a girl ? When there is only 2 options it's got a good chance of getting it right. Even for multiple pregnancies and people. But what about things like boy/girl twins?


----------



## nickyb

Well I hope it stays right for this time cos it says girl for me :D although law of averages it's probably the first time it's wrong for me lol
Ohh I must stop torturing myself :dohh:


----------



## pinkribbon

Totally off topic but OH and I have decided a 4th baby might be on the cards regardless of the sex of this baby, but it would probably be in a good few years time. I would have liked them all 2 years apart but we'd need to rearrange ourselves financially, move house etc so need to be realistic. 4 seems more even than 3 :haha:


----------



## cckarting

Yaaaa pink! That's great news :) Nicky it was right for my first two wrong for my third and says girl this time so who knows! The only thing I've found right for all my kids is the biorhythm chart. I honestly don't feel pregnant at all this time! I'm not sick, I don't have cravings, my boobs don't hurtI'm just getting fatter lol. We're doing my scan or a dating scan pretty much I went in at 6 weeks and could see a flicker of a hb but couldn't capture it. We're doing u/a because my dates are waaay off my last period was April 23rd and dr said I conceived on May 21st?


----------



## nickyb

Good news pink glad it's an option for u :) 

Is this pregnancy diff than the others cc? I'd love to have no symptoms I feel so rough :( 
It's funny but like u said biorythms were right for and the Chinese predictor was right for me perhaps certain things influence certain women like moon signs some people swear if u concieve in a male moon you'll have a boy and the opp for female that didn't work for me cos I never ovulated in a female moon always male


----------



## nickyb

Oh we're not far off cc I conceived may 16 :)


----------



## cckarting

If we're being honest all my pregnancies were relativly easy! Sore boobs with my first, tired and sore boobs with my second and gagging , I had the most sickness with my third anything that smelled bad made me puke and was tired. With this one nothing, except pimples if you call that a pregnancy symptom!


----------



## motherofboys

I don't want it to sound like I'm always putting the dampener on everything, and of course it is different for everyone, but I hate to think that I could give someone false hope. I know there are people out there who will guess girl on a scan just to give you hope, you see it in the preg test section, clearly negative tests but certain people ALWAYS comment saying "I see a little something, I think this could be it" and when it's gender guessing they look at a signature and see you have 2, or 3, or 4 boys and say "I think it's a girl" and then someone else will go "I don't even see a nub" there are people who like to bring others down so will guess boy just because they notice you already have boys, whether they see a boy nub or not. 
Because of this I try so very hard to not say I think it is one way or the other unless I really do see something.
I say this because I know I've picked fault with the gender predictors, and now I'm going to tell you all how my first 3 pregnancies were almost identical. Mild nausea, but no actual sickness, and nausea passed by lunch time, headaches, nose bleeds, no sore boobs, all symptoms stopped at 12 weeks and I didn't feel that pregnant other than the growing bump. I didn't even get a single craving, just good aversions. With number 4 I had sore boobs, no headaches, no nose bleed, loads of nausea and threw up all day everyday until 18 weeks. And then I had tons of cravings, including craving things that I couldn't even stand the smell of when I was expecting the big boys. My pregnancy with number 4 could not have been more different. Same dad, same gender. 


Pink that's fantastic you get to go for number 4, whatever this babies gender is. I think it's so much better along a decision now than when you know this babies gender, because that could effect how you feel. 
Here's hoping each of us gets a girl in the end. I sometimes feel like I won't because I don't want it enough, like even though I've cried and stressed and had dips into depression over it I am still actually ok with the idea of another boy, and because if that I don't deserve and won't get a daughter.


----------



## nickyb

Your looking at it the best way motherofboys u want but don't need and u seem ok with whatever life turns up, your not consumed by it and that's the best way to be, and in my experience it's usually when u can say hey what will be will be and can actually be ok with any outcome that the dream can come true
I hope we all get our girls but more importantly I hope we will all be ok with whatever gift were given, and I'm sure we will be :)


----------



## cckarting

Well said, this time around I feel the same as you mother, what will be will be I will be ok with all boys


----------



## pinkribbon

I agree with some of the ways people guess on the gender prediction forum, I've noticed that myself. People guessed boy on my scan on ingender and genderdreaming without me having any sig though so it must just really look like a boy! 

I feel somewhat the same as you in that I won't get a girl because I haven't tried hard enough... I mean I've had my tears over it, had days when I can seem to snap out of the mood over it but I'm coming round to it being a boy and that being okay, so in my head maybe that seems like I don't want a girl? I don't know, the mind is such a funny thing. 

Ultimately I pray that we all end up happy. I know the likelihood some of us will get the desired gender and some of us won't, it's all 50/50 really isn't it. I just hope that whatever gender we all end up with and whatever comes our way that we end up contented and happy <3 :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Sometimes I can almost see myself with 5 boys and everything being great. But silly little things can set me off. Like I've always wanted my babies close together and since having ds1 I have had severe pram envy over those side by side "bro & sis" prams. Man I want one of those so bad. 
I hope we can all find peace and happiness in whatever life brings us.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay pink!!!

Motherofboys I feel the same about the pram thing would love a bro and sis one or even a bloody pink one!! OH is still undecided on a 6th the twat is just keeping me hanging I swear although I know it will be a boy xx


----------



## motherofboys

i can't believe he is still keeping you hanging!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

How is everyone doing? 

I'm still hanging onto a tiny bit of hope that I could be having a girl, even though I know deep down it's a boy.


----------



## cckarting

Pretty good here! I thought of you today pink, I was looking on in-gender and a lady was getting nub guesses and got girl guesses hands down, not even one boy vote, she was so excited that's what she was hoping for. She went to her 20 week scan and it was a BOY! Needless to say she is now crushed. My point is at least if it is a boy, you did t get false hopes of a girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

Motherofboys tell me about it I'm well pissed off!! I was looking on eBay the other night and you can get ph test strips to see when your lady bits are at the best for conceiving girls or boys and a list of foods that will change it in favour of each one as girl sperm like acidic and boys like alkaline I have herd this before but didn't know you could get test strips lol they were 80 for £2.99 

Cc that was what I got really loads of girl guesses on Harvey and I dared to dream but as I have as I have said before the events leading up to my gender scan made me not bothered if he was a boy or a girl I just wanted him to be ok!! so I wasn't really crushed when they said boy 

Pink have you decided if your going to find out the sex or is it a definite no no xx


----------



## cckarting

I really wish that I would have gotten to sway before getting pregnant :( had my u/s today and everything looks great measuring 11w4days but was hard to get measurements so dr said were going to leave due date as the 11th of feb


----------



## pinkribbon

OH doesn't want to find out so I think we're staying team yellow. I'll still be trying to peek though.

The sad thing is if we found out girl I'd be bouncing up and down and so excited, if it's a boy I'd probably just be like oh okay.... That makes me feel awful :(


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't feel awful its natural to feel like that but just think as long as its health everything is ok xx


----------



## nickyb

Hiya had my cvs yesterday wasnt pleasent but glad it's over phew!

Glad ur scan went well yesterday cc did u look at the nub or get any pics?


----------



## motherofboys

glad the test is over now nicky.

cc hope all was well at your scan.

I agree its probably better to think you have very little chance of a girl and get a nice surprise than to have false hope and be crushed.

Geordie I've heard you could get them but had no idea they were available on ebay just like opks. Do you think you might try changing some things if he does finally make a decision and stick to it?

I've been so back and forth with the whole swaying thing. I've started then stopped then started. So I've decided a few smaller changes is the way to go for me. It will be easier to stick to while my cycle sorts itself out too I think.


----------



## katherinegrey

I swayed with this pregnancy, and when I was told it was another boy I went into denial to be honest. I think part of the reason I was in denial is I swayed so was more confident I'd get what I wanted. I've genuinely come to the conclusion that swaying is a load of rubbish. I know some women swear by it, but for the 50% that it works for, there will always be 50% it doesn't, and those are the odds you go into it with anyway. A failed sway is hard to swallow, because you start thinking where you went wrong, rather than just accepting this is the way things are.


----------



## nickyb

Thank you motherofboys :) I get the premlimary results on Thursday 

Katherine what was your sway like was it a full sway? I didn't sway at all :(


----------



## motherofboys

I decided I'd rather sway and know that I at least tried to do something different even though I'm convinced it wont work, than to carry on doing pretty much everything that was 'boy friendly' and wonder 'what if'


----------



## cckarting

I agree I'm the same way mother! I'd at least like to know I tried everything I could to help make a girl. My scan went well dr said everything looks great hb was 144, which is the lowest of all my kids!?! No nub shot or anything as I was only measuring 11w4days and won't have another scan until 20 weeks.


----------



## motherofboys

Might be best with no nub shot to obsess over. 
So someone I know with 3 boys found out today she is having a girl. She didn't sway. They decided to have a baby, stopped the pill then bam pregnant. 
Great news for her, but I want to cry. I know I will never get to make that announcement.


----------



## nickyb

Don't give up u have as much chance as any other woman to have a girl


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I might use them if I try again if its just about making my lady parts more acidic I'm sure I could do that lol I was actually quite gob smacked when I seen them but I'll give it a go if I ever get the chance of another!!! 

We have finally got round to buying a 7seater yay we can go out as a family now haha 

Mother I have took myself off Facebook cause everyone is having girls and its depressing me xx


----------



## motherofboys

i've got a couple of friends having boys after 3/4 girls and even thats bringing me down because they get the opposite they longed for. I thought I hadn't seen anything from you though. hugs.
yay for a 7 seater though. we've had one since ds3 was a few months old and our previous car failed its mot in an truely epic fashion. we knew we were going to have more so just went straight for a bigger car.


----------



## cckarting

I've heard some crazy stories about "swaying" where they spin down the sperm and keep it warm then take off the top and insert the bottom because girls are suppose to be heavier and stay at the bottom, then they insert it and put in a tampon with lime juice on it because it's also suppose to favor girl!!


----------



## motherofboys

I've heard all sorts of stuff in extreme swaying like that. Bit much for me. I want to know that I gave it a shot, but don't want to become obsessed, because being obsessed in itself can raise testosterone and sway boy! Boy sways tend to be more successful than girl sways, whether thats because a higher percentage of boys are born each year than girls (a tiny difference, like 51/49 or similar) or if its because it would seem easier for those who naturally do things in a girl friendly pattern to switch to boy friendly. 
I often think it would be my luck if I decided I most definitely did not want a girl after all and wanted to sway to make sure I got a 5th boy that I'd end up with a girl LOL


----------



## geordiemammy

Lime juice would not be pleasant up ya chuff lmao I suppose its about how much you want to do to try for your dream gender! 

My friend has 2 of each and when I was on about a girl she was like they aren't worth it lol she then said eeee that sounded terrible but ya know what I mean she says her boys were no bother (one is autistic) compared to the girls xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I also know someone who's made a similar comment about girls (she has 2 girls and 1 boy) and wishes she had all boys because the 2 girls fight so badly.


----------



## motherofboys

I know someone who stood in the school playground and openly told me that if her 3rd had been another boy she'd have gone abroad to go HT. She got 2 boys and then 2 girls. Always said she'd have been happy with 4 girls. She recently admitted to one of the other Mums that she wants 2 more boys and her girls are so difficult she wishes they were all boys. 
But I still don't believe that at that age (4 and 2) it can be a gender thing, its a personality thing. My boys are all so different and some are harder work than others. 
I probably know just as many people who swear girls are easier than boys.


----------



## motherofboys

pinkribbon said:


> I also know someone who's made a similar comment about girls (she has 2 girls and 1 boy) and wishes she had all boys because the 2 girls fight so badly.

if she had all boys then her boys would all fight. heck i used to fight with my brothers anyway. but my boys will fight in every sense of the word, from bickering, to shouting and raving, to constantly poking and kicking as they pass each other, to having to physically drag them apart and clean up blood from noses and mouths.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think boys fight just as much and maybe its worse having more than 1 girl but we just want 1 so should be fine lol x


----------



## cckarting

Lol I've heard from a lot of people that girls are harder than boys, and would always tell me at least you don't have 3 girls! Which growing up I never wanted girls


----------



## pinkribbon

motherofboys said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I also know someone who's made a similar comment about girls (she has 2 girls and 1 boy) and wishes she had all boys because the 2 girls fight so badly.
> 
> if she had all boys then her boys would all fight. heck i used to fight with my brothers anyway. but my boys will fight in every sense of the word, from bickering, to shouting and raving, to constantly poking and kicking as they pass each other, to having to physically drag them apart and clean up blood from noses and mouths.Click to expand...

I think siblings just fight, period.

My mum had one of each and my brother and I used to knock 7 bells out of each other at times :haha: 

My ex and the boys' dad is 1 of 4 boys and the stories he's told me about their arguments are just as bad so I think it's just one of those things. 

It's silly though that people who comment about their girls being hard make me sad cause I'd love just one girl lol.

growing up I just look it for granted I'd have a girl for some reason :shrug:

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow and I'm so nervous.


----------



## motherofboys

I don't think anyone ever expects to only have 1 gender of children (unless they only want 1 child lol) 
And I do think all siblings fight. And there obviously are differences between boys and girls, I just don't think one gender is harder than the other. I was far, far too good growing up lmao it especially annoys me when people one have 1 of each and either tell me "you got it right with all those boys, I'd rather have 3 more boys over her she's do much harder than he was" or "you poor thing how do you cope, you must be mad. It's got to be so hard with all those boys. My daughter has never been any trouble but I'm tearing my hair out with 1 boy!" 
I sometimes think that behaviour is forced upon them with stereotypes you know. Like I know a few people who have only had sisters and then had a boy and when the boy does something naughty they say "well that's boys ain't it. Boys will be boys" or those who treat their girl like a "princess" and actually make her spoilt and them go "girls are such divas!"


----------



## cckarting

Totally agree mother! Yes I do see "boys being boys" playin in the mud and making messes but not rowdy little devils. My niece is a total "diva" but like you said spoilt rotten! She has two older brothers and her parents wanted a girl sooo bad! And she's my mums 2nd grand daughter out of 14 grand kids


----------



## motherofboys

I know when they are having fun and running round chasing each other it will be noisy and chaotic and as I said earlier when they fight they really go for it. But I don't think gender can be an excuse. One of my 6 year olds friends was showing his privates off in the playground at lunch, the teacher told his mum and his mum laughed and said boys will be boys! And other things her son does that I'd be really annoyed or really embarrassed about she just writes off as him being a boy.


----------



## cckarting

That's not "just being a boy" my boys know better than to do something like that! And yes when my two oldest fight which is not really often they do go after eachother, but they are both in wrestling but I'd prefer that over punching and hitting any day! Good luck tomorrow pink! I have everything crossed for you!!! Make sure you update, even if you don't find out gender


----------



## pinkribbon

My eldest went through a phase of being rough with his little brother at one point, I obviously had words with him and when his grandad on his dad's side came to collect him (I'm not with their dad) I told him that he needs to be reprimanded if it happens there too. All he had to say was ah he's just being a boy...

Mate, I don't care if he's got a penis or a vagina the fact is he's being rough and hitting and it's not acceptable! Whenever DS1 misbehaves it's always just being a boy in their eyes it's so frustrating. They have 4 boys they should know because they are male it doesn't mean they're entitled to hit!


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck with your scan pink 

Motherofboys I get the 5 BOYS you must be mad, don't know how you do it, bet that keeps you busy comments all the time!! I just say they ain't to bad actually 

Someone once said ooo did ya not want a girl like which really pissed me off I thought why say that even if I didn't want one not like I could choose is it xx


----------



## pinkribbon

You'd be busy with 5 kids regardless of the genders of them! even if you had 3 girls and 2 boys or 3 boys and 2 girls... Whatever the mix you'd be busy. People are dim.

I get the 'you're fond of a treat' and I'm only on #3 :dohh:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'll update on my scan as soon as I can, I'm gonna try and keep a lookout for bits... Think a penis would be obvious surely?


----------



## geordiemammy

People really need to learn to shut up don't they I used to get it at 3 too 

What times your scan x


----------



## geordiemammy

It should be at this stage look for balls not a penis as the cord can mimic a penis fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## pinkribbon

It's at 9:50, I'm on my way now and feel physically sick :( I'll keep an eye out for balls :haha: oh definitely doesn't want to know. I'd like to think I'd know what I'm looking at but sometimes the baby moves so much it's hard to :(

I came out of my first scan feeling a girly vibe until I studied the photos we got!


----------



## geordiemammy

If you say you don't want to know at the start they will keep away from between the legs so say nothing lol if the tech tells you they know your OH might decide he wants to know you never know and listen for he/she as she is talking sometimes they do it without realising lol xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Had my scan, didn't find out but I think I can see, will upload a pic so you can see what you think.


----------



## geordiemammy

Could they tell?? What do you think x


----------



## geordiemammy

I keep saying I would be team yellow if I had another but not sure I could wait I had private scans with the last 2 cause I couldn't wait til 20 weeks I'm so weak lol xx


----------



## pinkribbon

She didn't say either way and she didn't give any clues either, what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## nickyb

Aww lovely pic such a cute face! Can't see any clues did u catch any glimpses ?


----------



## pinkribbon

Do you not think it looks like a boy? Nah didn't see anything at all.


----------



## nickyb

I don't think you can tell from that pic at 20 weeks babies are much more rounded and more baby looking it could be boy or girl 
Did u check out the confirmed nub shots on ingender think it was page 91 everyone said boy and nub looked like yours, it was a girl confirmed at 20 weeks !


----------



## pinkribbon

No I haven't seen it! Do you have a link?


----------



## geordiemammy

Is that a shot of its legs up to its face so you get the full potty shot x


----------



## geordiemammy

I can see what you think makes it look like its a boy xx


----------



## pinkribbon

pinkribbon said:


> She didn't say either way and she didn't give any clues either, what do you all think?




geordiemammy said:


> Is that a shot of its legs up to its face so you get the full potty shot x

No it's from the side and that's an arm lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm in sun light can't see properly does it look like your other scans with the boys xx


----------



## pinkribbon

geordiemammy said:


> I'm in sun light can't see properly does it look like your other scans with the boys xx

No not at all, the face looks quite dainty. If I have time tonight I'll upload their scans so we can compare lol. 

This baby was really stubborn I had to get up and wiggle so that she could get measurements of the heart and legs etc!


----------



## motherofboys

I've had the comments from people who have got 4, 2 of each. It's like 'I'm not busier than you!' And yeah people need to learn to shut up lol

Pink I can't see anything on your scan. I know it was obvious with my boys, but then we wanted to know so were shown a good potty shot. With ds4 though dh said he could see as soon as they started the scan. 

I want to be team yellow but I guess it depends how strong I'm feeling that day! In my area now you get a 32 week scan as well so if I don't find out at 20 weeks, and then decide I do actually need to know I could find out layer, or book a private scan. 
I also think how long it takes to fall pregnant will make a difference, I think the longer I have to wait wondering if I'll ever get a girl, the harder it'll be to stay team yellow.


----------



## nickyb

https://www.in-gender.com/forum/Thread.aspx?ID=26427



That's the link but u have to select page 91 scroll to the bottom a user by the name of GIRL


----------



## nickyb

And page 94 user name jessicae


----------



## pinkribbon

Wow just looked, jessicae looks a bit like mine did!


----------



## Platinumvague

I havent been on for awhile.I have a scan today at 11 weeks.


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck platinum!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you.I will be looking for hints even though we are staying team yellow.Like I keep saying tbough, we both know its another girl.


----------



## cckarting

Glad your scan went well pink! I have no idea what I'm looking at lol, but I swear I see a labia haha. It would drive me crazy id call and see if they would tell me!


----------



## pinkribbon

I've decided the bit I thought was penis can't possibly be penis, or it would be on the baby's side. So yep I'm firmly team yellow haha! Just convinced my 13 week scan is boyish! Which bit looks like labia?


----------



## cckarting

Way at the bottom, it looks like a labia, almost like a heart shape?


----------



## pinkribbon

cckarting said:


> Way at the bottom, it looks like a labia, almost like a heart shape?

Even after tilting my head back and forth I haven't a clue :haha: :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

Lol I wish I could just circle it and message it back, but I have no idea how other than photobucket


----------



## pinkribbon

I don't have photo bucket :(


----------



## cckarting

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps21b2ae0c.jpg

Let's see if this worked?


----------



## cckarting

I gave in and just went thru the work to do it! Lol so what am I seeing?


----------



## pinkribbon

Haha you star! <3

Ah yes I see it! Since I've never seen a vagina first hand on a scan i think I struggle more than seeing a penis if you know what I mean?


----------



## geordiemammy

I seen that too that's why I asked if it was a potty shot guess we will find out in 20 ish weeks xx


----------



## cckarting

I know that's what it's suppose to look like, just not sure it would be tag pronounced at 20 weeks? Maybe I'll post it on in gender and see what they think it is?


----------



## pinkribbon

Yeah feel free to. I'm 21 weeks tomorrow if that makes any difference :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck, I didn't even know you could see from the side at 20 weeks. I've not had a scan pic from that angle where you could tell with the boys.


----------



## cckarting

No one can tell :( they say it's most likely pubic bone?


----------



## Platinumvague

Not a giant penis..just the cord.Darn!
 



Attached Files:







0724141637.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cckarting

Adorable platinum! Dd you get a nub shot?


----------



## Platinumvague

No,it was just a quick scan to check hb


----------



## rwhite

Hiii does anyone remember me? I've been on a bit of a hiatus (with a 4 year old there isn't that much to post about LOL and I was getting depressed in the TTC boards)

Found out I'm pregnant today, unsure exactly how far but am guessing 3/4 weeks so have made a ticker anyway with a guess :) Can you please add me to front page as having a :blue: and hoping for a :pink: ?


----------



## pinkribbon

Yes, I remember you! Congratulations on your pregnancy! :yipee:


----------



## geordiemammy

I remember you too congrats x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, I will add you now.


----------



## cckarting

Hi rwhite, I don't think we've met, but welcome!


----------



## nickyb

Went for a scan today and got a pic I'm not gonna post it in the gender prediction section cos I don't think they have a clue and even when there's no nub visible they're saying ooh yeah def a boy or that's a girl! 

But I'm gonna put it here as I know u ladies know the importance of no bullshit lol


----------



## nickyb

It's not easy to see if u can enlarge its clearer there's a fork split at the end


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Nicky! What was the baby measuring at?


----------



## nickyb

13 weeks exactly :)


----------



## pinkribbon

That nub looks flat at 13 weeks (if what I'm seeing is a nub) so looks promising!


----------



## pinkribbon

On second thoughts I think that's a leg bone...


----------



## nickyb

Lol I think the little white line is the nub cos looking at the picture itself there's a fork at the end but it dosent show up on here 
Well I'll have to be patient cvs results are back on Monday


----------



## nickyb

I know one thing baby got daddies nose pmsl:haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

The bright white line is what I'm looking at too but on second thoughts maybe a thigh bone? Have you posted on ingender? 

aww bless :haha:


----------



## cckarting

I see it, but not sure the whole nub is shown&#8230;so are you finding out Nicky?


----------



## motherofboys

I can I large enough on my phone, I'll have to have a proper look later on the laptop. The flat white line is drawing my eye


----------



## nickyb

Yes I find out on mon when the cvs results are back, the longer I go on hoping the worse it will hit me so I'd rather hear boy now and get used to it

I posted on ingender pink but no one wanted to guess apart from two people that said girl, the others said it's not visible


----------



## pinkribbon

At least you got some girl guesses, they told me 100% it's a boy for a mine so I have very little hope lol


----------



## nickyb

Yeah but they were probably sympathy girl votes lol


----------



## nickyb

It looks boyish to me the skull I mean dosent look girly


----------



## cckarting

I don't think it really looks boyish, can't wait for your results!!!


----------



## nickyb

I'm looking forward to it and dreading it at the same time either way I can stop torturing myself lol
Are u not finding out cc?


----------



## pinkribbon

I keeping having a bit of hope that I'll end up having a girl but then all of the guesses I had on ingender than said definitely a boy and that's 100% a boy nub/developing penis makes me feel like I'm setting myself up for a fall :(


----------



## cckarting

As of now, no we're not finding out :( dh wants a surprise, hoping to see something that will tell us gender during the scan. Pink I wouldn't worry to much about what they say&#8230;I've seen 100 boy guesses and turns out to be a girl and vise versa. If still say it's up in the air, but prepare for a boy. I'm pretty pos this is our 4th boy, I just don't feel any different than my first two. I was sure my 3rd was a girl and boy was I wrong!


----------



## motherofboys

I think it's normal until it's confirmed to hold a little hope. Heck I even briefly hoped on the way to my 20 week scan that they had been wrong at the 16 week one and he was actually a girl. Even though I'd seem the 'evidence' myself at the 16 week scan.


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls :D Nicky - gorgeous bubba you have there. Hard to see anything but if that teeny bit at the end is a nub, I'd say it looks girly! GL!


----------



## nickyb

Thanks rwhite not long now I phoned the hospital fri hoping they may have got the results early but no luck but she said the lab said def Monday :wacko:
Are u team yellow or will u find out?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm excited to know for you nickyb


----------



## nickyb

Thanks mother kinda feeling the odds are against me with diet and timing


----------



## motherofboys

You just never know Hun. Think of all those failed sways, or those who don't sway at all and still get one of each. Even boy/girl twins.


----------



## rwhite

nickyb said:


> Thanks rwhite not long now I phoned the hospital fri hoping they may have got the results early but no luck but she said the lab said def Monday :wacko:
> Are u team yellow or will u find out?

Ahh doesn't it drive you crazy waiting! Especially over the weekend...evil people ;)

We will definitely find out! I am dying to know already (and feeling anxious already at the possibility of another boy...:wacko: I feel so guilty about it). DP wants to go team yellow but I never could - I just need to prepare myself really, I would hate to go team yellow and then have a boy at the end of it and feel any disappointment, I would hate myself for it!


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait for your results Nicky! With most of us team yellow we have awhile to wait lol!


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you get what you want nicky fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rhio92

Hi :) I'm mum to a lovely boy who I love to bits, and early pregnant with another baby. Hoping for a girl so badly, that I know if it's a boy I'll be upset, and feel awful, but can't help it :/ xxxx


----------



## nickyb

Welcome rhio :flower:

Thanks everyone for the support 24 hours and counting will update when I can :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome Rhio.


----------



## rwhite

Hi Rhio :wave: I know the feeling! x Welcome


----------



## cckarting

Welcome rhio


----------



## pinkribbon

Welcome :hi:


----------



## pinkribbon

Having another down day today... Just want to cry :nope:

I should have had it confirmed that it's a boy, have no hope left for a girl :(


----------



## motherofboys

Huge hugs. I think anything I say at this point would be just repeating what you've heard so many times about preparing for a boy. I hope the good days start out weighing the bad days soon x


----------



## pinkribbon

I know deep down it's a boy... It's just that I don't want it to be and I feel guilty and awful about that :(


----------



## motherofboys

I know the feeling hun. by the time i got to my scan i knew he was a baby but hoped i was wrong and felt awful for wanting him to be someone he wasn't x


----------



## nickyb

I think these up down days will happen right up till birth pink I'm preparing for that too, I really hope ur wrong tho and yours turns out to be a girl
Me and OH have picked a boys name Brandon it's helped identify this baby as a boy Im so scared to phone I feel sick


----------



## pinkribbon

Wishing you the best of luck nicky :hugs:

I keep looking at my scan thinking I can see 3 bumps but then there's a white blob at the end.. I'm driving myself insane. Feel borderline depressed today.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pink go and get a scan to find out your making yourself I'll with it that's why I couldn't wait!! Plus you know there is now a chance of number 4 so if this baby is a boy you can sway a bit or do things to heighten your girl chances next time xx


----------



## nickyb

I don't know how u cope with suspecting but not knowing 100% it would drive me insane! And wot if u have a girl after all then all this torment would be for nothing :(


----------



## geordiemammy

Nicky good luck with results xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The thing is if you know either way you can deal with it and start preparing for a boy which will take your mind off it xx


----------



## nickyb

I agree with u Geordie otherwise it's just torture, at least if u know for sure u can come to terms and deal with it.

Pink I'm still sure that is not the nub on ur pic I zoomed in on my iPad and seriously its nothing like a nub! It looks like a chess piece zoom on it the shape isn't right it's not the nub, I'm not saying ur having a girl as no one knows but dont count ur self out either x


----------



## pinkribbon

My OH won't find out, I actually said to him at the 20 week scan you sure we can't find out and he said no. It's his first baby so I feel like it's nice to do things his way kinda thing but I am making myself sick over it. 

Nicky are you looking at my 13 week scan? Cause I don't know what else that white thing could be :( :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

nicky good luck! 
pink you need to stop looking. I know its hard. I searched for nub pics between my scan at 13 weeks and finding out. nearly drove myself insane looking for hope. youve got to find something else to focus on, names, a list of things you need, plan some other things that will take up your time and attention so you can't keep going back and looking.


----------



## nickyb

Yes it was ur 13 week it could be a million diff things when u enlarge it the shape isn't right 
Have u thought about finding out but not telling ur other half at the end of the day I appreciate he wants the surprise but I bet he isn't stewing away at this and feeling like u are ur going to drive ur self mad, I know how I've felt this last few weeks but my torment ends today I can't imagine a whole 9 months of it :(


----------



## pinkribbon

I don't know how I would feel about it... The guilt would end up killing me. I know if I was the man and he found out behind my back I'd be upset. Maybe I'll speak to him and see what he says about it.

I've been in such a mood all day that it's starting to wear on OH I think :(


----------



## Feronia

I agree that I don't see a nub there, so I wouldn't rule yourself out. Why not ask him whether you can find out and keep it a surprise from him? That way you're not finding out behind his back. My DH is going to find out but I'm not going to find out until birth. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm going to talk to him tonight about it, or maybe even tomorrow. My mood today had just been evident to everyone today, and while my OH has been super understanding and has never made me feel stupid, he doesn't see how getting myself upset over it is going to change anything... Which is of course true... But it's more black and white for him if you know what I mean.

If that white circle isn't a nub, what is it? Is it possible it's cord? Would that image white?


----------



## nickyb

The cord can image bright white I saw it on my scan so many things can look whiter I know I keep saying it but it's not the nub if u saw it enlarged really big you'd see what I mean I don't think your pic shows any nub at all.


----------



## nickyb

Like feronia said he dosent have to know and still keep the surprise but u have a right it find out if u want


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait for your update Nicky! So sorry you're feeling down today pink, I know I could never keep it from my dh what we were having we are so close he would be able to tell based on my attitude that is based on wether or not I could go without telling him lol! I have thought about just the two of us finding out and not telling anyone but I'd be afraid I'd slip


----------



## pinkribbon

If he found out I'd gone and found out he'd probably call off our engagement. I'd probably do the same to be honest. 

To me on my scan I see like 3 bumps in a line and then like a white circle on the top, but *everyone* at ingender says it's a really obvious boy shot and that's penis. I keep looking at it thinking maybe they're all wrong but I've heard they're all good guessers :(


----------



## motherofboys

nicky when will you know? not sure if we are in different time zones its heading towards 7pm here.


----------



## nickyb

Still don't know after finally getting the courage to call the lab still haven't faxed the results to the hospital grrrrrrr!!
I'm so pissed of they guaranteed I'd know today, now I have to wait again and phone again at 4pm tomorrow :(


----------



## cckarting

So sorry Nicky, maybe you could call right before they close? 4pm tomorrow seems really late if it was suppose to be done today! We must all be off on time it's 1pm here


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no! Sorry you have to wait even longer.


----------



## nickyb

So where is everyone I'm in devon uk?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm in Kent in the UK


----------



## Rhio92

Nottingham, UK x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi to all the new ladies in here :wave:. Hoe you all get your gender dream!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm in Newcastle, UK. 

I'm so sorry that you couldn't find out today nicky, that sucks after having to gear yourself up all day.


----------



## cckarting

I'm in the Midwest of the us


----------



## Feronia

pinkribbon, I just looked again at your 20 week scan pic and I don't see anything that resembles a developing penis. I see one leg and then the other leg slightly up in the backround, but no sign of genitalia. I don't even think you can see genitals from that angle! I think the skull looks a bit more girly as well, just my opinion and I'm not trying to give you false hope.

Here's a comparison pic. This is my 20 week scan, and we didn't tell ANYONE what we were having. Family members swore she would be a boy based on this pic since they thought they could see a penis, but she's 100% girl.
 



Attached Files:







20+3.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkribbon

Feronia, it's not my 20 week scan I think I can see something on it's my 13 week one. If you scroll back on this thread you should find it. 

I can see the bit they'd think was penis in that photo. This is why I'm not a sonographer :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Dont remember if i ranted here about my friend. she has a pp, her boyfriend has 5 boys. they were ttc, after she told me i shouldnt have more because i'd have boys (so i can't have 5 but he can have 6??) anyway she told me this morning that shes pregnant. after only 2/3 months ttc as well. they are obviously hoping for a girl with him having 5 boys already. and i bet she gets that girl too. she'll probably have had her baby before i'm even pregnant :(


----------



## pinkribbon

If you want to have more babies then that's your decision, don't know who she thinks she is to try and dictate to you the size of your family :dohh:

How long have you been trying for? You never know, she could have a boy, you could fall pregnant on your next cycle. Nothing's for sure :)


----------



## motherofboys

Not technically. We weren't preventing but I hadn't been having cycles. I got my first AF in May so only about as long as she had. But I still have the mind set from last time when it took 2.5 years, and now I'm having the same issue I did last time where my LP is so short that it doesn't leave long enough for an egg to implant. So I don't know when that will sort itself out. It took about 6 months last time and the use of vitamin B6. After that it took another 6/7 months to fall pregnant. This time I don't want to use B6 as it sways blue. So I can just see myself still here next year. And it all feels like it is taking much longer with the diet and even then I don't think I'm doing a good enough job of dieting.


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: I don't know much about supplements or anything like that, is there any way you could see your GP to discuss?


----------



## motherofboys

I don't think so, I mean I could see them but they would most likely recommend something like that which I wouldn't be able to say I couldn't take because I was swaying. They would think I was mental LOL


----------



## pinkribbon

Ah yeah fair point! :haha:


----------



## nickyb

Hi the hospital phoned they got the fax from Bristol baby is 100% healthy no issues and I'm soo chuffed  
And I'm very shocked to say its a GIRL :pink: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

In in total shock I kept saying are u sure and she said yessss it's a xx 

:happydance: I'm on cloud nine and never coming down


----------



## motherofboys

yay congratulations! I will edit the front page!


----------



## nickyb

Thanks mother and thank you for all the support u have given :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, nickyb!

Pinkribbon, I just checked and I don't see a nub on your 12-week scan at all. The genitals aren't even very distinguishable at 12 weeks that there's no way you'd be able to tell a penis from a labia since they both look like outward protrusions. The nub angle is really the best clue, but I really don't see it. I'm horrible at skull predictions, though, but are others guessing at all based on that?


----------



## pinkribbon

No nobody's guessed boy on skull, but I haven't asked for skull guesses on it. A couple of friends say it looks girly as it looks totally different from my other two, but it's a biologically different father so I think it's just a different face to the other two :shrug:

Nicky that's fantastic, I had a good feeling about you getting the result you wanted. You must be on cloud 9, enjoy shopping pink!


----------



## cckarting

congrats nicky! so happy for you. Mother have you read into soy and how that affects your cycle i think it is also suppose to lengthen your lf, and it also sways girl i think??


----------



## motherofboys

i've heard of it acting like a natural clomid and helping with O, and also about swaying pink, but not sure on LP. I will look into it though.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Wow Nickyb, congrats on a healthy girly :D


----------



## cckarting

sounds good mother, let me know what you find out!


----------



## nickyb

Thanks for the congrats everyone I hope all of u get yours too xx


----------



## motherofboys

i had a quick look myself but was getting mixed answers so i asked on gender dreaming


----------



## pinkribbon

Had a bit of a heart to heart with my OH last night about how I was feeling about all of the gender issues and he said he's really worried about going for a 4th if this is another boy (we would possibly go for a 4th even if it's a girl) because he's seeing how upset it's making me. 

I feel like I'm not lucky enough to get a daughter and i'm in denial that it's a boy. :nope:


----------



## motherofboys

We had agreed to 5 while I was still pregnant with number 3. So regardless of gender we'd have been going for number 5 at some point, possibly even a 6th. But when we found out number 4 was another boy DH changed his mind about a 5th. He was disappointed as well and felt like what was the point when he obviously can't make girls. He has got past that now, and wants a 5th, but he also is convinced that we can only have boys and I'm fighting a losing battle even thinking about swaying.


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm not sure I have faith in swaying. I've seen people do hardcore sways and still get the opposite of what they want. Think that's all it is, a sway.

All that being said and done I'd probably still sway so at least I know I've done something or feel like I'm trying as much as I can or whatever. 

I got all tearful last night, feels like everyone is going to have desired gender other than me although I know that's not strictly true lol


----------



## motherofboys

I think of swaying as trying to achieve more balanced odds. Like without it I have a 20% chance of a girl but with it I have a 40% chance of a girl. Still not great but better than before. The problem is that things like stressing about a perfect sway, can actually sway boy because it raises your testosterone levels. I'm trying to be as relaxed as possible and do a middle ground kind of sway but its hard not to obsess. When I was TTC last time I was so obsessed with TTC, charting, temping, opking, checking cp and cm etc that I probably didn't help myself. 
I just want to be able to say that I tried something different. I know that my whole life style was boy friendly with my others. I don't want to just completely write it off and then when I get another boy go "I wonder if I had done that" 
I'm sure if I could afford to just keep having babies I would eventually get a girl, but I might have to have 10 boys first LOL But I don't have that option so I think its worth a go, whether it works or not. It lets me feel like I'm doing something to try to make a difference.


----------



## pinkribbon

I can totally get that :thumbup:

This time according to shettles it would have swayed girl but I think both our diets were boy swaying, we both ate a ton of crap the month I conceived!

Think I'm slowly losing the plot! I was looking for a birthday card for a friends daughter and the new baby cards were right next to them. Couldn't have sworn I read 'congratulations, it's just a boy'

Had to do a double take and realise I didn't see just :rofl:


----------



## geordiemammy

Totally out the loop just read what I've missed 

I'm in Newcastle

Congrats nicky really pleased for you!! 

Pink you will love baby regardless trust me!! Did you OH say its defo off the cards still to find out after your talk?? 

Mother ingnore your friend so what if you have 5 boy even 10 boys that's up to you nowt to do with her!!!! The cheek of some people xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

The away thing I'm not sure about I think if I do have another ill do the test strip things and change the environment through foods to sway girl but that's it I think a sway can stress you which will sway towards boy I'm not convinced that any of it works after all its still a 50/50 chance if I fell pregnant again and lost it like the 4 before Harvey I don't think I would try again as I would know I clearly can't carry girls!!! 

On a better note I've just booked a holiday for me my mam and the 2 youngest sun cocktails and a pool heaven lol I'm really looking forward to the break the OH and older boys are going camping (not my thing) lol xx


----------



## pinkribbon

he still doesn't want to find out. I feel like I'm just depressive so much of the time, it's starting to really impact my family life. :cry:

Thing is, if I find out and confirm it as another boy, I don't know whether that will just make it worse. Honestly feel like such an evil person for just not wanting another boy. I would never admit this openly in real life.

Another day just feeling like I want to burst into tears and lie in bed all day.


----------



## motherofboys

I know that feeling Hun, and it really does get better.
I was thinking today, after a complete disaster of a day out yesterday with the car deciding to break while we were in Brighton and the sheer cost for a family our size (with out having to pay for the baby at all) whether I was being selfish to want another. If I had a girl already the decision would be easier, I still wanted a big family but I would be able to use a clearer head and make a choice based on sensibility rather than what my heart wants. It would be sad to say no more, but not quite as heart breaking as saying no girls ever. 
I thought about the future in the 2 different scenarios. The idea of saying "ya know what, 4 is plenty." It was freeing. I have spent almost 10 years of my life thinking about wanting a baby, or ttc, or being pregnant, or planning the next one. 
To not be thinking about my cycle, and when I'll get pregnant, no worrying about diet, or what I'd do with a 5th boy. I realised actually I could be happy. There are things I could do much sooner if I stopped having babies now, and although I would have moments when I saw the pretty dresses and girly stuff and thought "that would've been nice" there wouldn't be the constant "will I get GD again" fears. Sometimes not knowing if it will be is worse than knowing it won't be. 
But then I thought about having another, even another boy. Our day out yesterday was not a disaster because of the boys. We had a fab time while actually there. And walking along the pier, ds4 in the pram the other 3 around me. I was really proud of them and wanted everyone to know they were mine. And I thought I just don't think I can call it a day yet. Even if I have a boy. It's funny I can not imagine a girl now. I always could imagine her, when I was pregnant with ds4 I could even see her, I felt he was a girl, THAT girl in my head. Now I can just see myself with 5 boys, people asking about the baby and me saying 'him' and using the name we have picked out. Of course I still hope and I still try to think of what it's be like to hear the words it's a girl, and how I'd announce that news. But I know it's just a dream now and most of the time that's ok. Although I do still get upset now and then when others hear girl.


----------



## cckarting

That's great mother! So happy you're ok with boy 5 if it comes about. I would say I'm in the same boat. I've come to terms with this being our 4th boy and last baby. Not many people around here have all of one gender


----------



## motherofboys

I know of 2 others at the boys school who have 4 boys. Both are done now. Must be something in the water round here lol


----------



## motherofboys

So how is everyone getting on? My LP was ever so slightly longer, but AF did arrive. Still I'm going to take the positives, at least my LP is naturally lengthening.


----------



## Feronia

Are you doing anything to try to lengthen it? I actually conceived on my second postpartum cycle with a 7 day luteal phase. I was taking B6 complex and vitex, though, so that somehow lengthened it enough for me to get a BFP.


----------



## cckarting

Things are good here, dr appt on Monday, and next appt will be our u/s although I still don't think we're finding out, but I'll still be looking for clues haha!


----------



## motherofboys

No I'm not yet. I had this problem before and took B6, but that apparently can sway blue, I've had vitex recommended as that can sway pink, but that was only a few days ago it was recommended so haven't got any yet. I know really that something like that can't have a huge effect otherwise it would be as simple as saying take b6 for a boy and vitex for a girl and you're onto a winner. Man how great would that be?! I just want to play it safe ya know. Anyway I didn't get any vitex in time as I was told to take it days 1-14, so I think I'm going to see what happens next month. I know B6 can give you an extra few days from the first cycle so sounds like it, coupled with vitex, did a brilliant job extending yours enough to fall pregnant!


----------



## Feronia

Interesting, I didn't know that B6 could sway... or vitex for that matter! It's actually safe to take vitex throughout the first trimester as it can decrease your chance of miscarriage. (Some sites say not to because it hasn't been tested, but they're being overly cautious). Vitex works with your body to increase the hormones you need, but it doesn't actually create hormones. I had VERY low progesterone (7 ng/ml after getting my BFP), and so I continued vitex until 10 weeks and it helped my body create the progesterone I needed. It raised on its own!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks. I'm not sure exactly how those 2 things work, but apparently they can help.


----------



## Feronia

Heh, I have no idea how B6 complex extends the luteal phase, but vitex works by extending the ability of the corpus luteam to secrete progesterone. People with LP defects have a corpus luteum that fails earlier than it should (for one reason or another), and that's how vitex can help it last long enough for implantation to occur so that HCG can work its magic in increasing progesterone.


----------



## motherofboys

i know in my case last time it looked like a case of prolactin lowering progesterone from what i researched.


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, that was the problem with me, too. Prolactin competes with progesterone since they both bind to the same receptors. I was still nursing my daughter frequently and kept having patches of EWCM and then the increased prolactin would prevent me from ovulating for a while. Still, it's possible! Once you're pregnant, progesterone wins out... and then you most likely lose your milk supply. :(


----------



## motherofboys

I was still nursing ds3 while ttc too, i got my bfp a few days after we stopped. DS4 is now only nursing in the evening/night


----------



## DolceBella

Just wanted to give you all my update. I think we're destined to stay on team pink! 3 girls for us now! My girls are super excited about it. I'm a little bummed, as I think having a boy would've been lots of fun, but I won't lose any sleep over it. DH is taking it a little harder though. He's thrilled with our 2 girls and never had a gender preference until this pregnancy. I feel bad for the guy!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks for the update hun


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations on your little girl, I'm glad you're taking it well though and that you're in a good place with it :)


How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on you baby girl xx


----------



## rwhite

Congrats on your little girl Dolcebella xxx :hugs:

I'm doing well thanks, counting down the days until my dating scan (on the 28th). I've been so nervous that I'll have the scan and find that baby stopped growing or something...though from the 1st tri threads I've seen around, seems a common paranoid concern.


----------



## motherofboys

I do think its a common concern, but doesn't make it any less worrying. Good luck


----------



## pinkribbon

motherofboys said:


> I do think its a common concern, but doesn't make it any less worrying. Good luck

Agree, I hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Guess I should atleast say hi if im going to stop by :)


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls :hugs: How are you guys doing?

:wave: Hi Platinumvague :)


----------



## motherofboys

Hi platinumvague.

Yesterday was not a great day for me, just felt generally down about everything, especially the fact that I can't see it ever being me who gets a girl. I feel a bit better today, although still no more positive on the girl side of things.


----------



## Platinumvague

motherofboys said:


> Hi platinumvague.
> 
> Yesterday was not a great day for me, just felt generally down about everything, especially the fact that I can't see it ever being me who gets a girl. I feel a bit better today, although still no more positive on the girl side of things.

I don't feel like we will ever get a boy.I told my husbands side last nght that I don't appreciate the,"It better be a boy" comments.My friend recently had a stillborn daughter and it totally changed my perspective.I'm still hoping for a boy but I won't be the least bit sad if its not.I think this tragedy cured my possible gender disapointment.


----------



## motherofboys

How awful. Such a terrible thing to happen. I think we all would rather have a healthy baby of the gender we have than the heartbreak of losing a baby. 
I don't know why but I am very over emotional ATM AF left a couple of days ago so not PMT usually I feel really good right after AF, a new cycle, new hope. But with that in mind your friends story has really touched me.

My friend had a boy after 3 girls at the weekend. I've known her since our first children were babies and we've seen each other through having 'another boy/girl' now she has her dream gender and I should be so happy for her, and I am. But theres also that bit of "why her and not me?" I think I maybe also feel a bit like I've lost her, so many people I know, after they have got their dream gender, forget about what it was like when they were in that place of waiting and hoping. I've one friend with 2 boys who desperately wanted a girl. She got her while I was still TTC ds4 and then when I was pregnant and tried to talk to her she just didn't understand any more.


----------



## Feronia

I would be livid if anyone told me that my baby better be one particular sex! How awful! Not only would I expect that to make your other daughters feel very hurt, but who are they to assume that one sex is better than the other and what your preferences are anyway? Unless you specifically told them that you&#8217;d like a boy, what would be wrong with wanting three girls anyway? It&#8217;s absolutely none of their business! 

Even if you did tell them, I still think they should keep their mouths shut. I had a friend who really wanted a girl both times but ended up having two boys. I did nothing but congratulate her when she shared the news and only when she expressed disappointment did I say anything. I tried my best to affirm her feelings and let her grieve the loss of the daughter she wanted while not making it worse. It&#8217;s definitely tough territory to navigate, but I feel like keeping your mouth shut and following the other person&#8217;s lead is best.

I see what you mean about loss changing your perspective, too. I really, really wanted another girl when I was first pregnant (and so did DH) but after bleeding off and on for weeks early on and living with a subchorionic hematoma, I thought I had miscarried for sure 3 times. Getting through the first trimester made me really just want a healthy baby regardless of sex. I&#8217;d tell anyone off who told me I should have or want one sex over the other though! Ugh, so rude!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> How awful. Such a terrible thing to happen. I think we all would rather have a healthy baby of the gender we have than the heartbreak of losing a baby.
> I don't know why but I am very over emotional ATM AF left a couple of days ago so not PMT usually I feel really good right after AF, a new cycle, new hope. But with that in mind your friends story has really touched me.
> 
> My friend had a boy after 3 girls at the weekend. I've known her since our first children were babies and we've seen each other through having 'another boy/girl' now she has her dream gender and I should be so happy for her, and I am. But theres also that bit of "why her and not me?" I think I maybe also feel a bit like I've lost her, so many people I know, after they have got their dream gender, forget about what it was like when they were in that place of waiting and hoping. I've one friend with 2 boys who desperately wanted a girl. She got her while I was still TTC ds4 and then when I was pregnant and tried to talk to her she just didn't understand any more.

I lost a friend of mine when she found out her first baby was a girl and I was pregnant with ds3 and I only found out the reason 4 years later when I was pregnant with ds4 the reason which I think was a lame reason she said she thought I was jealous cause she got a girl!!!! I was like are you for real I would of just enjoyed buying her girly stuff at he birthday and that I wasn't in the slightest bit jealous I had just lost my dad and the sex of my baby or hers wasn't really on my mind x


----------



## motherofboys

It happens so often, more so on forums, but people get their desired gender then just move on. They don't come back and offer advice or well wishes and support. My friend with the 2boys then girl, she is one of those people who updates her status every 5 minutes about every bit of her day and every thought in her head. She always has status's like "I love her outfit today, its so nice being able to dress her up." and going on about her being her best friend and stuff. So I thought she was still very appreciative of the fact she had a girl. Apparently not. All I got was "as long as he is healthy" and later stuff about not bothering to sway, when I know from her status at the time that she changed things. She never said outright but lots of little things like how she was cutting this from her diet 'for health reasons'. 
I wouldn't ever completely cut off a friendship over the gender of our children, but I just feel like it would be one less person to talk to about it all.


----------



## dollych

Hi Girls.
Can I join the thread again?. Hope you're all ok xx
I've not been on for a while cause I had a miscarriage back in March, but I'm happy to say I'm pregnant again :) I got my BFP last week :)
We did sway again this time, but not as strict as last time.
I'm just hoping and praying it's a little girl this time as this is our last baby. We already have 2 boys who we love to bits, but we are desperate for a little pink one:)
I think we are going to have a gender scan at 16 weeks........ Only 12 weeks to go :( !!.Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Hey dollych, sorry to hear about your loss and congratulations on your new pregnancy. I have updated the first page. Good luck hun


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations on your pregnancy dolly xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

pregnant now i have 4 boys seriously hoping for a girl this time so i can be done!


----------



## motherofboys

I'll add you to the front Kaiecee


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you get your girl


----------



## cckarting

Who's the next to find out what they're having!?!


----------



## rwhite

I'll be finding out in Nov, but that's ages away so doubt it'll be me...would be so nice if we could find out in our early scans, in which case I'd be finding out this week :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

After posting on ingender I'm 99.9% sure mines another boy. Completely given up on it being a girl.


----------



## Rhio92

I'm finding out end of September/early October. Nervous!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think it's another boy too I feel like my girl is never going to come :(


----------



## motherofboys

Exciting for all those of you finding out soon.


----------



## Rhio92

This forum throws me off kilt, I cannot cope with the fact that it doesn't show signatures :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

I agree rhio! I wish I could see everyone's signature! So sorry pink hoping they are wrong for you! It looks like I'm next for ultrasounds though&#8230;&#8230;mines the 24th of sept. Still going back and forth on finding out or not


----------



## Feronia

Definitely not me, I won&#8217;t be finding out until February since we&#8217;re declining all future ultrasounds. My husband has no chance to spill the beans now! For some reason, I&#8217;m thinking boy though&#8230; I had a dream it was a boy, and even though I&#8217;ve been 100% wrong when it comes to guessing the sexes of my babies / friends&#8217; babies, I am still guessing boy. Only six months to go before we find out! :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

Hello!
We are ttc ATM, DH really doesn't mind but after 2 boys I'd love a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome, I'll add you to the front page this evening when I can get on the laptop. 
And I agree it's annoying at times not being able to see signatures in here. 
Feronia is there a reason you've decided to decline future scans? I only ask as it sounds like you were planning to have another scan and have since changed your mind?


----------



## Feronia

motherofboys said:


> Welcome, I'll add you to the front page this evening when I can get on the laptop.
> And I agree it's annoying at times not being able to see signatures in here.
> Feronia is there a reason you've decided to decline future scans? I only ask as it sounds like you were planning to have another scan and have since changed your mind?

I was going to do the 20-week scan and my DH wanted to find out the sex, but since then Ive decided that I want to limit exposure. Ive already had 3 early scans due to a subchorionic hematoma and bleeding, but since Im fine now (almost 15 weeks) and am low-risk for everything, dont have a family history of congenital heart defects or other abnormalities, that Im just going to skip it if I dont have any indicators to do otherwise. They refused to shorten the scan like I requested with my daughter and it was almost 40 minutes long. :/ Ill do it if my SIPS blood test comes back with a positive screen or if I have any abnormal symptoms that warrant monitoring,  but so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

Ah I see, I was just curious. Makes sense if there are no concerns that need checking and you've already had extra scans.


----------



## EmyDra

Read some of you have done b6? I'm on it at the moment, funnily enough the only 2 people I know who concieved on it both had girls.
Just hoping my period doesn't arrive in 5 days :-(
I've read over the thread and you guys seem like a great group offering a lot of support GD.
My DH has 2 daughters so I was convinced he'd have a 3rd girl with me and thought the baby looked like a girl, got girl vibes. But they checked and he was a boy and I really struggled with it as I thought it'd be our last. (DH took on my son, when we met he was 6 months old and I was single)


----------



## motherofboys

I did B6, its supposed to sway blue but it makes such a tiny difference over all that it probably isn't something to worry too much about. I want to avoid it just because I took it before so want to do things differently. 
Was your DH hopeful for a boy after having 2 girls? I know a friend of mine had a boy, her partner had a girl, so when she got pregnant she wanted a girl and he wanted a boy.


----------



## Feronia

Interesting, I had no idea B6 swayed boy. I wasn't TTC when I got pregnant this time, but I was on it and vitex and B6 to normalize my cycles since I just got my postpartum cycles back and was breastfeeding. I'm now curious to look up the things that sway in order to see my odds, though I was on vitex (and I think B6, don't really remember) when I conceived my daughter.


----------



## motherofboys

vitex is supposed to sway pink, and i think it was believed b6 did, but then they decided it actually swayed blue after more research. I don't understand all of it lol It's something to do with boys being conceived when times are good and they have a better chance at survival and when times are good you are more fertile, girls you actually want to slightly lower your fertility and make your body think times are harder. But it does well to remember with ANY kind of swaying or predictions that people get boy/girl twins, and they can't be at both extremes at the same time.


----------



## Feronia

Hmm, it sounds like I was inadvertently swaying for girl, but it's tough to know since I'm vegan and most of the swaying foods are animal derived. However, I'm generally low calorie, very low salt, was taking a calcium, magnesium, and vitamin C supplement, and my urine was very acidic (it was tested in early pregnancy -- it was the lowest it could be), so those things seem to help sway "girl." I was also taking low-dose aspirin, which apparently also sways girl? Though I was on B6 complex for a while for low progesterone (boy) and also had sex the day of ovulation (boy). Hmmmm...


----------



## motherofboys

It does sound that way, and probably the fact you wasn't trying to sway would also go in a girl favour. What a lot of girl swayers do is cut down/out meat too, especially red meat. But even the perfect sways fail so who knows. I checked back on the first page though and you are hoping for a second girl right?


----------



## Kaiecee

Its too complicated ive had friends who have dtd on ovulation and of course they get the giRL

i was on clomid this time and some say that sways for having a girl but i really dont think so since ive already had a boy on clomid


----------



## motherofboys

yeah i've got both boy and girl timings. And was talking to someone with 4 girls ttc a boy and our pre-sway diets are very similar. I just want to be able to say I tried something different so I don't always wonder.


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, I'd like a girl very much. I am the oldest and have a younger brother, and we did not get along at all growing up. The kids I know of the same sex got along much better, but of course I know this isn't a universal rule. I'm probably just letting my own experience of a younger brother affect my preferences for children, but overall I would prefer two of the same sex...


----------



## motherofboys

I have twin brother 13 months younger than me and we were so close, where as all my friend with sisters fought all the time and were always complaining "I'm not talking to her" so it doesn't have to be that way, but I know that our own experiences do impact on our desire. I did have a preference for boys because of my experiences, but now I've got the boys I wanted I feel a girl is missing from the equation. Funny how things can change.


----------



## Feronia

Hehe, yeah, rationally I know that it's more personality than sex. It is funny how things can change! I do hope you get your girl!

I was just reading this post that explains that timing BD and the Shettles method doesn't work at all: https://genderdreaming.com/forum/gender-swaying-general-discussion/7691-trouble-timing.html What do you guys think? I know it wasn't true with my DD since we had sex the day before O, so maybe diet affects more than timing. Or maybe nothing affects anything and we're bound to find associations when your odds are a coin flip each time! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

How come it doesn't show our pics? 

Made homemade pizza tonight it was amazing for my 1st time don't think I'll ever order pizza again !


----------



## Rhio92

I wish there was a way admin could temporarily ban me from gender prediction! Ugh. Not even had my 12 week scan yet, and I'm anxious about nubs and all that. Determined to relax and let it be, but oh my god. If I'd never discovered gender prediction theories, I could relax :(


----------



## Rhio92

Aaaaand it's 6am, been awake for hours with HG, called in sick to work, and now, Sod's law, I feel like I could eat something and go on with my day. 

But I'm wide awake, and nothing makes sense. Why do I want a girl so much? I had/have a terrible relationship with my own mum. I have the sweetest, most affectionate, friendliest little almost 4 year old boy ever, I'm so blessed. Surely I should be grateful whatever this baby is? I'd be very blessed to have another little boy like him, and I know it, but I can't stop wanting a daughter so so so badly :sad1:


----------



## Kaiecee

Rhio

I'm the same as u I check stats I try not to worry but I'm scared what my reaction will b if they say another boy (#5) and I to had a bad relationship with my mom it's been over 3 years that I cut her negativity out of my life


----------



## EmyDra

Feronia my cycles are also messed from breastfeeding. I concieved my second whilst bfing without any issues but this time DS2 feeds a lot more.
I think the belief they'll get on better is very rational. I personally grew up with me and my brother and we have a wonderful relationship Bs always did have - however those I know who have had a bad relationship sister-to-sister, tend to eventually come through it and be close as adults, whereas if a B/G are distant they often remain that way.

We DTD 3 days before ovulation then again the day before. So it's anyone's game here, I refuse to even look at swaying as I'm too afraid it would make my GD worse (assuming I have it this time).

DH really didn't mind at all what he had, nor does he this time. He has pretty much always been my sons Dad so felt he's had both genders anyway.
He was quite touched having a boy though as I genuinely don't think he thought he'd have a genetic son, they look so alike it's pretty cute 

Rhio - I think that's a totally normal reason. You want to experience that mother/daughter relationship because you haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## motherofboys

I've got all different timing for mine. I believe to a certain extent that outside environments and diet can make a slight difference. When you look at things in history like war or at how third world countries have higher girl birth rates while first world countries have higher (all be it a tiny percentage) boy birth rates. But I don't think its enough to make a huge difference to our chances. And if diet etc made a big difference you'd have got civilisations dying out because their lifestyle completely swayed girl or boy. 

I also had a rubbish relationship with my mum, hers with her own mum was not great, I don't know what makes me think I'm capable of having a healthy relationship with a daughter. And I too don't even really know why I want a girl so much.


----------



## Platinumvague

Sept 24th we will find out the sex of baby #3.We were going to stay team yellow but,we just need to be as prepared as we can.It works better that way for us.


----------



## geordiemammy

Omfg I totally want another one (one cousin has just had a girl the other is due one and my other cousin has just announced she is pregnant bet its another bloody girl) but its still a no go at this house OH is being a right misery and moaning about everything as per I think I better just resign myself to the fact that I'm just going to have 5 boys and just wait for my granddaughters to arrive I swear I'll be foaming if I don't get a granddaughter at least lmao 

Hope your all well and try not to worry to much about nubs etc people get it wrong


----------



## Kaiecee

Have zero energy need to find something to bring energy up


----------



## motherofboys

aww geordie :( I still haven't told DH about my friend being pregnant. He is rubbish at trying to make jokes out of things and making it worse. If I say she's pregnant he'll make a joke about "so you probably want one now" when he knows that it wouldn't be because she's pregnant that I'd want one and we are already NTNP/practically TTC. He seems to think we can have sex unprotected, but wont have a baby until we move. Like everything will fall into place and be perfect. He asked the other day how long till we move. Makes me furious as there is a PERFECT house. 4 bed, with an 'reception' room that it says can be used as another bedroom. It's listed as being suitable for 4-10 people. It's even slightly less rent than we pay here. It's a little further away, although he used to travel right near to there to work, so he'd only be doing the same distance the opposite way round, and its near ALL my friends. It would however mean changing the boys school. But he wont even consider it! He just says "shame its not nearer" I mean honestly its like 20 minutes away so not even that far to still visit family every week. Its right near where I lived when we first met and he used to come over there to see me and pick me up to go out. And he can't even moan its a rubbish area.


----------



## EmyDra

I've never moved to a house closer than 30 mines from my previous one. Silly man!


----------



## motherofboys

He was born in the house his parents live in, when he moved out it was to buy a house with his brother....5 doors away from their parents. When his brother got married he pretty much kicked DH out. So he went back to his parents while he found somewhere else, but then his Dad got ill and couldn't work any more so DH paid their mortgage for a couple of years. Which was when I met him, and we've moved to the next village, less than 10 minutes away. 
Sometimes I wish we could move right away. I moved from London into Kent at 14. We moved around a lot. Then lived where this house is. He is a real snob about the only other 2 areas that a 3 bed house has come up in. I thought this place would be perfect especially as it had another room which could possibly be used as a bedroom in the future. And quite selfishly I thought maybe instead of seeing my best friend once every 2-3 months because of getting around school times and the train and bus fares, I'd be able to just walk down and see her once a week or more! I really don't want to move the boys schools if possible but how often are places like that going to come up?


----------



## Kaiecee

Wish me luck tomorrow is my 1st appointment and I'm praying they can get a heartbeat to keepe from worring all the time


----------



## motherofboys

good luck. Hope you get to hear the HB x


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## rwhite

Had my scan today, was so nervous all day that there would be no heartbeat...but scan showed a happy healthy live baby! <3

Due 6th of April, so that makes me 8 weeks 3 days - right on dates which is cool! (sorry the pic is sideways :wacko: Not sure how to turn it)
 



Attached Files:







8w2d.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkribbon

Glad everything went well with your scan rwhite!


----------



## motherofboys

Aw hey baby, glad everything went well


----------



## rwhite

Thanks lovelies <3 Kaiecee, I hope this gives you some hope...I was honestly so sure I was going to be greeted with negative news...it's so easy to worry in first tri isn't it :(


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> aww geordie :( I still haven't told DH about my friend being pregnant. He is rubbish at trying to make jokes out of things and making it worse. If I say she's pregnant he'll make a joke about "so you probably want one now" when he knows that it wouldn't be because she's pregnant that I'd want one and we are already NTNP/practically TTC. He seems to think we can have sex unprotected, but wont have a baby until we move. Like everything will fall into place and be perfect. He asked the other day how long till we move. Makes me furious as there is a PERFECT house. 4 bed, with an 'reception' room that it says can be used as another bedroom. It's listed as being suitable for 4-10 people. It's even slightly less rent than we pay here. It's a little further away, although he used to travel right near to there to work, so he'd only be doing the same distance the opposite way round, and its near ALL my friends. It would however mean changing the boys school. But he wont even consider it! He just says "shame its not nearer" I mean honestly its like 20 minutes away so not even that far to still visit family every week. Its right near where I lived when we first met and he used to come over there to see me and pick me up to go out. And he can't even moan its a rubbish area.

Just say well I'm moving so are you coming or staying here he will come lol 

So what if its a bit further away surely its about the boys having a bit more space and that its not like its the other end of the world x


----------



## geordiemammy

Kaiecee said:


> Wish me luck tomorrow is my 1st appointment and I'm praying they can get a heartbeat to keepe from worring all the time

Good luck I know how your feeling was the same with ds5 after 4 m/c


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the ultrasound pic what a cute bean!

No hb but she not worried at all she scheduled me an ultrasound just waiting for hospital to call for the day on the paper they faxed she asked for one for less than a week 

Plus it's a new dr since I moved and she was so nice a new dr I never had a dr that was so friendly and answered all my questions without rushing me


----------



## motherofboys

I'm glad that she was nice. Can I ask how they tried to listen in? I know they won't even attempt to with the doppler on your stomach until 16 weeks here because it is so hit and miss and just causes unnecessary worry.


----------



## motherofboys

geordiemammy said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> aww geordie :( I still haven't told DH about my friend being pregnant. He is rubbish at trying to make jokes out of things and making it worse. If I say she's pregnant he'll make a joke about "so you probably want one now" when he knows that it wouldn't be because she's pregnant that I'd want one and we are already NTNP/practically TTC. He seems to think we can have sex unprotected, but wont have a baby until we move. Like everything will fall into place and be perfect. He asked the other day how long till we move. Makes me furious as there is a PERFECT house. 4 bed, with an 'reception' room that it says can be used as another bedroom. It's listed as being suitable for 4-10 people. It's even slightly less rent than we pay here. It's a little further away, although he used to travel right near to there to work, so he'd only be doing the same distance the opposite way round, and its near ALL my friends. It would however mean changing the boys school. But he wont even consider it! He just says "shame its not nearer" I mean honestly its like 20 minutes away so not even that far to still visit family every week. Its right near where I lived when we first met and he used to come over there to see me and pick me up to go out. And he can't even moan its a rubbish area.
> 
> Just say well I'm moving so are you coming or staying here he will come lol
> 
> So what if its a bit further away surely its about the boys having a bit more space and that its not like its the other end of the world xClick to expand...

I'm terrible for feeling guilty about anything an everything. It is murder to park round here, and when he moans about not being able to park I apologize, like I said to all the neighbours "hey we only have one car and 4 little kids, we don't need to get with in a mile of our house, why don't you all get 2-3 cars per house hold and compete to park them outside ours. Yeah I know you live 10 houses away but you know our end of the road is sooooo much better for parking" :dohh: I feel like I was so desperate to move last time I just picked the first house we looked at, so anything thats wrong with it is down to me not waiting. So if I went ahead and did the same again it would all be my fault when it took him longer to get over to his parents. Sometimes I wish I could move right away. I don't have that with any of my family, that need to be near each other and see each other regularly. But I can't take that away from him and the boys.


----------



## Kaiecee

motherofboys said:


> I'm glad that she was nice. Can I ask how they tried to listen in? I know they won't even attempt to with the doppler on your stomach until 16 weeks here because it is so hit and miss and just causes unnecessary worry.

Ya it was with a Doppler but she told me before she tried not to worry if we didn't hear one as it was early


----------



## Kaiecee

They actually called me 
It's September 3rd (Wednesday) so happy I finally have my scan booked 
Please pray there is a sticky bean in there


----------



## motherofboys

Yay! Good luck.


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck Kaicee! My scan is on September 3rd too, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for ur update hope I get a pic since dh will stay home with the boys :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hello everyone
I dealt with gender disappointment with my first who is a boy, but I really wanted a girl ....now I'm pregnant with my 2nd and my last child, praying I will having the daughter I always wanted this time.


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome QuintinsMommy hope you get your girl


----------



## Kaiecee

Rhio
Good luck on your scan tomorrow I'm starting to get neurvous hope everything turns out good with mine so I can announce it to friends and family :)


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for tomorrow ladies


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

motherofboys said:


> Welcome QuintinsMommy hope you get your girl

thanks going for early gender scan on friday


----------



## Kaiecee

Goody I to everyone and their scans :) 

My scan is tomorrow morning getting neurvous


----------



## Rhio92

Scan in 2 1/2 hours! So nervous! For once I'm glad my midwife booked me an early one (8.30am) :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Hi Rome :hi: I remember you from teen parenting days :haha: Good luck for friday, hope you get your girl xxx


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: Rome, good luck for Friday, I hope you hear girl x 

I was exactly the same with Lachlan - GD with him, and this time around very concerned that with this being our last too that it will be another boy and I'll never have a girl.


----------



## rwhite

So you must've just had your scan Rhio, hope it went well :D


----------



## motherofboys

I guess I was really lucky in the respect that the first time I hear boy I was thrilled, second time still really happy, but did think maybe next time. 3rd I experienced a moment of "oh, not this time then" but was fine and just thought hopefully next time. My 4th time hearing boy was the one that really hit me that I might actually never have a girl.


----------



## pinkribbon

Hope everyone's scans are going/went well!

Rome, I also remember you from teen parenting!


----------



## Rhio92

Just had my scan, and there was a happy, wriggling 12 week 4 day baby in there :D So much due date has come forward. Now, I'm determined not to look for 'gender prediction' signs :dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

yay wonderful news. Stay away from gender prediction signs, you'll drive yourself craaaaaazy LOL Easier said than done though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I remember everyone as well
hard to believe we are all our 2nd or 3rd babies now!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rwhite said:


> :hugs: Rome, good luck for Friday, I hope you hear girl x
> 
> I was exactly the same with Lachlan - GD with him, and this time around very concerned that with this being our last too that it will be another boy and I'll never have a girl.

glad someone understands , I asked my husband if its a boy if could just have one more and he looked at me like I was insane, :haha: but sadly we couldn't finically afford to have 3.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Hiya hope u don't mind me joining I'm actually really scared to type this I'm pregnant with my 3rd and last hubby was done at 2 he won't have any more. It's been a horrible pregnancy thought we'd lost baby a few time and I feel so guilty admitting this even to u people I don't know but I really really want this baby to be a girl I have two amazing little boys and I know I'd love baby whatever I'm even scared to tell family or hubby how I feel how much I want a girl I keep pretending I want another boy it will be easier when I find out it is a boy they won't feel sorry for me if they think I want a boy. 

I find out Friday and now I wish I hadn't booked a gender scan cos I know it's going to be a boy all my symptoms cravings are the same as my boys. I'm scared the disappointment will show on my face. 

I want this baby to be healthy over anything and just scared admitting this may jinx baby as stupid as it sounds 

Sorry for blabbering on


----------



## cckarting

Gl on all your scans this week!


----------



## motherofboys

Hey hun, I'm sorry you are feeling this way (I'm sorry we all feel this way) We have all been there and no one here will judge you. 
I wouldn't put too much thought into cravings. My last pregnancy could not have been more different to my first 3, and yet he was another boy. Where as my friend with a girl, boy, girl, said her 2nd girls pregnancy and craving were exactly like her boys. 
Good luck for your scan.


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck all and motherofboys its not your fault that you moved there so don't be sorry lol and your taking nothing away really the boys won't be far from family still xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks. I'm terrible for blaming myself for everything anyway. Even stuff I have no control over.


----------



## Eleanor ace

mammy2oaklen said:


> Hiya hope u don't mind me joining I'm actually really scared to type this I'm pregnant with my 3rd and last hubby was done at 2 he won't have any more. It's been a horrible pregnancy thought we'd lost baby a few time and I feel so guilty admitting this even to u people I don't know but I really really want this baby to be a girl I have two amazing little boys and I know I'd love baby whatever I'm even scared to tell family or hubby how I feel how much I want a girl I keep pretending I want another boy it will be easier when I find out it is a boy they won't feel sorry for me if they think I want a boy.
> 
> I find out Friday and now I wish I hadn't booked a gender scan cos I know it's going to be a boy all my symptoms cravings are the same as my boys. I'm scared the disappointment will show on my face.
> 
> I want this baby to be healthy over anything and just scared admitting this may jinx baby as stupid as it sounds
> 
> Sorry for blabbering on

I had the same cravings wit both of mine, 1 boy 1 girl x


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies 
Changes my profile pic to babies :) he /she is head down feet up 
Was so happy to see it moving around :) 
They changedy date again now edd is march 21st :) makes no difference I'll have a cesarian at 39 weeks


----------



## motherofboys

yay glad all went well


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mammy2oaklen said:


> Hiya hope u don't mind me joining I'm actually really scared to type this I'm pregnant with my 3rd and last hubby was done at 2 he won't have any more. It's been a horrible pregnancy thought we'd lost baby a few time and I feel so guilty admitting this even to u people I don't know but I really really want this baby to be a girl I have two amazing little boys and I know I'd love baby whatever I'm even scared to tell family or hubby how I feel how much I want a girl I keep pretending I want another boy it will be easier when I find out it is a boy they won't feel sorry for me if they think I want a boy.
> 
> I find out Friday and now I wish I hadn't booked a gender scan cos I know it's going to be a boy all my symptoms cravings are the same as my boys. I'm scared the disappointment will show on my face.
> 
> I want this baby to be healthy over anything and just scared admitting this may jinx baby as stupid as it sounds
> 
> Sorry for blabbering on

don't feel shameful for writing to us about it, we all know what you are going through.


----------



## Platinumvague

Last two nights I dreamt I was having a girl.I hope these dreams mean nothing lol.


----------



## motherofboys

I know everyone is different, but I always dream of having a girl (even when I prefered a boy with ds1 and when it didn't matter that much with DS2 and 3) I would always dream that I'd had a girl, or that I had the baby but no one would tell me the gender.


----------



## motherofboys

Struggling again. Had a reeeeeeally light and short AF, was stupidly hoping that maybe it was implantation. Or you hear about those women who had a light period only to discover they were pregnant. But I tested (a couple of times) and BFN. I know its not even been that long but I just feel like its not ever going to happen, and I can't keep doing this ttc thing to myself. I feel so done with it all, but I still want a baby, preferably a girl.


----------



## cckarting

So sorry mother, is it getting longer at all, do you think you're making any progress? Are you doin opk or temping?


----------



## EmyDra

Is it your LP? My last 4 cycles where it's been between 6-8 :-( sucks


----------



## motherofboys

Its slowly increasing. 
My first cycle, although I only went on signs, I think it was a 4 day lp, next cycle was 6 days, last cycle was 8 days, this cycle I very nearly got the 9 days. The spotting started in the afternoon of 9dpo, and then turned to light bleeding at around 10pm. So I got an extra half day. I had been doing opks, but I've only got a couple of them left, and now the kids are back to school and I have an alarm set again I may temp again. 
It needs to be a minimum of 9 days, so AF arriving at 10dpo, to allow enough time for a fertilised egg to reach the uterus, implant, and send enough hormone out to stop AF arriving. 
I keep meaning to try vitex, days CD1-14 or Ov, which ever comes soonest. But I really thought I'd get the whole extra day rather than extra half day this cycle so thought I'd be ok. I think I've just taken it so badly as I let myself hope. I've got these really bad ICs as well, were half the time you get a dye run which then dyes as a pink line where you would get a BFP, so that didn't help to keep me grounded. Nor did the fact I have no signs that AF should be here. I had a few signs at 4 dpo and panicked, and then by 6 dpo they were gone and when AF did arrive I had nothing. No cramping or spots or mood swings. 
And my baby has started taking a few steps between the furniture so I can really feel the time slipping away. TTC takes up so much energy, and time and just sucks the life out of things. I hate it.


----------



## DannaD

Hey, I thought I'd post here for the first time...
Basically, I feel really silly as I'm WTT #1 and still have a prefered gender... I've felt that way for as long as I can remember; when I was 13 my mom got pregnant and I went to her gender scan and cried and cried when I heard I was having a brother (a brother that I love now, btw). 

The thought of having a boy scares me so much that I'm afraid to TTC and "regret" it? Just typing it I feel horrible... I joke with my OH about it, and to whoever ask if I'd rather have a girl or a boy saying stuff like "if it's a boy, it's not comming out! Haha" so people don't suspect how serious and anxious I am about it.... :(


----------



## motherofboys

Hi and welcome. I know many people have a preference fright from their first child, especially if they only plan on having one or two. You can say whatever you feel here with out fear of being judged.


----------



## DannaD

Thank you, I am planning on having 1, maybe 2 if the first one is the girl I'm dreaming about. If the first one is a boy I'll probably be scared of the disappointement again. Or maybe I'll be one of those woman who completly change their mind once they have had their child? I kind of hope so.
Anyways, I'll start TTC in 2-3 months, this fear is not going anywhere :s


----------



## motherofboys

I completely understand how scary it is, wanting one gender and not knowing how you will react and cope if you get the opposite. But believe me when I say that whatever gender you get, although the longing for a girl may not go away if you have a boy, you will be completely besotted with your child. They are truly amazing little beings and each and every one of them (and us) a miracle in themselves when you look at how much it takes just to create one baby. Good luck, I hope that you do get your girl.


----------



## DannaD

Thank you (and thanks for "listening"), I hope you'll have your girl as well :)


----------



## EmyDra

My absolute ideal was 2 boys and a girl in that order. But I didn't want the risk of not getting the girl so I would've chosen to have the girl 1st or 2nd to make sure. Rather than now have everything rearing on my last pregnancy.

However I have found the more I've talked about it and admitted how I feel the gradually more OK I am about having a 3rd boy. With my first 2 I really denied I felt like this and it made having a second boy harder.


----------



## Kaiecee

I've wAited over 14 years for my girl so I really hope this is finally my girl


----------



## littlemisscie

I'd love to join!!
I have 2 boys and hoping for a little girl. This is our last go around too:(


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome, I'll up date the front page. 
Hows everyone doing?


----------



## cckarting

Welcome little, are you finding out?


----------



## littlemisscie

Probably. I found out with ds at 15 weeks. I would love to be surprised but I'm nervous if it was a boy and I didn't know ahead of time that I wouldn't cope well. I think if I know ahead of time and have time to prepare and get excited it'll be easier.

That sounds really bad:(


----------



## motherofboys

No it doesn't. Thats exactly why I found out last time. To have time to get used to the idea so when he arrived I didn't have to look to find out, I didn't have to taint that perfect moment of meeting my baby with any gender disappointment. I could plan and name him etc. Some people deal better with a surprise, others find it easier knowing in advance. I found that knowing the gender, it wasn't just 'a baby' a possible boy or girl. It was my son, my baby boy. The way you think about it can really make a difference to how you feel. But I'm not sure the desire ever completely goes away.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm actually so nervous about finding out this time but I still feel it's going to be another boy 

Last week of 1st trimester yay!


----------



## motherofboys

Bless you. I'm 100% convinced I'll have a 5th boy and not even pregnant yet!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's all I think of it freaks me out a little but I will b happy no matter what :)


----------



## motherofboys

When will you know?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Happy to announce I got my girl! I keep thinking at my next ultrasound they are going to say "oops it's actually a boy"


----------



## motherofboys

awww congrats


----------



## Kaiecee

Aww congrats I'm so jealous :) 
So happy for you 

I should find out by at least the middle of October


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations!!

I hope I get pregnsnt soon


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on the girl


----------



## geordiemammy

Went to my cousins baby shower on Sunday she is having a girl 3 cousins pregnant or just has babies and its all girls ffs I think you should be allowed to pick the sex after so many of one sex its about family balance as much as the want to do girly things and have that mother daughter relationship I'll probably never get that now but hey I love all 5 off boys to bits they are so funny xxx


----------



## littlemisscie

I had a positive opk yesterday, bd, then another positive this am and a much lighter line this pm. I'm scared to bd tonight cause I don't want a boy :(


----------



## motherofboys

Wouldn't it be fabulous if there was some guarantee? Like it was all down to chance the first few, but after 5 of the same gender you were 100% going to get the opposite. 
Or we were like certain reptiles (leopard geckos for example) if their eggs are incubated above a certain temp they get one gender, below that temp the turn into the other. You'd be there in the summer with the heating on full blast to keep your body temperature up to grow your girl, but I'd deal with 9 months of sweating my butt off if I knew I'd def get my girl.


----------



## DannaD

Is anyone giving any thoughts to the chinese gender chart? I know it's not based on anything really, but as I'm planning my TTC I still try to avoid boy months or I'll feel like "I should have listened to that dumb chart!" xD


----------



## motherofboys

It's been 50/50 for me so I'm not paying any attention to it. But I know what you mean about feeling you should have done something differently.


----------



## EmyDra

Does anyone feel really bad for their girly daydreams? I was imagining a daughter again and feel so guilty thinking I may have a third boy whilst dreaming about a little girl.


----------



## Feronia

I read about a study that disproved timing as any predictor for your baby's sex. Essentially, it said that Shettles was not identifying the sperm correctly. This link is also interesting: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Gender-Selection-Methods---Scientific-Evidence.html

I personally don't put any stock in timing (just a personal example, my daughter was conceived on ovulation day)! I think if anything, diet might sway things a bit, but not timing.


----------



## littlemisscie

Every gender thing for me said girl - the Chinese chart, the baking soda, all of it. But my gut said boy (even before I was pregnant) and I got a boy. My gut says girl on the next one but I don't want to believe it and get my hopes up. 

I'm having lots of cramping together, I know it's early but I'm gonna make myself crazy over the next 2 weeks! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

DS1 I think was O day, DS2 was +opk, DS3 was 4 days before O, remember thinking I didn't have much chance then being surprised I was pregnant and all my friends saying "oooh thats girl timing" DS4 was day before O. 
The diet thing (although it doesn't claim to be 100% and I wouldn't put more than, say 30% hope into it) does seem to make sense. When you look at birth rates and patterns over year, and in different countries etc Although its not going to be 100% because otherwise you'd have had civilisations dying out because they had all one gender due to environment. With diet and stuff its best of think that your odds of a girl (or boy) are really low, and that swaying its bringing those odds up and giving you a more 50/50 chance.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a lot of friends the dtd during o or right before and still have a girl


----------



## DannaD

Actually when it comes to timing with ovulation, I tend to believe more the theory explained in "the impatient women guide to getting pregnant" (loved that book) that says the opposite of Shettles. 
Basically O day babies are more often girls, but probably more because the baby boys are weeker, and O day baby making has a higher miscarriage rate (because the egg is already past its prime once fertilised)... so maybe about the same % of boys and girls are conceived on O day, but more boys don't make it.

@motherofboys: yeah the fact that there's many different charts kind of makes the whole thing pointless I guess haha... But what about the month of september/october/november bringing more boys? Do you believe that? It's stressing me out now for some reason


----------



## motherofboys

I think I've seen something about that on gender dreaming. It could be related to diet. Lots of people find that the diet hard to get that bikini body for summer, or even that they are not as hungry in the warmer months. So eat less, and exercise more. When the weather starts to turn people begin to eat more warming, comfort foods, maybe put on a couple of lbs. tend to stay home in the warm more rather than going out for long walks and stuff. 
It's one theory I suppose. 
But like everything it's not fool proof. And I always come back to the question "what about boy/girl twins?" If the predictions by charts and seasons where so accurate you wouldn't get one of each in the same pregnancy. 
Seeing as there's only 2 possible results it's not hard to get an accurate guess a fair amount of the time. 
When I was pregnant with ds3, ds1 who was 3, turned 4 the month before ds3 was due, guessed every single one of my friends pregnancies correctly. In fact he even told me on the way to visit one friend that she had a baby and when I arrived she announced she was pregnant. But he honestly guessed each and everyone of them, boy or girl, and was right. What did he guess for me? Girl! I was the only one he was wrong about for the whole 9 months. Obviously he isn't psychic and he has got loads wrong when his opinions been asked since, but if you just looked at that one period of time you'd think he was a genius. 

I believe that it's all worth a try so that at the end of it all you don't get left with the feeling of "if I had only done this. What if I had tried that?" But not to put too much faith in it.


----------



## Feronia

I totally agree with you, motherofboys. I personally don't think DTD timing does anything at all, but with things like diet (calories, acidity, etc.) I think at the most they raise your odds a little bit. Nothing is fool proof though, and there's some speculation that the man has a lot more to do with it than we think (e.g. certain professions of men have more sons or more daughters, and I also read that men with all brothers are more likely to have boys and men with all sisters are more likely to have girls). Again, I think these are just slight odds -- not any where near 100%

I actually did a large poll in a vegan parenting group I'm in since I read that vegan diets are more likely to result in a girl. (Due to them being lower in calories in general and containing more foods that tend to favour girls.) The results: vegan parents seemed 20% more likely to have a girl, but overall, that's not very high. There were still a few women who had only boys or had some of each, even though the larger trend seemed to favour girls. 

I really don't think you should feel bad about something you did/ didn't do when attempting to sway though! It could be that you raised your odds from 50% to 60%, but that's still a 40% chance of getting the sex you weren't aiming for.


----------



## littlemisscie

Does anyone have family members who are really wanting a certain gender? My father in law was disappointed when we found out my son was a boy.


----------



## DannaD

My mother in law only had boys so of course she'd love a grand daugther, I hope it will be the end of gender disspointement for her :s


----------



## rwhite

My parents only have grandsons (my son was grandson number four), so naturally they would love to have a granddaughter, but will be happy with another grandson too :)

Seems to be a bit of a trend in my family...my auntie (mum's sister) had I think it was seven grandsons in a row before her first granddaughter was born!


----------



## pinkribbon

Haven't posted in here in a little while, hope you are all doing okay!

I've accepted that this baby is a boy (I don't KNOW but I'm pretty sure, team yellow) and I've come to terms with it. I'm actually in a really good place for having another boy, and looking forward to potentially meeting our little boy. Think I've finally seen the light :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

My niece desperately wanted me to have girls. She has 3 brothers, and on her dads side 5 male cousins, only one girl cousin who she doesn't see much. I think my father in law secretly hoped we'd have a girl. He is one of 3 boys, his dad was one of 6 boys. His dad desperately wanted a daughter, and FIL provided the first granddaughter. So I think he feels like he maybe doesn't want dh to feel the way his dad did about it, maybe. 
Also my boys wanted a sister. Then right before I found out with ds4, after wanting a sister for years, decided they actually wanted a brother so that was lucky. But ds2 is back to asking "why didn't god give you any girls? When can we have a sister?" 

I've lost all drive to sway now. I'm trying not to even ttc I'm just going to let it happen. I honestly don't believe even with swaying that I'm ever getting a girl. And right now I'm ok with that. I can see ds5, I can imagine him and imagine telling people about him. I can imagine life with 5 boys and it's good. I've even got his name already picked out. 
I'm sure there will be times when I really feel the absence of a girl, but it's better if I just get used to the idea of it now rather than hoping and praying and driving myself crazy.


----------



## shayzee

Not been on here for some time,hope you're all ok . motherofboys, can you update the first page please, as I lost my baby at 7 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## littlemisscie

OH feels really bad that he can't "make a girl". When we found out that our son was a boy, he was like "well sorry I cant make girls" I feel bad for him. I would love a girl but can see myself with 3 boys as well. I think he wouldn't be so against having another LO if we were guaranteed a little girl


----------



## motherofboys

I'm so sorry shayzee I will update the front page. 

Dh is the same. He admitted before our gender scan with ds4 that he was scared incase they said boy. He seemed quite cheerful afterwards, but I think that was for my sake to try to make me feel better. He did apologise for "only making boys" and when I asked about another said "what's the point I only make boys". 
He has been convinced every time that we'd have a girl. I think maybe he wanted one more than I did to begin with, I wanted boys, and seeing him and then the boys wanting me to have a girl made me want a girl. 
I think he thought it was better to not gave another and experience the sadness again rather than have another boy. But I know he'll love another anyway and he now wants another baby so it will all be ok whatever the out come.


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Haven't posted in here in a little while, hope you are all doing okay!
> 
> I've accepted that this baby is a boy (I don't KNOW but I'm pretty sure, team yellow) and I've come to terms with it. I'm actually in a really good place for having another boy, and looking forward to potentially meeting our little boy. Think I've finally seen the light :haha:

Pink I'm so pleased your in a good place about it now xxx


----------



## Tasha

Shayzee I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Haven't posted in a while, but I'm still struggling. A well stocked baby girls section and a rubbish boys section is enough to upset me. 
I'm excited to meet my second son, but I am still struggling with never having a girl. This pregnancy has been even tougher than my first and has really made it hit home for me that if at 23 pregnancy is this hard, then as I get older obviously the harder it will be, I simply would not be able to do another pregnancy. 
I get upset at every girl announcement, and even announcements which mean they're getting one of each make me feel bitter. I especially get upset about ladies who're having one of each and are unhappy about it because they seem to have something against boys, and have no idea how lucky they are to get to experience both genders. I know logically that I'm no more entitled to a preference than they are, but it still hurts me. 
I know when I actually have him I will adore him, and I love him now, but I'm still upset I won't have a daughter.


----------



## motherofboys

Everything you have said is perfectly understandable, it is so hard to deal with the fact that you will not ever have something that you wanted so so badly. Its not about the child you do have, but the one you dont. 
And you are still very much in the thick of it. Your pregnancy hormones and pregnancy struggles will not be helping you at all. 
I'm not going to lie and say those feelings go away. But the do lessen and get easier to deal with. 
I obviously still want another, but there was a time for a while when I was pregnant with DS4, and just after his was born, when that was it. There wasn't going to be a #5. And even since then, with the chance in reach, theres been times when I've thought maybe the sensible thing to do would be to stop. And as much as I still desperately want that little girl, and I do sometimes get so upset about the fact I KNOW she isn't ever going to come into my life. There is a greater amount of time when I can see my life as a Mum of just boys. Whether that be the 4 I have now or if I am blessed with a 5th. And it doesn't seem so bad. I know that when the time comes to say no more, I will still feel my heart tug at the girl announcements, and I will still look longing at the girls section in the clothes store. But I will be happy. And I think eventually that does come to each Mum longing for a gender she doesn't have. She'll always be missing from my life, but I can still have a life without her.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sure I'll be following all u ladies who have found out ur having another boy I have a big feeling that I'm having another boy which will make #5 I guess I'll never get my girl!!!


----------



## rwhite

I'm so sorry for your loss shayzee :hugs:

:hugs: Katherine, I think if I find out this is another boy (and I'm very sure it will be), I will pretty much be able to write your post verbatim. It is comforting, though, to think back to when my little boy was little and how in love with him I was (and obviously still am!) - at least we know how much we adore the kids we do have, despite their gender, and will do any subsequent ones the same <3


----------



## shayzee

I've had to learn the hard way. As I started to bleed -which was several weeks before I actually lost my baby, I know I realised how much I wanted it regardless of it being a girl or boy.
Unfortunately only after the loss of this baby do I now know I will be happy with whatever god blesses me with, as even getting pregnant naturally for me was/is a blessing.
Thanks for the :hugs: ladies.:flower:


----------



## EmyDra

Katherine I can't help but feel when mothers of daughters that decide they don't want boys or are glad they didn't have boys that they judge my sons as 'second-rate' and that's what upsets me.
Like you say we are all allowed to have preferences so it's illogical.

What I really hate is 'I had 2 girls and that was my preference but if I'd have had 2 boys I'd be fine with that too'

Because you cannot know that position unless you are in it.


----------



## motherofboys

I wonder if a lot of the people who go on about how glad they are they didn't get a boy actually wanted a boy and are trying to convince everyone they are fine with the way things turned out. 
I know that I often tell people that I'm very happy with my boys and that had I had a girl in the middle is have been cool with that but now after so many boys I'd actually rather stick with what I know. 
I bet they can see right through me but I say it anyway.


----------



## Feronia

I understand how it would be really annoying to hear a mother of a daughter want another girl, but I thought I would give some perspective. Hopefully you don&#8217;t judge me too harshly&#8230; 

I have a daughter and I&#8217;m hoping for another girl this time. It has absolutely nothing to do with not liking boys or thinking that mothers of all boys are unlucky or in a worse situation. Not in the least! When we were having our first, we both didn&#8217;t care one way or another whether we had a boy or a girl. When I found it she was a girl and started to learn her personality, it&#8217;s a lot like mine &#8211; she&#8217;s stubborn and strong willed. I grew up with a little brother and we didn&#8217;t get along in the least. We fought constantly, and still don&#8217;t get along to this day, so my own desire for a second daughter stems only from some irrational fear that if she has a little brother like I did, they won&#8217;t get along. 

If I had a boy first, I think I&#8217;d be okay with another boy because I have the sense that kids of the same gender get along better and have more in common, but obviously I can&#8217;t put myself in that position so I can&#8217;t say for sure. My mom had an older brother who beat her up constantly, so my guess is that I&#8217;d be afraid of that dynamic. I fully understand it&#8217;s irrational and that individual personality is going to matter more than gender, but sometimes it&#8217;s difficult to get past that. My mom is also really judgmental and pushy, and I worry that if I have the same genders in the same order she did, she&#8217;ll impose her own situation on me and give me tons of unwanted advice. Personally, I&#8217;ve never wanted one of each, but other mothers of daughters might have different reasons than mine, so I&#8217;m only speaking for my own reasons.

Again, this has nothing to do with other people&#8217;s children or not liking boys. Your children certainly are not second rate! I get a bit jealous when I see two sisters or two brothers who are best friends because I want the same for my own children. I hope you understand!


----------



## cckarting

It really depends on family to family. I have two sisters and two brothers, and I don't get alon with one sister or one brother. For my other two I was closer to my brother growing up and my sister tormented me! Now we are older I talk to my sister at least once a week and my brother the same. My boys are either best friends or at eachothers throats. It's child to child and in no way has anything to do with gender!


----------



## motherofboys

See I don't have any issue with people wanting a second child of the same gender, but I do have a problem with the '4 boys?! poor you!" And the gender stereotypes that come with it all. The amount of time recently when talking about our kids someone (usually with 1 child or 1 of each gender) has said the phrase "but thats just boys isn't it" and writing off bad behaviour because of gender. I've even had someone with 2 of each gender tell me I'm mad to want another because I'd be even more out numbered and that it must be hectic and noisy in my house. Surely this is the case for anyone with 4 kids?
I think 2 children of the same gender is nice. And while I have 2 brothers and loved having brothers and was very into all the boy stuff growing up and got on incredibly well with my brothers. I also remember asking for a sister on several occasions. 
I like that my boys have brothers, for their sake. And my desire for a girl is possibly quite selfish, I want a girl for me. With no sister, little to no relationship with my mother I'd really like to experience some kind of unconditional female bond. Plus all the girly stuff I feel I'm missing out on buying and doing :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I also had someone tell me outright that people are more inclined to let their boys play out by themselves and give their boys more freedom as they get older, and the reason for this is that society holds girls in a higher position than boys. Subconsciously everyone thinks that boys only need to do one job then it doesn't matter what happens to them, but girls are needed to carry life within them and then raise that life until old enough to fend for itself. Girls are more important and of higher value. She tagged on the end (and these are her exact words) "not that I'm saying anyones boys are worthless or anything" erm after all that about boys not being worth as much as girls, yeah you pretty much did say that.


----------



## Feronia

cckarting, see, I truly know that logically, and it's what I tell myself when I think I might be having a boy (and I do think I'm having a boy). It's just hard to get past that as an emotional reaction since my own relationship with my brother shapes a lot of my preferences. Right now, thinking logically, I am happy to have a son. But earlier when I was feeling very emotional and started crying at work because the lights were too bright and I didn't want to keep bothering my colleague to turn them off, I would have wanted a second daughter. :eyeroll: 

motherofboys, that's totally, totally inappropriate for anyone to be saying those comments to you. Nobody knows your situation, and it sounds like people are imposing what isn't right for -them- on you, which is unfair. While I personally don't want more than 2 children, I know that having more kids is right for other moms. I know moms of 4 and 5 kids who are super happy! It all depends, so I'd never make a judgement on someone else's situation.

I would be so annoyed at anyone offering gender stereotypes as an excuse for their childrens' behaviour! We're raising our daughter to be gender neutral (or at least gender inclusive) so gender stereotypes really bother me. I mostly shop in the boy sections for her because I think the clothes are usually more neutral and cute and I can't stand pink! She has some dresses, which are great for potty training, but I'll put them on a son if I have one for that same reason, heh. I once had a mom of two boys say to me "my boys love playing outside, but of course it's because they're boys" and I was like -- "what?!" Children in general love playing outside!

Whoever told you that that girls are more important or a higher value sounds like she's off her rocker!


----------



## EmyDra

Oh Feronia I hope I didn't offend you, that's completely different to 'I never wanted a son'. You have very specific reasons that totally make sense and I'm not bothered at all by your desire to have a second daughter.

I had a little brother growing up and had a great bond so I guess deep down I knew I always wanted both genders, I wanted to experience of raising boys and girls and I think by having one of each they have a safe and happy place to learn positively about the opposite gender and to have access to toys that they perhaps wouldn't have chosen but enjoy playing with.
I want a girl for my boys as much as for me, so they can see her treated equally and respected. 'You do x like a girl' will never be said in our family (and wouldn't anyway).

But I am so lucky, I have two boys that do love each other very much and I have no doubt will continue having a good relationship. They busy themselves quietly pushing trains around tracks or cars down ramps and it melts my heart. I can't wait to see what they get up to when they're bigger.


----------



## EmyDra

I suppose I get a bit defensive because I love my boys. Knowing that brothers are the least likely sets of siblings to get adopted makes me so sad :-(

And I know what you mean about being fine about it sometimes and not others. There's days I really don't mind, that I totally accept there could be 3 little boys and that's fine. But others when I can't help but think about the imagined daughter I've thought about all my life :-(


----------



## Feronia

EmyDra, no offense taken at all! I was just hoping I wasn't offending any of you by my preferences and by being in this group. It's so true that one day I'll be fine with it and another day I won't. I guess that's normal.

I'm so happy to hear you had a great relationship with your younger brother! Hearing stuff like that makes me so hopeful. :) I do see what you mean about wanting your sons to see a daughter treated equally and respectfully. As a feminist, I think I'd want the same if I had sons now that I think about it. Though there are other ways for them to learn about being respectful towards women, you and your spouse's example, the words you choose, how you talk about other girls and women being really important.

My daughter loves trucks and trains, so I buy her those, and if I have a boy I'll get him a doll if he wants. My friend's boy has a ton of fun pushing around his doll in a little pink stroller and it's super cute!


----------



## motherofboys

I do get so defensive over all boys. We all know we'd never swap the children we do have for the ones we imagined. It would just be nice if the others had come along too.

The person who holds girls so highly has offended me a couple of times. She claims to just speak her mind but I think shes out for an argument. She has 1 daughter, and is very against larger families. She says that she'd have liked more but that its unfair on the children you have to keep adding more, apparently theres no way I can divide my time between them, that money is always an issue and if you can't give one child the best of everything you don't add another. 
Our house is very small, our budget is tight, but theres a lot of happiness and appreciation for what we do have. I'd never put myself in the position where we'd struggle and the boys would suffer for it, we just have less of the optional extras that other families might take for granted. 

The excuses due to gender annoy me. Boys are not naughty, dirty, violent little beings. With 4 of them I can see just how its personality over gender that rules. Yes they can be hyper and boisterous, yes they fight and wrestle and are loud. But they are can also be so sweet, caring, loving boys. Who play quietly, help each other, enjoy reading as much as they do football. We have had two mornings where its been like a mad house in the last 3 weeks. I don't think thats bad going for a house with 4 young kids.


----------



## motherofboys

My sons friend gets away with all sorts, his mum shrugs and says boys will be boys. she has 1 of each.


----------



## Platinumvague

I have been MIA.I don't have much to report.We decided to find out the sex so we can be prepared clothing wise.I have my scan on Wednesday at 1.I know its another precious girl.I lost all hope for a boy and so has my husband lol.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for your scan.


----------



## EmyDra

Feronia we are indeed a feminist family and I agree that the biggest example can come from seeing how each partner treats each other. 

Whilst my sons do have a doll they just have no interest in it really. They have never asked for anything remotely girly with the exception of DS1s princess toothbrush. I do nudge them towards more girly things to widen the spectrum a bit.
They are getting a kitchen for Christmas (which I don't consider girly but other people seem odd about it!). I think it's easier to get girls into 'boys' things, I wouldn't hesitate to put a daughter in their clothes for example but wouldn't get my son a dress/skirt unless he asked for one. Which he never has.

I do have a very clear memory from my childhood where my brother (seemingly envious) said to me '
it's ok for you, you don't have to work hard or decide what you'll so when you grow up as you'll just have kids and not have to work'

And I think I had that attitude myself too. So it wasn't his fault, just our sad sexist upbringing.


----------



## motherofboys

My boys are the same. While they don't see cooking as a girls thing, and DH does a lot of the cooking with DS2 who has wanted to grow up to be a chef for about 2 years now. They have plenty of cooking toys. BUT they do see pink as an indication that something is a girls toy. I mean it is everywhere you look, the girls clothes are pink, the toys that are advertised with just girls playing with them are pink, the packaging of almost all the toys in the 'girls' section is pink. Even when they make 'boys' toys for girls, they change the colour to PINK! So I can see why they say pink is for girls. And the trouble I had finding a tea set that wasn't pink! 
I do try to encourage them to widen their interests, but they know what they do and don't like and they like 'boy' things. Growing up I liked 'boy' things too. I much prefered my brothers toys. So I know these things are not just boy interests, but they are the things that interest MY boys. I hope that makes sense and I'm not rambling too much. I got so excited when we got Netflix and The Swan Princess was on there. But no one would watch with me. If they asked me for a girls toy then I'd get it for them. 
I too grew up in a very sexist household, with a stepfather who was very clear on his opinion that boys were better than girls. I often wished I was a boy. 
My brothers ex said when she was pregnant with my niece she felt a lot of pressure to have a boy. 
Our own personal journeys to this point really do affect the way we feel and our desires for a certain gender. 

A friend just announced her second pregnancy. She has a boy ds3s age. Her scan pictures all have incredibly clear nubs on. I'm not great at the nub theory but this is so obviously a girl. And thats wonderful for her. But does feel unfair. Trying not to dwell, I just want to be pregnant now.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you for all the support and being understanding. You're totally right when you say when you're currently pregnant it's hard to ever consider another pregnancy, especially when it's tough going. When I was expecting my first son I disliked pregnancy so much I thought he'd be my only baby, so I know I can change my mind.
I didn't mean any offence to those with different preferences to mine, as I said, I know I'm no more entitled to want what I want than anyone else. I still personally find it tough to hear. 
I get defensive over boys too, I know on one gender disappointment forum there was a lady who had two girls and was expecting her third baby, and she'd joined to say how worried she was in case it was a boy, she didn't like boys nor want one, and how she'd be gutted if she found out the baby was a boy. The baby turned out to be a girl, and she came on to update and say how blessed and ecstatic she was, and how sorry she felt for us with boys, one of her comments was something like 'I was upset thinking I might have one boy, if you have multiple boys I feel so sorry for you, I don't know how you cope'. I wasn't the only one upset at her comments, we were all made to feel having one boy was bad enough, but if we had more than one this was a complete tragedy as girls are so much better. 
I also agree with it being about your personal experiences too, my mom always said how hard the boys were compared to the girls (she had four of us, two of each gender), and how the girls were much better behaved. My dad is also a sexist pig, one day he asked me what I wanted to study at college, I told him forensic science and he laughed at me and said 'you have to be clever to do that you know'. I took great pleasure in going on to study it at college and taking him my report from my lecturers and basically every one said how I was the brightest student in the class, and my grades achieved and expected grades were all the top marks. As it turned out it wasn't for me, but it certainly wasn't because I wasn't smart enough, it was simply after studying it for over a year I decided that this wasn't the career I wanted to pursue. 
So after hearing how much better behaved girls were from my mom, and my dad treating both his daughters like we're complete bimbo's, it was half a case of wanting a girl to teach her she can be anything she wants to be and never thinking for a moment her gender should stop her, and half thinking girls were much easier.


----------



## motherofboys

Its funny as I'm often told "you got it right with all those boys, girls are such hard work!" But having 4 I do think personality plays the biggest part. I have had a few girl mums tell me that boys are slower than girls. I guess thats why my eldest 2 are miles ahead of their class mates. Its not something I generally choose to brag about as I feel people will think I'm over exaggerating, but DS1 in the middle of year 3 at school was at a level they would be happy for him to finish year 6 on. Hand on heart his teacher called him "my little genius" at parents evening. 
DS1 is the easiest child to deal with. He can join in with the others rough housing but his favourite activity is to sit and read. He has a bit of a mouth on him, back chatting, but thats as far as his bad behaviour ever goes, and ever has gone. 
I'm also told I'm lucky, no hormonal teenage girls in my future. Although I've found at around 5/6 boys go through a very over emotional stage lol

Thats awful that someone should say that. I can't believe that just because its not what they want they would right everyones boys off. There are plenty of women out there who long for boys.


----------



## EmyDra

Motherofboys your sons sound fantastic. I agree it's personality mixed with gender.

A friend of mine has a boy and girl and after having her son second said she wouldn't have a third in case she had another boy.
She had such a sweet, quiet and easy girl followed by a quirky, loud and active boy. Funnily enough they get on very well but she found her son difficult in comparison.

I've seen the same of parents of boys who go on to have the stereotypical 'diva' girl and just have no idea what to do with her. But that's not to say another child of the same gender would be anything like that.

I'm 1DPO today and fingers crossed to be pregnant this cycle. I just can't wait for another baby now, definitely ready. I always wanted another sibling and would've loved to have come from a big family.

Katherine I do think such a big part of it is correcting the past, self-healing.
My mum pressures me into a lot of things I wasn't ready for. Tried to get me wearing tampons as soon as I started my period, got me shaving my legs and armpits when I really didn't care if there was hair there. Was plucking my eyebrows at about 10! 
Despite this I'm highly maternal but very un-girly. I only wear makeup on special occasions and still hate tampons with a passion. Nothing wrong with any of those things, but it's my body and learning to love it as it is has taken me a long time.

What were your opposite-gendered children's names?
If mine were girls they'd have been Elsie and Lyra, both of which I've gone off now!


----------



## motherofboys

All of my boys would have been Beth. Now my youngest is called Seth I don't feel I can use it. Not that I'll ever get the chance anyway ha ha 
I see it a lot when they first child has been really easy going and then the second is more spirited. People blame the gender. 
School gates picking ds3 up today (he still finished 1:30 until next week) mum picking her girl up who's in his class, had a 2 year old boy hanging off her leg screaming. She said "it must be a boy thing as she never cried and had tantrums like this until she was 3/4" he was crying because he'd been asleep and when she lifted him out the car he woke up. Any child rudely awoken from a nap is going to be a grump. 

I tried to be relaxed this cycle and missed confirming Ov. So it could have happened any time between the 19th and the 22nd. Just a waiting game to see when af arrives, and if she doesn't arrive in 9 days from the last possible O day then I'll test.


----------



## Feronia

I&#8217;m sorry for those of you who grew up in sexist households. I can totally understand the desire to have a girl in order for her to experience things differently than you did and to know that she is equally capable and worthwhile. It&#8217;s sad when people go the opposite direction and say that girls are more worthwhile, and it sounds like many of you have heard inappropriate comments from people about your boys and family dynamics. It&#8217;s one thing to experience a gender disappointment or preference, but another altogether to dislike the opposite gender and feel pity for those that have children of that gender.

I truly think that personality is the biggest indicator of differences among children, and gender is only a difference in terms of socialization. We learned in our anatomy and physiology class that babies and children have the exact same hormonal structure until puberty when the differences arise, so I don&#8217;t think it makes any sense at all to call one sex &#8220;easier&#8221; or to ascribe differences in children based on their respective sexes. My daughter is very spirited, high maintenance, and into everything. She&#8217;s been anything but an easy and calm child! If she were a boy, people would say she&#8217;s difficult because she&#8217;s a boy. I was difficult, and my brother was the calm, easier child. In my DH&#8217;s family, he was super calm and obedient while his younger brother was difficult. No relation to sex in the least! I bet parents who have one of each think their children represent their sex as a whole, but parents who have multiple of the same sex who have totally different personalities know better.


----------



## motherofboys

Was asked twice tonight at my boys clubs if we were going to "go for a girl" and "do you think you'll ever have a girl?" One by a Dad of two boys who is very vocal about having had 'the snip' and another by a Mum of 2 boys who is done.


----------



## Platinumvague

Add another pink to my name.Maybe next time we will get a boy


----------



## motherofboys

I'll update for you. hope everything went well and you are ok.


----------



## Platinumvague

I would have loved a little boy but she looked so cute today on her ultrasound,I can't stay sad :)


----------



## motherofboys

I guess in the end not matter how much you want one gender you can't be sad over the beautiful little person you do get.


----------



## EmyDra

Every child that is your own is always awesome xxx


----------



## cckarting

Had our scan yesterday, they said they couldn't tell us what were having, but dh didn't want to know anyways, so still team yellow for us


----------



## Platinumvague

We have one more chance for a boy but it needs to wait a few years.I can say baking soda finger and diet change did not work for me.


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on your baby girl platinumvague <3 <3 I'm sorry you didn't hear boy, but glad to hear she's happy and healthy and that you're doing okay xx


----------



## Platinumvague

rwhite said:


> Congratulations on your baby girl platinumvague <3 <3 I'm sorry you didn't hear boy, but glad to hear she's happy and healthy and that you're doing okay xx

Thank you,i wanted to share because I think her nose is cute :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1411692085588.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cckarting

she is adorable!


----------



## motherofboys

perfect x


----------



## rwhite

Oh my gosh, yes very cute!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute congrats


----------



## Rhio92

I've got my gender scan on Friday! Not been active on here for a while, for a few weeks I genuinely believed I wanted both genders. Now it's so close, I'm scared that baby will be a boy, and how I'll feel if it is. It's crazy, I know I should just want baby to be healthy, and I do, it's just this desperation for a girl...

5 days to go...


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for Friday.


----------



## pinkribbon

Aww, she is lovely platinum!

Good luck for Friday Rhio!


----------



## motherofboys

how are you doing pinkribbon?


----------



## rwhite

Good luck for Friday Rhio <3 Thinking pink thoughts for you xx

Had my 13 week scan today :cloud9:

I got some nub pics, too, which look very flat and girly, trying not to get my hopes up...!
https://i.imgur.com/SPDuS0s.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

lovely scan pic. I can't wait to do all that again.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

post your nub pics!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the scans ladies :)

Rhio
Baby girl vibes for you hope all goes well Friday can't wait for updates :)


----------



## rwhite

Here are the nub pics...what do you girls reckon? :)
 



Attached Files:







img_3703.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 8









img_3705.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7









img_3706.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









img_3707.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









img_3710.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rwhite

Excuse the couple that are upside down, not sure why! Lol


----------



## motherofboys

it does look very long and flat and girly!!


----------



## rwhite

Thanks hun :) I posted it in the prediction forum and have had a couple of boy guesses. I dunno what they're seeing, but to me it totally looks flat. Obviously doesn't necessarily mean it will be a girl (still sure it won't be!) but still :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Possibly the fork on some images. I know theres disagreement over whether the fork means boy or girl. But baby moves around so much that one still image isn't a great tell, lots of images give a better guess but its never 100%
This is my ds4s its shorter, stacked, and not completely flat although points in line with the spine.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01924.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rhio92

Ooooo rwhite looks very girly! :) my 12 week scan doesn't have a nub -.-


----------



## motherofboys

Honestly hin I wouldn't say I thought it looked girly if I thought it looked 50/50 or more boy. There us ALWAYS the chance I am wrong, I'm not great at this. And I would hate to falsely raise your hopes but I do think it looks girly. Still prepare yourself for a boy just in case.


----------



## Kaiecee

How does the nub theory work? Is my profile pic too small to get a prediction?


----------



## Feronia

rwhite, it definitely looks like a girly nub to me. Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## motherofboys

I can't see your pic well enough kaiecee, I'm not sure if I see a nub in there. Baby needs to be on their back with their spine straight. If the nub is longer and flat and in line with the spine its a good sign towards girl. Shorter, not as flat or pointing slightly up is usually a sign of a boy. It can still move and rise up though. You only really get a good read at 12/13 weeks with 13 weeks being the most accurate. But it is only an indicator. Although mine had like 95% boy guesses so it CAN be pretty accurate in some cases.


----------



## Feronia

Here's DD's 12-week nub shot. I think it looks very similar to yours, rwhite, since they're both long, flat, and not pointing up. I don't have a nub shot for this baby and we skipped our 20-week scan, so I have absolutely no clues!
 



Attached Files:







168530_481110798581336_1052623145_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rwhite

Motherofboys - I would totally have thought girl for your scan pic! I guess it's not 100% and just for fun really...nice to dream though huh  Thanks girls xx

Lots more boy guesses and some girl on the gender prediction thread!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ha that's what I thought :(


----------



## rwhite

I couldn't see one either sorry Kaiecee :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I think its too small


----------



## motherofboys

I lined 2 bits of paper up and it seemed in line with the spine and it looked to me in first glance that the top part was his thigh and it was only the short straight line that was nub. But apparently it's so much more than just the angle of the dangle, length and shape count too. And it did turn out he was a boy. 
It's nice to dream for a short while though.


----------



## EmyDra

For my period again. TTC is no fun when you don't even get to test.


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs emy. My cycles are still slightly off with a short LP. I decided not to chart and just try to relax this month so I could come back to it all freshly. Well now I'm anywhere from 9 dpo and had a tiny amount of spotty last night which has now stopped, and no tests in the house. Driving me nuts not being able to test, but I'm really sure AF will arrive now as last cycle I had some spotting first. Can't help clinging to some hope though......


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope you ladies get ur af sorted I know how frustrating it can be


----------



## Rhio92

Scan today! Nervous! Hurry upppp, 11am :brat:


----------



## rwhite

Oooh good luck Rhio! It's 10.11pm here so no doubt you will have had your scan by the time I come back on...fingers and toes crossed that your girly is in there <3 <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to find out good luck sending girly vibes your way :)


----------



## dollych

Good luck!!. Hope you hear Pink!!
:) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for your scan


----------



## EmyDra

Hope it has all come well xx


----------



## Rhio92

Scan has gone well, and we are very pleased to announce...


TEAM PINK!

:pink: :pink: :pink:

Thank you all for all your support xxxx


----------



## cckarting

Congrats rhio!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on your pink bundle Rhio!


----------



## Feronia

Yay, congrats! :D


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg so happy for you I hope some of your pink rub a off on me keep your fingers crossed :)


----------



## rwhite

OMG yay congratulations Rhio! You must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dollych

BIG congrats that's great news!! xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on the good scans and all your dream genders 

OH said he was up for another last night then Harvey was up all night so back to no more ffs xx


----------



## motherofboys

Urgh men, they are so in the moment aren't they. Can't see that far into the future to know that the little ones would be that much older by the time any more came along. I bet it wasn't him up all night with Harv anyway was it?


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is like That too im pregnant now and on a good day he's talking about our next one but is they cry too much that day hea done lol men !!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So found the hb right away af 160!!! Ive never had a hb that high all my boys were 130-140 a lot of people are saying it's a girl but I'm not going to get my hopes up can't wait fort gender scan just waiting for the hospital to call with my appointment


----------



## motherofboys

I really hope it means something for you. Although my ds3 was 162, but that doesn't mean it isn't possible that this is your girl. I'm really rooting for you.


----------



## Kaiecee

I just hope it's a girl so our family will be complete and I can stop having babies lol


----------



## geordiemammy

No it wasn't him up all night lol Harvey's heartbeat was around 164 too!! Can't actually believe its been a year since I had him!! I've said if we have another it needs to be sooner rather than later I hate the big age gaps it's been so much harder xx


----------



## motherofboys

I can't believe it's been a year since we were here waiting and hoping they would arrive soon. Zacs birthday is tomorrow then next Monday will be Seth's 1st. 
I agree I preferred the smaller gaps. Although it's nice just having Seth at home now I didn't like the bigger gap as much. I wouldn't want to wait another 2 or 3 years before we had the next. Although I might not get much choice in the matter lol


----------



## rwhite

Happy birthday to Zac, mother of boys! :flower: How old is he today?

I had a gender dream the other night, my first one...dreamt we had an ultrasound and I found out it was another boy. Even in the dream, my voice was fake and forced about being "excited" :( I spent the whole day feeling pretty crappy. So much for trying to convince myself that it wouldn't be so bad...

Just under 5 weeks until we can find out. Can't come fast enough!!


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you, he is 7 now, and on Monday Seth will be 1. Seems mad. 

Hugs, I hope your dream proves to be the opposite and just because you've been thinking about it so much.


----------



## Kaiecee

Gender scan November 4th 2pm can't wait &#55357;&#56438;&#55356;&#57212;


----------



## motherofboys

good luck


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck for scan x

How's everyone doing xx


----------



## motherofboys

Having a very much at peace time with what will be will be, when it is meant to be. 
You?


----------



## rwhite

Ooh so soon Kaiecee, bet you can't wait! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It's soon but so far away at the same time :)


----------



## EmyDra

Feeling at peace and enjoying my boys so much atm.


----------



## EmyDra

Second line darker here so positive Opk should be tomorrow putting ovulation CD22 which is pleasantly 2 days earlier than the last 2 cycles


----------



## motherofboys

Yay for earlier Ov. Not much to report here


----------



## rwhite

Good luck for this cycle, Emy <3 And glad to hear you're in a good place!!

Not much to report here, either. Same sh*t, different day :winkwink:

Hope everyone's doing okay xoxo


----------



## cckarting

Gl emy!


----------



## motherofboys

Any more updates from anyone? I don't think I'll be pregnant this year now. And any diet and exercise has gone right out the window so not swaying any more. Pretty sure I'll be getting another boy when I do have a baby. I think I'll be ok though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been meaning to update, i got my bfp and due in June. Totally feels like another boy, can't see how it would be a girl. we bd day of +ok and following 2 days and my diet's similar to when i conceived the boys so i would be totally totally shocked! There are 2 boys names i like which i am trying to focus on and not think at all about girls names. Still feel so envious when i see friends with girls though.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## cckarting

Congrats! Hope you get your girl :) not much new to update from me due date is still the 12th and still don't know what we're having lol


----------



## skyraaa

Can I join here :) I hav 2 daughters 6 and 2 I'm preg with my last baby and really really really want a lil boy I think the thought of never having a lil boy makes me sad of course I won't love a lil girl any less, but 3 girls lol il b needing a stiff drink most nights I think lol , anyway I hav my gender scan 2 weeks on sat so we will see fingers crossed


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on your bfp
I always think I'm having a boy and thinking anything girl will jinx it almost seems like a dream if I got a girl


----------



## rwhite

30mummyof1 - Congrats on your BFP :dance:

skyraaa - Good luck for your gender scan, hope you hear blue! <3 Mine's coming up in a few weeks and I can hardly wait!!

Kaiecee - I'm the exact same here! Yay not long til your scan now...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks all, goodluck to all waiting your gender scans. I really hope you hear your desired genders.
I'm thinking of staying team yellow but dh wants to find out..not sure who will win that battle yet!


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome skyraaa, I will add you to the front page.

30mummyof1 I updated so your on the pregnancy list now :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Did my 2h diabetes test it was so boring hope it come back negitive


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u :) and congrats to all that hav bfps :) il keep u updated when I hav my scan x


----------



## Abblebubba

Abblebubba
:blue: (DS age 5) Hoping for a :pink: (Hubby's first, my second)


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome, will add you to the front, are you pregnant or still trying?


----------



## Kaiecee

So results came in and my dr called to confirm I do have gestational diabetes :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that Kaiecee :(


----------



## EmyDra

Sucks. I got diagnosed with GD for my first x


----------



## motherofboys

aw i'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Kaiecee

Just means more appt at a gd clinic on top of the appt I have with my dr and insulin injections and baby will be poked a lot more in 1st 24h


----------



## Kaiecee

So got my gender scan done today 

And ITS A GIRL still can't believe it


----------



## rwhite

OMG yay!!! Congratulations hun <3 You must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still pinching myself the dr showed me 3 times that it was a girl and he's 100%


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats amazing kaicee, congrats :)

Did you feel any different this time round, or have a girly nub on 12wk scan?


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, I will update the first page


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congratulations :)


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## Kaiecee

So this pregnancy is a little different I'm always sick during pregnancy day and night but this time I'm mostly sick only at night or late afternoon
I'm lactose during pregnancy and this time I can sometimes drink it ally boys had hb of 140 this time it was 160 

I wasn't able to see the nub with the ultrasound


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks,
I've got a few differences this time round but then again there were differences between the boys so i don't know.:shrug:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats!


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx for u :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on your baby girl xx


----------



## skyraaa

Sorry ment to to update on here , in having another girl x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations skyraa on your little girl. how are you feeling?


----------



## Kaiecee

We decided on a name for now Mackenzie rose stewart


----------



## rwhite

I hope you're doing okay skyraaa :hugs:

Kaiecee- pretty name! :)


----------



## motherofboys

How is everyone else doing? Any more scans coming up?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have my 12 wk scan 3 weeks today. Not sure if i want to see a nub, no nub gives me hope but then maybe it would be better to know earlier whether there is any chance for a girl. 
I explained to my dh last night my reasons for staying team yellow and he understood so i think the ball will be in my court.


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean, you don't want to lose hope so early, but also don't want to build those hopes up to be crushed later.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep, exactly motherofboys


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ordered some opks last week. Should arrive in the next few days. Still not sure what I am doing.. One minute i am ordering opks and the next minute I am hesitating. I want a little girl and I know if i had one i wouldn't want another baby. So it feels wrong to only want to get pregnant to have a girl. I know i will be upset with a boy but for how long ? I was upset the last time and I hate admitting it but i cried when i found out... My husband is eager to start trying to the next one he would like a girl but his thinking is "if you don't try you don't get" ughhhh.

Not sure If it would be better to sit in WTT for a while longer or if dwelling on things for longer will make it harder


----------



## motherofboys

I'm right there with you Rhi_Rhi. We've been TTC but I'm starting to have my doubts now. Everything is so hectic atm and we really do need to move. If I have another I want the gap to be smaller, preferably with in 2 years, which means falling pregnant in the next couple of months as DS4 turned 1 last month. And I don't want DH to be 50 when the baby is born, he will be 46 next month. I was just going to move while TTC/pregnant but moving is looking so unlikely. 
I think I'm just having a stressful time right now and that I should take a short break, but I know that at this point in time, although I originally wanted 5/6 kids no matter the gender I would stop now if I already had a girl. And DH would be happy with that. He wants a daughter but I think he believes its possible even less than I do. And he would be happy with his boys. 
I keep thinking about all the positives to stopping now, and things do look good. Then I'll be shopping for Christmas outfits for the boys and come across the most gorgeous little dress and want to cry because I don't get to buy that, and probably never will.


----------



## motherofboys

I also miss being pregnant, and I do have this image of my 5th boy in my head and I want him. I just don't know that I'd cope or that all the things I want, fit together.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

motherofboys said:


> I'm right there with you Rhi_Rhi. We've been TTC but I'm starting to have my doubts now. Everything is so hectic atm and we really do need to move. If I have another I want the gap to be smaller, preferably with in 2 years, which means falling pregnant in the next couple of months as DS4 turned 1 last month. And I don't want DH to be 50 when the baby is born, he will be 46 next month. I was just going to move while TTC/pregnant but moving is looking so unlikely.
> I think I'm just having a stressful time right now and that I should take a short break, but I know that at this point in time, although I originally wanted 5/6 kids no matter the gender I would stop now if I already had a girl. And DH would be happy with that. He wants a daughter but I think he believes its possible even less than I do. And he would be happy with his boys.
> I keep thinking about all the positives to stopping now, and things do look good. Then I'll be shopping for Christmas outfits for the boys and come across the most gorgeous little dress and want to cry because I don't get to buy that, and probably never will.

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Totally get it ladies, its hard. Before you have kids you just assume you are going to have a mix of sexes and then suddenly you realise it may never happen. I don't know whether we'll go for no'4 if no'3 is another boy...


----------



## motherofboys

Thats it, especially knowing I wanted 5/6 at least. I hoped we'd get a couple of boys first, so 2 was great, even 3 was good. It wasn't until 4 that I really thought I might not get both. I don't know why I get so upset by it because I was happy to have boys, even all boys, but assumed there would be a girl in there. I would have loved to have had 2/3 boys then 1/2 girls then finish with another boy. 
I completely gave up on swaying, but I don't know whether I should wait until we move and then IF we move in time to have another baby, then give swaying a go just to say I tried.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i gave up on idea of swaying too, really thought i would try it after ds2 but its just too hard for me to keep up.

In an ideal world i would have 5 and like you, 2 boys to start then 2 girls and a final boy, because boys are great but to also have that daughter experience and maybe being greedy wanting 2 but then they'd have a sister( i never had a sister and would have loved to) and then a final mummy's boy..:cloud9:
I don't know, we'll see what number 3 is and go from there...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had sisters and my dh had all sisters... So this is very different haha. 
All of the grand kids are boys, as my husbands older sister has 2 boys and so do we. 
So the jokes have been made "no more boys please" I know it's banter but it still makes me feel like crap. Last time my sister actually said ohhhh no another boy. 
Again It was suppose to be lighthearted but you read more into it when you feel sensitive don't you ?! 

We tried a light sway last time. Obviously it didn't work, i'm not entirely convinced I believe it now. I am very "girl sway" anyways and yet two boys! 

My opks arrived today... and i couldn't resist. Pretty sure i'm ovulating right now or in the immediate future. The test line was quite dark. Wasn't really expecting that haha. Have only had one AF since having my Lo 9 months ago. hmmmm


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats the thing isn't it, its not just the pressure you put on yourself for the other gender its from other people especially family..

My mil only had the one boy and she said she would have loved a girl, obviously not that much as didn't try again! so i'm sure with 2 grandsons she'd really love a grand daughter.
Hey ho, as we know not much you can do is there!

ooo thats exciting rhi rhi, so to bd or not to bd??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

EEee!! I don't know ! haah It might still be negative it's not super dark but I think it's as dark as the tester line. 

Hard to know without a comparison isn't it. Was surprised to see any line though really !

decisions decisions!


----------



## motherofboys

Every time I think I've made my decision I get overwhelmingly broody again. 
I started swaying then gave bits up. I defo can not sway over Christmas time, so I was going to take a break through December anyway. And sway but not ttc through January. I don't hold much belief in it, but I just don't want to wonder what if, when I hear boy again. I just don't, what I want and what I think it logical are two different things.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm seriously having big time anxiety that it will come out a boy even though the dr told be it's definitely a girl hope this feeling goes away


----------



## rwhite

30mummyof1 - Exciting that your scan is coming up. I opted to have mine at 13 weeks to get a better accuracy on the nub. I thought it looked flat and girly, but had a mixture of guesses in the gender prediction thread I made - who knows :shrug: 

Rhi_Rhi1 - Good luck for TTC! Hope it doesn't take long for you :) Our family is the same, lots of grandsons so far for my parents (well, four, but still - no granddaughters!) and I know everybody would be thrilled with a girl. At the same time though, I know they'll be thrilled with another grandson, too, but I do feel some extra pressure on that front to produce a granddaughter.

Kaiecee - Don't worry, the tech did say 100%, I would be confident that it's your little girl in there! Though I can totally understand feeling like that - if this is a girl I probably won't believe it til she's here!

So girls...*MY SCAN IS TOMORROW!!!* And I am freaking out :wacko:

I posted on Facebook to ask people what their final bets are and most people are guessing boy. It's silly I know, but I just want to crawl in to a cave and sulk until my scan :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats true. ds1 and ds2 had very obviously boy nubs at what i thought was 12 wks but was put forward 5 days with ds1 and ds2 7 days so like you say 13wks being pretty accurate.
This baby should be bang on dates as i had an early scan but you never know might have jumped forward. The scan is 12+1.

Goodluck with your scan, i'm feeling pink for you. :thumbup:


----------



## rwhite

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes thats true. ds1 and ds2 had very obviously boy nubs at what i thought was 12 wks but was put forward 5 days with ds1 and ds2 7 days so like you say 13wks being pretty accurate.
> This baby should be bang on dates as i had an early scan but you never know might have jumped forward. The scan is 12+1.
> 
> Goodluck with your scan, i'm feeling pink for you. :thumbup:

That's interesting to know! My first scan with my son was at 11+3 as didn't know my dates and was meant to be 12 plus something. And because he was prior to 12 weeks, the nub was flat, but obviously he's all boy :haha:

It's probably a blessing and a curse to get a nub shot - for one, you get your hopes up or hopes dashed either way, but it may not even be correct. I will say though that my friend's baby had a very boyish nub and she just found out boy!

And thanks so much :cloud9: I will be chuffed if I hear pink! I know I will get used to the idea of another boy, but I will be coming home and having a wee cry if it is.

Will keep you lovely girls posted! It will be at 3.50pm NZ time, so will update an hour or so after that hopefully. Eeeeek! Soooooo nervous!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx for you can't wait to know what ur having


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck, rwhite! :) 


(Hope it's okay to still hang around/lurk here, I like to see how everyone is doing)


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck rwhite

and Rhio of course its ok


----------



## motherofboys

My Mum has 4 grandsons (mine) and 1 granddaughter who none of them see. MIL and FIL have 6 grandsons and 2 granddaughters.
DH is very boy heavy, my family was the opposite, with lots of girls. As far back as I'm aware in the direct maternal line it went girl, boy, then several girls. My Mum had me then 2 boys, then I broke the tradition by having a boy first. (and 2nd, and 3rd, and 4th LMAO)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck rwhite :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nubs are no guarantee but i think there are very boy and girl looking nubs and then the inbetweeners which could go either way.

I don't have much to go on in my family as dh is an only child, my mum and dad only had 2 (1 of each) and other aunties and uncles have either had 1 or none! Going to break recent traditions in my family by having 3! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

DH uncle (the one with 3 boys) jokes that DH got the family gene. 
I am feeling less alone these days. I noticed that out of all the kids at judo and karate, only 2 of them that do karate have little sisters. The others are all from sets of 2 or 3 boys. 
Although the other day at the school gates someone asked about what clubs they did at the school and whether they did gymnastics and one of the other Mums who I know turned to me and said "I think they do it after school in the hall don't they? Oh no, you wouldn't know, would you" I don't think she meant it in a nasty way but it still hurt. And for what its worth you get male gymnasts.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How rude..yep both my boys do gymnastics! silly woman :grr:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

With my last I posted on the gender guess section (sorry i forget the name) and almost everyone voted girl.... hahah nvm eh I wont be doing that again lol. 

Silly nub haha. 

Got some more time to think about TTC for now, Had a positive opk yesterday (as i said) but Lo was up being sick all night. sooo err yeahhh nvm lol. 

Todays test was negative anyway so chances are it was too late anyhow. Pretty sure because I have no idea of my cycle I am going to have to POAS every day for the next month haha. :/ what a chore! lol. 

In relation to the gymnastics I often feel put off by the sheer outnumbering. 
I.e If i look at sending my oldest to a club that is stereotypically "for girls" and there is no boys there I don't send him. Although it's madness as I went to school with an olympic gymnast who was in fact a boy !!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I haven't found the boys to be out numbered luckily, in Harry's class so a pre-school group its about equal and Thomas has moved into a boys only class and they are taught by a male. Not sure all gymnastics schools have this option though.

Getting nervous about the 12wk scan now..


----------



## motherofboys

My boys do judo, karate and football, typically thought of as boy sports (I've actually heard a Mum tell her daughter than no she couldn't do karate, they would find her a girls sport, like dancing)They actually have the same 2 instructors for judo and karate, one man and one woman. And there are a couple of girls at judo and were 2 girls in ds1s first football team. And let me tell you, at competitions, the girls have so much more 'fight' than the boys at judo! 

I am so overly paranoid though, ds3 enjoys dancing and I'd love to take him to a dance class. I used to dance and we had 2 boys in our dance class. But I always feel people will be like "she made that one do dancing because she didn't have a girl to take". I'm the same with DS2s hair. He like to have it on the longer side for a boy. But I worry that if it gets 'too long' people will think I've let it be like that just so I have some hair to brush.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I tried Thomas with football but he just didn't get that you needed to kick it, just wanted to pick it up and throw it! It was a couple of years ago mind. Tried martial arts as well but he just didn't have the ability to listen and follow instructions. He'd probably get on better with them now, especially since starting school but i'll wait and see if he asks in the future then we can try it again! :haha:

T


----------



## rwhite

Back from my scan...and it's a...surprise :( lol.

I'm gutted. Baby's legs were SO tightly closed. The tech was really helpful and I could tell she really wanted to know what it was, too, but nada.

She said if she had to guess she would say girl due to not seeing boy parts, but obviously that's not so reliable so we will have to wait and see now in April...roll onnn April, I am the world's most impatient person :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Oh no but how come u can't go back for another?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, how frustrating :( I would have to go for a private one after being teased like that!


----------



## rwhite

We only get up to the anatomy scan, unless the midwife is so kind as to write a referral for a *cough* growth scan in the third tri lol. But if I have to wait that long, I'm almost thinking it may be best to just wait it out completely (crazy I know!).

I don't think anywhere near me does private ones :( I wanted to book in for a 16 week gender scan and was told no by the two places I know of nearby that do scans.


----------



## rwhite

I did take a couple of stills off the DVD I got that looked a bit girly, what do you ladies think? I'm wondering if the tech saw this too, but couldn't confirm or deny because she wanted a clearer view/better angles?

I'm not holding my breath though, just in case.
 



Attached Files:







maybegirl2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 23









maybegirl3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## rwhite

Oh and a bonus shot of the little bugger's legs :haha:!!
 



Attached Files:







legscrossed.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats a shame, i'm not sure as legs are closed but nothing obvious to say boy thats for sure!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

sorry no help from me. I have had two kids and I still can't tell the head from the butt hahah. generally speaking. lol. I was going to suggest a private one but if none near you thats bad luck :( 

sorry you didn't get to find out. 
I had a private one last time and it was a good job because when I went for my nhs one a few weeks later he had his legs shut! they don't like to cooperate do they.


----------



## cckarting

It looks girly to me, post on in gender they are great there!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no! How frustrating. Sounds like a diva right there lmao 
Seriously though, it must be hard not to hope.


----------



## Kaiecee

It has to be girl they give us trouble already not only do I have gd but now I have to monitor my bp twice a week because of high bp


----------



## QuintinsMommy

looks a bit girly to me.


----------



## Rhio92

Kaiecee said:


> It has to be girl they give us trouble already not only do I have gd but now I have to monitor my bp twice a week because of high bp

Yes, girls are trouble :haha: my son gave me an easy pregnancy, this time I have had hyperemesis gravidarum, sciatica, back pain, shortness of breath and anxiety :haha:


----------



## geordiemammy

Rwhite it looks pretty girly to me my ds2 crossed his legs so I couldn't find out I had extra scans too but he kept them shut every time I was convinced he was a girl cause at my last scan he had his legs crossed but they were up to his face too so I figured if he was a boy surely they would of seen something (balls) with the position he was in but nope when he came out he was held up and I couldn't see due to cord in the way and I said it had better be a boy cause if its a girl its an ugly one he just had a proper little boys face xx


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girlies for your replies :D I have recently been referred to an OBGYN because of previous cholestasis (possibly occuring early this time, but don't know for sure as bloods aren't back) and hoping that means I will get a scan soon! Who knows really, but if can't get a scan before 30 weeks then will just wait it out and hope for the best :winkwink:

LOL Geordiesmammy! My son had a face that you wouldn't wish on a girl, either! :haha: he's never looked girly, so if I were in your shoes I would've thought the same thing. That's hilarious!


----------



## Rhio92

rwhite said:


> LOL Geordiesmammy! My son had a face that you wouldn't wish on a girl, either! :haha: he's never looked girly, so if I were in your shoes I would've thought the same thing. That's hilarious!

Connor was the same :haha: he had a proper boyish face, he was gorgeous for a boy, but if a girl had the same face then she would have been weird looking :haha: Bless them!


----------



## Kaiecee

This girl is trouble but my boys are just as bad during pregnancy


----------



## motherofboys

Another friend just announced a girl after 1 boy. And DH is talking about waiting. I just know it's never join to be me.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh motherofboys, why does he want to wait?

All my closest friends that have 2 children all have 1 of each, it does seem so unfair at times.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Another of my friends also announced this week that their second will be a boy.. I want a girl but I get so green eyed when people get one of each! 

Keeps posting things like "i can't believe I am having one of each" "so lucky to be having a prince and a princess" ... oh shut up lol. Of course what I mean is congrats :) hahah.


----------



## motherofboys

I feel really ungrateful and mean spirited. I knew she was having a girl. I'm rubbish at nub guesses but her nub just screamed girl. 
He wants to wait because he says he is enjoying all the little things about having one baby that you can miss when you've got 2 close together. And while it's true that I am really enjoying DS4 ATM I don't want a bigger gap for many reasons. He says his age isn't an issue for him. 
Everyone is congratulating her and going on about pink shopping and saying about 1 of each. 
It's funny, I notice when people get 2 of the same people say "aw lovely I bet X will be happy with a brother/sister" but if it's the opposite they get twice as many comments (as opposed to just 'likes') and people are over the top with the "wow, congrats, I bet you're over the moon. That's fantastic news" they would not have said it was fantastic news if she had a boy, cos hey, who would want 2 boys, right?! 
I want to tell dh, but don't know if I can or should. He doesn't know her that well so if I text him he will know it's because it's a girl and probably won't mention it. If I tell him when he gets home there's a chance I'll end up crying. I've started spotting so know af is on her way. I don't even get to be pregnant this month.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep unfortunately most people are programmed to think 1 of each is the perfect family.
Sorry af looks to be on its way, fx for next cycle. x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm so scared now, if its this hard when its just a friend what's it going to be like in the next couple of years when our grown up nieces and nephews start families? The eldest 2 are both in serious, long term relationships, living with their partners. 
This was my last sure shot, he wants to wait so I might not even get next cycle. And if we wait then don't end up trying again for whatever reason then its over, no more chances.


----------



## 30mummyof1

For that i don't have any answers as I'm the same as you and haven't come to terms with not having a girl. I just hope in time it gets easier, but i really don't know.:shrug:
but i do totally understand your feelings. Its like i cannot imagine not having a girl but i cannot imagine having a girl either! Sometimes i think what would it be like to be told i was having a girl, i think would i scream, shout, cry, dance, be silent i don't know just know I would be the happiest woman alive..but hey ho nothing i can to make it happen.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry i didn't realise he wanted to stop right away, will he say for how long?


----------



## motherofboys

He hasn't said. He likes having just one little one home. I said to him "so what a similar gap as there is with ds2 and ds4? Like 3.5/4 years" and he didn't really answer, just got distracted by ds4. But he isn't thinking any smaller than that for sure. ds4 is 13 months now.


----------



## Feronia

I really don't understand the "one of each is better" mentality. I've had tons of people say that they hope I have one of each, which offends me because I don't think other people get to have a preference for what DH and I are having! I bet there would be so much less pressure and disappointment if other people would stop assuming that there was a "perfect" family and then acting like you even get to control what you have.... Pregnant rant of the day!


----------



## cckarting

I do get the one of each if you only want 2 kids. You get to experience the joys of having both a boy and a girl! I had always planned on having more than 2. Growing up I always wanted 4, 3 boys 1 girl. When I met dh he had agreed to 3. Somewhere along the way we switched! After ds 3 was here and the dg was gone and I fell soo in love with him I was done! I didn't want to go through it again, the dissapointment of family that we were having yet another boy to add to our family, but he wanted to try for a fourth in a few years. We didn't make it that far lol. I'm 30 weeks now and we still don't know what we're having, and I'm ok with that! But even if it's another boy I'll be ok, I will welcome another boy and our family will be complete. We are 1,000% done after this make makes its appearance :)


----------



## motherofboys

I really don't think I am meant to have a girl. Everything seems to be going against any more babies at all.


----------



## Feronia

But not everyone who plans for 2 kids cares about having one of each. And even if someone does have one of each, it doesn't mean their kids represent their respective sexes as a whole. I just mean that I don't like when other people act like they should comment on other people's family dynamics and tell them what they "should" have. Or when people act like if you announce one sex, it's either better or worse than the other. It's no fun getting fewer congratulations and excited messages just because the sex of your baby isn't what _other_ people think it should be. :/

motherofboys, I hope this is your month and you get a BFP!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope dh changes his mind.


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I understand what you mean, I wasn't disappointed to have 2 boys, I liked the idea that they would have a brother so close in age. But right away people were saying "you need a girl next time" like you can choose and I chose wrong.
I feel a little better today. I don't think I'll burst into tears if I tell DH that she's having a girl. But I still feel like I don't know if I can keep doing this to myself. Honestly what is so bloody hard? Just 1 girl, that all I asked for, 1 healthy little girl.
I know I sound like a spoilt child stamping my feet and screaming that it's not fair but I can't help it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

As soon as we announce im sure the girl wishes will start following...dreading that bit..

I know how you feel, its the only thing left in life that i really want to achieve/experience. My dh is quite materialistic and desires things like a bigger house, better car etc.. you know that kind of thing. I would be quite happy with everything as it is now just with a daughter in my life. At this stage i would still like 1 or 2 more children after this one but if this was a girl, and dh decided he didn't want another I would be ok i think.


----------



## motherofboys

we really NEED a bigger house, but if I could have a girl I would muddle through here for as long as it took.
I just text dh and had a strop at him saying he didn't care cos he got to do the boy thing and take them to football etc. And that he doesn't even want another. He replied a couple of times but hasn't since he mentioned getting checked to see if he could even make them and find out what we needed to do. And I replied saying it was rubbish, all men make both and that the only way you could know a pregnancy was going to be a girl would be gender selection which is illegal here and then you can't guarantee a pregnancy at all. 
I think its over for me. No girls.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you know i didn't mean wanting a bigger house is only ever materialistic, I was only talking about us as we can get by for 4 kids, probably even 5 really. Sorry didn't phrase it very well!

Yes, that's the only guarantee isn't it, pgd. I've thought about whether i would consider it in the future but i don't think i could. 1, obviously there is the cost and 2, its not very practical when you have other kids as you'd have to leave them at home to go abroad for about 2 weeks whilst you had the treatment.
Hopefully he will come round to one more pregnancy. I saw on one of the boards yesterday a lady having a girl after 4boys.


----------



## motherofboys

I know you could go through all that and still not get pregnant. And there is no one who would take care of the boys while we went away and I'd feel so selfish spending all that money on something I want.
Its ok I know you didn't mean that. I know someone who lived in the same row of houses as me. Just her, dh and 1 son. But kept moaning the house was too small for them. She moved to a 5 bed house! She can't have more children and her son is 9 so its not like they need loads more room in the future or anything. Thats materialistic. We have a 2 bed, with 4 kids in, we do need that extra space.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies! Can I join! I am new to this, but I have 2 DS and have a surprise :bfp:. I'm letting myself hope that it's a girl, even though I know that can be dangerous, I don't want to feel upset if it's not, but I truly can't think of much else I want more. I feel awful saying that, I have 2 happy healthy boys, life is good, just feel a girl would complete this for me! We have every intention of stopping at 3 so this would be my last change for a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

Hi Hopin good luck


----------



## motherofboys

Updated the front page. I saw a couple of people had found out the gender on other threads but forgotten about us. If you notice anyone whose name you recognise from here and they haven't updated will you let me know just for the sake of interest really, to see how many get their desired gender.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep will do


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still floating about. Staying quiet though as I never know the right thing to say. I can totally relate to you though mother of boys (mob!) Fortunately I think my DH is quite sympathetic (not to say ures isn't) He would also like a little girl. He is the mental one though he would have kids till the house started to burst apart at the seams. We only have a 3 bed and already have two boys! I really feel like even one more is pushing it. If it is a girl then great the boys can share. If it's another boy then also fine. BUT if we have one more boy and then try AGAIN for number FOUR ! there will literally be no room left haha. We don't even own this house my mum has "lent" it to us. So upgrading isn't an option and I don't wanna pay rent so I ain't moving lol. 

We will start trying this month. I am already dreading the comments, It was moderately annoying last time so I dread to think How I will cope this time around. It's even making me think I don't want to find out the gender at all! I know i'm counting my chickens. I should get pregnant first then start worrying ahah.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join! I am new to this, but I have 2 DS and have a surprise :bfp:. I'm letting myself hope that it's a girl, even though I know that can be dangerous, I don't want to feel upset if it's not, but I truly can't think of much else I want more. I feel awful saying that, I have 2 happy healthy boys, life is good, just feel a girl would complete this for me! We have every intention of stopping at 3 so this would be my last change for a girl.


Good luck ! :) oh and congrats ! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I did not want to find out gender, but DH is insisting. So we will find out.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks, this is the first time I've admitted (Even to myself) that I am hoping it's a girl.

I just feel like I'm destined to be a momma to boys only.

But I would love to have that little girl.


----------



## motherofboys

I don't want to find out (if we do have another) because I haven't had that experience and I've dealt with GD once while finding out and I'm sure that even if I don't know the gender and still get a boy I'll be ok in the end (even after today and yesterday's melt down)
Dh is supportive really, I've just had a major strop and picked on him a bit. Also I've never really shown him the full extent of my GD either. Not wanting to make him feel bad as he wanted a girl from ds1 and says it's his fault because the sperm decides. He does want another, he just wants to take time to enjoy the ones we have ATM and then enjoy the next one. But I over think everything and worry about every eventuality.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think we are finding out. I would have probably have not if it was down to me, but dh really wants to know. Very nervous to know. Also nervous about the 12 wk scan in 6 days too, obviously making sure everything is ok and then if there is the nub..


----------



## motherofboys

Nubs are a blessing and a curse


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep!


----------



## MileyMamma

2 girls hoping for another little girl, gender scan at 16 weeks in jan 6th


----------



## motherofboys

good luck, I'll add you to the front page


----------



## aimee-lou

Motherofboys- I'm sorry you're going through all this. I hope you get some answers soon. If you did get pregnant soon ds4 would be 2+ when lo arrived......that's a pretty big gap (to me with a 14m gap lol). Maybe you could put it that way and see what you dh says?


----------



## motherofboys

I wanted a small gap again. DH originally said we could try for a small gap. DS1 happened 1st try, and I wanted a tiny gap that time, ds2 took 7 months to conceive so ended up with a 20 month gap. Again I wanted a similar gap and ds3 took 12 months to conceive so ended up with 2 years 4 months. DS4 took 2.5 years to conceive which is why there is more than 3.5 years between them. DH said if there was 3 years between them we could try for a small gap again. But now he says he wants a bigger gap. 
I admit now things have settled down that it is nice having just DS4 here and being able to concentrate on him. But I enjoyed having the others close together and them having each other to play with and the same interests and the same sort of toys. When the others were little I didn't have to worry about age appropriate toys and keeping tiny bits of lego out of the room and such because they all played with little kid toys. The have some of the same friends now and theres not such a big gap that its the annoying little brother hanging around. 
Plus the not knowing if the next one will be the final boy is driving me crazy. I can't take not knowing. 
I feel better today but still kind of feel its hopeless and we won't even have another let alone a girl.


----------



## cckarting

Mother if it helps my two oldest are 3 years apart and they are the best of friends. They are in to the same things, they like the same toys, movies, sports, they do baseball and wrestling together, it's amazing how close they are. My third is 4 years from my second and still the gap was ok, I didn't want it that far apart but took us 2 yrs to conceive and they still love playing with him and include him in their games. They are such a big help and love him sooo much. I hope dh comes around and you get to ttc the gap won't seem bad. I'm actually scared to death to have the last two only 22 months apart!


----------



## motherofboys

I just always think of the older 3 all of doing their big boy things and ds4 will be at home not allowed to go and only boring old mummy to keep him company.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm hoping for a small age gap this time! Mine are 6 years old and the other 9 months.... So yeah I think most people would say that's quite large. We are suppose to be TTC now (well next week onwards lol) But OH has just been offered a new job. Better money, better location and better hours. It's a win win, but i'm fairly sure he wont qualify for paternity pay/time off etc. Which is a big deal to me I really like having those two weeks. He has a two month notice period to go yet so there would be no chance of qualifying if I fell pregnant quickly... Although As we are feeling so confident in that we will have that bfp in the next 2 months I think it will take ages.... just one of those things. I don't suppose it really makes a difference if you got pregnant really quick previously does it ? It can take as long as it takes.... hmmmm. Sorry rambling on and on.


----------



## MileyMamma

I have a 6 year gap between dd1 and dd2 then there will be an 8 hear gap between dd1 and this little one but 2.5 years between dd2 and this one so I guess I get to try out both a big and little gap!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have a 2yr gap between ds1 and ds2 and then it will 3.5yrs between ds2 and dc3. Longer than i would have liked but we decided to get married. I'm glad i was able to experience the wedding without a young child or being pregnant but I hope dc3 doesn't feel left out. I have dh i would like a 4th with a smallish gap to hopefully stop that but I'm not sure if he's on board yet.


----------



## EmyDra

2 years between mine and I had said if ideally like 2.5 years between the next, it would be 2 years 8 months or so if I got pregnant this month, but I feel it's going to take much longer. Nothing I can do :-( body just doesn't want to get pregnant.

I keep fantasising about my third boy, I'd just love another baby atm. Once actually being pregnant I'll start to fantasise about having a daughter again (I know I will) but right now if I could tick a box and be pregnant with a 3rd little boy I would.


----------



## motherofboys

Had a little bit of a wake up call today. A lady on another forum I use has 6 boys, she was pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl. She went to get checked because of lack of movement and the girl is gone :( they don't know what effect this will have on the boy yet. My heart breaks for her. 
I spent this morning sat at a coffee morning with the woman having a girl going on about names and shopping and trying to be nice but not really wanting to discuss it, then read that this afternoon.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, poor lady..how sad :(


----------



## motherofboys

Just puts things into perspective. Gender desire can, at times, take over everything and we forget about the most important things.


----------



## 30mummyof1

It does indeed


----------



## MileyMamma

My gender dissapoinrment worry has almost gone now I have found a name for a little boy :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think having a name definitely helps. I have 2 boys names I really ready that I like.
12wk scan tomorrow, really nervous.


----------



## motherofboys

I think a name can really help. Rather than then being just a boy or a girl, it gives them an identity. 
Good luck at your scan


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm surprised at how much a name has helped, could t find the right boys name with Florence either and I find boys names super hard! I have to wait until jan for my scan but now I'm not dreading it I'm excited, something I really didn't expect to feel this time round :)


----------



## motherofboys

It's funny because before ds1 I really struggled with boys names, yet in the end managed to come up with 12 of them (the boys all have a first name then 2 middle names) and I've already got a name pickled out for ds5! 
Today I am feeling good. After crying most of the week I feel like I can just accept whatever comes my way. I will wait like DH wants to, and if no more babies come at the end of it I will be ok and if we do have a 5th boy that's alright too. I can imagine him already and would be happy to welcome him into my life. I still do feel a little sad at the idea I'll never be able to say it's a girl or buy those pretty things, but I don't feel I'm missing out on too much.


----------



## aimee-lou

I already know what a ds4 would be called. It was ds3s alternative when he WaS born (always had 2 names ready in case they didn't suit the first choice lol) and i regret nit using it as his middle name. I have always struggled with girls names. I loved ds1s 'girl name' but cant use it. Ds1 is Earl and his girl name was joy lol. Can't have an Earl and a Joy!!! Lol (if you don't get it YouTube my name is earl). Since then i haven't been able to come up with 'the name'. I do try but nothing.


----------



## MileyMamma

Names are hard! But I now have a few girls names an 2 boys, both my girls have 2 middle names too so this one will have to match in!x


----------



## motherofboys

All 4 boys would have been Beth if they were girls, and ds4s name is Seth. Not because I was upset that I couldn't use Beth, but I just fell in love with the name, and it was between that and William which dh wanted after his grandad, but I'm so fussy I won't use a name if I know anyone with that name and so I said we'd use it as a middle name. 
Now I'm not sure if I'll use Beth so finding a girls name would be hard. And I don't want to find out the gender before birth, but I wouldn't want to look at girls names and start dreaming so if I did get a girl she would be nameless for a few days unless a name hit me when I saw her.


----------



## aimee-lou

Ds3 would have been Charlotte. He is Charles after my uncle. 

Ds2 would have been Elizabeth. He is Edward. Middle name Stewart after hubby and fil who also have that middle name. 

Always linked so i have to start from scratch every time lol. Nightmare!!! 

We are also nit very good at names. Ds2 is Edward Stewart.........Ed Stewart......crackerjack!!!!! 

Then we managed to name our children after a pop duo....Charles and Eddie..... And we didn't realise until about a week after we'd registered ds3. Whoops!! Lol


----------



## MileyMamma

Lovely names :) even if they after a pop duo ;) we have Theodora Jennifer Louise and Florence Kathleen rose for our girls x


----------



## EmyDra

My eldest would've been Elsie, DS2 would've possibly been Lyra although DH says it wouldn't have been had we definitely been having a girl, so I don't know.

We have a different girls name picked for the next one and a choice of two boys names we love.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My dh won't talk about names until i am at least 6mths because he thinks i will change my mind!! I joked and said well we're married now so I can go and register baby alone now and just get my way if you won't talk about it! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Think we are back to WTT. DH just got a new job, He will have to work his notice and then hopefully he will start in Feb. That doesn't work out well for having a baby does it :( He wont be entitled to any paternity leave/pay etc. Last time he used holidays as paternity pay is shockingly bad. He wont even have worked up enough holiday time if he takes this job. I know it could take a while to get pregnant but assuming that it doesn't then it will be a bit awkward for his new job! I'm not sure how long we would have to wait, It's some thing like 26 weeks before the 13th week of pregnancy or something ? :S I haven't really checked but I know it's a while haha. My heart says "meh do it anyways" My head says "oh well just wait till next year(end of next year") Blergh :(


----------



## motherofboys

We had our names planned when we decided to ttc, I wanted 6 and we planned 6 names, only there was 3 boys and 3 girls ( because no one ever has 4 boys :doh: ) I've since gone off the 2 other girls names anyway


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> We had our names planned when we decided to ttc, I wanted 6 and we planned 6 names, only there was 3 boys and 3 girls ( because no one ever has 4 boys :doh: ) I've since gone off the 2 other girls names anyway

When we were young and in love we planned 2 girls and 2 boys......and we've used NONE if those names lol :doh:


----------



## aimee-lou

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Think we are back to WTT. DH just got a new job, He will have to work his notice and then hopefully he will start in Feb. That doesn't work out well for having a baby does it :( He wont be entitled to any paternity leave/pay etc. Last time he used holidays as paternity pay is shockingly bad. He wont even have worked up enough holiday time if he takes this job. I know it could take a while to get pregnant but assuming that it doesn't then it will be a bit awkward for his new job! I'm not sure how long we would have to wait, It's some thing like 26 weeks before the 13th week of pregnancy or something ? :S I haven't really checked but I know it's a while haha. My heart says "meh do it anyways" My head says "oh well just wait till next year(end of next year") Blergh :(

The entitlement for paternity leave is the same as maternity. 26 weeks employment at the 25th week if pregnancy. Basically you have to haveen working there when you conceive for at least 1 week. 

Hope that cheers you up a bit :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh that does cheer me up thank you :)!


----------



## 30mummyof1

The scan went well, and baby was measuring slightly ahead by 3 days. So happy to see a healthy baby as was really stressing myself out!.

Here are scan pics..


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, so glad you saw a healthy baby.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

aww lovely :) congrats x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mummy, are you finding out the gender?

Scan pictures look wonderful :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopin4ABump said:


> 30mummy, are you finding out the gender?
> 
> Scan pictures look wonderful :)

Thank you. Yes, I wasn't sure but I decided as my dh really wants to know i would surprise him with a gender scan for xmas, I can have it on the 27th. Don't think I am going to sleep between now and then!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm in the same boat you are, two perfect boys hoping for that girl. Do you have a feeling one way or another?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well my feeling has always been boy until now but after 100% girl votes from scan pics and a couple of friends in rl who know I'm pregnant say I've got a girl shape this time round!... scared to believe its possible!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh I hope you get your girl!!! How exciting to think... only 25 days til you can find out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you, I know so close yet so long! Luckily i have ds2'd 3rd birthday, dh's 40th and xmas before to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck :) I hope you get girl ! :) 
Then I will have to not so secretly envy you haha! 

I don't know if I am going to find out next time or not.... I very nearly cried in the scan room when I found out so I think It might be a total break down next time :/ x


----------



## motherofboys

You could ask them to wrote it down and put it in a sealed envelop so that if the need to know gets too strong you can open it in private.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Good luck :) I hope you get girl ! :)
> Then I will have to not so secretly envy you haha!
> 
> I don't know if I am going to find out next time or not.... I very nearly cried in the scan room when I found out so I think It might be a total break down next time :/ x

Well I can still only imagine having all boys so i will be really really shocked if its a girl!
but there's no reason why your next one couldn't be a girl hun. fx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Motherofboys, that is my plan, to have them write it in an envelope for me so that I can open it privately with DH. I don't know that I'll be upset if it's a boy, but just in case, I would rather have that moment in private than at the doctor's office!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would like to ask them to do this, but i wonder if they will think it's silly; having a gender scan and not wanting the gender haah. I suppose it I wait and ask them at the nhs that would make more sense BUT I can see them saying something like "oh we are not allowed to write it down" you never know ahha. 

Good idea though :) 

DH has decided to stay in his current job (they offered him more money) Now there is no reason not to try. So hopefully bfp soon!! :) Would know by Christmas if we get lucky this month!! But that would be super lucky. Ds2 was second cycle though so not to bad :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck rhi rhi, hope its a xmas bfp :)


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck rhi rhi 
I think what I said to dh has sunk in. He wants to ttc in the new year and he wants to try swaying! I had given up on swaying anyway but if he is on board and wants to give it a go then I'm willing to try just so I dont wonder 'what if'. I'm not going all out, and after last week when I didn't do so well I now feel ready to accept boy number 5 into my family so I think that I'll be ok either way. I feel like as long as it's not impacting too much on my life then surely it can't hurt to give it a go. We are taking December off so we can enjoy all the Xmas foods, then January will start the sway stuff then February start ttc again.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will you just do a diet sway motherofboys? or try a few other things.

I did a very loose 'sway' didn't change diet or anything but i tried to do a few opposite things to the last 2 times, although they go against what the websites say..? 
So for ds1 and ds2 we just dtd once in fertile window so this time we did 3 attempts. No orgasm for me (tmi!) and a pink outfit under the bed! 
I was planning to try the diet and exercise plan but it just went out of the window after the wedding. Probably before wedding my diet would have been much more pink friendly :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think there is some basis to the diet swaying but I know for me there is no point;
I know its a number of factors etc But I am a lifelong vegetarian who never eats breakfast, doesn't add salt doesn't drink coffee (much) and just about every other single one of the girl sway factors. Yet I have two boys, You can't put more effort in than
all your life :haha: 

I read the diet through like " Are you kidding me" grrr :haha: 

I added the supplements in last time for 6 months prior to ttc. 

However I know that if you want to follow all the sway rules you shouldn't ttc on ovulation day but we did! I'm not even sure if I believe in it 100% but I know we broke that rule.. 

Also if anyone is into it both my boys match up with the Chinese gender chart haha. Stupid thing :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

motherofboys said:


> Good luck rhi rhi
> I think what I said to dh has sunk in. He wants to ttc in the new year and he wants to try swaying! I had given up on swaying anyway but if he is on board and wants to give it a go then I'm willing to try just so I dont wonder 'what if'. I'm not going all out, and after last week when I didn't do so well I now feel ready to accept boy number 5 into my family so I think that I'll be ok either way. I feel like as long as it's not impacting too much on my life then surely it can't hurt to give it a go. We are taking December off so we can enjoy all the Xmas foods, then January will start the sway stuff then February start ttc again.


Good Luck in January :)! It's so much better when they are onboard with the sway thing. I was worried DH would think i was mental :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats very intriguing rhi rhi..as i was under the illusion that the diet part was the most important element...

I'm not sure about the chinese gender thing as they all give different results! Some say boy for ds1, girl for ds2 and then girl this time, or girl, girl and then boy this time and i think i've had girl, girl and girl so...
We dtd day before, day of and day after ov' this time round. Previously day before ov' i think. Find out in 24 days whether this boy no'3


----------



## motherofboys

Swaying really only changes your odds a bit, I'm trying to think that right now I have an 80% chance of another boy and with a sway I have a 50% chance of another boy. There's a lady who's natural lifestyle is so 'boy sway' and yet she has 4 girls. My life is also completely boy sway so I might as well try it because if I was going to do things differently I would be more or less doing the sway anyway. I'm doing the diet and exercise, which combined are supposed to be the most effective parts. And then a few old wives tales. I've been wearing a Rose Quartz necklace since he said we could ttc months ago. I have a wooden spoon with pink ribbon wound round it under the bed and a letter to my possible future daughter with it. I can not bring myself to buy a girls outfit knowing I may not get to use it. 
Even my natural personality is one that would suggest if be more prone to boys, I obsess (so want to keep my sway as simple as possible) I over think everything. There's even a bit on there about body type and how that can indicate lifestyle patterns or natural genetics that can make you more prone to a boy or girl and it rang true for me. 
Dh comes from a boy heavy family too. 
I'm not sure I put much faith in it all and it is probably just coincidence but I like thinking that I'm actively trying to give myself a chance. Plus I've got a little extra weight still from ds4 (boy is 13 months old and only a couple of my old pairs of jeans have enough stretch to do up) so I have a bit to work with when usually I don't.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh and the Chinese gender chart was 50/50 for me. Said boy, girl, girl, boy. And the boys were conceived on predicted O day just from guess work of a regular cycle. At +opk, 3 days before O and day before O. And with all 4 by coincidence we had been sick or too tired or life had got on the way so we only ended up doing it once during that time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My pink outfit comes from where i bought some gorgeous pink babygro's for my friends new baby and then i saw some pics of her baby and she had dressed in more funky pink ones and these were really delicate pink and flowerly and i thought i'm not sure she'll like them really and couldn't bear to take them back to the shop so they found there way under my bed :blush: and i bought her some funky pink ones instead!

Also its strange i've read that a one shot in fertile time is better for conceiving a girl and multiple for boy, but seeing as all our boys have been 1 shots it doesn't look like a true theory hey..


----------



## aimee-lou

I may have to do some reading to find out what my natural sway is. I honestly don't know. And ds2 and 3 were both one shots too!!


----------



## motherofboys

I've just started diving back into gender dreaming and apparently they are now finding that it isn't getting that great results. I'm going to do every 4 days which is traditionally boy but they are now saying is good enough for girl. It's the longest that it's advised dh go between as well due to his age. 
I prefer the gender dreaming site and some advice on the other site is actually not good for health. 
I think as the research isn't that old things are found to work better or worse than others for a while until it levels out. And as most people are doing more than one thing it can skew results on the most effective way. Like let's be honest, scientifically putting a wooden spoon with pink ribbon under the bed isn't going to make those girl sperm swim any faster but if people who also did diet and exercise and supps and posted their results it would look like the spoon was getting really good results


----------



## MileyMamma

I think inconceived on O day.. Actually I'm almost
Positive, does that mean team blue in theory? :)


----------



## motherofboys

In theory, but one thing really wouldn't make that much difference by itself (although I wish it would at times lol)


----------



## cckarting

Have you thought about the lemon lime douch? Something about changing your natural ph to favor girls? I never got a change to try anything before we got
Pregnant :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I conceived on 0 day and I'm having a girl I realized it's all chance no matter what u do


----------



## motherofboys

A friend finds out her babies gender today. I'm so nervous. She has a boy and a girl already from previous relationships, the dad has 3 boys (he raised 5 but it turns out 2 of them are not biologically his so for the purpose of gender guessing I am only counting the 3) her scan is in 15 minutes. So sure she will have a girl. Hoping I'm in a better place today that I was the other week when I hear her announcement. 
Even in third world countries where there is so little food that everyone's life is a natural girl sway bits are still born or the whole of their race would be wiped out. Especially back in the times when travelling between countries and even villages and tribes was not at all common. But in those communities the girl birth rate is higher than the boy birth rate. Here the boy birth rate is marginally higher than the girl birth rate.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Does she really want a girl motherofboys? Hope you will be ok with the outcome x

There are so many theories, its hard to know what works and what doesn't and if we can even sway it at all? I'm not sure where i sit with it all..


----------



## motherofboys

She does. She comes from a family where girls are valued much higher than boys. She asked if I was disappointed that ds1 was a boy!!! Both her and her mother have been quite nasty to me about not having a girl. Her boyfriend wants a girl too. So convinced she'll have a girl and just run it in my face. Keep checking Facebook every 2 minutes to see if she's posted yet.


----------



## MileyMamma

motherofboys said:


> She does. She comes from a family where girls are valued much higher than boys. She asked if I was disappointed that ds1 was a boy!!! Both her and her mother have been quite nasty to me about not having a girl. Her boyfriend wants a girl too. So convinced she'll have a girl and just run it in my face. Keep checking Facebook every 2 minutes to see if she's posted yet.

That's really horrible that she said that to you :( karma hopes she has a boy and you get your princess! Then look who will be laughing! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats terrible, i have no idea why people would do that. All children are a blessing no matter what their gender.


----------



## motherofboys

I think she must have text some people, because a couple of people have commented on her post from this morning saying congratulations and putting pink hearts. I think it's a girl. I've got a sinking feeling just waiting for her to confirm. When she had her last girl and I only had the 3 boys she was laughing in my face telling me I was the only one without a girl now and when I had ds4 she told me I shouldn't have any more babies because they would only be boys.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Shocked, announced on fb this morning..25 comments so far and not one about gender..!


----------



## motherofboys

Aw I'm glad no one has mentioned gender to you


----------



## 30mummyof1

That is so out of order, i couldn't be friends with someone that could be like that sorry.


----------



## EmyDra

Got my :bfp: this morning girls  so happy. Obviously would still love a girl but whatever baby is I know I'll be thrilled.


----------



## aimee-lou

EmyDra - congratulations!!!! :)

Motherofboys - that's terrible that she would say that. Not s nice person.


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats Emy
I've been friends with her since school. There where 3 of is and I'm still really close to the other one but this one I don't see that often any more but feel I've been friends too long to just completely cut her out. 
I've messaged her asking of the hearts after the congratulations mean she's having a girl but had no reply.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Emy, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok spoke too soon, just got a comment " You're going to have a football team soon" just going to reply "yep hopefully"! :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

30mummyof1 said:


> Ok spoke too soon, just got a comment " You're going to have a football team soon" just going to reply "yep hopefully"! :haha:

I get those kinds of comments a lot. Hubby plays ice hockey and you only field 6 at a time. There's a running joke that one more and we'll have a line lol. I take it more about the number than gender with references to sports teams lol


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulation emy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 
Mother of boys she sounds like she's playing around not telling you! That's a bit mean but some people are like that :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm thinking she meant number too, but it is used more in reference to just having boys and I am only expecting no'3.. i don't know. I think most people assume it will be another boy. Its funny when i was expecting ds2 they all thought he would be a girl, i guess as most people have 1 of each or they seem to in my life but once they knew boy they joke i will then only have boys! :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

Still no reply. Driving me crazy. I'm trying to keep it together because it's dh birthday today.


----------



## MileyMamma

Would drive me nuts too! I would take ages to reply back when she does reply!


----------



## 30mummyof1

How annoying..:grr:


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah it's a girl.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you feeling?


----------



## motherofboys

Rubbish. The guy isn't even allowed to see his other kids except once every 6 months for 1 hour, supervised. And 1 refuses to see him at all. And she's already got a daughter. Trying to be strong so I don't ruin DHs day.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks.


----------



## aimee-lou

Aw hun. I'm sorry. 

Have you got anything planned for dh's birthday?


----------



## motherofboys

No, we were supposed to go shopping this morning and out to lunch after but he didn't feel too good this morning and ds4 is full of cold and just not happy so we decided against it.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hugs sweetie xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks. Just one more friend waiting to find out the sex, she's got 3 boys already. She'll know by Christmas. I wish I didn't care.


----------



## MileyMamma

I know how you feel, my other half cousin is due a girl this month and his brother just found out they are also having a girl, I didnt let it show it bothered me but inside the green eyed monster took over! X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

motherofboys said:


> Thanks. Just one more friend waiting to find out the sex, she's got 3 boys already. She'll know by Christmas. I wish I didn't care.

:hugs: I know how hard it is.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

congrats emy!! 

I hope I'm right behind you! ov day is very nearly here. 
the opks are getting darker! :)


----------



## dollych

Hope you are ok motherofboys I know exactly how you feel. A few of my friends on facebook have announced recently that they are having Girls and my best friend is due in Feb with a Girl. I'm not a jealous person whatsoever, but the GD is that bad at the moment, I'm jealous of everyone I see with a Girl.
I found out last month that I'm having my 3rd boy and the GD is really, really bad at the mo. I feel awful to say this, but I'm not enjoying this pregnancy at all. I cry every day and feel so down that I know I will never get my Girl I dreamed of for so long. I wish so much I could just be happy and feel so awful for my baby Boy in my tummy. I know I will be ok when he is born like I was with my 2nd DS, but I'm suffering really bad at the mo.

I agree, genderdreaming is getting low success storys at the mo for the pink sways.
I did such a strict sway for this baby and DTD once the day before OV which was the night of positive OV. I really do not know what works because I really did try everything......... I really think shettles has some truth because all my friends who have girls swear by DTD 2 days before OV. I miscarried in March this year and 3 mediums have told me now that it was girl ( i know that's not reliable) but my symptoms were different with that pregnancy and we DTD 2 days before OV. I am convinced it was a Girl......
I really really hope you all get your desired gender because GD is the worst thing ever and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

so sorry to hear you're struggling dollch, I find out in 23days whether i am having boy no'3. Very nervous to know, but i need to know now. The gd was pretty servere with ds2 so i know it could be worse..:(
Hope you find peace soon with having another lovely son :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Big :hugs: Motherofboys x

I got a bit annoyed with my next door neighbour announcing her daughters birth with the whole 'can you guess?' And a pic of her hand. She already had a son and it was pretty obvious that she'd wouldn't have made such a song and dance with another boy.
Mine definitely comes and goes, my pregnancy was so different last time and DH has two daughters so I was convinced we were having a girl - that made it really hard.

This time I just feel like, it's probably going to be a boy. Maybe it'll be a girl but it could easily be either!
We DTD 2 days before O I think as I messed up my dates a bit. Chinese gender predictor says girl (so at least I can prove that wrong lol).

Just trying to name him a name that we love, so if we see that little willy I won't get that awful sinking feeling again.


----------



## motherofboys

Mine comes and goes but is always harder this time of the year. I think it's all the shopping. There's always toys I can't buy and films the boys won't watch and the gorgeous Christmas dresses. I've managed to get the boys all Christmas jumpers and pjs now but find that lots of places only have older boys Christmas stuff online but have the girls in store. It's just reminder after reminder that I can not buy any of that girls stuff. And then it's harder when the friends I know in real life get their girls.


----------



## EmyDra

I still have all my baby clothes, it's crazy. If I have another boy he'll have to deal with 2nd time handy downs. I enjoyed the clothes round 2 but dunno if I can get excited about seeing them again...maybe the tiny things.


----------



## motherofboys

Our baby clothes are on round 4. There are some new bits, and there were bits that were too tatty, so I threw away. But some of the things I love getting out again and again and am actually sad at the idea I won't get to use them again if I have a girl! At the moment the boys still like the fact that they have clothes that used to be their brothers, when they don't like it I won't do it any more and they all have their own new bits as well. Today ds4 wore a top that my nan bought ds1 and has always been one of my favourites. My nan passed away 5 years ago, just before I got my bfp with ds3 so I love still seeing the things she bought. So I think you will still get a thrill out of all those tiny baby clothes. Whether they are the same blue ones you have used twice before or the brand new pink ones.


----------



## aimee-lou

Mine are on their 3rd outing lol. And i am still keeping most things if they're in good enough condition too. Even if i never use them again they're not worth anything but too good to chuck away lol.


----------



## MileyMamma

motherofboys said:


> Our baby clothes are on round 4. There are some new bits, and there were bits that were too tatty, so I threw away. But some of the things I love getting out again and again and am actually sad at the idea I won't get to use them again if I have a girl! At the moment the boys still like the fact that they have clothes that used to be their brothers, when they don't like it I won't do it any more and they all have their own new bits as well. Today ds4 wore a top that my nan bought ds1 and has always been one of my favourites. My nan passed away 5 years ago, just before I got my bfp with ds3 so I love still seeing the things she bought. So I think you will still get a thrill out of all those tiny baby clothes. Whether they are the same blue ones you have used twice before or the brand new pink ones.

I know exactly where your coming from! My nan knitted some lovely cardigans and jumpers for my girls, some pink others unisex, she passed away 4 years ago and I love putting flora in them, reminds me of her and always makes me smile :)


----------



## motherofboys

It may sound odd but it makes me feel closer to her or that they are closer to her in that moment.


----------



## MileyMamma

Motherofboys I'm the same, just wish she could if met dd2 and this little one she adored babies and she's hugely missed :(


----------



## motherofboys

My closest ever female relationship was with my nan. I don't have a good one with my mum. 
I'm feeling a bit better today. It actually makes be quite angry now, the way some people who don't give a stuff about the kids they already have can get what I want. Maybe I'm working through it like stages of grief and will be ok in the end.


----------



## EmyDra

I think it's a lot like the stages of grief, you may reach acceptance but they'll always be the occasional grey day. I truly hope there's another little one coming your way and that it's a girly!

A childhood friend of mine got married recently, his two brothers were his best men. I can only imagine how proud and happy his parents were. 3 beautiful, strapping young men.

We have the boys name confirmed which we love so trying to concentrate on that and imagine him.


----------



## motherofboys

In my last pregnancy every time I thought about the baby all I could see was a girl, with the others I could see either, now all I see is a boy. I know it doesn't mean anything but maybe I'll take it better if I hear boy again.


----------



## MileyMamma

With my other pregnancies all I could feel was girl! And they were! This time I feel no gender guesses at all I honestly don't have a clue what sec this baby could be... I find that more frustrating brocade I can't even prepare my mind for the shock if it's a boy!


----------



## motherofboys

My first 3 I knew were boys, and even though I wasn't bothered/wanted boys I still dreamt I had girls. That was one of the things that made me doubt my instincts. I could only see girl so was thinking maybe my instincts were right again but I aways dreamt of a girl again so started thinking maybe it was a boy. My pregnancy was 100% different as well so had everyone telling me it must be a girl


----------



## 30mummyof1

with my 1st i thought boy, my 2nd i thought girl until i studied the scan pics and could see the obvious boy nub and this one i have felt boy from the outset...:shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

I am useless lol. I've never even had an inkling. I saw something pointy and at ds1s 20w scan but didn't ask for confirmation as wanted to stay team yellow. other than that, not even a feeling. I always had dreams about twins lol


----------



## motherofboys

Well I'm back to feeling good about it all for now. I can be happy with 5 boys, I know I can. It just making it through the process of coming to terms with it if that's how it's going to be.


----------



## motherofboys

A friend on Facebook really annoys me. She has 2 boys (6 and 4) and a girl (2.5) every thing is about her girl being perfect and her boys being shits (her words) she put how hard boys are to buy for, now to me, your own kids are the easiest to boy for as you know what they like. I know what boys like so buying for boys is easy to me. I found it mildly annoying. But the other day she was ranting that her 6 year old found 1 of her 4 year olds Christmas presents (which she didn't even hide away) and how awful her boys were and the whole of Christmas is ruined and why even bother they will just break it all anyway because they are so naughty. 5 minutes ago she writes a status saying "ha ha cheeky madam. She's managed to find a picture of all of her Christmas presents on the tablet! Bless her" 
So your son knows 1 of his brothers gifts and Christmas is ruined but your daughter knows all of her own and it's funny? And it's not because she is younger cos I've known her since she was pregnant with her 2nd son and she's always been like it.


----------



## aimee-lou

That would really annoy me too. Just downright favouritism. Its so unhealthy foe the children. In my experience though these things come back to bite them eventually... Its just hard to watch/read. 

Boys are so easy to buy for. I really struggle with girls. We have a girls birthday party next week and i have no idea at all!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Had my 12 week scan today! Moved my due date to the 19th instead of the 23rd of June! Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh you're just 8 days behind me :) I would guess boy


----------



## MileyMamma

I think boy too! X


----------



## motherofboys

Aw lovely clear scan pic. It does look boyish. How do you feel about that? 

And yes she drives me nuts with it. She started trying for her 3rd when I was trying for my 4th and she really wanted a girl, and I obviously took much longer to get pregnant. She got her girl and now if I mention wanting a girl to her she says it doesn't matter as long as they are healthy! We all want healthy babies but it's like she forgot how she felt, except she favours her girl so much that she can't really have forgotten. It's always about how close they will be and how great it is buying girls clothes and posting pictures saying 'I love her outfit today' even after all this time.


----------



## MileyMamma

I actually feel ok about a boy! Better than I thought but still secretly hoping for a girl! Just glad it's healthy ATM but as my gender scan approaches I know I will feel more anxious! Xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm glad that you're feeling ok


----------



## MileyMamma

Thank you! The skills saying pink the nub pointing towards blue! How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm much better at the moment. I can go ages before GD hits then crash hard.


----------



## MileyMamma

Glad your feeling better for now, I know what you mean I feel fine now but each day is different, one day I am accepting it could be a boy and start to picture myself with a boy others it freaks me out and I go back to girl mode!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What a beautiful scan picture! I've never really understood the skull/nub theory! When is your gender scan?


----------



## MileyMamma

My gender scan will be the week of the 2nd of January, if you google the nub theory it will tell you all about it :) x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh yeah I've googled it before, a lot. I've just never been good at being able to identify which is which honestly :)
Have you posted the pic on the thread for that? Isn't there a thread for that? Haha, forgive me for sounding uninformed.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What do these look like to you? Just out of curiosity.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MileyMamma

Yea I posted it on there just waiting for a reply :) I thought I was quite good at nub guessing, with dd2 it was completely flat to her spine and was obvious it was girly, this time it's pointing up much more but not as much as some of the boy nubs I have been googling! X


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah that's kind of what I gathered, sometimes it seems SO clear, either pointing up or completely flat...sometimes I wonder how people even guess because it's so unclear to me :) hehe. 

Can't wait for your gender scan....!


----------



## EmyDra

Am I the only one who's never had a profile scan pic! Mine are always staring at me so can't guess nub.


----------



## cckarting

Great scan pic Miley, I'm guessing boy as well! Don't be scared, boys are great! Mine love to cook, and do non typical "boy" things :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Hopin4ABump said:


> What do these look like to you? Just out of curiosity.

Can't see a nub but looks like a girly skull shape to me :) x


----------



## cckarting

Hoping your nub is a little harder because babes is curled up, and can't see nub in the second


----------



## MileyMamma

cckarting said:


> Great scan pic Miley, I'm guessing boy as well! Don't be scared, boys are great! Mine love to cook, and do non typical "boy" things :)

Thank you! I'm getting used to the idea of a boy now but slowly, if i think of baby as a boy when I have my scan it won't be a huge shock for me :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wouldn't say your nub was an obvious boy though so could go either way miley x

hopinforabump, thats a tricky one as baby isn't flat so wouldn't like to guess really..

Yes i have a friend like that too motherofboys now she has her girl, its all about long as baby is healthy. She seems to have forgotten how much she wanted a girl..


----------



## cckarting

That's what I'm doing! I thought with my third that he was a girl and when I found out he was another boy I was so heartbroken! It ruined the rest of my pregnancy with him. But when he came out I instantly fell in love with him and he was perfect! He fit into our family perfectly the boys who wanted a sister immediately fell in love with him too and named him :) my second little boy was the most amazing "mother hen" who wouldn't leave his side and always wanting to feed/change and help with him. So now with my fourth I keep telling myself this one is another boy and don't ven imagine a little girl I'm ok. I have come to terms with our last baby being a 4th boy and the boys are all ok with a little brother to complete our family! I think it's helped by telling myself it's a boy and not finding out the gender this time around. And I I'm totally honest my ds2 made the gd of our third son go away by seeing how excited he was to have a brother and always wanting to feel my belly when he moved and wanting everything to do with him even though he wasn't the sister he initially wanted. He til me he wants the baby to be a boy, but he didn't really care what the baby was. I think he's the most excited for the baby to come!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm useless at nub guessing but every now and then you get one that's clear as day screaming at you. My friends screamed girl (the 1 with just 1 boy I mentioned a few weeks ago) and yours really looks very boy to me. It's got the 'stacked' part and the angle is very boyish. 

I could feel differently tomorrow, but I have gone months with out it being a problem before.


----------



## 30mummyof1

has anyone heard from pink ribbon? know she was due around now?


----------



## MileyMamma

Is it me wishful thinking or do I see 
Girly lines I'm this pic?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmyDra

cckarting said:


> That's what I'm doing! I thought with my third that he was a girl and when I found out he was another boy I was so heartbroken! It ruined the rest of my pregnancy with him. But when he came out I instantly fell in love with him and he was perfect! He fit into our family perfectly the boys who wanted a sister immediately fell in love with him too and named him :) my second little boy was the most amazing "mother hen" who wouldn't leave his side and always wanting to feed/change and help with him. So now with my fourth I keep telling myself this one is another boy and don't ven imagine a little girl I'm ok. I have come to terms with our last baby being a 4th boy and the boys are all ok with a little brother to complete our family! I think it's helped by telling myself it's a boy and not finding out the gender this time around. And I I'm totally honest my ds2 made the gd of our third son go away by seeing how excited he was to have a brother and always wanting to feel my belly when he moved and wanting everything to do with him even though he wasn't the sister he initially wanted. He til me he wants the baby to be a boy, but he didn't really care what the baby was. I think he's the most excited for the baby to come!

Awwwww <3


----------



## cckarting

From what I've heard Miley lines mean nothing at this point. They both have the same parts at this point. It's the angle they go by.


----------



## motherofboys

30mummyof1 said:


> has anyone heard from pink ribbon? know she was due around now?


I've been wondering this myself. Hope she is ok


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mummy, 12 more days til gender scan yes?


----------



## 30mummyof1

8 now, i brought it forward! so nervous to know!


----------



## motherofboys

3rd friend waiting to hear found out she is having a girl after 3 boys today. Am I always going to be the only one without a girl everywhere I go? I don't even have the energy to be upset, I knew it would happen. We are part of a small group so shats the odds on 2 of us having 4 boys?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I told a friend of the family i am having number 3 yesterday, omg the look she gave me with possible pity that i could have 3 boys! She didn't say anything for a while it was just the look, in the end i said yes may there may be a trio of monkeys just to break the silence!


----------



## 30mummyof1

when will she know motherofboys? and don't give up hope its still possible x


----------



## motherofboys

She found out today. It's a girl. I swear every pregnant person I know in real life right now is having a girl.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, she must be over the moon..


----------



## motherofboys

She is. And everyone's gushing over her about how fantastic pink shopping is.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully we'll all get to experience shopping for our dream gender one day soon


----------



## Hopin4ABump

omg....8 days....!!

I have a scan tomorrow but it's just a dating scan. I have no idea how far along I am since this pregnancy was a surprise and I haven't had a cycle since my son was born. Although I'm thinking I've got to be pretty far along, I swear I LOOK 3-4 months prego and I have TERRIBLE ms, exhaustion.....way worse than my other pregnancies on all fronts. So hopefully that means I'm pretty far along and will be that much closer to finding out the gender! :)

The only thing working against that theory are my beta levels. I went from just a 28 - which is EXTREMELY early pregnancy - to 321. So it tells me that I caught the bfp pretty early. It'll be nice to know either way.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

motherofboys..... that's gotta be rough seeing pink everywhere when your heart desires a girl so badly. I know you love your boys and wouldn't change it for the world. It's really difficult 'wishing' for one gender as you feel unfair to your new baby if you aren't happy with the gender. but it's natural to feel that way. Who doesn't want to experience having a daughter? I know I do.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you are further on than you hope then hun, fx :thumbup:


----------



## MileyMamma

Hopin4ABump said:


> omg....8 days....!!
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow but it's just a dating scan. I have no idea how far along I am since this pregnancy was a surprise and I haven't had a cycle since my son was born. Although I'm thinking I've got to be pretty far along, I swear I LOOK 3-4 months prego and I have TERRIBLE ms, exhaustion.....way worse than my other pregnancies on all fronts. So hopefully that means I'm pretty far along and will be that much closer to finding out the gender! :)
> 
> The only thing working against that theory are my beta levels. I went from just a 28 - which is EXTREMELY early pregnancy - to 321. So it tells me that I caught the bfp pretty early. It'll be nice to know either way.

Ooo let us know how you get on!


----------



## MileyMamma

motherofboys said:


> 3rd friend waiting to hear found out she is having a girl after 3 boys today. Am I always going to be the only one without a girl everywhere I go? I don't even have the energy to be upset, I knew it would happen. We are part of a small group so shats the odds on 2 of us having 4 boys?

;( hope your ok, must be so hard for you xx


----------



## cckarting

Dr appt went great today, scheduled out the rest of my appts and got a set c section date! 3 more dr appt until baby is here, section date is set for feb 5th! Kinda sad I won't get an ultrasound, but that means were for sure team yellow until the end!


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, not long at all now cckarting! excited to hear what you are cooking! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm ok, I don't think I have any sadness left after the last few weeks. I just feel resigned to the fact that this is how it's going to be for me. I know it's silly and people getting girls after lots of boys should be encouraging and give me hope but it doesn't. It makes me feel that of so many people are getting girls, someone's got to get a boy. And that someone is usually me.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

cckarting, how exciting!! less than 2 months!


----------



## MileyMamma

motherofboys said:


> I'm ok, I don't think I have any sadness left after the last few weeks. I just feel resigned to the fact that this is how it's going to be for me. I know it's silly and people getting girls after lots of boys should be encouraging and give me hope but it doesn't. It makes me feel that of so many people are getting girls, someone's got to get a boy. And that someone is usually me.

Huge hugs Hun, I have 20 days till my gender scan, am convinced we're having a boy too x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Scan went well today! I'm 8w2d prego best they could tell. I go back on 01/15 for the 12 week scan. I have attached a pic of little gummy bear. Think PINK!!!! Pretty please :)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you hear pink hun. Baby not giving anything away yet, right in the middle! No ramzi guess :(


----------



## cckarting

Hoping pink for all you ladies!


----------



## motherofboys

Aw lovely scan pic. 

Thanks Miley I hope everyone here gets their dream gender eventually.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's so funny. I want to know, but I don't want to know. Strange!?!?


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean, I needed to know as I was driving myself crazy, but I didn't want to know because while I didn't know I could hope. But I'm the end I decided it was better to know so I could process that it was another boy while still pregnant. I didn't want to spend 9 months hoping and then possibly crash when they said boy. In the end I don't think it would have mattered though. I won't be finding out next time because I want to experience a 'surprise' but I'll be fully expecting boy anyway next time lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep totally get it too. I need to know, even though the hope will potentially stop once I know. Keep wondering whether I've done the right thing finding out just before Xmas..but just wanted to surprise my dh on his bday as he thinks we are not finding out! :dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

Maybe it's a good time to find out. All the Christmas festivities will hopefully take your mind off it if you don't hear what you want.


----------



## 30mummyof1

True


----------



## Hopin4ABump

less than a week now right, 30mum? do you find out Tuesday??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep Tuesday, dh's 40th birthday too! He was moaning to my brother the other day about wanting to know and I didn't so i think he should be very happily surprised!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are you just going to drive him to the scan facility and let him figure it out?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep! :haha: I've told him we're be going out at lunchtime, so of course is presuming for lunch!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So exciting!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Eeek how exciting!


----------



## MileyMamma

Anyone scared a bit for gender scan? Even tho I'm getting used to the idea that I'm probably having a boy, he has a name if it is a boy and I feel ok, don't know if it will be the somewhen they tell me and it's confirmed! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I am Mileymamma.

I do have 2 names that i really love for a boy, and i plan to go and buy something after for baby regardless but i'm very nervous to know. I'm also nervous if they can't tell as well, if baby doesn't want to cooperate or they are only 70% sure or something...I don't think I am going to sleep Monday night!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck to you both


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Miley when do you find out again?


----------



## MileyMamma

Jan 5th at 10am so nervous and excited! X


----------



## pinkribbon

Just an update to say my :yellow: bump turned :blue:. I am not disappointed at all, he is perfect in every way and I couldnt imagine having a daughter. I don't even want one anymore. We may go for a 4th in the future but I'd actually want another boy :haha: hope everyone is getting on well :kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh congrats pink ribbon, glad you are doing so well x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations pink ribbon.


----------



## MileyMamma

Aw congrats pink ribbon! X


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations Pink Ribbon! :)


----------



## dollych

Congratulations xx


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your boy! So glad to hear he's here and perfect as ever :)


----------



## rwhite

Lovely news pinkribbon - congrats!! :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats Pink Ribbon!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mummy, tomorrow is the big day!! Think you'll sleep tonight?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope don't think i will! my stomach is in knots already! Having to lie to everyone as well isn't helping!
So my dh could tell something was on my mind, so had to say i was worried i hadn't been able to hear or feel baby yet..which is true but looking forward to seeing the midwife on xmas eve where hopefully she'll be able to put my mind at rest.

Then mil popped round to say will we be in late morning?, for her to pop round with pressie n card for dh, and i said no we'll be out from 11.30 till about 2 and had to say we're taking him out for lunch to which she got worried as we're going out for an all you can eat birthday dinner at 6pm! :dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh it'll all be worth it for the surprise! I'm considering taking your idea and surprising my DH with a gender scan when we can in Feb. 

How far along are you again?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes defo, I will be 15+5. Hopefully will be far enough to tell for sure. Sonographer seemed confident as long as my bmi was under 30 - not sure why that makes any difference, but there you go!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I imagine because the ultrasounds are not as good on ladies with a higher bmi. Especially before 15 weeks! I couldn't find a place that would go earlier than 16 
Very exciting :) good luck !!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you, I would have held out and not asked till after 16wks if it wasn't for it being his birthday and Christmas but thought it was worth asking! :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Not long now!!! Can't wait to hear your update! X


----------



## motherofboys

I had mine at 16+5 with ds4 and it was really obvious he was a boy at that point so I think just 2 days off of 16 weeks would be ok. 

Now I know I probably sound mental. But I've reached the point where I feel like maybe it's all going to be ok (I know I know, I'll probably be back in a couple of weeks crying about needing a daughter) but after the recent GD dip which I feel like was the worst I've experienced yet, I just don't think I can do that to myself again. Of course I'm scared of the regret, but dh says that we can try again and sway in the future if I want to. I saw my mum the other day and we are not close at all. And it made me think, if I can be closer with my boys, then in 40 years will the little dresses and hair clips I didn't buy really matter that much? 
I really think it is like grief, I've been sad, I've tried to convince myself it will happen one day, I've been so angry that i didn't get a girl when others have. I think I've reached acceptance. Like with the way I miss my nan still after 5 years, I think I'll always wish I'd had a girl. But I've looked at my life, and the things we'd have to change and give up for 1 more baby. And I feel it's selfish of me to just keep going for the chance of a girl. I feel I'm ready to move on to the next stage of parenting. I'm fed up living in the future, hoping but not daring to hope, planning the next pregnancy before I've even had the baby I was carrying. 
I've been lucky to have 4 healthy boys. 
I'll still be around to see how you all get on. Maybe not as often. And I may need to come back and vent if it gets tough. But I'm ready to move forwards with my boys and don't actually feel anything or anyone is missing.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad to hear you are feeling better about it all motherofboys.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

motherofboys, you are right, what REALLY matters is the relationship you have with your LO's. It's natural to wish for one gender or another, but am glad you feel you're getting to a point of acceptance with the beautiful boys you have, and your heart is feeling full with that! Hugs!


----------



## geordiemammy

pinkribbon said:


> Just an update to say my :yellow: bump turned :blue:. I am not disappointed at all, he is perfect in every way and I couldnt imagine having a daughter. I don't even want one anymore. We may go for a 4th in the future but I'd actually want another boy :haha: hope everyone is getting on well :kiss:

Pink you've had him already that seems to have flown congrats and I'm pleased your at peace with not having a girl xx


----------



## motherofboys

My relationship with my mother is awful. I see her once a year and watch what I say and need everything to be perfect so I can prove to her that I'm doing ok. I made the right choices for my life and I did it on my own. I don't want my boys to ever feel like that with me


----------



## rwhite

Good luck 30mummy - how many hours now til the scan?! (if you haven't had it already, eeek!)


----------



## MileyMamma

Motherofboys so glad your feeling better and more accepting of your situation :) don't be a stranger and check in on us when you feel like it :) hugs xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its 12pm, so about 3hrs!


----------



## motherofboys

I will keep checking back. I am eager to see you all get your dream genders


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks. Even though everyone has guessed girl for me, I am trying to prepare myself to hear boy as only yesterday there was a lady who had a baby with pretty girly looking nub turn out to be a boy! 
Soon as I get home will update you all. x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Waiting waiting waiting!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry its taken a while to get on, we went for lunch after the scan and there was no wifi signal! :saywhat:

well the good news is that baby cooperated well and showed us the important area and I can tell you we are having


Spoiler
a baby girl!! I am over the moon, shocked but so so happy!


----------



## motherofboys

Aw excellent congratulations


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh!!! How exciting!!!!!!!

Was DH just blown away?!?! I am so happy for you.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he was stunned and had no idea why he was in a medical centre on his birthday! Very happy as well, joked he's going to have to start saving now! :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha!!

I cannot even imagine hearing "It's a girl!" you must be so excited!


----------



## 30mummyof1

It's totally surreal! Very very happy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

congrats :) You must be made up ! 

Reading thought the thread again has made me rethink ttc again. I can't say anything to my husband though as he will be gutted; but i'm back to thinking I can't handle the disappointment :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

rhi rhi all i would say is that it depends what you find harder to deal with...having a 3rd boy or not trying and thinking what if in the future... Its definitely a hard decision, but only you know what would be worse for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

honestly what motherofboys posted yesterday truly helped me. no matter what this bean is i think i will be ok. when she was talking about how it's the relationship you have your your LO's that matter, she's right.

I'm trying to focus on that now, and whatever ends up happening will be ok. I would be lying to myself and everyone else if I said I wasn't hoping for a girl, but I think it's ok to hope for that so long as you know it's only a 50/50 shot!

I just want to be the best mom I can be.


----------



## MileyMamma

Aww congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## cckarting

Congrats, so happy for you!


----------



## caro103

been secretly following you ladies for a while :blush:, thought it's about time I said :hi: 

I've got two little boys atm and would love a girl in the future, we're not ttc yet though which is why I stayed quiet for a while, probably won't be until jan 2016, maybe slightly sooner but def not until at least june as I'm a bridesmaid and don't want to be pregnant then! 

Massive congratulations 30mummyof1, I cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now! 

looking forward to getting to know you ladies :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, hope you all get your dream genders too. x


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations 30mummy!!! :dance: Wow, can't imagine how exciting that must be! :cloud9:

And welcome Caro :D


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome caro, do you want me to add you to wtt on the front page? 
Just wanted to wish you all a fantastic Christmas 
I'm feeling increasingly good about my decision. I was thinking this morning, when we were ttc ds4 and it was getting to the point of 2 years I was thinking maybe I wasn't meant to have another, and I never started out ttc to get a girl so I gave myself till ds3s 3rd birthday then I'd quit ttc. I was happy with 3 boys then so why was it so important for ds4 to be a girl? And if I could be happy with 3 then I know I can do it with 4.


----------



## geordiemammy

Congratulations and a fab Christmas present for you x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Christmas to you all too. 
Very happy you're at peace with your decision motherofboys, hope you have a fab christmas with your family x


----------



## caro103

motherofboys said:


> Welcome caro, do you want me to add you to wtt on the front page?
> Just wanted to wish you all a fantastic Christmas
> I'm feeling increasingly good about my decision. I was thinking this morning, when we were ttc ds4 and it was getting to the point of 2 years I was thinking maybe I wasn't meant to have another, and I never started out ttc to get a girl so I gave myself till ds3s 3rd birthday then I'd quit ttc. I was happy with 3 boys then so why was it so important for ds4 to be a girl? And if I could be happy with 3 then I know I can do it with 4.

yes please :). Have a wonderful Christmas with your boys!

hope everyone else has a brilliant time too :) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Will do so now 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## cckarting

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## rwhite

That is lovely to hear you're feeling at peace motherofboys :) <3

And Merry Christmas to you all xx


----------



## MileyMamma

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope your having a magical day xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi sort of don't feel right being here, I have 2 girls and not disappointed in their gender at all, when was pregnant with my 2nd who is only 3 months I really thought she was going to be a boy and would of loved a boy but its not disappointment as I wouldn't change my beautiful girl for anything.
We do want a 3rd and final child though that we don't plan to start trying for until Jan 2016, so would love a boy to complete our family. I know I would love a girl just as much but a little scared if I will feel the terrible guilt this time that the thought of disapointment of never having a boy. I know having/wanting a boy isn't my only reason of wanting a 3rd though.
I hear so much condradictive stuff but is it still 50/50 of having either boy or girl when you already have 2 of one sex? Some say it decreases but others say its always 50/50.
Who of you ladies believe in swaying methods? I've been looking it up and also very contradictive.


----------



## caro103

jessicasmum said:


> Hi sort of don't feel right being here, I have 2 girls and not disappointed in their gender at all, when was pregnant with my 2nd who is only 3 months I really thought she was going to be a boy and would of loved a boy but its not disappointment as I wouldn't change my beautiful girl for anything.
> We do want a 3rd and final child though that we don't plan to start trying for until Jan 2016, so would love a boy to complete our family. I know I would love a girl just as much but a little scared if I will feel the terrible guilt this time that the thought of disapointment of never having a boy. I know having/wanting a boy isn't my only reason of wanting a 3rd though.
> I hear so much condradictive stuff but is it still 50/50 of having either boy or girl when you already have 2 of one sex? Some say it decreases but others say its always 50/50.
> Who of you ladies believe in swaying methods? I've been looking it up and also very contradictive.

I could have written that hun and I'm sure most ladies on here would agree with you too :). I'd agree once you have 2 of one sex its still 50/50 the 3rd will be the same sex again. I'm going to give swaying a go, we figured we've nothing to lose, for us the 'worst' that could happen is we get another gorgeous boy, the bonus would be a girl, so figured its worth a shot! though I don't know masses about swaying as we're not going to ttc until probably jan 2016 either, maybe slightly sooner but probably not :) xx


----------



## jessicasmum

caro103 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi sort of don't feel right being here, I have 2 girls and not disappointed in their gender at all, when was pregnant with my 2nd who is only 3 months I really thought she was going to be a boy and would of loved a boy but its not disappointment as I wouldn't change my beautiful girl for anything.
> We do want a 3rd and final child though that we don't plan to start trying for until Jan 2016, so would love a boy to complete our family. I know I would love a girl just as much but a little scared if I will feel the terrible guilt this time that the thought of disapointment of never having a boy. I know having/wanting a boy isn't my only reason of wanting a 3rd though.
> I hear so much condradictive stuff but is it still 50/50 of having either boy or girl when you already have 2 of one sex? Some say it decreases but others say its always 50/50.
> Who of you ladies believe in swaying methods? I've been looking it up and also very contradictive.
> 
> I could have written that hun and I'm sure most ladies on here would agree with you too :). I'd agree once you have 2 of one sex its still 50/50 the 3rd will be the same sex again. I'm going to give swaying a go, we figured we've nothing to lose, for us the 'worst' that could happen is we get another gorgeous boy, the bonus would be a girl, so figured its worth a shot! though I don't know masses about swaying as we're not going to ttc until probably jan 2016 either, maybe slightly sooner but probably not :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply :)
When you conceived your boy(s) do you know if it was the day of ovulation that you DTD to conceive? Just others say it was with theirs.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think it's a 50/50 no matter what but I had 4 boys till I finally concieved my girl so I don't think chances decrease after having a certain sex


----------



## Kaiecee

Plus all my babies were conceived right around ovulation


----------



## jessicasmum

Kaiecee said:


> I think it's a 50/50 no matter what but I had 4 boys till I finally concieved my girl so I don't think chances decrease after having a certain sex

So would you say you didn't do anything different when conceiving each time? Like there was no change in diet when conceived your girl than when conceived your boys? Was it a one time thing with conceiving your boys or was you dtd regular? I ask because others said it was only a 1 time.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mum you must still be beside yourself! Did you reveal the gender to family?

Miley less than a week for you now! How are you feeling?

Who finds out after Miley?


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes still in disbelief really! although someone has now said to me don't go crazy buying pink as may still be a boy...the scan showed 3 white lines and not just a lack of penis but guess so..least i would have enjoyed buying pink momentarily i guess..!

yes we have told family and a couple of friends, not going to do a fb announcement as excited as i am i don't feel a need.


----------



## Feronia

That scan sounds pretty conclusive, 30mummy! Congrats! :)

I find out in 4-7 weeks. I can't believe it's coming up so soon. Early on I thought "boy" but towards the end of pregnancy I've had a strong "girl" intuition. We are struggling with a girl name though. Oh and my daughter was conceived right around ovulation, and this baby was, too. I've read some convincing stuff against the theory of DTD timing though.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think I'd wouldn't do anything different because I think it's just by chance


----------



## Kaiecee

But I felt different with this pregnancy all my boys were in the 130-140 and this one is in the 160 I'm still throwing up but less than I did with all my boys


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mummy did you have scan pics? I don't remember seeing them. So thrilled for you! Can't believe someone is raining on your parade though


----------



## 30mummyof1

no don't think i did post, hang on sec...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautiful pics!!!

Doesn't get much more girly than that though! <3


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, you know what its like when you get something in your head!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes, I absolutely do. I'm sure it's difficult to wrap your head around having a girl!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Defo, prob won't believe it until baby is here! And then still it will surprise me from time to time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha you'll go to do a diaper change and wonder where the willie is :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep, i said to dh thats going to be a whole different ball game...literally! :rofl:


----------



## motherofboys

I think this forum should be gender desire rather than disappointment. As no one loves their child less because of their gender, and it's more sorrow for what you are not getting rather than disappointment with what you are getting.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hopin4ABump said:


> Haha you'll go to do a diaper change and wonder where the willie is :haha:

Or in my case if this is a little boy I will forget there's a willy! Not quite sure how to deal with one tbh.... That's not sounding how I hoped it would after all I am on my third baby so I can't be that much of a novice! But baby willys freak me out they have a mind of there own and look kinda funny! X


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Miley, :haha: :rofl: You are cracking me up 

Just watch out and cover it quickly as they DO have a mind of their own and love to spray people ;)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: miley yes willy's can have a mind of their own especially in the early days! but cleaning up is 
pretty straight forward :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Omg I'm gonna wear a wet suit!


----------



## jessicasmum

motherofboys said:


> I think this forum should be gender desire rather than disappointment. As no one loves their child less because of their gender, and it's more sorrow for what you are not getting rather than disappointment with what you are getting.

Couldn't put it better myself :)


----------



## caro103

jessicasmum said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi sort of don't feel right being here, I have 2 girls and not disappointed in their gender at all, when was pregnant with my 2nd who is only 3 months I really thought she was going to be a boy and would of loved a boy but its not disappointment as I wouldn't change my beautiful girl for anything.
> We do want a 3rd and final child though that we don't plan to start trying for until Jan 2016, so would love a boy to complete our family. I know I would love a girl just as much but a little scared if I will feel the terrible guilt this time that the thought of disapointment of never having a boy. I know having/wanting a boy isn't my only reason of wanting a 3rd though.
> I hear so much condradictive stuff but is it still 50/50 of having either boy or girl when you already have 2 of one sex? Some say it decreases but others say its always 50/50.
> Who of you ladies believe in swaying methods? I've been looking it up and also very contradictive.
> 
> I could have written that hun and I'm sure most ladies on here would agree with you too :). I'd agree once you have 2 of one sex its still 50/50 the 3rd will be the same sex again. I'm going to give swaying a go, we figured we've nothing to lose, for us the 'worst' that could happen is we get another gorgeous boy, the bonus would be a girl, so figured its worth a shot! though I don't know masses about swaying as we're not going to ttc until probably jan 2016 either, maybe slightly sooner but probably not :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply :)
> When you conceived your boy(s) do you know if it was the day of ovulation that you DTD to conceive? Just others say it was with theirs.Click to expand...

my 1st took 6mths to conceive, tbh we totally we just dtd really regularly right over ovulation, before and after to catch the egg. 2nd time we conceived the 1st mth and only dtd 3 times all month, although I'm pretty sure we did do it right around ovulation but I wasn't tracking to really know. I think we might give stopping dtd a few days before Ov a go for a couple mths and see what happens. 


Ladies willies are dangerous :rofl:, I've never been peed in the face but both my sons have targeted themselves when we missed catching it :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

caro103 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi sort of don't feel right being here, I have 2 girls and not disappointed in their gender at all, when was pregnant with my 2nd who is only 3 months I really thought she was going to be a boy and would of loved a boy but its not disappointment as I wouldn't change my beautiful girl for anything.
> We do want a 3rd and final child though that we don't plan to start trying for until Jan 2016, so would love a boy to complete our family. I know I would love a girl just as much but a little scared if I will feel the terrible guilt this time that the thought of disapointment of never having a boy. I know having/wanting a boy isn't my only reason of wanting a 3rd though.
> I hear so much condradictive stuff but is it still 50/50 of having either boy or girl when you already have 2 of one sex? Some say it decreases but others say its always 50/50.
> Who of you ladies believe in swaying methods? I've been looking it up and also very contradictive.
> 
> I could have written that hun and I'm sure most ladies on here would agree with you too :). I'd agree once you have 2 of one sex its still 50/50 the 3rd will be the same sex again. I'm going to give swaying a go, we figured we've nothing to lose, for us the 'worst' that could happen is we get another gorgeous boy, the bonus would be a girl, so figured its worth a shot! though I don't know masses about swaying as we're not going to ttc until probably jan 2016 either, maybe slightly sooner but probably not :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply :)
> When you conceived your boy(s) do you know if it was the day of ovulation that you DTD to conceive? Just others say it was with theirs.Click to expand...
> 
> my 1st took 6mths to conceive, tbh we totally we just dtd really regularly right over ovulation, before and after to catch the egg. 2nd time we conceived the 1st mth and only dtd 3 times all month, although I'm pretty sure we did do it right around ovulation but I wasn't tracking to really know. I think we might give stopping dtd a few days before Ov a go for a couple mths and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Ladies willies are dangerous :rofl:, I've never been peed in the face but both my sons have targeted themselves when we missed catching it :haha:Click to expand...

I think also going to give a go for a few months when we start ttc only DTD when unprotected once I get a positive opk. I might be TTC as early as September once my youngest turns 1 but depending on things like my weight loss and other things.


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations mummyof1 how exciting! And pink ribbon on your gorgeous son <3

Motherofboys its lovely to hear you are bonding happily with your boys and are in a good place. 

I'm not sure how I'm feeling, had my first 'it's a girl' dream and I just remember feeling relieved :-( I don't want to, I want to feel over the moon happy regardless.
I'm anxious and having a lot of nightmares, I think I am afraid of being disappointed. 

I worry about having a 3rd so much, and that it'll make things difficult, that being pregnant is taking me away from my boys, that I can't possibly love another baby as much as them.

I know this is the last for certain, definitely the most of what we can manage! 

I'm never like this in pregnancy, I'm usually really productive and clear-headed. Barely a whiff of nausea this pregnancy (each time it's been less).


----------



## heather2629

Just wanted to join this group. :) I'm expecting my first and, for some reason, am really wanting a girl. They just seem like more fun - though I know I have no reason to feel this way since I don't have any kids. No one really gets how I feel, aside from my husband, and I'm afraid to talk to anyone about it so I'm really glad I found this group.

We go in on Thursday of this week to find out what we're having. I've been trying to prepare myself by picking a boy's name, looking at boy clothes, and even planning a cute nursery in my head. It's helping, but I'm still afraid I'll have a look of disappointment on my face when the tech announces the gender to us. I would hate for her to see that and judge me for it. 

I'm so glad this group exists. It made me feel so much more normal reading through the threads. Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## EmyDra

I think things are always better when people are honest about their feelings. We all love our kids so much  and obviously a healthy baby is the outcome everyone wants as priority.
I wish I'd been more honest with myself last time as I think it would've been easier for me, it's a hard thing to talk about but I'm so glad this group exists.

I was talking about my baby more today and truly felt excited about another boy. It's so back and forth. A lot of this desire is created by societies expectations and family ones.


----------



## MileyMamma

We had our gender scan today! We're having a little boy! Any GD I had has vanished I'm so in love with our first son!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww congratulations, what a cutie! He is going to be so spoiled by his big sisters :haha:


----------



## caro103

aw wow congrats mileymamma! 

heather, good luck Thursday, I was hoping for a girl before I had my first son, secretly inside I don't think I vocalised it to anyone, when we found out I had a teeny smidgen of 'oh its not a girl' but I kinda think I'd have felt that way if it'd been the other way round about it not being a boy. 2nd time round I wanted a girl more with already having 1 boy, therefore stayed team yellow and it was the best decision as I honestly didn't care when he was born what sex he was, whereas I think I'd have been a bit disappointed if I'd found out at scan. Hope you get your princess but you really won't mind once your holding that baby :) xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So I go thru these stages of it's really a girl then thinking he made a mistake even though he showed me the girl bits and said he was 100% then I'm ok and I've already finished her bedroom etc and now I'm getting neurvous again :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

i think its completely normal kaicee after a number of boys, i panic daily and keep looking at my scan pics!
not long for you now is it?


----------



## MileyMamma

Kaicee it sounds so normal to be like that, I'm finishing it hard looking for boys stuff after 8 years of girl shopping, it's just not sinking in!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Miley, congratulations!!!!!! So glad your GD disappeared, you will surely enjoy having a boy around for a change! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Chinese gender chart says this baby is a boy.... ahhhhh


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou! The Chinese gender chart has been right with all three if my children, two girls then a boy! Was choosing new covers for my pram in blue and greys so strange after 8 years of pink shopping to be buying boys stuff! Strange but fun at the same time! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

when is your next scan hopingforabump?


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Miley! Boys are amazing :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I keep having mixture of feelings if my next child is another girl. I keep obsessing over if there is any truth in swaying, like I'll be certain 1 minute its all a load of nonsense and no matter what I do it's 50/50 chance everytime, the next minute I'm like there must be some truth in it.
I try to tell myself if I'm meant to have 3 girls thats my destiny but I can't stop horrible feeling that I will feel GD and I don't want to, I don't want to see both my sisters boys and be jealous that I didn't have 1.
I feel like a horrible selfish cow at the moment for even thinking these thoughts. I know I will love my next child no matter what but don't want to feel this horrible longing that something is missing.


----------



## heather2629

jessicasmum said:


> I keep having mixture of feelings if my next child is another girl. I keep obsessing over if there is any truth in swaying, like I'll be certain 1 minute its all a load of nonsense and no matter what I do it's 50/50 chance everytime, the next minute I'm like there must be some truth in it.
> I try to tell myself if I'm meant to have 3 girls thats my destiny but I can't stop horrible feeling that I will feel GD and I don't want to, I don't want to see both my sisters boys and be jealous that I didn't have 1.
> I feel like a horrible selfish cow at the moment for even thinking these thoughts. I know I will love my next child no matter what but don't want to feel this horrible longing that something is missing.

I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

heather2629 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I keep having mixture of feelings if my next child is another girl. I keep obsessing over if there is any truth in swaying, like I'll be certain 1 minute its all a load of nonsense and no matter what I do it's 50/50 chance everytime, the next minute I'm like there must be some truth in it.
> I try to tell myself if I'm meant to have 3 girls thats my destiny but I can't stop horrible feeling that I will feel GD and I don't want to, I don't want to see both my sisters boys and be jealous that I didn't have 1.
> I feel like a horrible selfish cow at the moment for even thinking these thoughts. I know I will love my next child no matter what but don't want to feel this horrible longing that something is missing.
> 
> I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)Click to expand...

Is this your last baby? How many do you have?
Thank you :)
Did you try to sway at all or do you not believe in it?


----------



## heather2629

heather2629 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I
> I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)
> 
> Is this your last baby? How many do you have?
> Thank you :)
> Did you try to sway at all or do you not believe in it?Click to expand...

It's my first baby, so it's even crazier that I have such a strong preference. I keep telling myself I should be happy with what I get! And, I will be. But, still. :wacko: I didn't try any swaying, though I read about it and I do wonder if it works.


----------



## jessicasmum

heather2629 said:


> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I
> I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)
> 
> Is this your last baby? How many do you have?
> Thank you :)
> Did you try to sway at all or do you not believe in it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's my first baby, so it's even crazier that I have such a strong preference. I keep telling myself I should be happy with what I get! And, I will be. But, still. :wacko: I didn't try any swaying, though I read about it and I do wonder if it works.Click to expand...

I really wanted my first to be a girl and I was worried in the scan waiting room thinking bet its a boy but I got my wish then. With 2nd I just thought so much it was a boy and even though I did/do want a boy I wasn't sad just shocked. I worry about that my next because it will be our last that if I will feel the disappointment at first.
How many do you plan to have?


----------



## heather2629

jessicasmum said:


> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I
> I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)
> 
> Is this your last baby? How many do you have?
> Thank you :)
> Did you try to sway at all or do you not believe in it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's my first baby, so it's even crazier that I have such a strong preference. I keep telling myself I should be happy with what I get! And, I will be. But, still. :wacko: I didn't try any swaying, though I read about it and I do wonder if it works.Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted my first to be a girl and I was worried in the scan waiting room thinking bet its a boy but I got my wish then. With 2nd I just thought so much it was a boy and even though I did/do want a boy I wasn't sad just shocked. I worry about that my next because it will be our last that if I will feel the disappointment at first.
> How many do you plan to have?Click to expand...

I totally see why'd you feel that way. I hope it's a boy for you when you decide to have another one! I'm sure when we hold our babies, all of these thoughts will be gone. I plan on having two. My husband and I are both from families of two, so we may shoot for that. Of course, you never know. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mum, I go on the 15th for my NT scan. I will be 12w4d.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same gestation as i was then :), hope you get a good nub shot :thumbup: thats if you want a peak of course?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I hope I get one too, but when I looked back through my 12 week scan with my boys, I didn't have a clear nub shot and this is the same office so I'm not getting my hopes up. Is it silly to mention it to the sonographer to see if she will try to get one?! lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes could be worth mentioning, i think the US is more informed of the nub compared to the Uk, i got good ones coincidentally with no'2 and 3,but not no' 1..


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome Heather
Congrats Miley so glad you're gd had disappeared. 
Good luck to those awaiting scans.
I think it's normal after a few boys to not really believe it is a girl, especial if you really wanted one. 
Society's expectations have a lot to answer for. I think for a lot of people it's this idea that you are not complete without both genders or that you'll have a better bond with a daughter and you're son will leave you the moment he meets a girl. 
I think so much of it is how you raise them, and the rest is individual personalities and whether you just clash or you gel. I know that sounds weird in regards to your own child but if you are both during willed people and as they get older their opinion on things is very different to yours you may find that you don't get along quite as easily with them as you would expect. I also think your own personality dictates what you get out of having a child of either gender. I know what I wanted from a girl was just a bit of variety, to shop in a different section and try my hand at girls hair styles. I find the madness and constant noise and activities of boys so much fun. When I stayed at a friend's over new years, she has 2 girls. One into girly stuff the other a real Tom boy and I found the one who offered boys things so much more fun. I think the appeal of a girl for me is because it's something I don't have and I want to experience everything. But I can set if someone was a real girly girl why the idea of a girl would be more fun, to do those princess things. It would honestly bore me to sit playing with bratz folks all afternoon when I could be running around with captain America shelf firing at an imaginary Loki. I think at the end of it all I'm better suited to boys. I always swore before DS 4 that if I had a girl she wouldn't wear pink and frilly dresses and that. It was only after I wanted a girl that I even looked at those things.
If live to say that in a few years I'll have another and sway for a girl like DH says but I seriously doubt it. I don't think house and money wise it would work. But the more time that passes the happier I am with the decision. When I stayed with my friend I felt no jealousy or sadness over the girl I don't have.


----------



## MileyMamma

I asked for a nub shot at my 12 week scan, she said we don't do that here I the uk but when I looked at my pics I had 2 great shots so worth asking :) x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just don't want to seem like a crazy person haha. But I think if I explain I have 2 boys and this is our last and i'm just eager to see any gender clues she might grow a soft spot for that, maybe?!


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> aw wow congrats mileymamma!
> 
> heather, good luck Thursday, I was hoping for a girl before I had my first son, secretly inside I don't think I vocalised it to anyone, when we found out I had a teeny smidgen of 'oh its not a girl' but I kinda think I'd have felt that way if it'd been the other way round about it not being a boy. 2nd time round I wanted a girl more with already having 1 boy, therefore stayed team yellow and it was the best decision as I honestly didn't care when he was born what sex he was, whereas I think I'd have been a bit disappointed if I'd found out at scan. Hope you get your princess but you really won't mind once your holding that baby :) xx

:wave: Caro, I have been lurking here for a while! (We're in similar situations as we've talked briefly before about it).

Hello girls, I am complicated, I have 2 boys and don't really really want a girl but I always think what am I missing. Motherofboys explained it well in that it's society's expectation. I get asked all the time if I will try for a girl, my best friend always tells me I'm missing out not having a girl. My mother always seems to point out the pretty girls dresses too and once said "oh I wish you'd had a girl look at all these lovely clothes. It made me a bit sad, that she was disappointed I had 2 boys.
We are contemplating a 3rd and I think I would like a girl this time, I had a pang of disappointment when I was told boy with my second (which didn't last long) so I'm wondering if I'm just trying to protect myself by saying I don't want a girl incase I never get one! But then I can easily see myself with 3 boys and that makes me happy too so I don't know! 
Sorry for waffling


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome. When I'm on the laptop I'll add you and Heather to the front page. I think I still need to up date on pink ribbon too do must do that. I was really pleased with my first and second meeting boys, my 3rd I felt like "oh not yet then" but that was it. But the pressure to have a girl got to me I guess and made me want one more than I ever really did


----------



## MileyMamma

I found it hard to imagine having a boy after 2 girls, and although I originally joined this thread wanting a third girl I'm happy I get to venture out and have a boy, I never really felt I was missing out on boy stuff though it's strange but now looking back I'm glad we're having a boy and think I may of been a little disappointed having a girl and never experiencing a boy as this is our last baby, I think it's only natural though to be curious of having a child of the opposite sex especially when they are so so different.


----------



## jessicasmum

heather2629 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I
> I TOTALLY get that. I also feel horribly selfish. I worry that the baby can somehow detect my thoughts and it's "hearing" me think these awful things. Still, it doesn't make it much easier. I know I'll be happy either way and DH is doing a really great job at pointing out how wonderful a son would be. I hope you get what you want when your time comes, dear. I really do. :)
> 
> Is this your last baby? How many do you have?
> Thank you :)
> Did you try to sway at all or do you not believe in it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's my first baby, so it's even crazier that I have such a strong preference. I keep telling myself I should be happy with what I get! And, I will be. But, still. :wacko: I didn't try any swaying, though I read about it and I do wonder if it works.Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted my first to be a girl and I was worried in the scan waiting room thinking bet its a boy but I got my wish then. With 2nd I just thought so much it was a boy and even though I did/do want a boy I wasn't sad just shocked. I worry about that my next because it will be our last that if I will feel the disappointment at first.
> How many do you plan to have?Click to expand...
> 
> I totally see why'd you feel that way. I hope it's a boy for you when you decide to have another one! I'm sure when we hold our babies, all of these thoughts will be gone. I plan on having two. My husband and I are both from families of two, so we may shoot for that. Of course, you never know. :)Click to expand...

Thank you. I hope you get your girl :)
We originally wanted just 2 but because of the massive age gap between my daughters we have changed our minds and now want 3 so that my youngest and 3rd are closer in age.


----------



## jessicasmum

motherofboys said:


> Welcome. When I'm on the laptop I'll add you and Heather to the front page. I think I still need to up date on pink ribbon too do must do that. I was really pleased with my first and second meeting boys, my 3rd I felt like "oh not yet then" but that was it. But the pressure to have a girl got to me I guess and made me want one more than I ever really did

Can you add me too please? 2 girls hoping for a boy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

30mummyof1 said:


> i think its completely normal kaicee after a number of boys, i panic daily and keep looking at my scan pics!
> not long for you now is it?

At least you ladies understand :) 
I have another ultrasound next Tuesday to check her weight because of the diabetes I'll be 30 weeks and I have to keep an eye out for my high blood pressure and I'm still throwing up daily which really sucks and I pretty muc have migraines everyday :( but I'm having a cesarian so if she's too big I might be having her around feb 28 instead of march 21 the won't let me go 40 weeks thats for sure


----------



## motherofboys

Jessicasmum I'll add you too when I get the chance


----------



## kaths101

MileyMamma said:


> I found it hard to imagine having a boy after 2 girls, and although I originally joined this thread wanting a third girl I'm happy I get to venture out and have a boy, I never really felt I was missing out on boy stuff though it's strange but now looking back I'm glad we're having a boy and think I may of been a little disappointed having a girl and never experiencing a boy as this is our last baby, I think it's only natural though to be curious of having a child of the opposite sex especially when they are so so different.

I think you are very lucky to have both, I think boys initially get a raw deal - people think they are always fighting and rolling in mud but really They are so fun and lovely!! A lot of people say they are more cuddley then girls! That's why I wouldn't be sad to have another boy I think I would just like to experience a girl too! Knowing my luck I will get a girl who hates pretty dresses and likes rolling in mud :haha:


----------



## heather2629

I find out (hopefully) what we're having today, and I'm so nervous. Every time I think about it, I feel like I'm going to throw up! Not just because I'm nervous about finding out the gender (because I definitely am), but because I'm worried about everything else. Before any appointment, I get so nervous that something will be wrong. Since I can't feel kicks or movement yet, I have no proof that the baby is still going strong and I tend to get super anxious. Ugh! Just counting down the hours.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How much longer until your appointment, Heather?


----------



## heather2629

Hopin4ABump said:


> How much longer until your appointment, Heather?

It's at 6 p.m. CST here in the U.S. So, as of right now, 3 hours. I hate that I get so nervous before appointments, and this one in particular. :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Try not to stress, everything well be A ok!!!! 

I know it's hard though. Part of your job as a mommy is to worry. Hugs!


----------



## kaths101

heather2629 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> How much longer until your appointment, Heather?
> 
> It's at 6 p.m. CST here in the U.S. So, as of right now, 3 hours. I hate that I get so nervous before appointments, and this one in particular. :cry:Click to expand...

Good luck, let us know how you got on!


----------



## MileyMamma

heather2629 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> How much longer until your appointment, Heather?
> 
> It's at 6 p.m. CST here in the U.S. So, as of right now, 3 hours. I hate that I get so nervous before appointments, and this one in particular. :cry:Click to expand...

Good luck! Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

heather2629 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> How much longer until your appointment, Heather?
> 
> It's at 6 p.m. CST here in the U.S. So, as of right now, 3 hours. I hate that I get so nervous before appointments, and this one in particular. :cry:Click to expand...

Good luck :)


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## heather2629

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I'm in kind of a funk right now. We went in for the ultrasound and *most importantly*, the baby is healthy and active. I'm thrilled with that, obviously! The tech was immediately convinced she knew what the gender was. "That's a little boy," she cooed. Honestly, I'm not proud of the way I reacted. I said nothing. I stared at the screen while my DH filled in the silence with gasps and excitement. I immediately went into the bathroom afterwards and cried. I made sure DH didn't see me crying, but I was quite upset. 

To make me feel better, we went shopping immediately after. We picked out three boy outfits (included one in this post), and it really helped me. 

DH spent the night talking about all the positives - less drama, no PMS (apparently, he can only handle one dramatic girl in the house, haha!), someone to build things with. We also planned out the nursery - an adventure/planes, trains, and automobiles theme with clouds and vintage trucks.

I feel so guilty for being sad, even if it was only for 10 minutes. I'm SO beyond happy to have this baby and I know that many people struggle for years to have one. I know some never have them. To have a baby on our first cycle of trying is a miracle, and I'm not taking that for granted. I'd hate for that to be misunderstood.

Now, I'm just busying myself with trying to read all about the benefits of having little boys. I'm sure there are plenty.

Thanks for listening to my story! Feels great to have an outlet for sharing my thoughts.

PS - I think we've picked a name, too! The name Russell has always stuck out to me (mainly because of the little boy from the Pixar movie "Up"). We were driving to the store after I'd received the news and I was in a haze. I looked out the window and saw a Russell Stover chocolate store. The sign on the store was one that is lit - like neon - but every single part of the sign was out except "Russell." It illuminated the night, and it felt right. :)

https://s30.postimg.org/xzycov06p/IMG_20150108_211438_1.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

Aw that's so cute. And honestly you will love having a boy. I agree with the point someone else made that boys often get the rough end of the stick, with people assuming that they are harder work and little terrors just because they are boys when really it's just their personality. They are all so different, but the main thing is that who ever they are you're going to love them because they're your baby. 
If each of us were told we could go back and do it all again, have the same number of children on the same dates, but the only difference would be that you could choose gender I'm pretty sure no one would change the gender of any of their kids. I mean how do you pick one and say you'll have a different one instead if that one? I can not imagine my life without any of mine, even with another child in their place. I'd just have liked to add another I between ds3 and ds4. And that could have been my girl lol I've always loved the idea of starting and finishing with a boy


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Aw hun, HUGS to you. Don't feel bad. We all know what you mean. We know you are grateful for this pregnancy (HEALTHY!) and this sweet baby boy. We know you don't mean you won't love him just like you would've loved a little girl.
I am sorry you didn't get the gender your heart desired. I feel I will have that same fate when I have my gender scan in a few short weeks. 
I am a momma to two boys and I will tell you that I love having my momma's boys :) It's a beautiful bond. 
Do you care to share any scan pics?


----------



## kaths101

Aw heather, congratulations on your little boy and I'm so glad he is healthy! You are totally allowed to feel how you are feeling and isn't it great you can write it down here! 
I think it's better to find out now to get used to it and honestly the minute he is born you will love him to bits and wouldn't swap him for any girl! A few months later - he will be your world. 
Boys are such fun and so so loving, they really are a joy and I know ladies previously who had wanted a girl but had a boy and later said they were so so glad! 
Boys and girls are both lovely, it's only whats between their legs that are different. 
It annoys me when people say a daughter is for life, a son is until he gets a wife..um excuse me who's to say that you will get on with your daughter? Who says they will like wearing dresses? Who says your daughter won't get to a stroppy teenager and not talk to her mum. (I know boys do this too).
I have 2 boys and enjoy buying their clothes, I hardly ever buy Browns and dark colours, I dress them in bright reds, greens, turquoise..colours that I personally like anyway! There really is some totally cute boys clothes out there you just have to look a bit more for it! 
Personally I feel safer having boys, I always think about when they are teenagers, a girl would scare me I think Lol.
I got over my pang of GD by feeding off my OHs joy, he was so so pleased to get boys that I felt like I had given him the best gift ever. Take on your OHs enthusiasm and embrace it. 
Big hugs, did you get a picture of your little man?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh congrats on your little boy, its true boys are great such fun. me and ds2 are particularly close and i don't see that changing just because i suddenly have a daughter!
also dh is closer to his mum than i am to mine so it certainly doesn't need to change once they marry either :)


----------



## heather2629

Thank you all so, so, so much for understanding and sharing such kind words. It helps tremendously to have people to talk to. Aside from my husband, no one knows how badly I wanted a girl and I was afraid to talk about it. So glad I found this place! I'm coming to terms with my little boy and can't wait to meet him. DH and I love camping, being outdoors, and going to basketball games - thinking maybe a boy would be more fun to do those things with. :)

I do have pictures, but I left them at home on accident. I will post them when I get back tonight! The "potty shot" seems like there's no denying he's a boy, and I hope it's right because I won't be able to handle the ups and downs of it being wrong.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations on your son, I cried when I got out to, even tho I said I didn't mind at the time I really was thinking please be pink, in fact as soon as I got in the car I broke down but after an hour I was ok, I bought him some outfits yesterday which was strange as I have pink shopped for 8 years, I feel do guilty for crying but I couldn't help it and it didn't help we had our parents there and his dad was over the moon it's a boy, I too keep thinking of all the positives but it's sunk in now. We chose a name for him last night and that has helped too. We are calling him Kitt Anthony John so now he has an identity :) congratulations again, we can be on our boy journey together :) xxx


----------



## heather2629

MileyMamma said:


> Congratulations on your son, I cried when I got out to, even tho I said I didn't mind at the time I really was thinking please be pink, in fact as soon as I got in the car I broke down but after an hour I was ok, I bought him some outfits yesterday which was strange as I have pink shopped for 8 years, I feel do guilty for crying but I couldn't help it and it didn't help we had our parents there and his dad was over the moon it's a boy, I too keep thinking of all the positives but it's sunk in now. We chose a name for him last night and that has helped too. We are calling him Kitt Anthony John so now he has an identity :) congratulations again, we can be on our boy journey together :) xxx

Kitt, how cute! I love how we both eased our disappointment with outfit shopping, haha. I'm glad I have someone to take this boy journey with! It's sunk in for me now, I think, and I'm starting to get excited. Congratulations on your baby, by the way!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your boy! They truely are amazing, mine are all so different! They love all the boy things with their dad but love to do the stuff I like to do too! I'm like you and like to camp, fish, baseball, cooking, all kinds of thing and my boys love to cook with mom! We got our middle son an apron and cooking supplies with a cookbook for Christmas and he loves to use them :) I totally agree it makes no difference boy or girl they will love what you love because it's your time together! I also disagree about once a man gets married they leave their mom. My dh takes to his mother a few times a week so they are very close. Can't wait for you to experience all the wonderful things that little boy will bring to your life :)


----------



## Feronia

Congrats heather!
I do agree that with kids, the only difference is what's between their legs. The hormonal differences aren't even activated until puberty, and in my anatomy and physiology class we learned that the hormones are exactly the same between sexes until then. So I think it's pretty safe to say that our little one's personalities would be almost identical if they happened to be the other sex. :) After puberty, who knows though, lol.

My daughter loves trains, cars, trucks, blocks, and roughhousing with dad. I'm a tomboy myself. We mostly dress her in boy clothes because I can't stand pink frilly things and dresses, so she's mistaken for a boy when we go out. Not that I mind. Evaluating the reasons for wanting another girl, it's not because I like any of the stereotypical girl activities -- princesses, pink, lots of dolls -- no way. I just think that as they grow older, two of the same sex would get along better and have more in common, especially as they're navigating puberty. I'm fairly certain I'd want another boy if I had a boy first... and if I do end up having a boy (we're finding out next month at birth), I will snap at anyone who says "at least you have one of each." Grrr!

I do think that both DH and I are getting over it though, or at least starting to. We have a name that we love that we'd be sad not to use, and that's been the main thing that's helped. What doesn't help is that I've developed a strong intuition that I'm having a girl, so I do sort of worry about being disappointed at the birth...


----------



## caro103

kaths101 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> aw wow congrats mileymamma!
> 
> heather, good luck Thursday, I was hoping for a girl before I had my first son, secretly inside I don't think I vocalised it to anyone, when we found out I had a teeny smidgen of 'oh its not a girl' but I kinda think I'd have felt that way if it'd been the other way round about it not being a boy. 2nd time round I wanted a girl more with already having 1 boy, therefore stayed team yellow and it was the best decision as I honestly didn't care when he was born what sex he was, whereas I think I'd have been a bit disappointed if I'd found out at scan. Hope you get your princess but you really won't mind once your holding that baby :) xx
> 
> :wave: Caro, I have been lurking here for a while! (We're in similar situations as we've talked briefly before about it).
> 
> Hello girls, I am complicated, I have 2 boys and don't really really want a girl but I always think what am I missing. Motherofboys explained it well in that it's society's expectation. I get asked all the time if I will try for a girl, my best friend always tells me I'm missing out not having a girl. My mother always seems to point out the pretty girls dresses too and once said "oh I wish you'd had a girl look at all these lovely clothes. It made me a bit sad, that she was disappointed I had 2 boys.
> We are contemplating a 3rd and I think I would like a girl this time, I had a pang of disappointment when I was told boy with my second (which didn't last long) so I'm wondering if I'm just trying to protect myself by saying I don't want a girl incase I never get one! But then I can easily see myself with 3 boys and that makes me happy too so I don't know!
> Sorry for wafflingClick to expand...

:hi: kath, fancy bumping into you here!

congratulations on your little boy Heather, you already sound like you're seeing all the positives little boys bring :) xx


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry I've not had a chance to up date the front page yet. 
Feronia that is really interesting. Everyone talks about boys and girls as if they are different species and how their child of whatever sex was so much harder to deal with than the other because of their gender. And when their girls strop it's because of their hormones and when their boys are bouncing around it's hormones making them naturally rougher. Of course they ignore the fact that there's a girl bouncing with them or a boy sitting quietly reading in the corner etc


----------



## motherofboys

Also my ds2 loves cooking. It calms him too so has been a great tool. He sometimes gets carried away and has trouble controlling his impulses. At these times anything that's near his feet will be used to "practice football skills" which basically means kicking and flicking things into the air. There are other things too. But when he gets to the point where it's like he has tuned out and isn't actually there (his eyes glaze over and everything) one of us will go "hey do you want to help make dinner?" Or "shall we make a cake?" Or whatever, and his there. And he never ever messes around while cooking. He says he wants to be a chef when he grows up.


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations on the baby boys Kitt and Russell! Love their names 

We have our boy ne picked and I love it, it's perfect and will be a shame not to use it if it is a girl.

I love having two boys, they are so sweet with each other and slowly growing into the best of friends.


----------



## Feronia

That's so cute, motherofboys. :) There are so many activities and hobbies where I can't understand why they're "boy" or "girl" activities. I'm personally pretty bad at cooking, but DH is amazing so he home cooks all of our meals.
I do totally think that people often blame or praise the sex of their child for a certain trait that is actually based on personality or socialization.


----------



## MileyMamma

I plan on getting all kids together playing, I don't mind if Kitt wants to play dolls or if thea want so play cars! As long as they are happy I am :)


----------



## motherofboys

I've always been open to them playing with whatever they want, but they have naturally gravitated towards 'boy' toys. There are so many make chefs and let's face it men have to feed themselves when they are single so why stop because they are married?! Dh does a lot of cooking here too. 
I always used to prefer my brothers toys, they were way cooler. 
I have a 5th boys name picked, just in case. And I'm a little sad as I had begun imagining him. 
I'm expecting that in April when all my friends babies start arriving I will have a dip. But I'm sure that's normal.


----------



## MileyMamma

My girls are both very girly but have had the option to play with whatever they like and thea likes boys films and some boys toys, she lobes the colour blue because of frozen and the girls have a half pink half blue bedroom and not the pink frilly one I would of loved them to have! But it makes them happy, my friend has a son and won't allow him a doll even tho he loves them and wants to play babies, she says her husband doesn't agree and think he shouldn't be playing with dolls and should have 'boy' toys which I feel is totally narrow minded and rather cruel tbh x


----------



## kaths101

MileyMamma said:


> My girls are both very girly but have had the option to play with whatever they like and thea likes boys films and some boys toys, she lobes the colour blue because of frozen and the girls have a half pink half blue bedroom and not the pink frilly one I would of loved them to have! But it makes them happy, my friend has a son and won't allow him a doll even tho he loves them and wants to play babies, she says her husband doesn't agree and think he shouldn't be playing with dolls and should have 'boy' toys which I feel is totally narrow minded and rather cruel tbh x

My son loves playing with dolls, why not it's a baby!! It's like saying a real baby is for women only, and men can't cuddle it because that would make them 'gay'.
I've heard that before - why let your son play with dolls, he'll be gay!! Really?? :haha: - and if he is gay so be it!!
I saw a picture recently along those lines but it said 'no it will just make him a good father' :thumbup:


----------



## caro103

my boys have dolls, a toy kitchen, pushchairs, dollies clothes etc, they love playing with them! they also have cars and tools etc but I can't imagine a girl wouldn't like also playing with those too. I do love toys like playmobil and duplo/lego though as they're really gender neutral (accept for I've noticed they're started to produce a pink range and a darker range clearly aimed at specific genders but we haven't bought any of those). My step sisters husband is likeyour friend Mileymamma, their son isn't allowed any dolls, irons, kitchens or cleaning type toys, I find it really sad, I'd say one of my boys favourite and most played with toys is the mop and broom, I guess because they actually work to sweep etc! and what are they worried will happen if he plays with those toys...that he'll become a young man who can look after himself and a house...how terrible ;)!! x


----------



## MileyMamma

kaths101 said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> My girls are both very girly but have had the option to play with whatever they like and thea likes boys films and some boys toys, she lobes the colour blue because of frozen and the girls have a half pink half blue bedroom and not the pink frilly one I would of loved them to have! But it makes them happy, my friend has a son and won't allow him a doll even tho he loves them and wants to play babies, she says her husband doesn't agree and think he shouldn't be playing with dolls and should have 'boy' toys which I feel is totally narrow minded and rather cruel tbh x
> 
> My son loves playing with dolls, why not it's a baby!! It's like saying a real baby is for women only, and men can't cuddle it because that would make them 'gay'.
> I've heard that before - why let your son play with dolls, he'll be gay!! Really?? :haha: - and if he is gay so be it!!
> I saw a picture recently along those lines but it said 'no it will just make him a good father' :thumbup:Click to expand...

Exactly! If my boy wants dollies he can have them! If he wants to wear a dress that's not a problem I won't ever worry about what others think, as long as my children are happy individuals I will be proud!


----------



## motherofboys

I saw the picture that said about making him a good father. My friend said that when she bought her son a pram and my nan used to say it all the time. I would buy them for my boys if they wanted them, but I don't agree with the theory that it makes them a good dad. Dh, his brother and their father never played with dolls, and they are all brilliant fathers. My brother had his own dolls and pram etc and he hasn't seem his daughter for about 6 years (she's 9) and for 2.5 years before that he saw her 2-3 times a year. He'd phone, promise to visit, she'd get excited and he wouldn't turn up. So again I think it's a personality thing, as well as the values you bring them up with. I think my mum was a big influence in him abandoning his daughter (and can I just say here how bloody unfair that has seemed at times. That he gets a baby girl and can't be bothered to see her while I desperately wanted one and didn't get one)


----------



## heather2629

I love reading about how boys sometimes take on "girl" activities. Why they are separated into girl/boy activities I don't understand, but still! DH loves to cook, so I'm hoping my LO will join him in the kitchen. I think one of the main reasons I wanted a girl was so she could craft with me. But, who says my son can't join me? I'm starting to feel better about that. :)

I'm not sure what to do about this, though. We were going to wait to announce that we're having a boy until my anatomy scan on the 20th (to make sure he's still a boy!) But, now we're getting impatient and want to announce! My fear is that my doctor will say it's a girl at the next scan instead. Since it was a private ultrasound at 17 weeks, I'm just worried. Do you think it's accurate at 17 weeks? 

I have photos of his "bits." I can post them tonight (weird to say I'll post photos of that...) in case anyone is really good at telling for sure. DH says he's positive we saw his boy parts, though. Just a bit worried, I guess!


----------



## motherofboys

I had a scan at 16 +5 with ds4 and it was very obvious he was a boy. i didn't get a photo but did get a dvd and watched it back hoping to see some sign she was wrong but when i did i couldn't deny it.


----------



## motherofboys

Right I THINK I've updated everything. If I missed someone or put someone in the wrong place please tell me. Also if you spot a name and know how they are getting on but they haven't come back to update us will you let me know. I'm always curious to know how it turned out


----------



## Hopin4ABump

heather, I had a scan at 17w with my last one and it was extremely obvious he was a he! go ahead and post pic for us to see :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say a boy is pretty obvious, didn't have a scan at 16/17 weeks with either boy but with ds2 it was obvious even at 12wk scan and i saw it straight away when she did a quick scan of the body first off at 20wks. with ds1 we were team yellow so looked away when she was in that area!
Feel free to post pics :)


----------



## caro103

heather I do know of 1 person that was told boy for her 4th child and then at the 20 week scan it was actually a girl, however I think she was more like 15weeks for the 'boy' scan, however I think that's really really rare and its much more likely to be told girl and actually its a boy. My mum's a midwife and said she's been to several little boys now who have very pink nurseries :/...now that's gotta be a shock! 

and my DS1 absolutely loves crafty things :), he's 4 in april and will now spend ages creating all sorts of pictures and models, we can spend quite a lot of time together doing them :)


----------



## motherofboys

a mum at school recently was told girl and gave birth to a boy. I think its much less common the other way round but I know someone from another site where she was told boy and it was a girl. There was something in the way and on the scan pic you could clearly see it wasn't attached down there. Feel free to post a picture


----------



## heather2629

I've attached a photo of the baby's bits. Unfortunately, it's the only photo we have so I'm hoping it's enough to tell for sure. I'd rest a lot easier if it turns out it's obvious he's a boy! :D
 



Attached Files:







itsaboy.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## cckarting

It's not obvious to me it's a boy, it's actually a very confusing shot for me, but I'm not an expert!


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hate when people talk about gender mistakes because I was told girl after having 4 boys and I go in tomorrow for my 30 weeks ultrasound and I'll be devestated if they say boy after saying girl 100% and showing me her bits especiLly since the room is done I have so much anxiety


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on your little boy Heather <3 I was given a strange picture (not typical potty shot either) of my son's bits, but he is all boy! I *think* I can see the penis on your pic :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think a see a willy too but not classic pottyshot?

Very anxious here too Kaicee :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Again not the classic potty shot but I do see what looks like boys bits. The sonographer would have seen for longer and with movement of the baby so would have a better idea. But if I had to guess I'd say boy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's not often, at all, that they get the gender wrong at a gender u/s. In fact, I've known dozens and dozens of pregnant women, and I've never known someone personally that has been told wrong. 
I've obviously heard of it, but it's really not common. Have faith in the professional sonographer that told you the gender! I feel certain it's a boy!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## EmyDra

I've known one in real life that I met at a parent group who had a boy after being told girl. She took it very well though did take him home in pink babygrows!


----------



## EmyDra

It's not looking likely that we'll be able to afford the extra scan (hospital won't tell gender) so I may have another 30 weeks to wait!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told 100% girl at 21 weeks I'm now almost 31 weeks so if something has changed which I doubt this mommy will be very mad !


----------



## Hopin4ABump

HAHA @ taking the boy home in pink. I love it!!! :)


----------



## heather2629

Kaiecee - I know the feeling of having anxiety about the gender. That's why I'm so nervous. I wanted a little girl like crazy, but when I found out I was having a boy everything changed and now I'm in love with the idea. I'm terrified of finding out otherwise. Hope your ultrasound went well today and you got to see your little girl again! :)

EmyDra - I'm sorry to hear that. I hope something works out and you are able to go in. Sending positive vibes your way!

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm worried that I'll go in next week and they'll say it's not a boy... so I think I'll wait to announce until after that day. DH is chomping at the bit to announce, though. My little boy already has me wrapped around his finger, so I guess I'm just anxious. The ultrasound tech did say it was a guarantee that it's a boy, so I'm hanging on that hope!


----------



## caro103

sounds pretty definite heather. 

I'm sure the others ladies are also correct, especially if the sonographer is really confident, I bet most mistakes are when the sonographers not confident they've got it right. I know someone who was told it was 60/40 it was a girl, to me that's really not much better than just staying team yellow as really could go either way! if you're told 100% girl then I doubt they're wrong :) xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So I had another dr this time around and she refuses to say 100% but she says it's definetly a girl and she's 98-99% sure so I think I can calm down and just enjoy these last few weeks of pregnancy knowing our little girl will be here soon


----------



## EmyDra

I've been feeling really happy and positive about boy number 3 this week. My kids are just gorgeous and this one will be too  first US is a week today and just hoping it's all good news. I've never got a nub shot but I'll share it if I do 

If it's a girl the 'steal your beauty' myth is true! My skin is just never spotty and I keep getting them. Bleugh!

Husband has said he would like a little girl now and that he does think that's what it is. He chose our girls name and persuaded me so would make sense 

Kaiecee - I think with those odds and different opinions there's a wee girl in there! But I would still be worrying in your position. No one wants to bond with one gender and be told another.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats great odds Kaicee, yes try and enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy and it won't be long before you are holding your baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

I've had friends who have had 1 us and were told girl and never doubted it I think it's just frustrating because I've seen very obvious boy bits at 20 weeks with all 4 of my boys ...she did show me girl parts yesterday so I think I'll relax especially since this is my 1st baby with a high hb at 155-160 all my boys were max 140 so I just need to relax


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I got for my NT scan today, @ 12w4d so I'm hoping to get a nub shot, though with my last two pregnancies I have not gotten one although with both of them I didn't even know what I was looking for...
I am going to ask the sonographer today if she will try to get me a nub shot, it might irritate her but hey it's worth asking the question. I'll wait til towards the end of the scan to try and butter her up for it :haha:
I go in about 20 minutes so I'll be sure to update you ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you get a good shot!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Got several nubs. Feel certain it's my 3rd boy.


----------



## 30mummyof1

can we see pics?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Didn't expect to feel so sad! I feel so awful. I know it will be perfect no matter what.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 14









2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 15









3.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14









4.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14









5.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Last two. It's definitely a boy.
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13









7.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for sharing...yes i would have to agree with you on it looking like a boy. Nub guesses are just that though, i have seen very boy looking nubs be girls but i think it would be an idea to prepare yourself. Maybe think of some names that you like? :hugs:
When will you know for sure? x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah. I'm pretty used to boy names by now so it should come easy.

I am surprising DH with a gender scan on 2/14. I'll be 17 weeks.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that will be a special day to find out x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It will be. Although I already know the gender, lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

don't be too taken with nub shots. 
My last looked girly... infact I had a very high girl response on here (in the guess the gender bit) and I got my hopes up :/ and It was a boy


----------



## Hopin4ABump

If the nub is wrong, it's usually guessed girl ends up boy. Not trying to put too much on it but i feel like mine is a classic example of a boy nub honestly.

I am glad I feel like I know now, so that when the scan comes I can already be feeling certain it's a boy. That way I can just enjoy seeing bubs again :)


----------



## motherofboys

It does look very much like Ds4s nub. I think the best thing is to prepare for a boy, if it's wrong then you'll be even more surprised, but it may help if you are prepared if you do hear boy

Ive known 2 people in 3 years be told gi and have a boy at my boys school.


----------



## cckarting

Those are wonderful scan pics!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know, right?! I explained the whole 'nub' theory to her and it became a game for her to find the best nub shots she could. I was very fortunate!


----------



## caro103

aw glad you got some good nub shots and she was on board in finding it! probably best to prepare yourself its another lovely little boy xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I kind of like the expression "3 of a kind" haha my 3 boys will be perfect. I love him to pieces already.


----------



## Mommy_DK

I soooo envy all of you ladies with all of these boys! I would love to have a house full of boys! Lol I have two girls 1 boy and praying for another boy! If not I will keep going until I get 4 boys total (just seems like a good number of boys To have!) lol my grandmother says Girl and she has yet to be wrong and the chinese calendar also says girl.... But hopefully God is working a miracle. I just got my BFP a week ago 

Hope you all don't mind me joining the thread


----------



## heather2629

Mommy_DK said:


> I soooo envy all of you ladies with all of these boys! I would love to have a house full of boys! Lol I have two girls 1 boy and praying for another boy! If not I will keep going until I get 4 boys total (just seems like a good number of boys To have!) lol my grandmother says Girl and she has yet to be wrong and the chinese calendar also says girl.... But hopefully God is working a miracle. I just got my BFP a week ago
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me joining the thread

It's always relieving to me to hear people say they want a boy when they already have one. Since I was so opposed to having a boy (mainly because I'm naive and assumed they were hard to raise), hearing all these people praise little boys has helped me come to terms with it! Hoping you get another one! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi heather! Yes , having the two girls and one boy has made me realize how precious and lovely little girls are but has also made me realize how much easier the boys are to raise! My girls are very emotional and sensitive and need LOTS of attention, my son is much less emotional and does his own thing. I love my girls to death but two is quite enough pink for us to deal with right now! Haha 

How many do you have ? Sorry I missed that ... I'm trying to go back through the thread to catch up now


----------



## EmyDra

I was just speaking to a mummy of 3 grown up children, 2 boys and a girl and she really said the girl threw her! The boys were calm and easygoing but the daughter had such an attitude it was a shock to the system!

I always wanted 2 boys and 1 girl, tops I will have one girl now and I'm fine with that  if I was having twins i'd want B/G twins


----------



## EmyDra

Hopin4 nub is just nub so there's still a chance it could go either way, but I'd definitely prepare for a wee dude, the pics are absolutely beautiful <3
Im scared of feeling disappointment but I know it'll be short lived. Wanna bond and snuggle my baby


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Emy, thank you. I am settling into the fact that it's likely a boy, that nub is so clear isn't it? I would be very shocked if I hear anything but boy. But I am ok with that the more I think of it, the more I feel like maybe it's a good thing for the flow of our household, I know everything happens like it's supposed to.

I think DH is having a harder time with it than I am, he's in MAJOR denial about the nub, he thinks it's still a girl - I know nubs aren't everything but to me this nub isn't even really questionable. He wants to have a 4th baby if this one is a boy. We will see. I don't know how I feel about it. Difficult not to ask myself the question, would we have a 4th child if this one was a girl? Probably not, so why would we if this is a boy? You can't just keep having children hoping for a specific gender, there's no guarantee I wouldn't have 4 boys. So there are lots of questions to answer before we even consider it. But right now I feel like 3 is enough for me.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hopin- I hope a miracle comes through and the nub was simply your baby girl still developing :flower:

if not I'm glad you are coming to terms with it, it is encouraging


----------



## heather2629

Mommy_DK said:


> Hi heather! Yes , having the two girls and one boy has made me realize how precious and lovely little girls are but has also made me realize how much easier the boys are to raise! My girls are very emotional and sensitive and need LOTS of attention, my son is much less emotional and does his own thing. I love my girls to death but two is quite enough pink for us to deal with right now! Haha
> 
> How many do you have ? Sorry I missed that ... I'm trying to go back through the thread to catch up now

This is my first! So, I know I have plenty of time to get my princess, I just thought it would be nice to have her first. Having a son first means my second kiddo will have a protective older brother, though - which is cute. :)


----------



## Mommy_DK

Heck yes that little girl will be so lucky! And in hopins case that little girl will be soooo protected , if she decides to try again! I'm so jealous haha


----------



## cckarting

Lol I feel the same if this little one comes out as a girl, there won't be a chance for a boyfriend! Lol 3 older brothers, 2 that are already over protective of the youngest boy, and they are wrestlers hahaha!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

My little sister just posted on FB a pic of her and her daughter getting manicures together (she's 1y.o.)....I felt a pang of jealousy :(

I have come to realize that if I had all girls I would wish for a boy too. I just think there are so many differences in each gender that you wish you could experience it all if that makes sense. I am a tad jealous of her because she has a boy and a girl. Feels really immature to say that though.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hopin4ABump said:


> My little sister just posted on FB a pic of her and her daughter getting manicures together (she's 1y.o.)....I felt a pang of jealousy :(
> 
> I have come to realize that if I had all girls I would wish for a boy too. I just think there are so many differences in each gender that you wish you could experience it all if that makes sense. I am a tad jealous of her because she has a boy and a girl. Feels really immature to say that though.

I don't think you sound immature, I feel exactly the same, my sister has 2 girls 1 boy and I feel jealous too because I would love to have a boy.


----------



## kaths101

> Hello girls, I am complicated, I have 2 boys and don't really really want a girl but I always think what am I missing. Motherofboys explained it well in that it's society's expectation. I get asked all the time if I will try for a girl, my best friend always tells me I'm missing out not having a girl. My mother always seems to point out the pretty girls dresses too and once said "oh I wish you'd had a girl look at all these lovely clothes. It made me a bit sad, that she was disappointed I had 2 boys.
> We are contemplating a 3rd and I think I would like a girl this time, I had a pang of disappointment when I was told boy with my second (which didn't last long) so I'm wondering if I'm just trying to protect myself by saying I don't want a girl incase I never get one! But then I can easily see myself with 3 boys and that makes me happy too so I don't know!
> Sorry for waffling

Well so much for contemplating baby number 3!! Here I am newly pregnant. I got my BFP on Friday. This is the first time I have actually been thinking about a girl. My boys I knew from the start they were boys..this one hmmm. So here I am for the next few weeks wondering if I have a pink or blue! 
A few uncertainties kicking in...IF I do have a girl, I worry for my boys that people won't pay them as much attention and will favour the girl. OH has also said he doesn't want a girl...he'd like a third boy. Jack my eldest keeps saying he wants a sister (even though he doesn't even know I'm pregnant). We were in Asda yesterday and I stupidly veered towards the baby girl clothes... So yeah mixed emotions here!


----------



## MileyMamma

kaths101 said:


> Hello girls, I am complicated, I have 2 boys and don't really really want a girl but I always think what am I missing. Motherofboys explained it well in that it's society's expectation. I get asked all the time if I will try for a girl, my best friend always tells me I'm missing out not having a girl. My mother always seems to point out the pretty girls dresses too and once said "oh I wish you'd had a girl look at all these lovely clothes. It made me a bit sad, that she was disappointed I had 2 boys.
> We are contemplating a 3rd and I think I would like a girl this time, I had a pang of disappointment when I was told boy with my second (which didn't last long) so I'm wondering if I'm just trying to protect myself by saying I don't want a girl incase I never get one! But then I can easily see myself with 3 boys and that makes me happy too so I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for waffling
> 
> Well so much for contemplating baby number 3!! Here I am newly pregnant. I got my BFP on Friday. This is the first time I have actually been thinking about a girl. My boys I knew from the start they were boys..this one hmmm. So here I am for the next few weeks wondering if I have a pink or blue!
> A few uncertainties kicking in...IF I do have a girl, I worry for my boys that people won't pay them as much attention and will favour the girl. OH has also said he doesn't want a girl...he'd like a third boy. Jack my eldest keeps saying he wants a sister (even though he doesn't even know I'm pregnant). We were in Asda yesterday and I stupidly veered towards the baby girl clothes... So yeah mixed emotions here!Click to expand...

Congrats on your bfp! X


----------



## cckarting

Congrats!


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations!!!

I have my first scan today


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats on your bfp.
hope all goes well emydra, hope to see some pics later? x


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats on your bfp

I agree with the point hopin made about if she had all girls she'd want a boy. I know that it would be so much harder for me to deal with all girls than all boys, so that's a positive there. But that's just me. I also know I'm the type of person who wants to experience everything. I want what I want and when I get it I want to try the other thing. So I wanted boys and I got them and suddenly felt I was missing out on girl things. I'm also a very impatient person. There is a song (I think by Queen) that my mum once said was 'my song' that goes "I want it all, and I want it now" of course as a parent I've learnt to put my own wants to the back of the line, but they are still there, waiting. 
There are some things you just can't do with boys, as open minded as you can be about things, they do reach an age where they would rather be out playing sports or whatever, rather than having manicures that match mummy's lol


----------



## motherofboys

Having said that I've never had a manicure with my mum and would have rather been out getting muddy with my brothers so there's no guarantee lol


----------



## kaths101

I've never had a manicure with my mum either!! You are absolutely right there are no guarantees at all. One of your boys might love shopping with you when he's older and I painted my little boys nails the other day :haha: (he asked). I'm fully expecting my third boy. I feel ok with it at the moment but wonder as scans approach the pangs will start!


----------



## caro103

Congratulations again Kath .

Sooo just found out I have a niece, really excited for my bil and sil but def got a major pang of jealousy, it's their first baby, feels a bit unfair lol


----------



## cckarting

Gl on your scan today!


----------



## jessicasmum

caro103 said:


> Congratulations again Kath .
> 
> Sooo just found out I have a niece, really excited for my bil and sil but def got a major pang of jealousy, it's their first baby, feels a bit unfair lol

I feel the same when I found out my sister is pregnant with a boy even though its her first child I also felt a pang of jealousy because I want a boy, felt selfish though.


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> Congratulations again Kath .
> 
> Sooo just found out I have a niece, really excited for my bil and sil but def got a major pang of jealousy, it's their first baby, feels a bit unfair lol

Thanks :) - I knew you would as I would too! All my pregnant friends recently I've been thinking please don't have a girl and they didn't thank goodness (so far).


----------



## EmyDra

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy80/emydragon/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfd3w6zsl.jpg

Not really a nub to see! During the scan I thought I saw a little willy (pretty sure it's too early?) and felt like it was a boy. But I don't know, either way even at this stage it's a very different looking baby to my last


----------



## 30mummyof1

what gestation did the scan put you at?
cute baby :)


----------



## EmyDra

10+5 but I thought I was 10+3


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh ok, yes too early for nub guess. when do you go back? x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nawww. Scan pics make me all "broody" I really hate that word ha.


----------



## EmyDra

I don't go back till 20 weeks when we should find the gender anyway


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bum, no chance of a guess then sorry as at that gestation boys and girls look the same. x


----------



## Feronia

Congrats! Yeah, even if you saw what looked like a penis, boys and girls both look like they have penises until around 14 weeks.


----------



## MileyMamma

It still has lots of time to rise to a boy nub, when's your next scan? Lovely pic tho :) x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Does anyone else have any scans coming up?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have my 20wk tomorrow, although we know gender hoping everything will ok with baby. Always find scans bit nerve racking..


----------



## heather2629

30mummyof1 said:


> I have my 20wk tomorrow, although we know gender hoping everything will ok with baby. Always find scans bit nerve racking..

I know the feeling, but I'm sure all will be well. Good luck!


----------



## MileyMamma

Mines on feb 2nd that will be our 20 week scan, excited and nervous!


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a 3rd u/s last week and still confirmed girl so if it's anything but girl I'll b surprised !


----------



## Hopin4ABump

30mum if you think about it, share pics! I'm sure everything is perfect with your princess!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi thanks yes all was well. she made it hard for the tech to check her brain as she was head down, and in my pelvis...but after a little walk the tech got what she needed to see. 
Here are some pics..:cloud9:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautiful scan pics!!!! <3


----------



## caro103

jessicasmum said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again Kath .
> 
> Sooo just found out I have a niece, really excited for my bil and sil but def got a major pang of jealousy, it's their first baby, feels a bit unfair lol
> 
> I feel the same when I found out my sister is pregnant with a boy even though its her first child I also felt a pang of jealousy because I want a boy, felt selfish though.Click to expand...




kaths101 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again Kath .
> 
> Sooo just found out I have a niece, really excited for my bil and sil but def got a major pang of jealousy, it's their first baby, feels a bit unfair lol
> 
> Thanks :) - I knew you would as I would too! All my pregnant friends recently I've been thinking please don't have a girl and they didn't thank goodness (so far).Click to expand...

thanks guys, I'm still feeling a bit jealous but getting over it a little. Went pink shopping today and it was really lovely picking stuff out for her! though it does make me determined to try swaying in the future...then am I setting myself up for further gd if we still get a little boy? or would I feel we'd tried everything and it's meant to be? probably the latter.



30mummyof1 said:


> Hi thanks yes all was well. she made it hard for the tech to check her brain as she was head down, and in my pelvis...but after a little walk the tech got what she needed to see.
> Here are some pics..:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 839189
> 
> 
> View attachment 839193
> 
> 
> View attachment 839195
> 
> 
> View attachment 839197

wow, what beautiful pics of your daughter! xx


----------



## kaths101

Hmm it's obviously too late for me to sway now :haha: but I don't think I would. I think I would just leave it to nature and what will be will be! I'm not entirely convinced on it anyway and me personally I think I would be more gutted if I tried for a girl and didn't get one. 
As I say the decision is out of my hands now. 
Glad you enjoyed a bit of pink shopping, totally different world isn't it haha. (I have 2 nieces too) x


----------



## EmyDra

Anything that could make me think I had a higher chance of having desired gender would make it harder for me to accept so that's why we didn't sway.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I decided not to sway, although considered it.After various conversations i'm not sure there is much truth in it..still think its 50/50 everytime. The things i did differently this time don't seem to work for others unfortunately. :shrug:


----------



## highhopes19

I got my bfp yesterday :D we have a little girl Isabelle she's 3 (will be nearly 4 when little one is here) 

We are really hoping for another girl... I know I would be happy either way but really swaying more towards a girl :D 

I think mostly because of the bedroom situation, we only have 2 rooms have spent a lot the past year getting the house done so have no plans to move.. And I would love Isabelle to have the same relationship I have with my sister.. We have our moments but on the whole best friends x


----------



## Feronia

Congrats highhopes! I've thought a lot about the room situation and how the sex of the kids affects it. Here, the law is 2 kids per room and different genders can't share the same room after the oldest is 5. However, so many people I know disregard that (admittedly stupid) law and have their boy-girl kids share a room until the oldest is around 8-10. We really want to stay in a 2-bedroom for a while, and we've decided that if our second is a boy then he will still share a room with my daughter for a long time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow can't believe there is a law for that!i shared with my brother until i was almost 10 and he was 7!


----------



## EmyDra

My friend had her son and daughter share till they were 6&7 then they got a extension (rather than moving) and both have their own room. They were always close as kids, are you UK Feronia? I've never heard that law before but that's no reason to believe it doesn't exist.


----------



## Feronia

EmyDra said:


> My friend had her son and daughter share till they were 6&7 then they got a extension (rather than moving) and both have their own room. They were always close as kids, are you UK Feronia? I've never heard that law before but that's no reason to believe it doesn't exist.

I'm in Canada and most recently saw it mentioned here: https://www.metrovancouver.org/services/housing/Pages/default.aspx

Apparently it's a "national housing standard." We were turned away from 1-bedroom apartments when we just had DD because they said it was a law that parents and children can't share a room. Of course we are all still bedsharing -- just in a 2-bedroom now. :dohh: It's ridiculous! I don't think there's any real policing of it once you have a place though.


----------



## motherofboys

Here if you own the house or privately rent it there isn't a rule as such but if you are in council/social housing then kids of opposite sex can't share after the oldest is 10. I shared with my brothers until I was 7. 
With regards to swaying I was going to give it a go if we hard gone for another now because I wanted to be able to say that I had tried everything. I didn't want to look back when I got another boy and think "maybe if I'd done this or that" 
I don't put much faith in it but there are aspects that make sense and I think as long as you don't pin all your hopes and go in to it fully aware then there's no harm in trying. Like they say, if you think you have a 80% chance of another boy, and swaying changes your odds to a 60% chance of another boy, it's still better odds. There are so many aspects to it though that it's not a straight forward "do this to increase your chances" 
If you think you'd build your hopes up too much it's probably best not to sway.


----------



## dollych

I agree totally motherofboys........ Probably best not to sway if your pinning all your hopes on it working........ I did, swayed pink and ended up with my 3rd boy!


----------



## motherofboys

I think at the end of the day if swaying makes no difference then it can't hurt your chances to try it, if you aren't going to get you're hopes up. If only our emotions were not so tightly wrapped around it. Mind you, if they weren't then we wouldn't feel the need for 1 gender or another and be here now would we?


----------



## MileyMamma

I agree with motherofboys can't see it Doing any harm, I really hope you get your desired gender x


----------



## caro103

Totally agree, I'm not sure there's much in it either but i think I'm of the thinking that if we sway and still have a boy then he was really meant to be here, rather than always wondering if we could have done something differently . Think it'll help me stop at 3 kids too rather than having just one more as I think 3 will be our family complete whether it's boy or girl xx


----------



## rwhite

I always figured if we swayed and it failed, I'd be even more disappointed as I would have got my hopes up, so we didn't sway. Plus, OH is terrified of having a girl :haha: so he wouldn't have been on board with swaying anyway!

I have heard it can take a lot longer to get pregnant when swaying girl, anyone else heard this?


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes i've heard that rwhite, as you have to do things to make it harder to get pregnant! im not patient enough!


----------



## rwhite

Neither! :haha: We got to the point where it seemed like it was taking forever (it took 6 months, excluding a break in between, so not long in the scheme of things at all I know!) and I got to the point where I just wanted to be pregnant with whomever would arrive! I swore I wouldn't even think of having GD if it turned out to be a boy, but let's not kid ourselves :lol:


----------



## 30mummyof1

i said the same thing! i think its the not knowing when its going to happen each month thats hardest isn't. if you knew it would take 6mths or a year then you could work with that..


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah took us 6 months and girl swaying might've meant longer, then we didn't want a third winter birthday so it would've taken a year+


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes we wanted to avoid another autumn/winter birthday too, if poss.


----------



## kaths101

Rwhite, my OH is terrified of having a girl too!! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

God yes I totally agree. Not knowing when its going to happen is worse than if you were told it was going to take a year or even 2.


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby's head is now down as of this week and we can clearly see it's a girl so now I can relaxe that she's not going to be growing a penis before birth :)


----------



## MileyMamma

This was our surprise baby! Wasn't planning on another one don a couple more years, was planning on getting married in June not pregnant, however it's family pattern me my nan and my mum all had girl girl boy, then another girl.. But I don't think I want anymore after this one :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

we've been having the conversation about 1 more this morning, i was really up for 4 but this pregnancy seems to be harder than the previous 2 so now i'm not so sure...but i'm certainly not ruling it out either. 

how funny your nan and mum having the same gender pattern miley and potentially you too!


----------



## motherofboys

My Nan's great gran had a girl, boy, then several girls (I lose count) my Nan's nan then had a girl, boy, and several girls again, my Nan's mum had a girl and a boy then lost her husband in the war and never remarried. My nan only had my mum, and then my mum had me, followed by twin boys and stopped there. All those generations of a girl, followed by a boy then more girls (if more babies were had) and there's me can't even get 1.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had the first boy (and now boys) to be born into our family for over 20 years haha.


----------



## motherofboys

It's funny how these things go isn't it?


----------



## EmyDra

My family is pretty mixed, mum one of three girls, Dad one of two boys.
Then they had a girl and a boy, my dad's brother had a girl and a boy, mums older sister had two boys and her younger had a boy then a girl, then another boy 13 years later.

If I have 3 boys (and only) I'll be the first in my traceable history!


----------



## caro103

my family is mixed too, nearly everyone had boy then girl accept my parents who had me then my brother. My dad is one of 2 boys but literally everyone else seems to have had a boy and a girl then stopped, its weird! kinda gives me hope for baby number 3 but at the same time I could totally break the mould. DH's cousin has just had her 2nd boy too although we have just had a niece born into the family. DH's family is def more boy heavy, my niece was the first girl with our surname born since my SIL who is now 31, athough there are other girls in the family but just not with our surname. x


----------



## aimee-lou

My baby making days are over ladies. Hubby and I have decided on no more. The fact that we may have a girl was the decider. As much as it hurts, and as much as I would love another baby boy, I just can't do it. Hubby put forward all the practical arguments too (i.e. we would ideally like the boys to all have separate rooms when they're teenagers so will need a large 4 bed house or at least a 3 bed which we could extend/convert which will take a lot of money. We don't think we'll ever be able to afford a 5 bed house, even with plans). My health is so delicate at the moment too...I'm off to the dr's tomorrow to basically play merry hell and try to get myself sorted out and I have my first consultant appointment in March to have my grommet re-inserted too as I am sick of being deaf! If I were to get PG again I may do more damage. 

I'm not going to lie....it hurts. I feel hollow and like I don't really have a purpose any more. I feel insanely jealous of the no-less than 6 of my family and friends who are currently in the thick of pregnancy. I am going to have to go through all the baby clothes and pass them on which will break my heart. I don't know how I'm going to do this but I must. I do love my little life.....but there was still a glimmer of hope that we would have 'just one more' and now that's gone. I am sure I'll be fine, and I have my boys and the future to focus on.


----------



## kaths101

aimee-lou said:


> My baby making days are over ladies. Hubby and I have decided on no more. The fact that we may have a girl was the decider. As much as it hurts, and as much as I would love another baby boy, I just can't do it. Hubby put forward all the practical arguments too (i.e. we would ideally like the boys to all have separate rooms when they're teenagers so will need a large 4 bed house or at least a 3 bed which we could extend/convert which will take a lot of money. We don't think we'll ever be able to afford a 5 bed house, even with plans). My health is so delicate at the moment too...I'm off to the dr's tomorrow to basically play merry hell and try to get myself sorted out and I have my first consultant appointment in March to have my grommet re-inserted too as I am sick of being deaf! If I were to get PG again I may do more damage.
> 
> I'm not going to lie....it hurts. I feel hollow and like I don't really have a purpose any more. I feel insanely jealous of the no-less than 6 of my family and friends who are currently in the thick of pregnancy. I am going to have to go through all the baby clothes and pass them on which will break my heart. I don't know how I'm going to do this but I must. I do love my little life.....but there was still a glimmer of hope that we would have 'just one more' and now that's gone. I am sure I'll be fine, and I have my boys and the future to focus on.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

Huge hugs x


----------



## EmyDra

Big hugs Aimee-Lou, it sounds like a head decision. We are pretty much certain that two of our kids will always share as we'll probably not have a 4 bed but you never know. I felt atone point we might have 4 but since this pregnancy began it's become clear that we are both ready to throw in the towel. My health (or rather accusations of my health) have made the start of this pregnancy stressful enough.

Yet there are days I just enjoy the boys so much, they are just fabulous and I'm sure yours are too x


----------



## MileyMamma

Had my anatomy scan today, healthy baby but I have placenta praevia :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: aimee lou. it must be hard.

sorry to hear that miley, i hope things change before the birth, when is your next scan?


----------



## Feronia

MileyMamma said:


> Had my anatomy scan today, healthy baby but I have placenta praevia :(

Sorry to hear that. I wouldn't worry too much about it. The vast majority of instances of placenta previa diagnosed during the second trimester resolve before birth. The statistics are that 84% of complete placenta previas and 98% of marginal placenta previas resolve, usually by around 26 weeks.


----------



## MileyMamma

Next scan is at 32 weeks, this pregnancy has been really hard on my body and doesn't seem to be getting any easier, my heart problem is at its worst, my back and pelvis are agony abd my c section scar is super sore on the inside which is really strange, sorry for the moan just feeling it today x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: 
Yep this pregnancy has been my hardest too, i don't know how woman have 10+kids!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: miley, reassuring statistics given though hun, hope it all resolves.

:hugs: too aimee-lou, that must be such a hard decision to come too. I think we'll be done after 3 too no matter if we have 3 boys xx


----------



## motherofboys

Aimee - Lou I'm sorry to hear that. It's so hard. I know that for us 4 kids would probably work best. I can't see us being able to afford a 4 bedroom at any point. We'll have to do 2 and 2. And money and car space and sanity wise (lol) a 5th would stretch everything that boy more. My last pregnancy was much harder on my body, and at the end I was ready to be done with being pregnant. But as soon as he was here I wanted to do it again lol
But I still feel sad about the decision, as much as I feel it's right. I haven't yet began to clear out baby stuff. It's too hard. I've only just phoned the doctors on Wednesday to make an appointment to go on the pill.


----------



## cckarting

Our yellow bump turned blue! We had our 4th little boy yesterday, he's perfect :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats :)

When was ur due date?


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on a lovely wee boy cckarting <3


----------



## 30mummyof1

big congrats cckarting x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations on your little boy xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Urgh some I know has just found out she's having a boy, she's got a girl already. You'd think I would be happy she wasn't having another girl so I didn't have to face to usual newsfeed full of pink that comes when people start shopping. But I'm jealous. She'll have 20 months between them, like my first two. She'll be able to get the bro/sis double pram I've dreamed about for the past 8 years. She gets one of each without even planning a pregnancy. And everyone's so excited because she openly admitted that she really wanted a boy. Which is great for her and I am happy for her, but it does make me sad.


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations on your baby boy :) 

Motherofboys it must be so hard for you :( hugs xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations cckarting! :flower:

Motherofboys - thank you for your kinds words and I'm sorry you're going through a rough patch. I really do understand those emotions. :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks guys.


----------



## kaths101

So It's started for me already - I'm only 7 weeks but have told a close group of friends, because I have been feeling so rough they guessed I was pregnant. So the girl comments have started
"Hope you will have a girl this time"
"You can have all my girls clothes" 
"Do you feel different" 
"I think it's a girl" 
Yes I do but I know people have had same sex babies and felt different. 

Oh the pressure to have a girl :cry: I know they mean well and they are excited for me, but at least wait until I know for sure! I just feel if it is another boy everyone won't be interested anymore :cry:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's how i feel ^^^ :hugs: x


----------



## caro103

congrats kckarting! 

:hugs: motherofboys, I feel the exact same way for everyone that gets one of each but also feel jealous of people who have 2 girls. yet I know there are people out there who will feel jealous of me having 2 boys and some of me does seem the benefit of having 2 the same sex. 

oh Kath :hugs: its so annoying people are like that. I get 'so are you done yet?' when I say 'no, probably not, I think we'd like 1 more', everyone then goes on to say 'ahh wouldn't it be nice to have a little girl to finish off the family'. yep, yep it would but at the same time I'd not want a boy any less and sadly accept for friends who are in the same situation I do think people get less excited when you have even the 2nd child of the same sex let alone the 3rd :(. I got noticeably fewer cards on eddie's birth than alex's and some of it could be he was my 2nd child generally but I do wonder if I'd have got more if he'd been a girl. Some people even openly said 'well I didn't see the point in buying much as you've got it all already, so here's x money', which was really sad and showed an amazing lack of thought if you ask me! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

caro103 said:


> congrats kckarting!
> 
> :hugs: motherofboys, I feel the exact same way for everyone that gets one of each but also feel jealous of people who have 2 girls. yet I know there are people out there who will feel jealous of me having 2 boys and some of me does seem the benefit of having 2 the same sex.
> 
> oh Kath :hugs: its so annoying people are like that. I get 'so are you done yet?' when I say 'no, probably not, I think we'd like 1 more', everyone then goes on to say 'ahh wouldn't it be nice to have a little girl to finish off the family'. yep, yep it would but at the same time I'd not want a boy any less and sadly accept for friends who are in the same situation *I do think people get less excited when you have even the 2nd child of the same sex let alone the 3rd . I got noticeably fewer cards on eddie's birth than alex's and some of it could be he was my 2nd child generally but I do wonder if I'd have got more if he'd been a girl. Some people even openly said 'well I didn't see the point in buying much as you've got it all already, so here's x money', which was really sad and showed an amazing lack of thought if you ask me!* xx

Cards - DS1 we got 30, DS2 we got 10, DS3 we got 4! Poor Charlie! :cry:
We didn't get comments like that, but we did get a few people asking us what we needed/wanted because 'you've probably got it all by now'. We were team yellow each time too, so I seem to remember one not-sp-close family member saying 'oh, well that wasn't worth the wait was it'. Yes it was, he's our son! Cheeky get!

Also have to mention my next-door neighbour. She means well but by christ if she says 'time for one more' one more time I'll swing for her! Seriously, she's on the school run, on face book, whenever I see her out of the house. Grrr!


----------



## caro103

oh blimey on your neighbour and WOW to the not so close family member! how mean! although my grandma when I phoned her the day after eddie was born to tell her she had another great-grandson actually asked me if I was disappointed he wasn't a girl as we were team yellow too. I just couldn't believe it, especially not even 12 hours after he'd been born to ask me that!


----------



## aimee-lou

caro103 said:


> oh blimey on your neighbour and WOW to the not so close family member! how mean! although my grandma when I phoned her the day after eddie was born to tell her she had another great-grandson actually asked me if I was disappointed he wasn't a girl as we were team yellow too. I just couldn't believe it, especially not even 12 hours after he'd been born to ask me that!

My dad asked if we were happy when we told him we were PG with DS2. Maybe it's an older generational thing. But Wow that's a bit close to the quick. :nope: No matter what you don't want to be asked that!? How upsetting. 

And just to add....awwww... is your DS2 is Eddie too?! Mine is Edward Stewart :)


----------



## kaths101

It's so sad isn't it, I got noticeably less cards with my 2nd too! 

Even Jack my eldest wants a sister, I don't want this baby (if it is a boy) to feel like a disappointment, I know he won't but that's how I feel at the moment.
I think I'm glad Im finding out at 20 weeks so I can shut people up! 

Why do people comment like that, it's not as if we can choose is it!!


----------



## aimee-lou

kaths101 said:


> It's so sad isn't it, I got noticeably less cards with my 2nd too!
> 
> *Even Jack my eldest wants a sister,* I don't want this baby (if it is a boy) to feel like a disappointment, I know he won't but that's how I feel at the moment.
> I think I'm glad Im finding out at 20 weeks so I can shut people up!
> 
> Why do people comment like that, it's not as if we can choose is it!!

My eldest wanted a sister each time. He never got one! lol 

He was with MIL each time, and when she said 'you've got a brother' apparently he used to get very upset. With DS3 he was inconsolable for about an hour apparently. 

Ask him now though if he'd like a sister and he says 'no way!' and that we shouldn't have any more babies....he wants a bearded dragon instead! lol :haha:


----------



## dollych

Congrats Kckarting and Kaths:)
I'm the same, it's other people that are making my GD even worse!!. I'm 30 weeks pregnant with my 3rd boy and even before I found out I got all the comments :
" ooh I bet you want a girl next"
" I bet it's a girl"
" A girl would be lovely to complete your family"
" you need a Girl next with all them boys in the house!! "
It's even worse now I have found out, people have actually pulled a face when I have told them and said
" aww never mind, at least you will have a little football team"!!.or 
" Oh no what a shame you didn't get a girl this time!!". This is from complete strangers in shops!!.
It's their comments that make me feel bad when I'm having a good day & I've nearly cried in public!!.
Hopefully you will get your Girl, but I must say 2 boys is so nice. Mine are line best friends. I just really wanted a girl this time xx


----------



## kaths101

That must have made you feel so bad that he cried Aww
A bearded dragon lol that did make me laugh! 

Thanks dollych, I'm wondering if we do find out if we are having a boy that we don't tell people. I just can't be doing with the comments, but then I guess we will get the comments either way!. This is my third too, I have two boys who love each other so much. 
I have had the football team comment too! like girls don't play football?? 
I've never seen a football team with 11 brother playing in one team, what a stupid thing to say! 

My best friend is just the worst, every time I see her the first thing she says, is I hope it's a girl!! Grrr


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

kaths101 said:


> That must have made you feel so bad that he cried Aww
> A bearded dragon lol that did make me laugh!
> 
> Thanks dollych, I'm wondering if we do find out if we are having a boy that we don't tell people. I just can't be doing with the comments, but then I guess we will get the comments either way!. This is my third too, I have two boys who love each other so much.
> I have had the football team comment too! like girls don't play football??
> I've never seen a football team with 11 brother playing in one team, what a stupid thing to say!
> 
> My best friend is just the worst, every time I see her the first thing she says, is I hope it's a girl!! Grrr



We also have two boys.. with the last one the jokes started(from the inlaws) " that's enough boys now" "can the next one please be a girl" 

I think i'm taking it too personally as i know it wasn't meant with malice; they have 4 grandkids now all boys! same for my side of the family; my parents only have grandsons and my sisters only have nephews.. so i get the "joke" but meh :dohh:

Very cautiously pregnant atm... and we are are torn between finding out, I will admit I cried at my last gender scan :nope: Is it better to get it "over and done with" or wait till the birth ?! Earliest we could find out is mid April so long enough to decide i guess.


----------



## EmyDra

Ugh I'm the same, 2 boys and pregnant.

My mum has said 'better be a girl this time' but that's been the only comment so far. When we put it on Facebook (gonna announce at 16 weeks) I imagine a lot more. My due date buddy has 3 boys and she announced last week and the comments were just full of 'do you think it's a girl' etc. I so hope she has a girly, I will find it hard if I had one and she didn't.

Haven't told my grandma yet but even with my first she said she was hoping it was a girl for me. I honestly wonder how much of my GD is based on other peoples expectations. If it was just my little family and no one else I know I'd care a lot less.

We find out on the first of March and regardless of the result we'll be keeping it to ourselves.


----------



## caro103

aimee-lou said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> oh blimey on your neighbour and WOW to the not so close family member! how mean! although my grandma when I phoned her the day after eddie was born to tell her she had another great-grandson actually asked me if I was disappointed he wasn't a girl as we were team yellow too. I just couldn't believe it, especially not even 12 hours after he'd been born to ask me that!
> 
> My dad asked if we were happy when we told him we were PG with DS2. Maybe it's an older generational thing. But Wow that's a bit close to the quick. :nope: No matter what you don't want to be asked that!? How upsetting.
> 
> And just to add....awwww... is your DS2 is Eddie too?! Mine is Edward Stewart :)Click to expand...

could well be an older generation thing I guess, still no excuse if you ask me! yep DS2 is Edward Stirling :), very similar lol! great minds ;)



dollych said:


> Congrats Kckarting and Kaths:)
> I'm the same, it's other people that are making my GD even worse!!. I'm 30 weeks pregnant with my 3rd boy and even before I found out I got all the comments :
> " ooh I bet you want a girl next"
> " I bet it's a girl"
> " A girl would be lovely to complete your family"
> " you need a Girl next with all them boys in the house!! "
> It's even worse now I have found out, people have actually pulled a face when I have told them and said
> " aww never mind, at least you will have a little football team"!!.or
> " Oh no what a shame you didn't get a girl this time!!". This is from complete strangers in shops!!.
> It's their comments that make me feel bad when I'm having a good day & I've nearly cried in public!!.
> Hopefully you will get your Girl, but I must say 2 boys is so nice. Mine are line best friends. I just really wanted a girl this time xx

:hugs: i'll totally be the same if and when we have no.3, for DS2 I'd have liked a girl but wasn't too worried, now I really would like one, but at the same time would still want another boy if that's what we got.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> That must have made you feel so bad that he cried Aww
> A bearded dragon lol that did make me laugh!
> 
> Thanks dollych, I'm wondering if we do find out if we are having a boy that we don't tell people. I just can't be doing with the comments, but then I guess we will get the comments either way!. This is my third too, I have two boys who love each other so much.
> I have had the football team comment too! like girls don't play football??
> I've never seen a football team with 11 brother playing in one team, what a stupid thing to say!
> 
> My best friend is just the worst, every time I see her the first thing she says, is I hope it's a girl!! Grrr
> 
> hmm I wonder if its better not to tell people, (accept us of course ;) ), people are likely to say less once the baby is actually here?
> 
> We also have two boys.. with the last one the jokes started(from the inlaws) " that's enough boys now" "can the next one please be a girl"
> 
> I think i'm taking it too personally as i know it wasn't meant with malice; they have 4 grandkids now all boys! same for my side of the family; my parents only have grandsons and my sisters only have nephews.. so i get the "joke" but meh :dohh:
> 
> Very cautiously pregnant atm... and we are are torn between finding out, I will admit I cried at my last gender scan :nope: Is it better to get it "over and done with" or wait till the birth ?! Earliest we could find out is mid April so long enough to decide i guess.Click to expand...

I deliberately didn't find out with my 2nd, because I was worried I'd have been disappointed at the scan and once he was in my arms I didn't care, but I think that's a very personal decision.



EmyDra said:


> Ugh I'm the same, 2 boys and pregnant.
> 
> My mum has said 'better be a girl this time' but that's been the only comment so far. When we put it on Facebook (gonna announce at 16 weeks) I imagine a lot more. My due date buddy has 3 boys and she announced last week and the comments were just full of 'do you think it's a girl' etc. I so hope she has a girly, I will find it hard if I had one and she didn't.
> 
> Haven't told my grandma yet but even with my first she said she was hoping it was a girl for me. I honestly wonder how much of my GD is based on other peoples expectations. If it was just my little family and no one else I know I'd care a lot less.
> 
> We find out on the first of April and regardless of the result we'll be keeping it to ourselves.

I think you've hit the nail on the head, an awful lot of GD is the perception that's its better to have one of each sex. xx


----------



## motherofboys

I started saying the football team thing to stop people from chiming in with "bet you want a girl" when asked if we would go for a 5th. I would say straight off "yes we would like a 5th, when you get to 4 boys you might as well go for 1 more to complete the football team" as you can have 5 and 6 a side teams. Turned it around on them and used it as a talisman lol I also would say "who wouldn't want 4 strapping lads to look after them when they are older" and when told I had my hands full id say "better full than empty" 
Out of 19 great grand kids there's only 5 boys that have the family nane to pass on (the other boys were born to the granddaughters) and I think FIL is secretly quite proud of the fact that all 5 are his grandchildren, there's our 4 and BILs son. 
So broody today. I keep thinking maybe we could have another down the line but I know I'm kidding myself


----------



## Feronia

I'm pissed off just reading those comments some of you have been getting and I'm not even in that situation! I get upset when someone expresses a preference for MY offspring and I don't even know what I'm having. Any day now though!


----------



## motherofboys

Exciting Feronia! How are you feeling?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I got all the football team comments after ds2 was born when people knew we wanted a third,now its so you're done now then.. like we were only trying for a girl and didn't really want more. Their faces when i say no, think we'll have 1 more! :haha:

how exciting feronia, do you have feelings on the sex?


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> I started saying the football team thing to stop people from chiming in with "bet you want a girl" when asked if we would go for a 5th. I would say straight off "yes we would like a 5th, when you get to 4 boys you might as well go for 1 more to complete the football team" as you can have 5 and 6 a side teams. Turned it around on them and used it as a talisman lol I also would say "who wouldn't want 4 strapping lads to look after them when they are older" and when told I had my hands full id say "better full than empty"
> Out of 19 great grand kids there's only 5 boys that have the family nane to pass on (the other boys were born to the granddaughters) and I think FIL is secretly quite proud of the fact that all 5 are his grandchildren, there's our 4 and BILs son.
> So broody today. I keep thinking maybe we could have another down the line but I know I'm kidding myself

We get a lot of comments about ice hockey teams - hubby is a skater and you need 4 plus a goalie on the ice at any one time. People keep saying to get me in goal! lol :haha: 

I need to remember that 'better full than empty' thing....I always get that comment! Like boys are harder work than girls? I don't get it! Children are hard work period surely but anyway lol. 

It's funny - I have been getting so many comments about having another, and I would so have another! But......none of them so far have been about gender which is strange. Maybe I've finally made my feelings clear that gender doesn't matter! :shrug:


----------



## EmyDra

I think we are finding out because I'm anxiety about it and I feel not knowing is a bit of an obstical. I think seeing your baby for the first time means you'll love them and gender won't mean much, but the GD and the comments just make me anxious. I feel if I know I can deflect the comments a bit better and bond with boy 3. I don't want negativity straight after I've had him when I haven't mentally prepared for it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes i HAD to know, i needed to get used to the idea of a 3rd boy before the birth. when can you find out emy dra?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sometimes i think my friendships circles don't help the "matter" one of my closest friends has identical twin girls! 

and my other very close friend has four girls! including a set of identical twin girls. 

I honestly don't think We could be any more surrounded by girls; It makes me feel better though in some ways, I know my friend really wanted a boy and got all girls so It's nice to know it goes both ways. A mean as that is for my friend. Neither of my friends have made any comments ever about my childrens genders which is a relief! As i imagine I would cry hahah


----------



## EmyDra

I'm finding out in 2 weeks and 4 days. 

I remember my a friend of the family having a daughter, who is now 15 I think so I'd have been 10.
I was asking about the birth and she told me she was mistakenly told it was a boy and was really upset. Her exact words to me, burned into my brain 15 years on 'my first thought was, I can't believe I did all that for a boy'
(They didn't have anymore kids)

And my mums comment to me growing up 'I was glad you were a girl because it meant it didn't matter what the next one was'.

No wonder I have a 'distorted' view. 
I guess it feels like society values boys as some kind of boobie prize. Which is beyond stupid.


----------



## kaths101

EmyDra said:


> I'm finding out in 2 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> I remember my a friend of the family having a daughter, who is now 15 I think so I'd have been 10.
> I was asking about the birth and she told me she was mistakenly told it was a boy and was really upset. Her exact words to me, burned into my brain 15 years on 'my first thought was, I can't believe I did all that for a boy'
> (They didn't have anymore kids)
> 
> And my mums comment to me growing up 'I was glad you were a girl because it meant it didn't matter what the next one was'.
> 
> No wonder I have a 'distorted' view.
> I guess it feels like society values boys as some kind of boobie prize. Which is beyond stupid.

I can still remember my mum saying to me when I was about 5/6 that boys were horrible and she was glad she had 2 girls!! 
I remember it clearly and when I was pregnant with my first boy that's all I could think of :cry:
Of course she might have said it jokingly and to make us feel special but either way it stuck with me!


----------



## motherofboys

I sat at a table about a year ago, with 3 other women. They each only had 1 girl. They all had the same sentiment. Glad I got a girl first because the next can be a boy or girl. I'm actually really pleased I got a boy first. That's what I wanted. But people are so insensitive. They knew I had 4 boys. They didn't know what I could be feeling at that time. 
I have always wanted to be team yellow but was too impatient then last time I had to know tk prepare myself. I worried that with a history of postnatal depression that if I didn't find out and then had a boy I might suffer again and have trouble bonding. 
Now I know it didn't matter, I wouldn't swap him for the world. I just wish I'd had a girl as well as 4 boys


----------



## EmyDra

I got asked a question by one of my best friends' boyfriend when they were seeing us and he asked me plainly if I would like a girl this time.

But the way he asked seemed totally reasonable, as though he half expected me to say no, which was sort of nice. At least most men don't care!

I always wanted 2 boys and a girl, and being realistic 3 boys is closer to that dream than 3 girls. I guess my own desire for a daughter is on par with no wanting to hear people's ignorant comments about my childrens genders for the rest of my life.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I'm feeling okay! I've been in prodromal labour on and off so I've thought things were starting up several times, but no luck so far. :/

I didn't really have an intuition until around the 3rd trimester, but I think it's a girl. It was honestly harder not knowing when I was early on and mid pregnancy when everyone else was finding out, but after that I found the wait surprisingly bearable! It hasn't interfered with bonding, and in my case, I think not knowing has helped with GD. I'm at the point now where I really don't mind. I love our boy name and would be really sad never to use it!

Even though I had a girl first, I totally don't understand the concept of that being better -- like at all. I just wanted two of the same, not one of each, but I didn't care which two. I feel like punching anyone who says they hope I get one of each! We were actually leaning towards wanting a boy more when I was expecting our first since I'm a tomboy and play a ton of video games, and can't stand princesses or pink!


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow some of these things are making me really upset. I can't believe people can be so insensitive. 

I admit, I've found it harder each time to be team yellow. First time was added excitement, 2nd time was like a 50/50 gamble (Hubby and I had a £1 bet going....I said girl and lost! lol) 3rd time....well I was on here talking about anxiety and worrying about the fact the baby might be a girl. Got my wish....feel incredibly lucky but I get growth scans so I had to avert my eyes a lot more often that I would have cared for lol. I don't know whether I'd be able to break the mould and find out if a 4th did happen upon me. I have ZERO mother's instinct...see the bet comment above. 

Oh and just to add insult to injury my period is currently AWOL. I was due on the 10th......yeah, that's helping my mental state! :dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

Feronia - good luck!!! I hope things happen soon and go smoothly. :flower:


----------



## caro103

feronia, hope things kick off for you soon hun, looking forward to hearing your news! xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my c section date it's march 10th unless baby girl decides to come early which I doubt


----------



## 30mummyof1

not long now then kaicee, how exciting!


----------



## motherofboys

It must have been talking about all the things people say on here that did it, but Thursday night I had a dream that I had a baby and it was a girl. Once I was over the shock (lol) I took her out and people kept coming up to me congratulation me and saying "you can stop now, right?" And other various remarks that are typical when you have a girl after a few boys.


----------



## rwhite

Feronia - Exciting that you are in prodromal labour, I hope things speed up for you and that you get to meet your squish soon! <3

Kaiecee - Woohoo for a confirmed date - that's less than a month away, eek! :dance:

motherofboys - I bet that would happen, too! Some things you just have to facepalm at... One of the girls in my due group from when I had Lachlan is having her first girl after four boys. I can't even imagine the irritating comments.

I had a dream the other night that baby was a boy. Felt so disappointed in the dream, and it has made me quite concerned. My gut feeling is that baby is a girl for some reason, but that probably doesn't help matters because I think it makes me less welcoming of the idea of it being a boy :(

Because this will 99% likely be our last child, the first thought I had in the dream and subsequently once awake was that this is it - no more, I will never get a daughter. I know I will dearly love the baby no matter what sex it is, but I do wish I had been able to find out prior to the birth because if it is a boy I will hate to feel even the tiniest hint of disappointment when he is in my arms.


----------



## caro103

kaicee, yay for a date! not long at all to go now!

motherofboys, very sadly I just know that'd happen too :(, it also then somehow makes it seem like you'd not want your other kids if you'd had a girl sooner :/.

rwhite, I really can assure you hun once that baby is in your arms in that moment you won't care in the slightest girl or boy. I didn't know with my 2nd either and really thought he was a girl, when I saw he was a boy I didn't care. Not saying I've not had a few moments when times were tough that I kinda wished I'd had a daughter but I'd really like my boys and to have a girl too....that probably doesn't make sense lol. But the relationship my boys have is just amazing, I'm sure they'd be close if they were opposite sex but somehow it seems more special them being brothers, but that could be because me and my own brother aren't all that close I feel like that! ah I'm waffling, basically I'm sure you'll not care in the end hun! xx


----------



## motherofboys

Exactly, when people say about wanting a girl it makes me feel like my boys are second prize and I can't have wanted them


----------



## motherofboys

Or that I only continue to have babies to get a girl


----------



## caro103

^^ yea exactly! think that's why I've always been really open and said I want 3 kids, said it even before I had my first...maybe I knew I was going to have 2 boys first!? my mum had a dream way back before I even knew my first son was a boy and I think before I'd said I wanted 3 kids that I was going to have 3 boys lol x


----------



## motherofboys

I make it clear that I always wanted a bigger family and although I assumed there would be a mix it wasn't something that I put that much thought into, just that I wanted a couple of boys first. Whether anyone actually believes it or not I don't know as there seems to be such a higher value on girls in this society, where people can't believe anyone would want a boy unless they already had a girl.


----------



## 30mummyof1

my close friends don't believe i will stop at 3 only strangers who think i must be done now theres a girl on the way. i think i would still like another after this :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Had my scan, it's a boy. He is perfectly healthy, thankfully!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh congrats on your new little boy x


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Hopin xx

Bet your boys are thrilled  my eldest has made it clear he'd like an additional brother as preference.

I had pretty much no sickness all through 1st tri so I'm hearing a lot of 'girls make worse sickness'. So wondering if I have a super boy who's keeping mummies head out of the toilet to look after his brothers ;-)


----------



## katherinegrey

I was really sick with both boys so doesn't ring true for me! 

My youngest is 12 weeks now and we're debating once my coil expires trying again. I have 5 years to consider it, but for the first time DH is saying how much he'd like a daughter. It's going to be a really tough decision. I hope in 5 years I'm in a better place where any baby boy or girl wouldn't matter. I know if we tried right now I'd be wanting a girl. It's so tough.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hopin4ABump said:


> Had my scan, it's a boy. He is perfectly healthy, thankfully!

Congratulations :) x


----------



## caro103

congratulations hopin, are your older kids really pleased? xx


----------



## kaths101

Hopin4ABump said:


> Had my scan, it's a boy. He is perfectly healthy, thankfully!

Congratulations!! How do you feel? x


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations Hopin :) :hugs: x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations on a healthy boy. 

My first 3 didn't make me sick, but my 4th made me really sick. My pregnancy with him couldn't have been any more different from the others and I had just about every girl old wives take going. So I don't think it really makes a difference, it's just a coincidence


----------



## MrsM17

Nervously posting on here. My DS2 is only 7 weeks tomorrow and I can't stop thinking about having a girl. I adore the bones of him please understand but my desire to have a girl has only grown stronger since his birth and if I am honest its driving me a little crazy and i wish it would go away. Doesn't help our friends just hada little girl after 2 boysand |I keep thinking could that be us in a few years time, would i dare take the risk for a 3rd etc... he's only 7 weeks for gods sake!!! We had done at 2, totally done but I cant imagine mylife without a daughter.But it doesntmean ill get onenext time.Itsso hard x


----------



## motherofboys

Huge hugs. I understand the feeling. I was already thinking about the next one before my youngest even arrived.


----------



## dollych

Me too, I know how you feel. Xx
I was planning my 3rd when my second boy was only about a month old. It gets better xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I did the same! planned my next before my last was even born :/ 
Now i'm pregnant again I know it's 50/50 and it makes me anxious again! IF this one is a boy I think we are done, 3 boys in a 3 bed house would already pushing it tbh. If it is a girl 2 boys and a girl would actually be more difficult to place haha. So technically a third boy makes more sense... but meh

And 4 of any gender is just too much full stop. literally out of bedrooms haha


----------



## Feronia

My yellow bump turned BLUE! :)
Baby Oberon was born at home yesterday in an extremely fast birth. My 2 year old daughter was there for the whole thing and did really well. I can say that there wasn't an ounce of disappointment when we discovered the sex for ourselves right there in the birth pool. We held him for maybe 10 minutes before checking - it was so awesome! :)


----------



## littleone1993

Hi.

Wondered if this was the place to post or not really. 

I had a TFMR in August as my baby had an incompatible with life condition. I had genetic testing on him which established it was a boy. This time i'm desperate for a girl because I don't want it to seem as a replacement for the little boy I lost. 

Any tips on how to cope with disappointment?


----------



## caro103

Feronia said:


> My yellow bump turned BLUE! :)
> Baby Oberon was born at home yesterday in an extremely fast birth. My 2 year old daughter was there for the whole thing and did really well. I can say that there wasn't an ounce of disappointment when we discovered the sex for ourselves right there in the birth pool. We held him for maybe 10 minutes before checking - it was so awesome! :)

congratulations hun! what a lovely sounding birth :), what have you called him? so glad there's no disappointment :)



littleone1993 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Wondered if this was the place to post or not really.
> 
> I had a TFMR in August as my baby had an incompatible with life condition. I had genetic testing on him which established it was a boy. This time i'm desperate for a girl because I don't want it to seem as a replacement for the little boy I lost.
> 
> Any tips on how to cope with disappointment?

just wanted to say so sorry for your loss :(. I really have zero experience dealing with what you've been through but I'd say every baby is different, none replace another, hopefully your next baby will be healthy and you'll get to take him/her home xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats feronia x


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats Feronia and how lovely thst your daughter was there. 
Welcome littleone I'm sorry for your loss. I have no tips other than focusing on the positives


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Feronia!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Feronia! That's the second wee Oberon I know  love his name and what a fabulous birth x


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations feronia x


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, there's another Oberon? I'm surprised, there were only 6 of them born in 2013 in the US. We like very uncommon names. :)


----------



## rwhite

Aww awesome Feronia, congratulations on the birth of wee Oberon <3


----------



## EmyDra

He was born in 2012 (in the UK)  another homebirth actually! Our boy name is very unusual too but girls isn't so much, still uncommon for babies though.


----------



## LockandKey

Hello ladies! I know I am getting in here a bit late at over 100 pages in, but I was wondering if I could join? 

DH and I will be trying for our 3rd in June/July, and I'm really hoping for another girl. I've wanted a second girl since before I started TTC my second. I desperately wanted a sister for my DD, so when I found out my second was a boy, admittedly I was sorely disappointed. I do love him so much and wouldn't trade him for anything, but I've always wanted a second little girl.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry for the delay ladies, thanks for all the congrats :)

I'm feeling good, I've known since the nub that he was a boy so I was prepared to hear it and I love him already. Feeling a little guilty though because we will probably give it one more shot for a girl. If this had been a girl we would've stopped at 3 kiddos. Don't know why that makes me feel guilty. Just makes me glad he is coming now because otherwise I might never have known him, if that makes any sense?

Welcome new ladies, here's hoping you get the gender your heart desires!!


----------



## EmyDra

You shouldn't feel guilty Hopin, there's a chance I may change my mind with boy 3 (or even with a girl). I found knowing it wasn't my last helped me accept and bond so much quicker. It just saves you over thinking it/the future. You'll love and enjoy your little boy


----------



## motherofboys

I can understand the guilt, I've felt it. I've often wondered if it was/would be selfish of me to have another. I think of the things we could have been doing now if I stopped at 3, and the things we can do in the future if we don't have any more. And I know that it would be easier to say that's it we are done if we had a girl. I'm struggling with the decision ATM I picked up my pill today, have to wait for af to start it. But I really don't want to. I almost cried in asda today over a pair of frilly pink new born socks. I literally had tears in my eyes and had to try to hide how sad I was because 2 seconds later we bumped into one of dhs friends. I went to a coffee morning this morning and was asked 3 times if I would have more and did I want a girl.


----------



## dollych

Congrats hopin !!. Don't feel guilty.... I felt exactly the same when I found out I was having my 3rd Boy. I'm due in 7 weeks & looking forward to him arriving :)
I did think we would have a 4th baby, but decided not to now because hubby does not want another one and I would have stopped at 3 like you if this one was a girl.

Motherofboys...... I know how you feel. I've had many a moment in Asda when I've seen pink baby stuff & actually nearly cried & had tears in my eyes. I just hope 1 day that I can actually walk past baby girl clothes or mummy's with little girls & not have that heart wrenching feeling that I will never have a girl that I always desperately wanted. Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Stupid society. Would be so much easier if we were all just people rather than men and women and defined as such. Not just for gender desire purposes but things like people in same sex relationships would just be people in relationships.


----------



## Feronia

^^ agreed.

I'm trying to raise my kids to not emphasize gender as much as society does, but that becomes difficult once they start going to school...


----------



## caro103

^^ good idea, we're all just people! 

welcome to the newcomers :) xx


----------



## LockandKey

I think I am going to attempt a gender sway this time around. I never did that with my first two, but really want a 2nd girl. Until July I suppose I will continue to my high intensity work outs to lose the belly flab that never went away after I had my son


----------



## motherofboys

welcome. 

60 minutes cardio 6 days a week is supposed to be good for a girl sway ;)


----------



## Feronia

For what it's worth, I was breastfeeding with long cycles and am vegan, and those things are supposed to sway girl. I also had the exact same pregnancy symptoms (cravings, nausea, etc.) with my second as with my first (who is a girl), and I had a boy. I wasn't trying to sway at all considering we weren't even TTC -- I wasn't even supposed to be fertile and was temping and using a diaphragm -- it's just that the things I was doing happened to sway girl.


----------



## LockandKey

Haha, well I am taking 1 hr Zumba and Yoga classes 5 days a week (3 days on, one day off, then 3 days again). I have done a little bit of research, will probably do more in April or May. 

I also had identical pregnancies with my first and my second, and they are very clearly different genders.


----------



## caro103

I'd be interested to know more about swaying too, i figure we've nothing to lose. My pregnancies were quite different yet 2 boys!


----------



## motherofboys

My first 3 were all so similar but then number 4 was the complete opposite and still a boy. As I've said before if you can keep a level head while swaying then it's worth a go just to be able to say you tried and not always wonder 'what if'


----------



## LockandKey

right, in the very least it's worth a shot, and since this will be my last and I already have one of each, I've got nothing to lose, as Caro already stated.

Caro, I was going to start a private board on Pinterest in a few minutes on gender swaying and see what I can find. Pinterest always has links to some of the best and most amazing sites I would probably never find in a google search.


----------



## motherofboys

I would recommend gender dreaming .com


----------



## caro103

I'm not on pininterest but I'm sure I could sign up! will give gender dreaming a look. We're not even going to ttc until probably jan next year, possibly slightly earlier but def not before june as I'm a bridesmaid then, I think I'd like to wait until January though. I do know you're meant to give changing things 3 months to take affect before ttc though so I need to start thinking about it later this year :) x


----------



## kaths101

I wonder if you will hold out until January Caro? :haha:

I'm pretty convinced I'm cooking a third boy. Found the heartbeat last night on the doppler its identical to my boys..the pregnancy have been pretty similar too apart from a bit more sickness!.
Preparing my self for another boy, I'm really ok with it (I think), I do get a little sad when I see the pink frilly things in Asda too!!
Why can't boys have pretty frilly things. Frilly blue socks might be the way forward :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

I find out tomorrow, feeling that everyone seems to be on team pink so I'm really feeling it has to be a boy. A very different boy though, born in the summer  I told DH I'd like another blonde one hehe


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow,thats come round quick! can't wait to hear :)


----------



## MrsM17

I teared up in matalan today buying a present for our friends new daughter. I bought her a lovely outfit for summer of dress, cardi and shoes. I was so so sad feeling like id never buy them for my own daughter x


----------



## MrsM17

Oh and if we try for a 3rdI wont sway. I put my allinto this sway and did a near perfect one and got my beautiful boy (thankfully) I just wouldnt put myself through that again for an extra 10% chance x


----------



## EmyDra

I'm feeling pretty good about this. Hoping I still do in a few hours!


----------



## 30mummyof1

what time is your scan? :)


----------



## EmyDra

Team blue for us! Didn't really feel disappointment (maybe for the briefest moment). My friend just found out she's having a her fourth boy so it's nice to talk to someone about it.

Generally feeling good and I can't wait to meet him <3


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations on your baby boy


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats on your new little boy x


----------



## Feronia

Congrats! So glad you're not disappointed. 
I am so in love with this little boy! He is soooo chill and easy going compared to my daughter I'm really glad to have an easier baby. :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations on your little boy! So many little boys about lol


----------



## EmyDra

Both of babies have been pretty chilled so hopefully he follows suit ;-)

Definitely not disappointment, me and DH feel sort of strange I suppose is the best way to describe it. We'd both like to have raised a girl together but neither of us feel we want anymore now. 
I'm just happy to be getting 'our' baby, so I find I'm not jealous of anyone else's pink bumps, pink and thrills holds no real appeal to me. I just wanted that experience of having a daughter and raising a woman.

However I will take 3 beautiful, healthy boys any day. And concentrate of growing them into happy, respectful and caring men.


----------



## caro103

congratulations EmyDra, so happy for you hun.

I do want to experience the buying of the pink, however at the same time boys are a lot easier to dress lol. 

Kaths...hmm I reckon it might be tricky to hold out, however its handy I have a reason to wait with being a bridesmaid and then its only a few months left to wait! When's your first scan? xx


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations EmyDra <3


----------



## LockandKey

congrats on your blue bundle :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats on your little boy


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies

I am currently pregnant with baby #2 (probably our last) and hoping for a :pink: as we already have a :blue: x


----------



## kaths101

Congratulations on your boy EmyDra, I feel the same as you. I don't think I will be 'disappointed' but might have a little pang if we find out we're having our third boy. That's it for us too!! I'd be very happy with 3 healthy boys. 

Caro, still haven't heard about my Scan. I'm 11 weeks this week so hopefully soon xx


----------



## LockandKey

oh you ladies are making me want to be pregnant right this moment :haha: I know I have to wait though. Roll on June


----------



## motherofboys

Hows everyone doing? 
AF seems to be approaching, had spotting today and now cramping so I think I'll be starting my pill tomorrow just in time for the new series of OBEM, not sure how I'll get on with that LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh love that show, sorry it will be bittersweet for you. :(

Doing ok here, except usual aches and pains. Been busy with house renovations and now youngest has chicken pox.

Isn't kaicee's baby due tomorrow?


----------



## LockandKey

AF just ended today for me. Over the weekend I painted our bedroom and am redoing DD's room, putting her into a full sized bed, her big girl bed, moving some stuff around, and providing more storage for her toys. 

I'm not sure we will be TTC in June though. I just don't feel ready, and neither does DH. We are in a good spot now, we are trying to make over the house and work on the landscaping once it warms up. I thought about what it would be like to have a newborn again, all those sleepless nights, round the clock feedings, and having the baby with me basically 24/7 I don't think I can deal with all that on top of taking care of my son and daughter. It might be in my best interest to wait a year or so. I feel a bit sad, but this is for the best...


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> AF seems to be approaching, had spotting today and now cramping so I think I'll be starting my pill tomorrow just in time for the new series of OBEM, not sure how I'll get on with that LOL

I am not allowed to watch OBEM. It makes me terribly broody and yet angry at the same time! lol. I end up sat thinking 'I want another baby.....but please won't someone smother that woman!' lol. 

I am having a few AF issues at the moment. I am on the POP mini-pill and so I had a 1 day bit of bleeding and then nothing. That was 2 weeks ago. I do not like it.....it's unsettling! lol :haha: Still at least my thyroid issues are starting to come good. My vitamin regimen is helping my insomnia and my mood swings and I'm a lot less tired. God bless Vitamin D! :shrug:


----------



## kaths101

I love OBEM, but only when I'm pregnant..it's weird. I watched 3 old episodes last night!


----------



## motherofboys

Well af hasn't yet showed, I'm sure she will tomorrow now I've said it. and I couldn't face OBEM I think I'm going to watch it alone so if I start blubbing I don't have to try to explain it to Dh.


----------



## caro103

did AF show motherofboys? xx

I love obem, does make me broody though but I'm in about the same place as lockandkey atm, boys getting a bit more independent and we're doing up our house. Will be early next year for us, now its less than a year it kinda feels like its happening soon anyway, it'll be here before I know it!


----------



## caro103

doesn't help though that my oldest keeps saying that he's looking forward to having a sister when eddie has grown up more (eddie being our youngest), haha. I keep trying to inject some reality into he might not get a sister, but at the same time really hope he's got some kind of psychic future thingy going on :haha:


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> doesn't help though that my oldest keeps saying that he's looking forward to having a sister when eddie has grown up more (eddie being our youngest), haha. I keep trying to inject some reality into he might not get a sister, but at the same time really hope he's got some kind of psychic future thingy going on :haha:

Jack is exactly the same!! Adamant he is having a sister :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Harry was as well!


----------



## caro103

there you go Kath...^^ Harry was right ;) x


----------



## aimee-lou

Ladies I really hope you don't mind me posting in here. I feel like I'm running out of people to talk to about my feelings. I cannot talk to hubby at the moment as he is away and also he is awfully over-worked with uni stuff so I would feel like I was burdening him with something that can wait until later. 
I am so monumentally broody I cannot physically cope any more. I know we've said no more, but I cannot actually say it out loud to anyone and mean it. I think, well who knows what the future will hold, we might change our mind, or well would it matter if I got pregnant again really. All of these are slightly intrusive thoughts as we have talked and talked about the positives about us not having more, not least of which my GD issues with having a girl. I feel like I'm constantly upsetting myself by holding on to the slightest glimmer of hope that we may just have another, but really, I know deep down it's not going to happen. Hubby is a planner - so am I. If it's not in the plan it's not happening. We planned 3 children and we were lucky and got them quickly, with little to no issues and they're all healthy and happy children. I feel so selfish - like I'm putting everyone else second to my own feelings by even thinking this. I really don't know how to move on. 

Sorry to lumber all this on you guys - but even the other threads I've written seem to have covered all this multiple times. I'm treading over the same ground and I'm not feeling any better. I've been feeling like this since Charlie was 2 weeks old...he's now 19m! I think I need help. :cry:


----------



## kaths101

I don't really know what to say Aimee-Lou, but you can't help your feelings! This is why this part of the forum is here and I expect most of us here have had those thoughts at some point. 
I expect if I had another boy (my third) the same old thoughts will be creeping in and I will thinking the same. Should we have another and for us the answer is NO, I know this is our last and that is soo hard. (We had decided to stop at 2) this one was a surprise but a nice one. 

I don't know I'm waffling but I feel for you xx


----------



## kaths101

P.s Caro - Jack blurted out this morning he didn't want a sister he wanted 16 George's!! :wacko:


----------



## EmyDra

I feel quite conflicted Aimee-Lou. We planned 3 children, i'm having the third. I never wanted 4 children but I always assumed one of my 3 would be a girl.
As it stands I've come to the conclusion that I will look at it when this one is 4/5. It should mean that if there's a 4th our eldest will be 9 and quite independent, when he's a teen he can babysit. It means I won't have to shell out for 4 of everything as the eldest one or two may not want to do the same sort of things/eat the same kids treats.

But I do feel very happy to be having my 3, the desire for a girl has greatly reduced, I'm very happy with this babies gender. I'm hoping I just feel content after the birth and just get too consumed looking after my gorgeous boys to worry.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My angle on it is slightly different as yes I am now having the opposite gender after 2 of the same. I swing between wanting a 4th or just sticking with 3. There are lots of good reasons for stopping at 3, but then I think do I really want to draw a line under ttc/birth/babies yet. Thinking this one is the last one makes me sad, on the other hand I guess it could be the beginning of something new..? I do want to have about a 2yr gap if I do as there has been a bigger gap this time. I also worry no'3 will feel left out as there is only 2yrs between ds1 and 2 so thats another reason for no'4


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for the replies ladies. This is the only thing that is holding me back at the moment. Just to clarify in case people didn't know, I have 3 boys and desperately wanted DS3 to be a boy! I feel so blessed but like I would be dicing with death to go for another and get the same outcome (I really do not want a girl for so many reasons). That alone makes me so upset - If I had control I would so go for another and I think hubby feels the same way but the risk isn't worth it. We have 3 rambunctious boys to deal with who have less than 4 years between them. I have in my head that I don't want more than 2y7m between them and a 4th (that's the gap between DS1 and DS2) as otherwise they would be too isolated. That 'deadline' is coming up in June. I am hoping if I can get through June these feelings will start to wane. I can mourn the fact that I missed the boat but then move on to the next stage without wondering. I hope that that isn't just wishful thinking - I don't think I can spend the next x number of years feeling like this. It's really ridiculous. 

Thanks again everyone. I am sure I will be fine in the end. My children are amazing....who wouldn't want to make more! I do joke I could quite happily be like that family you see on the TV, is it the Radfords? Who've got 16 kids! lol :haha::blush:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Aimee-Lou I know how you feel -- HUGS to you!

I'm actually currently baking my DS3, and I was just having a convo with DH about the possibility of a 4th. Stopping at 3 makes more sense all the way around for our family - but i, like you, always assumed I'd have a daughter. So when people ask me if we are "done".... I can never give a straight forward no. I know in my heart it makes sense to be done as we only have 4 bedrooms so it would mean 2 kiddos would room share which I'm not totally against but don't know how you justify that to the others. And then there's finances, the older they get the more expensive they are, period. I SO want a daughter but who is to say our 4th (which by the way would be our absolute last one, regardless) isn't another boy?

I'm so thrilled this baby is a boy and am not having a problem bonding with him, I can't wait to meet him, squeeze him, play in the dirt with him just like my others :) I just can't seem to let go of that tiny thread of hope that I'll have my girl one day. Maybe it's a coping mechanism. I know DH would have another one if I wanted one, and he'd stop at 3 if I wanted to. He understands (*and truthfully shares) my desire to have a girl. But how silly would it be of me to assume that 1 out of 4 would be a girl? Just about as silly as assuming 1 out of 3. So I really won't TTC another one (seems crazy I am even talking about this as I have a 10 month old and my baby is due in 4 mo's) - until/unless I feel good about having 4 boys just as I feel good about having 3 + 1. 

Iguess I Just rambled a lot to tell you in a round about way, you aren't alone!!


----------



## EmyDra

Definitely agree with you Hopin, I won't TTC until I know I'd be totally happy with 4 boys. I think I would be though, especially with a big gap.


----------



## aimee-lou

EmyDra said:


> Definitely agree with you Hopin, I won't TTC until I know I'd be totally happy with 4 boys. I think I would be though, especially with a big gap.

This is the thing - I wouldn't be happy with 3 boys and a girl, so I know that it's for me....which is why it's so hard. I do feel like a proper weirdo because I don't want a girl so won't chance it. If I could even 10% cope with the thought I think we'd probably just see how things went but I don't see that happening. :cry: 

I'm looking into donating my eggs to try to make myself feel slightly better about the whole thing. Don't know whether that's a stupid idea or not?! :shrug:


----------



## kaths101

Ah I see Aimee-Lou, I understand now, I assumed you wanted a girl! It is a bit like playing Russian roulette isn't it!! And if you REALLY dont want a Girl I probably wouldn't risk it either. 

I think donating eggs is a good idea, though probably won't help your feelings as its you that wants a baby :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry to have brought everybody down. I can safely say that this was a lot of hormones! lol I am ok, I feel better about things most of the time. And for now I have enough to deal with - my youngest is a terror, my middle is potty training and my eldest is a typical 5yo so lively and full of questions Today I got 'why do we live here, and not in another house?....sound simple, but think about it! lol


----------



## kaths101

I know ..I have days where mine are being terrors and I'm thinking - am I mad in wanting another! 

You didn't bring us down Aimee-Lou, we all have down days! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

:hugs: aimee-lou, def all have down days. I was not having another ever after yesterdays antics, then today they've been lovely :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry I haven't really been around. Af arrived, I started the pill. I feel weird and conflicted all the time. I have all these plans that I couldn't do if I was to get pregnant in the next 18 months, but if I wait too much longer I feel it will affect the long term plans. I don't want a husband in his 50s when we have a new born, or a son in his teens when I have another. It seems like everything tells me four is my number. But I still feel like I need to do it all one more time, while at the same time feeling like I can't do it again! I feel like there is someone still missing, but it changes so much for that other person to come along. I still want to cry when I see baby girls and pink stuff, I went merrily along to asda yesterday morning, saw a baby girl and sone girls clothes I'll never buy and spent the rest of the day and today in the most awful mood. The boys wanted sisters, but now are all convinced they will only ever have brothers.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: hun, that must be so hard. I do remember someone once saying to me you know when you're done with kids, so maybe somewhere deep down you aren't done? xx


----------



## motherofboys

i don't feel done, but i think its the 'sensible' thing to do. my friends are all due their girls in the next few weeks and the nursery pictures etc on facebook are so hard to take.


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> i don't feel done, but i think its the 'sensible' thing to do. my friends are all due their girls in the next few weeks and the nursery pictures etc on facebook are so hard to take.

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, its so hard isn't it when you want something you can't have.


----------



## caro103

:( yeah its really really hard. I so think gender selection should be available at a cost if you've already had several children of the same sex, but that's a whole different ball game!


----------



## EmyDra

Essentially it is available at a cost...


----------



## motherofboys

True it is, but for people like me it's just out of reach. The cost alone would be too much, but then the fact you might not get pregnant and it's not legal here so we'd have to travel to another country, and then what do you do with the children you already have? I know there's no one who'd have the boys for us, especially if they knew it was so we could have another baby. And it's not something you could take them to with you. It just seems impossible. Where as if it was legal, although there would still be cost issues and ethics to consider you could go to appointments while they were at school and not have to worry about travel costs and such. It would be accessible more people and the not travelling would free up more money for a possible second go. But it does open a whole can of worms with the 'playing God' thing.


----------



## caro103

yeah massive can of worms, but I think it should be legal here, but only after you've had a couple of kids of the same sex, maybe even 3. atm you can only legally have gender selection here if you have a genetic condition that's affecting 1 sex, and that I'd not wish on anyone!

saw a family at work today that had 6 boys! and the household was so calm and tidy! mine looks way worse with just 2 :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Bit weird - I'm actually thinking about girls names :wacko: Hubby asked me outright 'would you like another one?' the other night which was weird. I refused to talk about it though as we have too much on (he's off for 2 weeks from Friday so we'll see). 

And how old were the boys? I only ask because I went out with a guy who was one of 4 and the house living space was spotless - the boys rooms on the other hand! lol They were all teenagers so they didn't really use the living room etc so it was like they didn't exist! lol


----------



## caro103

ooh so another might be on the cards amieelou? 

the boys ranged from 1.5yrs - 17! rooms were spotless too! actually I don't know where toys etc were hidden!


----------



## aimee-lou

caro103 said:


> ooh so another might be on the cards amieelou?
> 
> the boys ranged from 1.5yrs - 17! rooms were spotless too! actually I don't know where toys etc were hidden!

Maybe she has them sleep in the shed! lol :haha:

I'm not reading too much into it - well trying not to anyway lol :blush: I think he was trying to gauge my reaction because he knows me so well he can tell if I'm lying/putting on a face. I basically broke down and said 'we can't have another can we?' through a face full of tears to which he said well, yes we can, everything still works!' :haha: That was the end of the conversation as we all laughed lol. I don't think he would do a u-turn. I just think he knows we need to talk this out more.


----------



## caro103

Good he's willing to talk. I really struggle to have a serious conversation with my dh, he often jokes about me wanting another, yet it's always been our long term plan to have 3 kids.


----------



## aimee-lou

caro103 said:


> Good he's willing to talk. I really struggle to have a serious conversation with my dh, he often jokes about me wanting another, yet it's always been our long term plan to have 3 kids.

We always planned 3 as well. To be honest, hubby has always been the driver when it comes to family decisions. He was the one who wanted children in the first place so I don't think he was expecting this to happen at the other end of it all....neither was I. We do talk well, it's just with him being away in the week, it's difficult to find the time to really talk and it's not the same over the phone. But we do have a nasty habit of ending up in hysterical laughter when trying to discuss something serious. It's like we're still not quite ready to be grown ups! :blush:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, I had my scan today..measuring 14 weeks. I seem certain it's another boy, we both saw something between the legs though the sonographer said it's too early haha..baby was healthy and that's the main thing...I Can't stop smiling...
What do you think? 

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg1_zpsh4rlgnaq.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats,lovely scan pic. I don't think there's anything to suggest boy from pic Kath, but no expert! when do you find out gender?


----------



## motherofboys

My dh is hard to talk to about it too, he makes everything into a joke. I touched a very soft looking neutral baby outfit the other day and he was like "oh god not that time again" pulling a fake pained expression. He always tries to make out he doesn't like babies and kids. 
My house is constantly a mess, but there isn't really enough space for all our stuff in here so it's hard for it not to look messy. 
The boys are constantly bickering at the moment, it's driving me mad! I must be completely mental to want more lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww Kath that's a lovely picture. I am absolutely useless at gender guesses but it does look like my scans with DS2. 

Good old NNU! That's where I had DS2 and DS3! That place has seen more of me than anywhere! lol :blush:


----------



## kaths101

aimee-lou said:


> Aww Kath that's a lovely picture. I am absolutely useless at gender guesses but it does look like my scans with DS2.
> 
> Good old NNU! That's where I had DS2 and DS3! That place has seen more of me than anywhere! lol :blush:

And me lol, I've been there enough times over the last 4 years. We were there 4 hours yesterday for our scan!! Took ages, they seem so understaffed! 
I get 2 extra scans as well this time which I'm happy about!!


----------



## caro103

Why do you have extra scans hun?

I don't think it looks 1 way or another either xx


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> Why do you have extra scans hun?
> 
> I don't think it looks 1 way or another either xx

Just because George was 10lb 11 so they just want to keep an eye on the size, I'm getting one at 32 and 36 weeks.. if I get too big they could induce early. Hoping not but reassuring anyway having the extra scans!


----------



## aimee-lou

kaths101 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Why do you have extra scans hun?
> 
> I don't think it looks 1 way or another either xx
> 
> Just because George was 10lb 11 so they just want to keep an eye on the size, I'm getting one at 32 and 36 weeks.. if I get too big they could induce early. Hoping not but reassuring anyway having the extra scans!Click to expand...

Oh that's so unfair!! lol Edward was 10lb 14 and yet all I got with Charlie was a reassuring 'you'll be fine!' lol :haha::blush:


----------



## kaths101

aimee-lou said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Why do you have extra scans hun?
> 
> I don't think it looks 1 way or another either xx
> 
> Just because George was 10lb 11 so they just want to keep an eye on the size, I'm getting one at 32 and 36 weeks.. if I get too big they could induce early. Hoping not but reassuring anyway having the extra scans!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's so unfair!! lol Edward was 10lb 14 and yet all I got with Charlie was a reassuring 'you'll be fine!' lol :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:haha: oh, she did say they have new legislation where they have to monitor mothers. Because diabetes runs in my family, They talk as if I had GD but I hadthe tests and all was fine (with my first two) so I don't know, they just want to keep an eye on this one. I'm glad I didn't know George was so big though!!


----------



## EmyDra

DS1 was 9lbs14 and we got additional weight monitoring scans second time.

DS2 then 9lbs15. But I was induced the first time and no way I was doing that again if it was avoidable! Since I had no problem delivering either baby I've declined growth scans this time around.

I 'officially' had GD the first time and 'officially' didn't the second but they are treating me as though I do. Which led to me withdrawing from the GD clinic as I wasn't happy with the way I was treated.
Even if I do fail the GTT this time I've told them I'm still having a homebirth. I did whatever they told me to do in my first two pregnancies and wish I hadn't.


----------



## aimee-lou

Seriously I got nothing. My consultant even said 'Well you've done it all before, you'll be great!' :dohh: I had a GTT with each of them because my Mum has type 2 but came back negative (I had 2 with DS2! lol) every time. Well I feel abandoned! lol 

I suppose I shouldn't feel too bad. I actually have a growth scan anyway due to my thyroid and also, the growth scan I had with DS2 said he would be 9lb-ish! Err :blush: DS3 was only 8lb 10 but he gained 6 lb in 8 weeks! He was obviously meant to be bigger as he was so skinny when he was born despite his weight - me and my midwife had a theory that because of the close age gap I ran out of nutrients for him so he stopped gaining weight etc and then made up for it when he was born.


----------



## EmyDra

It is my dream to be 'abandoned' in pregnancy, at least by the consultants!

But with a homebirth the midwives are generally the most interested and reassuring people, I've had an app at home and it was so relaxing. It's honestly the first time in all 3 pregnancies I felt like a caregiver 'got me' and generally wanted to help.


----------



## kaths101

Yes I think even though it's nice to have 2 extra scans, ignorance was bliss with George and I didn't panic, had a calm water birth, I wonder if I knew he was big whether it would have gone as well!! 

I've also had two good quick births so really don't want to be induced either ( well not due to size anyway)


----------



## caro103

gosh I feel lucky that I'm yet to meet a consultant! fx'ed I never have to. 
Think I'd decline induction for size too, unless they thought I have a 14lb'ed on board or something lol! (hopefully that won't happen to anyone!)

I was expecting bigger babies than I got though as I'm 5ft 9 and DH is 6ft 2. First DS was 8lb9 and second DS was 7lb11.5, totally thought he was going to be a girl though as he felt smaller and generally was calmer in the womb, :haha:, he is calmer and smaller than ds1 but def all boy!


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> gosh I feel lucky that I'm yet to meet a consultant! fx'ed I never have to.
> Think I'd decline induction for size too, unless they thought I have a 14lb'ed on board or something lol! (hopefully that won't happen to anyone!)
> 
> I was expecting bigger babies than I got though as I'm 5ft 9 and DH is 6ft 2. First DS was 8lb9 and second DS was 7lb11.5, totally thought he was going to be a girl though as he felt smaller and generally was calmer in the womb, :haha:, he is calmer and smaller than ds1 but def all boy!

Well you never know if my babies keep leaping up in size by 3lbs :haha:
I'm tall too 5ft 9 so I hide the big babies well. I have a long body!


----------



## kaths101

How is everyone doing?

Had a very strange moment tonight,OH and I decided on a boys name very suddenly and unexpectedly!! I never thought that would happen and now I really want my little boy with this name....eeeek. So if I now get a girl - will I be disappointed?? Hmm I'm rambling but it's all I have thought about tonight - another little boy!! Which I'm glad about :haha:
(Maybe it's because I'm thinking we are having a boy and I'm preparing myself mentally :wacko:)


----------



## katherinegrey

Has anyone considered high tech to get a specific gender? 
I'm loosely looking into it. My DH is now saying he'd love a daughter too, and I don't want us both to be disappointed if we decide on a third and it's boy number three. I know we'd get over it and love a third boy, but then I know we'd be tempted by four, and as pregnancy and birth is terrible for me, I'd much prefer to just guarantee a girl. 
But then there's the risk of not falling pregnant at all with high tech and it's so very expensive as it's banned in the UK so we'd have to go elsewhere. 
Anyone looked into it and have any info?


----------



## caro103

glad you've found a name Kath! possibly just protecting yourself, I'm sure you'll be fab whether its a boy or girl!

katherinegrey, I;ve not really looked into anything, would be tempted if it wasn't illegal here and therefore wouldn't cost a fortune, plus I'm not sure how I'd feel for me if it wasn't successful, and the childcare involved whilst it was done.


----------



## EmyDra

InGender is a good site for info about gender selection, I believe Cyprus is a common destination for it x


----------



## MrsM17

Yeah I looked into gender selection. The best in cyprus seems to be genesis, there is a terrible one calld Dogma or something that offers it on the cheap ie you wont get pregnant.

We decided it was too expensive and we would have to take a loan out for it, that is too much money for us to loose if it didnt work and people it seems mostly need 2 rounds from research I have done, of course it happens first time for some but you can't go into it expecting that to happen. I was told regardless of how easy you conceived naturally its a whole other ball game with IVF. Its all about your meds and eggs maturing good enough for collection etc.. then its again down to how well they grow before they are implanmted etc. At a rough cost of over 10K its not for us x


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, as I say right now it's very loosely looking into it and certainly not something I'm set on doing. 
The cost is a huge factor for us. As we don't want another child for around five years, it'd take five years of solid saving, so if it didn't work first time I doubt I'd get another shot. 
I also have poly cystic ovaries which I know can affect egg quality, which would obviously affect ivf chances. 
If I knew it'd work first time I'd be a lot more tempted, but unless we have a huge lottery win and suddenly money becomes no object, I doubt it'll be for us.  
Just wondering if anyone in here had done it and what the outcome was really


----------



## motherofboys

I've thought about it but the cost is just too high, with no guarantee of pregnancy. Not to mention it's not legal here which just adds to the difficulty of going through the process of I could afford it. 
I use the gender dreaming website. 
I'm still switching between thinking no way could I cope with another, ever, and needing to try again right now. We were offered a house with the council but in the wrong area and DH said no, so now we are at the bottom of the list and I can't see us moving in time to try. I'm not sure I could handle the disappointment again, but also keep thinking what if the next one was a girl. 
One of my close friends recently found out she won't be able to have any more babies and I feel so awful for wanting more and being so concerned about gender, and if I do have another I'll feel bad telling her.


----------



## motherofboys

Another facebook friend with 4 boys having a girl. why does it happen for everyone else? I've dealt with so much shit in my life and I've not asked for a lot in return, all I wanted was 1 healthy baby girl of my own and I don't even deserve that.


----------



## aimee-lou

Aw hun, I don't think a hug is going to cut it but here's one anyway. :hugs: 

Everyone is different and who knows what the future will hold. I know it's so hard to just carry on regardless but I am trying to, as my tarot told me not long ago, 'Trust in the process of life'. I hope you feel better, I know how hard this is as I'm going through it myself. :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

I just can't seem to accept that we can't try again, I even started looking at gender selection, God knows why - just to torture myself probably - and was thinking I could be selfish, I could get a loan, I could start playing the lottery and if I won spend as much as I needed to on getting a girl. But honestly it wouldn't ever work. I'd need to be out of the country for 10-12 days and dh for 2 days, no one would take care of the boys, especially if they knew it was so we could have another baby!


----------



## dollych

Awww motherofboys big massive hugs for you xxx
I know how you feel, the Facebook updates are a gut wrencher !!. You never know what the future holds & hopefully things will turn round for you. Xx


----------



## motherofboys

I've said to dh how much it hurts and how unfair it feels and how I hate when people ask about us having another because I do want another and I wish we could try again for a girl, I half expected him to just say ok if that's how you feel we can try. I mean we were trying before and then stopped so it's not like he wasn't up for it 6 months ago. But I got nothing, a hug which didn't make me feel any better and that was it. Not a single word. 
I deleted the Facebook app but now I've not had any messages all day and I have an on going group conversation with 2 friends who I've spoken to every day since November so it seems weird to not have any messages unless the messenger app doesn't work without the Facebook one. In which case I'm going to have to download it again and won't be able to stay off of it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Try just accessing FB via your browser on your phone? I do that as the FB made my phone so slow.

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I really do know how you feel. I'm having a good few days (I think it's due to hubby being home, eldest having chicken pox etc as I'm too busy) but there is an elephant in the room that will need to be addressed soon. I hope things start to get easier soon. Was there a 'timeframe' for TTCing or a max age gap you'd like for example that would maybe help you to think your way out of it a little. I think your hubby probably doesn't know what to say. If he's anything like mine he'll want to make you happy, but he knows he can't.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: hun, I wish I could lend you the money and come look after your boys so you could go get the gender selection. I vaguely mentioned to my DH the other day about it and he looked at me like I had 2 heads, very frustrating in some ways and in others especially as we've only got 2 boys so far I see his point. FB is evil in some ways xx


----------



## motherofboys

Urgh my sister in law told me last year that the person her and dh work for asked her if she though dh and I would have any more and she said oh yes she wants a girl! I've never said that to her and dh swears he hasn't so she just assumed, then she came round saying she thought that the woman was going to put up the money to send us to have a girl. She is completely mental and misreads every situation anyway but I said to dh then it's not even legal here. 
That's really sweet of you caro. 
Originally I wanted to be done by 30 (I'll be 29 in July) but I was prepared to bend a bit on that when ds4 took so long to conceive (2.5 years) but I don't really want to have a newborn when dh is 50, he will be 47 in December. 
You hear about people being on the waiting list for houses for years, I can't afford anything bigger privately rented in this area and dh won't move out of the area. So we are stuck here for now. We got lucky getting picked for a house the other week but he turned it down and now we are "not prioritised" so I can honestly see us still being here in 3 years. Also silly things like I liked the close age gap and I didn't want ds1 being in his teens (he is 9 now)


----------



## EmyDra

A friend on my list I recently discovered has 6 boys, I think that's the biggest single gender family I know.

I think I'm up for another one but I want to wait 4/5 years, I just need a break tbh. I've been breastfeeding solidly for 4.5 years and it'll be much longer by the time this one weans. I need to be able to have a couple of nights where I leave the kids somewhere and enjoy time with DH and occasional full nights sleep.
After I have had that for a bit I think I will decide if I want to give it up for another or just carry on. I don't feel we'll be missing another family member as such, but I'm up for a bonus baby, eldest would be 9ish so a very different experience.


----------



## motherofboys

I remember at primary school there was a family with 8 boys, I thought it was really cool then. Other than them 4 is the largest single gender family I've known in real life. There seems to have been quite a few 4 boy family's around here. In our tiny school (like 130 kids aged 4-11) there are 3 of us with 4 boys. I remember being on holiday at about 13/14 and there was a family with 4 boys and a family with 3 boys right near us and I thought that would be awesome. And it is, I'm not saying it's awful, I just wish there was a girl in the mix as well. 
The person who was due any minute, who I was avoiding on Facebook, had her baby. I found out because I took the boys to the park and her son is friends with ds3 and he was just going in the house with his grandparents and was shouting to ds3 "Nate nate my mum had the baby, it's out already nate! She's called annalie" so my plan to not know anything until they went back to school after easter didn't really work.


----------



## aimee-lou

Biggest families I know are all girls. I know of 2 families who have 4 girls, and then I know of 2 more families who have 1 boy followed by 5 girls! 

Weird conversation. I am coming off the pill (there's a suspicion I may be pre-menopause so I need to come off to confirm plus it does not agree with me at all anyway) and hubby is taking over. He said he wouldn't be unhappy if another came along, he just thinks we have enough. This is a very similar conversation to one we had just before we conceived DS3! Err I am so confused now. I know it's still not a TTC go ahead, far from it in fact, but I must confess the thought of being off the pill is a nice one. It's not good for me at all!


----------



## MrsM17

A girl I went to school with has 6 boys!! She made it clear she wanted a girl but has now stopped at 6 and will wait for a grandaughter. 

I also know a girl who has 6 daughters x


----------



## motherofboys

The biggest all girl family I know is 3. 
Aimee Lou when it's up to my dh he is so on and off, one day he won't be careful and the next he will. Think it all depends how he is feeling and how well behaved the boys have been that day lol


----------



## heather2629

It's been a while since I've posted in here, but I just popped in and wanted to send a hug to motherofboys.

I totally understand the depression that Facebook can cause. I am absolutely in love with my son-to-be (we had a 4D scan the other day and seeing his little face was the highlight of my life thus far), yet I still have moments of sadness when I think about a little girl. I was looking at Facebook on my lunch break about an hour ago and someone posted that they are having a girl. It made my heart hurt a bit. 

Of course I still love my son - but, I get that feeling. Hang in there.


----------



## aimee-lou

Heartbreaking news here this morning. A friend whom I've known a couple of years, our boys are good friends and go to school together and they live literally at the end of the road....she's just announced that her little girl who she was 28 weeks pregnant with has died :cry: Poor little girl and poor family. I have sent a message and will find out from another friend if there will be a memorial or anything. I am staggered that this has happened as she's been through so much with bleeds and everything in the early weeks and she seemed to be doing so well. I know she had everything ready too so it must be doubly hard for them all. Poor things. Makes me very thankful for my babies and for the fact I've never had to deal with anything remotely similar.


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> The biggest all girl family I know is 3.
> Aimee Lou when it's up to my dh he is so on and off, one day he won't be careful and the next he will. Think it all depends how he is feeling and how well behaved the boys have been that day lol

Yeah, hubby has been ill all holiday so I think the boys have been a bit much for him to cope with lol. I do wonder though as he has been all over Charlie all holiday as he is in a very cute stage lol. I'm not counting any chickens at all as I know really no more babies is probably for the best.....I will just be happy when the younger 2 finally get bloody chicken pox. Eldest came down with it 10 days ago now so I've been on 'pox-watch' for that entire time and still no sign! Grrrrr! 

I do however wonder whether it's simply that hubby doesn't want to actually make the decision, rather leave it up to fate/accident/me being silly lol. :shrug: Men! :dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

Sounds like something a man would do, rather than be responsible for the decision lol
That's such awful news about your friend. I had a friend lose her 3rd son at 20 weeks a couple of months ago, it's heartbreaking. 
I think our youngest ones are similar ages (can't see tickers in here but I'm sure I remember from other forums) ds4 is 17 months, and the last few days dh has kept mentioning what a big boy he is getting and how cute he is.


----------



## aimee-lou

Yeah Charlie is 20m. He's suddenly turned into a terror toddler but is so cute and funny now too so he gets away with murder! lol


----------



## motherofboys

Bless him. Seths just into everything and is getting very cheeky


----------



## caro103

oh gosh how heartbreaking for your friend :(

my hubby here too I reckon will leave going for number 3 up to me, I sometimes comes out with 'and you want another one', like the decision is only mine! annoys me actually but it then allows him to make the joke that I wanted it, its my fault bla bla bla on the days where everythings a bit trickier! 

biggest families I know personally are 3 of the same sex, accept via work when I came across a 6 boy family, however that was 3 with 1 mum and 3 with another, all same father. People round here generally seem to stop at 3 max, most at 2, wonder why that is!


----------



## aimee-lou

Because they're sane :wink wink: he he


----------



## mummy2_1

My grandmother was one of 20. My brother in law is one of 12. Big families around me. Lol


----------



## katherinegrey

Does anybody else when they hear Prince Hans in Frozen says he has twelve brothers think that'll be me?! Haha! Whenever I watch it I think that!


----------



## motherofboys

I've actually not seen frozen. My Grandad and husbands grandparents were all from large families, my husbands grandad was one of 6 boys. But the others were mixed families.


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> *I've actually not seen frozen*. My Grandad and husbands grandparents were all from large families, my husbands grandad was one of 6 boys. But the others were mixed families.

Try to keep it that way! My MIL decided to buy it for my boys (she is definitely a more girly type of person lol) and tbh it's a load of old drivel!


----------



## Caelli86

I have my gender scan for my twins today and I'm really scared I'm going to be very disappointed. 
I already have one of each but desperate want another little girl.My DD is not girly at all and even though I love her to bits and wouldn't change her for the world I really want a girly girl so I can buy dolls for and put in dresses. I'm very girly and I feel I've missed out. I desperately want a daughter I can share my love for disney with and all things pretty.
I can't say this to anyone without people thinking I'm being selfish or weird. and I understand that even if I have another girl they still might not be girly but still. 
I have had a feeling from the day I found out I'm pregnant that it was a girl and I've been right knowing on my previous pregnancies when it comes to gender, but I'm so scared. 
DH says we will have 2 boys, and even though I love my son and he's the sweetest thing in the world it still doesn't come close to wanting a daughter.and also my DD is not fathered by my husband but from a previous relationship so I feel DH should have a daughter.I hope this is a place where people can understand.

I find out the gender of my twins this afternoon, I'm hoping for at least one girl, I have 2 chances at least haha I will update. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck at your scan. 
The boys refuse to watch anything with a princess in. Ds3 has been to Frozen birthday parties for girls in his class and just not joined in at all. Him and his best friend have just run round play fighting in the corner while all the other boys and girls were singing with the woman dressed as the character. 
The most princess-y film they've ever say through was Brave. And she has a bow and arrow and there's big bears lol


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> Good luck at your scan.
> The boys refuse to watch anything with a princess in. Ds3 has been to Frozen birthday parties for girls in his class and just not joined in at all. Him and his best friend have just run round play fighting in the corner while all the other boys and girls were singing with the woman dressed as the character.
> The most princess-y film they've ever say through was Brave. And she has a bow and arrow and there's big bears lol

Oh I love Brave, and Tangled, Tangled is great!! lol 

We went to a Frozen party before we'd seen the film and me and the boys must have been a picture sat in the middle blankly staring at this random woman singing about snowmen! lol :haha: 

Caelli86 - Good luck at the scan! :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

Ha ha! Im not sure why they won't watch anything like it, I've never said they couldn't because it was for girls or steered them away from 'girls' things.


----------



## EmyDra

A lady in my first birth group had 4 boys then lost her daughter at 23 weeks, followed by another son she lost at similar gestation :-( very very hard.

My eldest doesn't really like films, but he found the scary snowman in Frozen a bit much and didn't want to watch it again, he mainly likes things where there is nothing scary!

It's funny I really want an un-girly daughter, girly would be ok but I'd have more fun with a girl like I was probably. Boys do suit me, and they rock, I guess I miss that maternal side. Seeing a daughter through pregnancy is something I feel I'm missing out on, I doubt I can find the same connection with a daughter in law/sons partner, but I hope I will.


----------



## motherofboys

I know I can't see it being the same with a daughter in law or even a granddaughter


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> I know I can't see it being the same with a daughter in law or even a granddaughter

Don't be so sure. I would have happily have had my MIL in the birthing room with me. My Mum not so much. I'm not close at all with my mum, it's more of an acquaintance-ship than a friendship but because she's my mum and I obviously love her I do try with things like birthday cards etc, but I only see her half a dozen times a year and she's not allowed the boys on her own (long story) but she couldn't cope with them anyway so it's no loss really. My MIL has the boys overnight if we need her too, and she will come and babysit. We visit about every month or so, and I even chat with her on the phone if she calls which annoys hubby as he thinks we're plotting against him lol :haha: She is a former nurse so very steady and calm and I like that about her. I feel a bit bad actually as it's looking highly unlikely that my SIL will ever get around to childbearing, and I always said that MIL couldn't come to scans etc as she'd get to do that with SIL. Feel a bit guilty that I have denied her that.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not close to my mum and only see her once a year but I can't stand MIL either. And I just think all those things you do with your daughter, all the things you teach her, they just don't happen with a daughter in law, she's already grown up.


----------



## Caelli86

So had my scan, it is indeed 2 boys. 
Tired very hard not to cry at the scan. soon as we got out DH put his arms around me and I burst into tears. 
Then when I told my mum, she said " oh I know you was hoping for a girl" and then I burst into tears again. I feel so selfish for feeling like this. &#128557;&#128557;
My mum also came out with "I really wanted another grand daughter" and to top it off my daughter said "aww but I wanted a sister" 

I know the boys will be loved by everyone but I can't help but feel upset about having no more girls.My entire house is going to be full of boy stuff &#128557; even my DD is more like a boy than a girl , 
I suppose I'll just have to get over it , only girl in the house and stuff


----------



## motherofboys

Aw hun, hugs. Twin boys will be fab though. Congratulations


----------



## MrsM17

I am an all girl family, I am the middle of 3 girls but can't seem to have my own! x


----------



## caro103

:hugs: caelli, everyone will adore them once they're here and you might even get a girly boy. 

My son was 4 today, the most thing he wanted was a cot and a highchair for his baby doll! My MIL apparently looked loads for a boyish variety and the best she managed for purple with flowers on it lol. I think they're really pretty actually and my son didn't care, he was really pleased with them. Got a touch of pink in the house at last ;). We got him playmobil and I adore playing with all the little pieces with him, so love it now he's a bit older! xx


----------



## motherofboys

aw happy birthday to your little boy.


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Caelli, be kind to yourself. I think with there being two chances it would be harder to accept.

Obviously they are going to be beautiful little twin boys with a very special bond xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Not baby related but very exciting. Hubby has landed himself a teaching position from September (he's currently doing his PGCE) so it looks like we'll be moving in July/August and it's also one less thing for him to worry about....now my job begins....packing :argh:


----------



## motherofboys

That is exciting, what great news for you all


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks, we're all very excited indeed. This was always the aim, this is literally hubby's dream come true. He's spent the past 5 years at Uni in order to get this far and he nailed his 2nd ever interview! That to me is pretty impressive :-D I'm incredibly proud of him. The fact that we get to move back to Yorkshire is amazing too....we've been away too long! lol I want my boys to be northerners lol :blush:


----------



## motherofboys

thats fantastic then, everything is falling into place for you


----------



## dollych

Aww big congrats!!.


----------



## caro103

aww congrats!

We had good news today too, my son got into the school we wanted after an extremely long nerve wracking day as I didn't get the email until 5.05!!


----------



## motherofboys

Great news caro. I remember last year they were supposed to email us at 4pm and I didn't get mine till almost 9pm.


----------



## caro103

its a crazy system, some of my friends found out first thing, I was the latest of everyone I know, but at least we got our choice. One of my poor friends didn't get any of her top 3 choices. 

Those with 3 kids already is it way harder than having 2? My kids have seriously been pushing my buttons lately and I have to say I'm reconsidering No.3 atm. Deep down I want another but my head wonders whether I can cope!


----------



## rwhite

Hi girls, just popping in quickly to send my love to you all <3 <3 <3 and to let you know that (I'm still in absolute disbelief) our baby girl was born at home exactly one week ago today - Clementine Hazel McBride, 6lb6oz (overdue, too!). I never ever expected to get a little girl and am still pinching myself (I feel a bit guilty coming in here to announce so I hope you don't mind xx)

Here is my birth story for anyone who'd like to read it - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-birth-our-team-yellow-baby.html#post35321889


----------



## 30mummyof1

congratulations to you, will defo give it read thank you as planning my own homebirth.


----------



## dollych

Aww congratulations on the birth of your little Girl xx don't feel guilty about your announcement. Your birth story is lovely. Congrats xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations! 

It is hard, but not too much harder. You adjust to it. Some times are more difficult than others.


----------



## caro103

Congratulations r white! Lovely news. I had both mine at home too


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls xx I do have a bit of a dilemma and don't know if any of you would mind giving me some advice...

So...while I have always desperately wanted to have a daughter someday (hence my GD when I had just one child - a son...), my older sister has got three sons - 10, 13 and 15. And as you can imagine, has had GD (I'm not sure if with the first one, but definitely 2 and 3). I think the extent of my GD stemmed from the reality of seeing that she had only boys, and cemented that I may only have boys...and when I had my first boy, my silly logic meant that I would only continue to have boys as well and never the daughter I had dreamed of. 

Following the birth of our daughter, I haven't heard a single word from my sister. I immediately wondered if she was feeling down and jealous about the fact that I have a girl and she doesn't, but thought I would give her the benefit of the doubt - maybe she had been busy :shrug: 

Skip forward a few days and I see that she is interacting with mutual friends of ours on Facebook - obviously by this point I have announced that I have had the baby on my page, and that confirmed that she purposely had not said anything to me about the baby.

We are both very close with my mum, and I knew that mum would have spoken to her by this point so I asked my mum. Mum confirmed and said she has been very upset about it :( I do sympathise, as much as I can anyway without having multiple children of the same sex - I just know with confidence that if I had had a boy for my second and never a girl that I would have been absolutely thrilled to have had a niece who I could buy pink for and dote on. I used to get jealous of friends, and even strangers, but a niece for me would have been great because it would be as close to a daughter as I'd get without actually having one.

Mum told me that my sister had confided in her that if her eldest son had been a girl she wouldn't have had any more children :( That made me cry and showed me the extent of her desire for a girl...I have always wanted more than one child, so would always have had more after my son.

I feel such a mixture of emotions about it - it's now a week and still no word from her. I don't know if I should contact her, and if I do what I would say...

What do you reckon girls? How would you feel/react in the same situation as my sister or as myself?

And do you have any tips - I don't want to accidentally make her feel worse by anything I post on Facebook etc. Have refrained from using cutesy nicknames like "Princess" or anything. I don't want to rub salt in the wound...I am starting to feel awkward about the fact that she still hasn't said a word to me, though, admittedly.

xx


----------



## motherofboys

Being sisters I would have forced myself to contact you to say congratulations but I probably would have distanced myself after that. If she's feeling anything like I am right now it's an actual physical pain in my heart. My best friends who are the closest things I have to sisters have had girls and buying for them is so much harder because I know it's not for me, and likely never will be. Right now I don't even think I will find any consolation in buying for granddaughters in the future. 
I'm not sure whether you should contact her or not. I want to say reach out but I have no clue what to say that wouldn't come off as "why haven't you contacted me" iykwim 
I think she probably needs time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Maybe she's finding it extra hard that you have given your parents the first grand daughter too and wanted that to be her especially being the eldest, but hopefully with time she will come round to the idea and enjoy having a niece.


----------



## caro103

That's so hard. I have to say although I've only had 2 boys i felt really quite jealous when my bil had a girl as their first child this Jan. But i did say congratulations and have joined in with everything, i think totally hid any jealousy. Hmm I'd probably give her a bit more time, however not so long it makes it impossible to speak to her. You could try ignore she's not contacted you and invite her round? If she mentions anything try to be sensitive and explain you understand this is hard for her x


----------



## aimee-lou

caro103 said:


> That's so hard. I have to say although I've only had 2 boys i felt really quite jealous when my bil had a girl as their first child this Jan. But i did say congratulations and have joined in with everything, i think totally hid any jealousy. Hmm I'd probably give her a bit more time, however not so long it makes it impossible to speak to her. *You could try ignore she's not contacted you and invite her round? * If she mentions anything try to be sensitive and explain you understand this is hard for her x

This. Try not to dwell on anything I think. She probably doesn't want to contact you and is embarrassed too by her jealousy. Maybe ignore it all and invite her round to come and see both her nephew and niece and most importantly, you. You are still her sister, and you care for one another so I would go from this angle. 

I don't really have any experience or better advice than that, but I think that before too much time passes a 'get out of jail free' card should be offered. I don't think anything is going to help her feel better, but you should keep your door open.


----------



## kaths101

rwhite congratulations on your little girl :cloud9:
I'm not sure what to suggest about your sister, it's a sad situation. I agree with the others. Could you email or text so it's not awkward. 

Caro, mine have been seriously testing me too! I can't rethink number 3 haha but I am slightly terrified as my two are HARD work at the moment :dohh:


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, rwhite! I love your birth story (I had 2 home births as well). I was just accepted into midwifery school so I'm now a student midwife! It made me feel all happy reading it, I can't wait to attend births like that.

I agree with others about contacting her and pretending that you haven't noticed her distance. Maybe she'll come around and it will give her the chance to make things right. What a tough situation though, I'm sorry...


----------



## motherofboys

I just got round to reading your birth story and cried. Can't imagine that feeling when you saw it was a girl. I loved my home births, my last 3 were born at home.


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls, I really appreciate all your advice <3

It's difficult because she lives 2 hours drive away - she is the only one in my immediate family (it's my parents, my sister, brother and myself) that doesn't live in our city. I wonder if this is a bit of a security blanket in a way. I would invite her over otherwise. Her 13 year old is very interested in his new cousin and has been messaging me - I'm not sure if he is aware of his mum's feelings or not but I doubt he is.

I got an update from my mum today - mum said something to her like "Rosy thought it was a bit odd that you didn't say anything to her about the baby and wondered if you were okay" and she replied "I didn't know I needed to say anything" :shrug: Really? I've had strangers congratulate me, and my own sister didn't think she should say congratulations about a new family member? She also told mum that she thinks she might have commented on a photo or something but I know she hasn't - I would have noticed (I will go and double check though so that I know for sure). 

:'(

Motherofboys - it was incredible! I really truly didn't think I would get a girl. I don't know why. I'm a very pessimistic person, and feel like setting myself up for a fall is easier so that I'm not as disappointed. Doesn't always work, but I figure it can only lessen things, right? ;)

My mum got a video of the birth and my subsequent reaction - such a special video to have...I haven't seen it since her birth day but I know when I watch it again I will sob.


----------



## motherofboys

Sounds like she is hurting. It does sting when you've wanted a girl for a long time and had a few boys and someone seems to get a boy and girl so 'easily'. Obviously we know you have been here and how much you wanted a girl, and it wasn't just something that happened with no care over gender. It's just hard to see when you know you aren't ever going to have that. I'm avoiding the school run today because one of the mums I regularly talk to because she had her girl the beginning of the easter holidays. She has a boy who's 5 and wasn't even trying to get pregnant. She didn't want any more children. Yet she got a girl. I can't watch everyone fuss over how wonder and perfect it is that she got a boy followed by a girl, and how lucky she is.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just to add to this thread - first of all congrats to you rwhite!! I'm reading your birth story as soon as i post this.

I am currently expecting DS #3, so I can speak as someone who has multiple children of the same gender...and my sister had a little girl recently after having a boy prior. It is not easy. I am super jealous. Of course.

With saying that, she is my sister and that is my niece, so I definitely didn't hesitate to embrace it!

But to add to that as well, having a niece doesn't make not having a daughter any easier at all. In fact, it might make it harder. 

Just some insight to the other side! Big hugs. You will get through it with her I'm certain.


----------



## EmyDra

What a tough situation. :-(
I'm glad I planned 3 and will soon have 3, just assumed one of them would be female!

Unfortunately statistically there are more girls that are single children than boys, parents are more likely to only have one if it's a girl.
Also parents are most likely to have a third if they already have two boys.

I am fine about it most of the time, it's just when I think about my grandma who is nearly 80, who had two sons and still wishes she'd had a daughter...I just don't want that regret, but I'm not sure if it's worth having more kids for. There's no garauntee and I love the children I have so don't want to keep diluting our resources in blind hope. It's not fair on them.

I'm not sure how I'd feel about my brother having a daughter, I think I'd just embrace having access to a girly that was my niece (if he's living near me at the time). And I know he'd find it hard not to have sons, he's always said he would. So maybe we'd connect that way, not so much if he was my sister.


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls x still nothing to update, I hope she comes around soon :( I can understand wanting to distance herself, but this silence is just so awkward...maybe I am going to need to be the one to break it. Who knows if she will reply, but she doesn't know that I know she's jealous, so maybe she will fake it til she makes it if I do.


----------



## EmyDra

You should be able to celebrate your daughter and embrace all that is girly if you want to rwhite. God, all of us who'd love a girl would! 

I can't make up my mind whether talking about GD and hearing other's stories is helping me or making me sad. 
I'm so excited about this baby but it hurts feeling how I know I'd be more excited if he changed gender overnight. 
Once he's here I know I won't want to change one inch of him, he's going to be totally amazing.


----------



## caro103

For me its nice to know others feel similar, however as yet I'm not in the position of actually expecting No.3 and knowing its sex xx


----------



## motherofboys

Soooo.... DH has agreed to ttc next summer! Apparently he thought that was the plan anyway. He never for a moment believed I would stick to the decision to stop. I'd have preferred to try this summer, just because of age gaps and how long ttc took with ds4, but I guess that was mainly due to problems with my cycle while breastfeeding so probably won't be an issue again. Fingers crossed. 
I'm considering a sway. I don't hold much faith (so many of the people I know having girls after a few boys right now have never even heard of swaying) but I figure if this is my last chance then I might as well give it a go and then at least when I get a 5th boy I can say I tried. It's not like it costs anything and I'll only be doing the diet and exercise part which will probably be good for me (I eat so much rubbish and never exercise!) as long as I keep in my mind to expect a 5th boy then it's worth a go. But I will probably talk myself out of it again by this time next year and just ttc with no sway knowing me lol


----------



## Feronia

Yay, motherofboys! Glad that he's up to TTC next summer. :D

rwhite, that is so awesome you have a video of your reaction to finding out her sex! My midwife happened to take a video when I discovered the sex, and I'm so glad I have it. Absolute best part of remaining team yellow, sooo worth it!

I really hope your sister comes around. I'd personally be tempted to break the silence myself, and if she doesn't come around, at least you tried. That's what I did when my mom didn't talk to me for 5 months after my first was born...


----------



## motherofboys

I've never had a surprise, ds1 I was just far too excited and impatient, after him I kept telling myself that I needed to know in case I had a girl. At the time I didn't want to have too much nuetral stuff but also didn't want to be shopping a couple of days after birth and kept imagining the big shopping spree I would have when I heard girl. Of course that didn't happen lol 
Ds4 I needed to know, it was the first time it really mattered and I was so scared that if I had the surprise I wanted that I wouldn't bond at birth and just be upset, I felt I needed time to process it. 
Next time though I'm just going to convince myself it's a boy and go for the 'surprise' because I want that experience, well as much of a surprise as you can get at this point anyway lol


----------



## aimee-lou

We've been team yellow every time. It's saved us so much money due to all the neutral stuff we now have/had! lol 

Motherofboys - :happydance: I'm so pleased for you. I admit I'm hoping my hubby will have a change of heart but I think I know deep down that it's not going to happen. I hope that this year is full of fun for you and then it happens quickly.


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. I've got a few trips with friends and things planned so hoping that makes it go quickly, and it's already nearing the end of April, before we know it the summer holidays will be over and we will be talking October birthdays and christmas, I'm sure it will fly by. 
Hope your dh changes his mind, maybe once you're all settled and he is feeling more stable in his new job etc it will seem like a good idea to him


----------



## dollych

Yaayy that's good news motherofboys!!. 
I'm 3 days overdue with DS 3 and already thinking about the 4th, but don't think hubby will agree!.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news about ttc one more time motherofboys.

hope your lo makes an appearance soon dollych


----------



## motherofboys

Hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer


----------



## caro103

Fab news motherofboys 

hope baby comes soon dolly!

I've done 1st knowing sex and 2nd team yellow, for me I'd never find out again. Once I'd gone through labor I didn't care, I think I'd have felt slightly disappointed at the 20 week scan.


----------



## motherofboys

I can't wait to have that experience. Of course I'll be fully expecting a boy, and hopefully be prepared to find boy parts at birth. I think I'm maybe going to tell everyone it's a boy anyway, because the "maybe it'll be a girl this time" with ds4 was a killer, and we found out at 16 weeks with him.


----------



## Feronia

For me, I know I would have been disappointed if I had gotten a 20-week scan and found out then, but finding out at birth was so lovely! I didn't care at all and bonded to him instantly.


----------



## EmyDra

Awww motherofboys that's fab  look forward to your TTC journey.

I was team yellow first time, but I thought several times I saw his willy on scans so it didn't feel much of a surprise. The second I was convinced he was a girl and knew I would suffer disappointment if he wasn't (I had a small amount when DS1 was born and it did spoil the experience). So we found out, I was disappointed for a fair while then processed it and bonded with him so deeply, in a way I never did with DS1.

Then DS3 I felt under pressure to find out and process my disappointment if there was some as well as sorting my baby clothes. My family were harping on about it being a girl straight away and I didn't want the pressure for the pregnancy/birth.
It immediately relieved that pressure knowing and I feel so blessed to be getting a third healthy son (who is endlessly kicking me atm) and again I've bonded and accepted him. 
I would consider team yellow if there's a next time, but I would have to make sure I didn't see the bits in the scan. I don't know. If it happens we'll decide at the time.


----------



## Feronia

I didn't have scans so I was really pleased with there being nobody who knew. :) I do see how it would ruin the surprise if you thought you saw the sex on a scan. I totally thought I'd be disappointed because I was SO convinced I was having another girl, but I wasn't at all. I think DH was a bit, but he's good now. 

DH was all set to get a vasectomy next week. I even made the call to schedule it, but then I chickened out. Something about reading the phrase on the registration form "I do not want any more children in this lifetime" made it seem too real. Stupid emotions! I'm sure I don't want anymore kids, but at the same time we're still young and I don't know what we'll be feeling in 10 years.


----------



## motherofboys

I think it's a big decision and something you need to be 100% on


----------



## Feronia

I was 100% on it and so was he (haha, he still is), but something about the suddenness and permanence changed my mind. He's so awesome that he cancelled it knowing how I felt... I'll be 37 when my kids are 10 and 12, a practising midwife for 6 years, and who knows - maybe we'll miss having a baby around!


----------



## motherofboys

That's great that he cancelled it for you.


----------



## EmyDra

I think it's good to leave time. You don't know what's ahead and I think you go on a roller coaster of emotions when your babies are small.
We will have to opt for a vacestomy at some stage, I don't want to be on anything hormonal or buying stupid condoms. The coil I've heard too many negative experiences and that it can potentially effect fertility anyway.

I think the chances of us accidentally conceiving are pretty slim for a number of reasons, if we decide against a 4th it'll be the route we go at that point. DH will be 35/36 and I'll be 29/30.


----------



## motherofboys

I wouldn't want to be on any hormonal contraception long term, and don't like the idea of anything being put in me like the coil or implant, so eventually a vasectomy is the way we would go as well, I'm just not sure when yet. There's definitely one more on the cards, and I think that will be it but until we are sure that there isn't the tiniest chance we could squeeze another in then I won't happen. I guess it depends how quickly a 5th happens and where we are, house and finance wise. Ultimately, as much as I want a girl, gender doesn't play that huge a part in it. We always planned for 5 or 6 and I can well see myself being broody again even with a daughter. I always like the idea of starting and finishing with a boy LOL


----------



## EmyDra

The waiting list for a vasectomy in Northern Ireland (where we are) can exceed 12 months! It's pretty crazy. I imagine there's a lot of accidental conceptions in the waiting period...


----------



## motherofboys

Wow you wouldn't think it would take that long would you?


----------



## EmyDra

You can get one after 2 weeks at some places across the water! It's insane.


----------



## caro103

I can't imagine dh get time the snip any time soon, it's just so perminant, having said that maybe once we feel like our family is Def complete we'd feel differently. X


----------



## aimee-lou

My hubby won't get the snip. He refuses to let the Dr anywhere near him. 

This is the man who broke his collar bone clean in two and refused to get it pinned so now, 3 years later, it's still not fused!! He'd rather have that forever than an op to fix it!


----------



## motherofboys

My DH is one of those non-stereotypical men, he doesn't do man flu and will go to the doctors without force. he dislikes the idea of me using hormonal contraceptives as well, he says they can't be good for you (lol) and he was the one who first mentioned that when we were done he'd get the snip.


----------



## Feronia

a 12 month waiting period?! Wow, here in Canada they scheduled him for the very next week!

The copper IUD is my last option so if this doesn't work he's going to have to get the snip anyway. :/ I won't do hormonal methods and I've already gotten pregnant using NFP and the diaphragm. DH refuses to wear condoms, too.


----------



## EmyDra

I find it particularly odd that the waiting list is so long in a country where abortion is illegal...but there you are.


----------



## motherofboys

We are finally going to move house! Viewed it yesterday, doing paper work Tuesday and the lady said we will hopefully have the keys by the end of next week. Excited.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news, whats the new house like?


----------



## motherofboys

It's 3 bedrooms, the living room and 2 double bedrooms are only slightly bigger than what we have now (like a few inches each way) but there will only be 2 per room so the boys will have more room, and we will have a hall way rather than the door opening straight into the living room so we can actually use all of that space. The kitchen is like 3 times as wide as what we currently have. We will actually have room to cook without piling things on top of each other, and more cupboard space so we don't have to cram it all in together. The single bedroom is listed as "could accommodate bunk beds", but I think we are going to have that room as our bed should fit in there and then the boys wont be able to fight over who has the larger bedroom. We only sleep in there but they will want space to place.
This is going to sound like really silly things to be excited about, but the bathroom is upstairs, rather than having to walk through the dining room, kitchen and a porch to get to the freezing cold bathroom like we do now. The boys won't be able to moan it's too cold to get in the bath (lol) there is also a downstairs toilet so I can lock the door when I go for a bath and not have people bursting in to pee all the time! There is a shower over the bath, which sounds silly but we couldn't install one here and so we are all quite excited about that. It's all double glazed and has central heating so no more freezing, although I'm quite scared of the idea of a gas bill after 8 years of just electricity and electric heaters. There is a garage and space to park out the back, so no more fighting for a parking space. A small paved back garden and postage stamp front garden. Out the front there isn't a road, just a large green with houses of 3 sides of it so the kids can ride their bikes round the edge and play on the grass and maybe make so new friends. It's only 2 miles away so no need to change school. If you walk down to the 4th side with no houses you come to a road, cross over and walk between 2 of the houses and there is a large play park and field that ds2 can play football on, that again doesn't have a road round it. Just the backs of houses and an allotment. 
Only way it could be better is if it were even bigger or if it were in the village we are in now.


----------



## motherofboys

sorry to ramble its just very exciting. I'm actually allowed to decorate it lol


----------



## aimee-lou

I am so so so so so so so so so so so so jealous! :blush:

Congratulations I'm so excited for you! I bet you're planning what to do with each room already. I am getting nowhere looking for houses. I'm hoping that in 2 weeks hubby will be able to help more but for now I'm just getting 'sorry, we're just let it!' every bloody time! lol 

It sounds absolutely perfect! 

Did I mention I'm jealous! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't blame you being excited! Always good to have more usable space, and I have lived in houses in the past with a downstairs bathroom and it is such a pain!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you find somewhere soon aimee-Lou.


----------



## motherofboys

it'll just be nice to not be falling all over each other all the time. And our neighbours here are ignorant gits. they go out of their way to avoid you and actually blank you if you say hello in passing. we briefly met the neighbours either side of the new house while waiting for the guy to show us around and they were friendly enough (one even told us that friday is bin day lol) 
I still can't quite believe we have actually found somewhere after all this time. We only planned to be here 6 months and that was 8 years ago!


----------



## motherofboys

And I hope you find somewhere soon too aimee-lou


----------



## caro103

excellent news hun! sounds brilliant :), hope everything goes smoothly with the move. 

Hope you get somewhere soon aimee-lou.

We're off on holiday tomorrow, my boys have driven me so crazy today, especially my youngest, I seriously hope they settle down or its going to be far from a holiday, grr.


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you have a nice holiday caro


----------



## kaths101

Haha we've just come back from holiday Caro and I feel like I need another to get over the last one :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Ha ha that's what our last one was like. I was pregnant with ds4 at the time and the others were such hard work. We've stuck to days out since lol


----------



## EmyDra

House sounds fantastic!!! You'll probably find a gas bill will be cheaper than electric heaters overall, just got to get used to paying it differently! 

We'll be moving in October hopefully if we find the right place. Just too far from the PIL here and we'll be a bit closer to DHs work so train will be cheaper too. Really hope we find somewhere where the kids can play outside, we are on a fairly busy road atm.


----------



## motherofboys

I just remember a few months ago there was a post on a facebook parenting group I use and people were paying £100 a month direct debit for gas all year round! i don't even use £100 of electric in winter and in summer £10 can last 3 weeks. 
Good luck finding the right house for you. We did the paperwork today so now as soon as the keys are ready we just need to sign that papers and that's it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow that was quick. I rang up about a house today which I'm hoping will be a positive experience. It's in the right place, right price and has the right number of rooms (3 beds, separate dining room). Only snag I can see is that it's a new build so the landlord may not want pets at all, but i've said we would like to take our dog and would be willing to add a small amount to the damage deposit if that would sweeten them up. Christ, the 3 kids will do more damage than a small dog! lol. Hoping to hear back from the agent soon as the house only went up today so I'm sure they'll get lots of interest.


----------



## motherofboys

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kaths101

Ohh good luck, hope they accept the dog, I think as a landlord I would be more worried about kids than pets too :haha:

I have been googling statistics of having a girl after two boys today, such mixed responses ... Why do I do it to myself?!!


----------



## EmyDra

I did that Kaths! Googled the odds. Crazy eh?


----------



## kaths101

EmyDra said:


> I did that Kaths! Googled the odds. Crazy eh?

Yup really is!! some say it's always 50/50 some say 75% likely to be another boy ..I don't know why but I just don't think a girl will happen to me. Especially as there are no girls in OHs family, and reading that some men do have more boy sperm than girl and vice versa - surely this affects the odds majorly! 
Find out in 6 days!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I really thought I would have another boy..so you never know Kath. Can't wait to hear in 6days :)


----------



## motherofboys

I did that, it is confusing. I think it's near enough 50/50 each time but statistically rhe number of people with 2 or 3 the same is quite high. I think after 3 the percentage of same gender families starts dropping. But honestly all the statistics are no comfort. Even if it said 1% of people have a 5th boy I'd assume I was going to be in that 1%. Unless they could say 100% of people get the opposite after 4 of the same it wouldn't make me feel any more hopeful lol
Also the sperm thing. my understanding is that the way sperm are made they have to be made in equal numbers of x and y, but they are not 'released' in equal numbers so it's possible to give a sample for testing that is very heavy in x or Y chromosomes and appear that that man can only/is more likely to produce that gender. 
I could have misunderstood but thats what I was told when I asked elsewhere about only producing one gender because DH was convinced his cousin had a test and only made girls so had the snip (had has 2 girls) and that he (DH) must be the opposite of his cousin.


----------



## motherofboys

Also I really need to find time to update the first page!


----------



## aimee-lou

I read that after 2 the percentage goes up by 3%, after 3 it's 6% and then I'm not sure after that, in favour of more of the same gender. I know i would be 6% more likely to have a 4th boy statistically speaking. Everyone gets pigeon pairs in our families (aside from a couple of people with 2 the same) so we're odd in that respect. Curious to know what i would have had if we don't get a 4th though. Kind of intriguing lol.


----------



## motherofboys

https://www.genderdreaming.com/xx-or-xy-odds/

Statistically there is a 12% chance of having 4 of the same gender and 6% chance of 5 of the same gender. So I guess that's like 6% of families have 5 of the same, so chance of the same goes up, but number of families with that many the same goes down. If that makes sense, I don't know how to word it lol


----------



## kaths101

motherofboys said:


> I did that, it is confusing. I think it's near enough 50/50 each time but statistically rhe number of people with 2 or 3 the same is quite high. I think after 3 the percentage of same gender families starts dropping. But honestly all the statistics are no comfort. Even if it said 1% of people have a 5th boy I'd assume I was going to be in that 1%. Unless they could say 100% of people get the opposite after 4 of the same it wouldn't make me feel any more hopeful lol
> Also the sperm thing. my understanding is that the way sperm are made they have to be made in equal numbers of x and y, but they are not 'released' in equal numbers so it's possible to give a sample for testing that is very heavy in x or Y chromosomes and appear that that man can only/is more likely to produce that gender.
> I could have misunderstood but thats what I was told when I asked elsewhere about only producing one gender because DH was convinced his cousin had a test and only made girls so had the snip (had has 2 girls) and that he (DH) must be the opposite of his cousin.

That's all really interesting! And like you say unless something is 100% there is always a chance against the odds! This is my third and last so what will be will be now.


----------



## motherofboys

I got the keys for the new house today!!


----------



## kaths101

motherofboys said:


> I got the keys for the new house today!!

Woohoo hope you are all very happy in your new home


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you


----------



## kaths101

Just looking through the first post, there are lots of women with 3 of the same isn't there!! Wayyyyy outnumbers the ones with 2 of the same and then the opposite! 3 days to go :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

very excited for you.


----------



## motherofboys

3 days! Exciting!


----------



## kaths101

OHs aunt came in to see him at work today and said 'we're all hoping for a girl' (that's basically all OHs family plus my mum and friends all praying for a girl) arghhh - oh gosh..the pressure!! :cry:


----------



## motherofboys

I wish people would just not say anything. Do they honestly not think that you may be hoping that yourself and they could upset you?


----------



## kaths101

motherofboys said:


> I wish people would just not say anything. Do they honestly not think that you may be hoping that yourself and they could upset you?

I know, it's not like it's a choice is it..
I haven't told anyone about wanting a girl (not even OH really), I've played it down to everyone saying I'm kinda hoping for a boy just to stop the comments but they are still coming! 
It's just horrible that if baby is a boy how disappointed people will be, I'm a sensitive person anyway and hate to let people down :cry:
I don't want people to be disappointed by my precious baby just because it's a boy :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep I got that from my family and dh's really doesn't help does it...why people have to say anything is beyond me :grr:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby has agreed to NTNP this cycle!! :happydance: I am trying not to get too excited but we have agreed neither of us are ready to say no more, so we're going to let nature take it's course this cycle and see how we feel at the end of this month. If we're pregnant, great, and if we're not, our response will tell us a lot. 

I cannot actually believe we may have a 4th next year! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

That's fantastic!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: very exciting Aimee-lou


----------



## Feronia

Super exciting about NTNP, Aimee!

I really wish people would keep their opinions about the sex of other people's babies to themselves! That seems so incredibly rude to me!
A colleague of mine (no kids) kept saying she hoped I'd have a boy when she knew I wanted a girl. Now she's pregnant for the first time and I heard someone ask her if she had a preference. She was quick to say "no, my only concern is a healthy baby."
So why does she think she gets to have preference for other people's babies? Grr.


----------



## kaths101

So....it's another boy!!

I feel ok about it at the moment, everything was perfect, baby was healthy and of course that's the main thing. There was a little pang of something when she said but I think I had prepared myself mentally for a boy so yeah will see what the next few days bring once it's sunk in. Really happy though and scan was very lovely and the sonograper was brilliant


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations on your new little boy x


----------



## EmyDra

Sounds very much like my reaction Kathy, huge congratulations to you!
I got sad the following morning from the scan, talked it over with my friend who found out she was having her 4th boy the day before I did and then got things straight in my head, it really helped.

Triple boy mamas <3 xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations.


----------



## kaths101

I feel ok this morning, our house is full of choo choos, spiderman and dirty clothes so why change that! Haha.
I'm looking at the positives...3 boys close in age, growing up will be so fun..going camping etc. no splitting interests..princess shows are out of the equation :haha:
so far I'm ok. It's only really the pretty dress thing that upsets me and I can never buy pink tights and pretty matching knickers but hey if that's all I've got to worry about then life is good! 
At this point I definitely feel I'm done and will not be trying again! (That will possibly change)!


----------



## aimee-lou

As you know I could talk all day about my trio of lads! Congratulations on your little boy and glad everything was all good for the scan too. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

kaths, congrats! and I know exactly how you are feeling :) I can't say that I was disappointed to find out this one is a boy, or that it makes me feel any differently towards him. But it's just an odd feeling. Did any of your family have reactions?


----------



## motherofboys

It's lovely having 3 boys close in age. My older 3 all have similar interests and share many of the sand friends. They are really close, the only people who can mess with their brothers are them! Lol


----------



## kaths101

Hopin4ABump said:


> kaths, congrats! and I know exactly how you are feeling :) I can't say that I was disappointed to find out this one is a boy, or that it makes me feel any differently towards him. But it's just an odd feeling. Did any of your family have reactions?

Yes, I knew my mum would be disappointed which is why I rang her and not told her face to face. Everyone just seems very numb to the news. I posted last night on facebook I was having a boy, I've had lots of congrats but none from family, they were all over the moon with the first two boys but I guess it's same old same old :( ..I just know if I was having a girl, it would be a whole different story! 



motherofboys said:


> It's lovely having 3 boys close in age. My older 3 all have similar interests and share many of the sand friends. They are really close, the only people who can mess with their brothers are them! Lol

Thank you! It's nice to hear! 

So Aimee are you hoping still for another boy if you fall with the 4th baby?


----------



## aimee-lou

kaths101 said:


> So Aimee are you hoping still for another boy if you fall with the 4th baby?

I think I'd probably still like a boy - it would be a lot more convenient and be an awful lot of fun! lol - but I'm not distraught at the thought of a girl anymore like I was a few weeks ago even. To be honest, the gravity of the whole thing has struck me and I wonder how wise it is (bloody psychology! lol) :blush:

Oh and the boys keep asking if we have a girl we need to call her Lola - as in Charlie and Lola lol :haha:


----------



## caro103

CONGRATULATIONS Kath! Lovely news, I'm glad your feeling ok about 3 boys. So gutted for you though that your family doesn't seem that excited yet :-(. X


----------



## motherofboys

I know someone who had her second child just 2 weeks after her sister, she already had a boy called Charlie and her sister had a boy called Ben and I really hoped she would either call her girl Lola so she had Charlie and Lola, or holly so the cousins would be Ben and holly (little Kingdom) but they called her lily instead ha ha


----------



## kaths101

Haha, I know someone with a Max and Ruby!


----------



## aimee-lou

These are awesome . We're going to be more careful with names in future though (if we get that far) as we have already inadvertently named our children after an 80s pop duo! Charles and Eddie! lol :blush: Need to be more aware next time :haha:

I have my names for both genders already really should be get that far (although normally these change repeatedly during a pregnancy! lol) but we will stay team yellow and I therefore have to think of names for all eventualities. It's so hard!!! :wacko:

You ladies who know what you're having, do you keep names a secret? Or do you tell people? I like the fact that because we don't know, we can't give out names etc so it's all a big surprise. My mum always said that she loves our birth announcements as it's all new information! lol We never tell anyone we're even in labour (apart from the babysitter! lol).


----------



## 30mummyof1

We were told by registrar our next one should be dick! After a Tom and a Harry!! We haven't told anyone our top name for this lo' only the sex. We didn't tell people the sex last time either but was such hard work trying not to say he so we decided this time round we would share the sex but not the name :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I never gave out names until baby was here. The most I'd say is 'we have a couple we like, nothing set in stone yet though'. I didn't want to look at the baby and think my name didn't fit and everyone already had it in their heads the name was sorted


----------



## aimee-lou

katherinegrey said:


> I never gave out names until baby was here. The most I'd say is 'we have a couple we like, nothing set in stone yet though'. I didn't want to look at the baby and think my name didn't fit and everyone already had it in their heads the name was sorted

That's happened twice to me so I know exactly what you mean. I had completely different boy names picked out for DS1 and DS2 but when they got here I said it out loud and it wasn't them so we swapped it for another further down the list that suited them. Charlie was always going to be a Charlie, and he really suits it too.....no matter how often hubby says he regrets not using his name for him which would have been Eugene! lol :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

we kept ds2s gender a secret and his name too but that was it. Ds1 and 2 we had their makes picked well in advance, ds3 would have been William but I knew too many at the time so we changed it early in pregnancy. Ds4 was much harder to choose but we got their in the end lol next time I won't be finding out the sex and won't be sharing names either. I have a boys name but not a girls now as the one o had for all for boys is almost identical to ds4s and I refused to let ds2 have his way and call ds4 Jack to rhyme with Zac so I couldn't do the rhyming thing after telling him no ha ha


----------



## motherofboys

The thing I have to be careful of (anyone in the UK watch emmerdale?) I've had comments about how 3 of them have biblical names and it's very 'Dingles'. I love the name Kaine but wouldn't use it because of that!


----------



## kaths101

No we don't tell people Our names, I don't want my mind changed because other people roll their eyes or disapprove. I usually say we have a few in mind too, if we're really struggling I might just tell really close friends. 
It's so difficult with names, we are going to struggle with our next boy!


----------



## Feronia

I never give out names until the baby is here either. Everyone did know with DS, though, because we did tell people what DD's boy name would have been (at the time we were only planning one). So nobody was surprised with his name. If we have another boy I will struggle soooo much. There's only one boy name we like and we already used it!

My DH's name is Kane! The two of us aren't religious at all and nobody seems to associate it with the biblical Cain anyway. He loves his name!


----------



## motherofboys

There is/was (I don't watch) a character called Kane in the show, and a Zachariah (ds2) and pretty much the whole family have biblical names so I've had comments in the past about how 3 of them have biblical names already. I don't think on its own anyone would say anything. We are not very religious and they just happened to be names we liked, I like more traditional names that are not as widely used here as they used to be. I remember there being a couple of people in my class with my name (thanks to being named after a popular song that year) and they would take my stuff and claim it was theirs and I was too quiet to speak up to the teacher.


----------



## motherofboys

I couldn't have a Kane now anyway, not with a seth, that would be too close to the biblical reference. Apparently after Cain killed Abel Adam and Eve had a third son called seth, which is ds4 lol


----------



## EmyDra

We had this one and DS2s picked before they were conceived! A few people know the gender but it's not public knowledge, I know my Mum and family would be thrilled if it was a girl but it's my gorgeous baby so they can get over it.

We have a Silas (so that's biblical) and Heath which is less biblical.


----------



## MrsM17

Hate it when things get dragged back up again after they have settled down. Just found out 'friends' I put that term loosely as although they are they are very much a keeping up with the jones' type who have the house, cars, jobs and let everyone know about it! They have a 2 year old boy and have just found out their 2nd is a girl :( He was adamant it was even before they got pregnant as he was cocky saying 'its us of course it will be a girl' This has made me so sad and angry that 'they' get a girl x


----------



## motherofboys

That's so annoying when people think they are oh so perfect. You just want to see them fall flat on their face don't you? 
I know someone who was very much like that, then found out her husband was cheating on her when he left her for another woman. She got a quick dose of reality and has seen what it's like for other people and is a much nicer person for it. Not that I would have wished that on anyone, they'd been together half their life (literally, 17 when they got together and we're together 17 years) her sister and brother in law have 1 of each (she has 2 boys) and are very much like that too, and I think she's beginning to realise how annoying and hurtful it can be. And no matter how good you think you are you're not above something going wrong.


----------



## caro103

eugh I hate it when people have that sort of attitude, and so annoying when people who already seem to have everything also get the boy and girl. :hugs: hun x


----------



## kaths101

Yes I have 'friends' too that things always seem to go perfectly for!! It's very annoying! I don't wish nasty things to happen to people but sometimes when they rub your face in it constantly I kinda wish they didn't get what they wanted all the time, I've just heard this friend is having a girl too! (She was also positive it would be!)...it's possibly because we are sensitive to the issue though!!


----------



## caro103

so I've been doing some research into gender sway, got nothing to lose imo. Those that have looked into it too, have I got this roughly right? 

-need to start changes about 3 mths before ttx
-have sex every day after AF arrives until 2-3 days before Ov due
-Eat foods high in magnesium and calcium, although tbf I'm not sure what those are! 
-BD to be missionary or girl on top so sperm swim against gravity or are not to deep
-no orgasms for girl.

All that doesn't sound too difficult, accept I'd have to get my head around the diet stuff as no clue, anyone know anything else?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm going to just go with diet and exercise. im going to do the gender dreaming low everything diet, so low cal, low fat, low nutrient, no snacking, get hungry between meals, 2-3 meals a day. And exercise of 6 minutes cardio a day at least 6 days a week. That can be as simple as walking.


----------



## caro103

that'll hurt me low cal :haha:, can probably manage 6 mins of walking a day mind, what mother doesn't achieve that!?


----------



## motherofboys

Eek sorry that should be 60! Low cal scared me at first but there is a list of A and B (etc) foods that you can eat more or less of as long as you stick to the over all calories. Things like pop tarts are on the A list! A is the stuff you can eat most often. I was having a bagel with cream cheese and a couple of spoonfuls of hummus with peppers and cucumber for lunch each day. You don't have to starve, just find things that are lower cal but filling so it doesn't hurt too much. Nothing is off limits really as long as you keep track of cals, protein, fats etc


----------



## MrsM17

Depends which website you get your sway details from. I did gender dreaming very very strict girl sway for my beautiful DS2 and I am sooo glad it failed. But tbh if we tried again I would just do the approch iver never ever done before and relax!!! x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm definitely not going too strict because I'll obsess and that can raise testosterone. But I figure what have I got to lose?


----------



## caro103

yeah I'm on the nothing to lose boat too. I think i'll aim more for the timing thing though, we've always literally covered all around Ov before so no doubt gave the boy sperm a blooming good chance! 

crash diet needs to start this week as I'm a bridesmaid 3 weeks on Friday. Just been on the hen do and omg we drank and ate soooo much! had a brilliant time though. 

Feeling really broody all of a sudden, probably because I've had a weekends peace, lol


----------



## motherofboys

It's easy to feel broody when you're alone or they are all behaving, when they are all being crazy and selectively hearing you it makes you wonder if you might be mad tk consider another. Or at least it does me lol


----------



## aimee-lou

motherofboys said:


> It's easy to feel broody when you're alone or they are all behaving, when they are all being crazy and selectively hearing you it makes you wonder if you might be mad tk consider another. Or at least it does me lol

Yep it certainly does! :haha:


----------



## caro103

motherofboys said:


> It's easy to feel broody when you're alone or they are all behaving, when they are all being crazy and selectively hearing you it makes you wonder if you might be mad tk consider another. Or at least it does me lol

yep this is 100% me! they've been lovely today too, lol, but I was at work for most of it ;)


----------



## motherofboys

DS3 is mental like 90% of the time, and DS4 has been clingy - probably because of the move - so it does feel a bit much at times LOL But then I think of the baby bump and the tiny newborn perfectness and I get all broody again


----------



## motherofboys

How is everyone doing?


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm stalking most of the time now rather than contributing. So busy. We found out yesterday that we will get the keys to our new house on July 31st! :happy dance: I'm currently preparing for a landlord inspection which is tomorrow. We have 2 months to get everything sorted out though, so once tomorrow is done I can relax a bit lol 

How are you?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm waiting on the birth of baby no'3 due next week!


----------



## motherofboys

Eek exciting 30mummyof1 
And yay Aimee-Lou! We will have been in the new house a week tomorrow. Still got boxes and bags of stuff everywhere. Still need to empty the loft and shed at the old house. Still trying to sort everything financially. Had the water bill for the old house today, it's like 3 times more than what the monthly charge there used to be. Not sure if that's because it had just gone into metered charge rather than a fixed monthly amount or not. Still got another month before the keys on the old house need returning. Our landlord has told the agents he doesn't want any inspection or viewings until we are completely out and had time to do things like fill in the holes where we put up shelves etc so don't have to worry about that.


----------



## caro103

Sounds like you're all busy! 
Good luck 30mummyof1 hope you're not waiting to much longer x


----------



## EmyDra

I'm coming up to 30 weeks


----------



## motherofboys

Wow that's going quick


----------



## 30mummyof1

hope all going well emydra x


----------



## katherinegrey

I very much still stalk but don't post much. I've messaged a clinic in the U.S. just to see what the procedure of gender selection actually involves and costs to work out if it's actually something I'd want to do if we somehow had the money. 
I honestly don't think I can face more than one pregnancy and birth as they're so hard on me, both physically and mentally. If I have another baby I'll be doing my best to ensure it's a baby girl. 
I've got to organise a Skype chat with the doctor, but the time difference makes it hard!


----------



## motherofboys

That's exciting news! Keep us updated won't you?


----------



## katherinegrey

I will, I tried calling but my network won't connect or something so I'm waiting for them to contact me. 
My main questions are what tests I need and what happens to male embryos. I will happily donate them provided the laws in the U.S. aren't the same as here where donated embryos can contact their biological parents. I'd never want to know if that embryo actually was used and became a baby boy. I'd feel a child of mine was somewhere out there I think, I'd wonder if he resembled my sons, so I need to know what happens with it all. I'd love to help another couple have a baby, but I don't want to have any feelings of claim over that child. I wouldn't be the one carrying, birthing or raising them so I wouldn't want that to even be a consideration.


----------



## aimee-lou

Just dropping in to say I got my BFP today. Baby number 4 is on he way!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow that was quick! Congrats!


----------



## caro103

Keep us updated Katherine grey

wow aimee lou! , super fast! Congratulations x


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations Aimee!!


----------



## kaths101

aimee-lou said:


> Just dropping in to say I got my BFP today. Baby number 4 is on he way!

Wow, eeek a month of leaving it to nature haha


----------



## EmyDra

Wow Aimee!!! That was very quick!


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations Aimee! H&h 9 months!

I got the questionnaire through from the clinic before you can speak to the doctor and it is very intense! It asks what age I first started my periods, every vaccine I've ever had and pretty much every disease or illness or disability on the planet I've ever had, or my parents, grandparents or siblings. Things included are cancers, diabetes as well as the more obvious questions such as Down's syndrome. Both my paternal grandparents passed away from cancer, and both my maternal grandparents were diabetic, but I'm not sure how this has an effect on IVF for gender purposes? I now have to pay 255 dollars to submit it and speak to a doctor, so I'm weighing up whether it's worth it as I don't plan on going through with anything for at least three years, and unfortunately some of the answers may change if say God forbid my mother suddenly became diabetic. Also, I currently have the mirena coil, so cycle length questions and when I ovulate are currently unknown. Part of me wants to pay to get some answers on it all, but the other part feels it's wasting money at this stage, so not sure I'll go any further at this point.


----------



## motherofboys

It does seem a lot of money if you are not going ahead yet and may need to change things and possibly pay again in 3 years time. Are you a member on anywhere like gender dreaming? They have a special high tech/gender selection section on there where there are people currently going the same route that you'll possibly be taking in a few years who could probably better advise you.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, I'm not but I will definitely check it out, thanks! Because as it stands I have no clue at all about the actual process which is really what I want to know now to know if I'd even be interested


----------



## caro103

wow that seems intense to find out whether you're definitely interested or not!


----------



## katherinegrey

That's what I thought. It looks like I'd also have to get a mammogram too, as it asks for current mammogram results. If I knew I was definitely going down this road, it'd be easier and I'd feel like the ball was rolling, but I certainly don't know it's what I want, so to pay all that money and get a mammogram for something I might not want to pursue seems a little silly. 
I will join gender dreaming and hope someone can answer my questions about any male embryos, the tests involved, the process and the cost and success rates. 
All the doctor said was they offer a chance to pay upfront for multiple cycles at a discount to maximise success, however he also said at my age and with my history of two full term pregnancies he doesn't think that's worth doing for me. Apart from that I'm very much in the dark about it all. I just know the process exists at this point!


----------



## MrsM17

Can I ask why its USA you'd want to go to for HT? That does seem intense questioning and expensive to submit answers! x


----------



## EmyDra

I think you're given the choice of what happens to make embryos. Research, adoption or disposable.

There was a program on 4 years ago '7 sons and wanting a daughter' I believe and a lady went for the treatment on there as well as a couple who'd already done it.


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, as the UK it's illegal, that really leaves Cyprus or USA, and although I have heard a couple of positive things about Cyprus, the universal opinion seems to be the success rates for US are a lot higher and it's worth spending the extra to go there, as another added bonus is all the staff speak fluent English which I'd heard in Cyprus can be an issue. 
If I could donate I would, but not if I'd be traceable as biological parent. It would have to be a closed adoption so to speak.


----------



## caro103

do let us know what you find out. Don't think it's something i'll go though, probably more because my DH just wouldn't be on board. We'll take our luck on number 3 :)


----------



## motherofboys

So during the move I lost my contraceptive pill. I've now found them, but so far into the month that I'll now have to wait till af arrives to start again. I didn't even realise they were missing (I've only been on them a couple of months and it's one of those things I need to see to remember) until it was too late and we'd already DTD. DH is now convinced I'm pregnant, I very much doubt it. It's not exactly the right time, we are supposed to be waiting till next year. I'm still trying to get the house straight and money is tight for the next couple of months and we've still got so much needs doing in the house that will cost money. The last thing I need is morning sickness slowing me down even more, although we still have plenty of baby stuff, if I did have a girl I would end up buying more clothes that she could ever wear lmao! Gender wise I'm at a what will be will be stage right now but whether thatll last if I do get a bfp now I don't know.


----------



## MrsM17

katherinegrey said:


> Well, as the UK it's illegal, that really leaves Cyprus or USA, and although I have heard a couple of positive things about Cyprus, the universal opinion seems to be the success rates for US are a lot higher and it's worth spending the extra to go there, as another added bonus is all the staff speak fluent English which I'd heard in Cyprus can be an issue.
> If I could donate I would, but not if I'd be traceable as biological parent. It would have to be a closed adoption so to speak.


I only ask as USA don't do microsort whereas cyprus do. If we were to do it we'd use genesis. I've read a lot of people going to usa and ending up with nothing to transfer as they were all male or had genetic issues. Genesis microsort into X & Y so you know you will 100% get some of your desired gender. We won't do it but I did research a lot into it through genderdreaming x


----------



## katherinegrey

I have heard of microsort but I heard it was only 80-90% accurate as a few XY sperm may be present in the sample. I'd hate to go through all that and pay all that money and still not get what I wanted, so I think the IVF is for me if I ever went through with it


----------



## MrsM17

That is IVF, they sort it first into the XX and then test the embryo before its implanted for gender and other issues so its perfect before its implanted through IVF x


----------



## motherofboys

How is everyone doing? I wonder if 30mummy has had her baby yet!


----------



## 30mummyof1

um,no....still waiting....10days over now :(


----------



## motherofboys

Aw no! Are you getting impatient now?


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep, very! ds2 was 12days over so i should have expected it really but for some reason i thought it wouldn't happen again..! im bigger this time so it does feel harder on my body :(


----------



## motherofboys

Aw I hope baby puts in an appearance very soon for you


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you


----------



## caro103

Hope it's not much longer hun xx

so just this second found out one of my best friends yellow bump turned pink today. She's got 2 boys already like me so thrilled for her but at the same time feel really jealous. Can't shake the feeling it'll never be me. Arrr.


----------



## motherofboys

I know that feeling, people say that I should see the hope in it, if others can get girls after 4 then it's possible for me to as well. I see it as the opposite, as reducing the odds of it being me. Someone has to have a 5th boy. If I just take it from the people I have met from this forum and this (and the previous version of this post) of the 2 people I knew who had 4 boys, 1 had a 5th boy and 1 had a girl. It side of the forum I also know another person with 4 boys and expecting a girl. So that makes me feel like the odds are that I will have a 5th boy just to keep the balance of the world and nature and all that. I know it's rubbish and what one person has does not make any difference to what I have but as another friend had a girl, when her boyfriend already has 3-5 boys (long story, apparently his ex wife cheated. ive been told 2 different stories on how many times) I feel that every girl born after boys stacks the odds against me


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> Hope it's not much longer hun xx
> 
> so just this second found out one of my best friends yellow bump turned pink today. She's got 2 boys already like me so thrilled for her but at the same time feel really jealous. Can't shake the feeling it'll never be me. Arrr.

I had the feeling too .. And I was right! :haha:

Two of my friends with boys went on to have a girl so I felt the same as Motherofboys that the odds were majorly against me as we couldn't all possibly have girls! 

Does anyone else always get that pang when someone announces they are having a girl!? Especially if it's their first pregnancy - like what? How did that happen? And also ...a really terrible feeling but when someone else announces a boy - I feel like phew! I'm not alone :haha:
I wonder if that will ever go away? :wacko:
Hormones are all over the place - I'm so excited about having my boy now and don't wish he was a girl. Odd feelings


----------



## katherinegrey

I felt the same in my pregnancies. There's a thread on here I follow, and two girls right before I found out found out they were having a girl after a boy and I thought the odds were not in my favour as it's unlikely all three of us would get girls. 
I feel it'll never be me, which is why I was looking into the ivf. Realistically I don't think it's something we'll be able to do so I feel like I'll never get a girl now. 
I've got to see a specialist about damage my births did to me and I've heard they sometimes have to perform a hysterectomy if there are complications in the surgery and I feel like I bet it's me that ends up having one and then I really will never have another baby let alone a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

Someone I know who recently had a girl after 3 boys had such horrible pregnancies, especially with her 3rd that she said she couldn't do it again and that in a few years when they were more financially stable she would adopt a baby girl. A couple of months later she found herself unexpectidly pregnant and it was her girl. 
It's an option to be considered if you are in a place where you know you have to have a daughter in your life. I know if it were me I wouldn't be able to say I wanted a girl specifically and would probably end up adopting a boy ha ha!


----------



## EmyDra

I briefly thought about adoption but it doesn't seem right. Girls are in 'higher demand' and are much more likely to find homes whereas so many boys just grow up in the system. I'd end up with another boy for certain!

Think we'll have a fourth. And what will be will be.


----------



## caro103

Thanks ladies. Nice to know I'm not alone! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Broody over load today. 
I think that's the best attitude, what will be will be. It's so hard to not keep thinking "just 1 more, the next one could be a girl"


----------



## motherofboys

Driving myself mad here. AF is due Friday/Saturday. Last night I had the teensiest but of spotting and that was it. After losing my pills and not realising until it was too late I could be pregnant. When I was ttc I was an obsessive early tester. Knowing I'm so close to AF has me wanting to test! But I know it will be negative and it will have been a waste of money on a test. I have such mixed feelings as well, I hope I am but I know it's not the right time so I hope I'm not too. Arghhh


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Driving myself mad here. AF is due Friday/Saturday. Last night I had the teensiest but of spotting and that was it. After losing my pills and not realising until it was too late I could be pregnant. When I was ttc I was an obsessive early tester. Knowing I'm so close to AF has me wanting to test! But I know it will be negative and it will have been a waste of money on a test. I have such mixed feelings as well, I hope I am but I know it's not the right time so I hope I'm not too. Arghhh

Well if you are its meant to be don't think about it til next week!! I'm so out of the loop in this group now lol I'm holding out hope that I might get another baby at some point boy or girl!! X


----------



## geordiemammy

Hey lady's congrats on everything that I've missed and I need your help one of my very best friends is pregnant she has 2 boys and 2 girls already but they decided to stay team yellow this time anyway as it happens she had to have a cvs test so the hospital know the baby's sex &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881; she wanted to find out when they rang with results but DH didn't so she's been in a right huff with him since so do any of you have any ideas based on these scan pics?? I have posted in gender prediction but no Replies 


jpg.gif image.jpg (24.1 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## geordiemammy

jpg.gif image.jpg (31.8 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## geordiemammy

jpg.gif image.jpg (42.4 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## motherofboys

I'm rubbish at guessing lol 
It's good to see you here, hope you will get your girl one day. I'm away with friends this weekend so would be typical for af to show and put the dampeners on our fun.


----------



## geordiemammy

You never know!! Mine is due in a week and I've been spotting for during the day this week but it's stopped at night I'm bloody sick of it xx


----------



## motherofboys

That sounds really annoying. I've not had any more spotting today, but I don't really know what to expect because I was on the pill fur a couple of months. If there's nothing by Monday I will test.


----------



## geordiemammy

I was on the pill came off and went back on it normally I just don't have anything which is why this spotting is so bloody annoying xx


----------



## caro103

I'd guess boy for her but I seem to be getting it wro every time atm lol

good luck either way motherofboys xx


----------



## motherofboys

Af arrived fully just before I left Friday morning.


----------



## caro103

:-( xx


----------



## LaBamba

Hello :hi:

Not pregnant yet but have a little girl and would love another one. Came off my pill 3 months ago and have been charting but not trying hardcore. Wouldn't exactly say I'm swaying as not following all the things to do but trying to avoid sex at ovulation as my daughter was conceived 4 days before O (could be coincidence but I'm sticking with that)


----------



## motherofboys

Hi and welcome. 
How's everyone getting on?


----------



## caro103

Welcome 

We're ok here. Been so busy lately but hoping life will calm down once the summer holidays are here. Feeling rather broody lately!


----------



## EmyDra

Nearly 35 weeks now so ticking along nicely!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi:ladies we welcomed Emily Rose 2 weeks ago, 2 weeks late! born at home, i still have to pinch myself that she is here. :cloud9:


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations 30mummy.


----------



## caro103

Aw massive congratulations 30mummyof1! Love her names, my Eddie was going to be Emily had he been a girl xx


----------



## bombshellmom

Hello! Is it alright if I join?

I have a little girl and hoping for another little girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome :)


----------



## LaBamba

3dpo here. Ovulated later than normal according to FF so the last time I had sex was 5 days before O so pretty unlikely I'll fall pregnant this cycle


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck


----------



## MelliPaige

Hey! I was on the other gender specific hopefuls, I have a son and soon will be trying for #2 and I'm hoping for another boy. We're gonna start TTC in November and have decided to stay team yellow! 
Hope everyone has been doing well!

ETA: Forgot I posted this lol..


----------



## motherofboys

Hi welcome. 

I'm majorly broody right now. The only thing that is holding me back from trying to convince DH to ttc now is that my friends and I are making plans for my 30th next year and if I ttc'd now I wouldn't be able to do it


----------



## LaBamba

10dpo according to FF and BFN


----------



## motherofboys

:( there's still time


----------



## EmyDra

Had my gorgeous boy Aerys Shepherd on the 25th. Absolutely totally in love. Feeling like I want so many babies right now! Nothing like a cuddly newborn.


----------



## motherofboys

Aww congratulations! I am ridiculously broody right now ha ha hubby has to have a heart op in the next few years, we will have a better idea when in December, so everything is on hold and will be dicussed after that


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on your little boy :)

Very broody here too!


----------



## Misscalais

Hi ladies.
Can't believe im back here in this forum. I hate that i have to cone back here but need the support.
I have 3 darling boys and was totally done having babies. And surprise, unexpectedly expecting again.
If i could cross all my bones in my body in hopes that this one is a girl i would.
Hubby not taking it well at all.
So hopefully i get to update with a happily ever after story. ( a ds would still be loved of course! But i definitely will not be having any more kids so this is it )


----------



## motherofboys

I think there's that element with a surprise pregnancy or one that's taken a long time to achieve, that if you get the desired gender it will be 'worth it'. I felt like that with ds4 anyway, like there had to be SOME reason why it took 2.5 years to fall pregnant so it had to mean I would get a girl then all that waiting and hoping would have had a reason. (Of course we all know that all babies are worth it, but GD does funny things to the brain at those times when it's at its strongest)
Good luck anyway


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats on your new pregnancy, hoping you hear pink x


----------



## caro103

congrats on your new pregnancy hun. xx


----------



## MelliPaige

I was on the other Gender specific hopefuls thread and got my dream gender boy, He is my world and all my dreams come true. But now we're ready to try for another, my husband is getting sloppy with our birth control method and told me he was ready for another. I still find myself hoping for another boy with my whole heart, I've always wanted to raise brothers and really wouldn't know how to be a girl mom. He still wants a girl, but would be happy with whoever we end up with. 

That being said, for generations my husband family always has a boy then a girl, down to our generation where his cousin who already has a son is pregnant with a daughter. I know it would be a dream come true for almost everyone else but I really want to raise brothers. So now I'm back, kind of trying to conceive, kind of mortified at the thought of a newborn and a toddler, with a boy and desperately hoping for another boy! 

Thanks for listening to my rambles lol


----------



## motherofboys

Hey, welcome back. Brothers are great, but hey, just because the generations have followed a pattern doesn't mean that you will. 
Good luck


----------



## caro103

Good luck hun. Most likely my families has 1 of each too and we bucked the trend with 2 boys. You never know x


----------



## Caelli86

Just popping over to say that after having gender disapointment after finding out I was expecting 2 boys and no girls. 
I have delivered my twin boys are im so utterly totally in love with them. My lil guys are the most precious things &#128153;&#128153;

So just want to say to anyone who got the sex they didn't want , that it will go away and you will love your babies no matter what the gender &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, I love the idea of twins, knowing me I would also have two boys lol

Is anyone else frightened the feeling will never go away? I mean it's not getting any easier so far. Is it going to take until my child baring years are done to full accept that there won't be any girls? Will I always feel a sadness that it was never to be for me?


----------



## katherinegrey

I am frightened. I still think 'that would be a lovely name if we have a girl' or 'if I have a girl I love that pram'. It's always there. Just subtle sly thoughts that tell me I'm not over it.


----------



## motherofboys

It's a scary thought to think you could always feel like someone is missing


----------



## Misscalais

MelliPaige said:


> I was on the other Gender specific hopefuls thread and got my dream gender boy, He is my world and all my dreams come true. But now we're ready to try for another, my husband is getting sloppy with our birth control method and told me he was ready for another. I still find myself hoping for another boy with my whole heart, I've always wanted to raise brothers and really wouldn't know how to be a girl mom. He still wants a girl, but would be happy with whoever we end up with.
> 
> That being said, for generations my husband family always has a boy then a girl, down to our generation where his cousin who already has a son is pregnant with a daughter. I know it would be a dream come true for almost everyone else but I really want to raise brothers. So now I'm back, kind of trying to conceive, kind of mortified at the thought of a newborn and a toddler, with a boy and desperately hoping for another boy!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rambles lol

Welcome back.
Brothers are pretty awesome :) i have 3 boys and they are all so cute when they play nicely ( which isn't very often :haha: ) i hope you get another boy. But if not im sure a sister will go down just a well.


----------



## Misscalais

Caelli86 said:


> Just popping over to say that after having gender disapointment after finding out I was expecting 2 boys and no girls.
> I have delivered my twin boys are im so utterly totally in love with them. My lil guys are the most precious things &#128153;&#128153;
> 
> So just want to say to anyone who got the sex they didn't want , that it will go away and you will love your babies no matter what the gender &#128515;&#128515;

Congratulations :)


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations, I love the idea of twins, knowing me I would also have two boys lol
> 
> Is anyone else frightened the feeling will never go away? I mean it's not getting any easier so far. Is it going to take until my child baring years are done to full accept that there won't be any girls? Will I always feel a sadness that it was never to be for me?

Yes, absolutely. 
If this one is a boy, i won't lie, I'll be absolutely gutted. Obviously still loved etc but i was totally done and content with 3 boys. The sadness of not having a girl was still there but the hopefulness of granddaughters in the distance future helped a little.


----------



## dollych

Hi everyone . I've not been on here for a while. Congrats on your pregnancies :)

Motherofboys I have also been thinking the same lately. My 3rd Boy is 5 months old now. The GD with him obviously went away as soon as he was born and I love him with all my heart, but I still can't shake the feeling of this longing for a Girl. I was ok for a few months ( still thought about having a Girl but not as much) but the feelings have slowly crept back again.
I would love a little Girl so much and feel my life will only be complete when I have a little princess. I just don't feel like my family is complete yet, but hubby is adamant we are not having any more children :(
I have really bad days and also wonder will these feelings ever go away. I honestly don't think they will until I have a Daughter!!....... But it's just not meant to be for me :(
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mumandco

Hope you don't mind me joining,I have an appointment for coil removal on Friday so will start to ttc from then on. We already have 3 boys and would love love love a little girl..
I'm so nervous about being pregnant and that the possiblilty it could be a boy...of course I would love him but my longing for a little girl would still be there


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Misscalais, when is your 12 week scan? Are you going to be looking for the nub?

motherofboys, yes, I am scare of that as well. I have 3 boys, one that's only 8 weeks old, and I'm already ready to start TTC for our 4th (and final) child. If it's not a girl, I can't say I will be devastated, but I will certainly always wonder, and wish, I had had a girl. I won't know that feeling for certain until or unless it happens but I do know our 4th WILL be our last. Scary thought.


----------



## Misscalais

I'll be getting my referral today to make an appointment. Ill be trying to book for 13 weeks for a better look at the nub. Im 11 weeks 2 days now. Im really hoping we get a nub shot ive not had one to look at with my other 3. Im still not sure if i even want to find out or not because when i heard boy last time that feeling of disappointment was so overwhelming i had to get up and use the rest room and cried my eyes out. Felt so guilty when i had a healthy little baby wriggling around. I don't want to feel that again.


----------



## motherofboys

I think that's what makes it harder. If it's your first baby, or 2nd and you plan more either way, then there's always the feeling of next time, next time will be a girl, I just have to wait a bit. But when you've got 3 or 4 or 5 and the next baby is your last baby, your last chance and then you have to accept its over, that is hard.


----------



## EmyDra

I can't imagine not having a 4th now, but I think that's to do with how much I am loving my three boys.
We have agreed we'd really struggle with a fourth boys name though :-/

I think I'd like a 3 year gap ideally next time so a wee summer 2018 baby and then I will surely be done. I don't care right now about gender but I know as they get older the feelings creep back, especially in early preg and TTC. 

I feel our (hopefully) fourth will be a boy already.
It'll be a tough choice between not finding out (and being anxious about it all preg but then not caring about the gender at birth) or finding out and feeling that disappointment that I don't want to feel!


----------



## motherofboys

I struggled too for a 4th boys name, as mad as it sounds we had difficulty finding a name for our 1st! Pregnancy hormones definitely make a difference to how you feel. I'm going to try to not find next time just because I've never had that experience and I'm already convinced that no matter what I do and how much I hope, I'll still have a 5th boy.


----------



## mumandco

I feel very similar..I've never had a surprise and always wanted to know what we were having but this time when the time comes I half think I want a surprise so that the only thing I will feel when it's born is elation but at the same time I would like to know if it's a girl so I can buy pink everything lol 
I was talking to hubby tonight and I'm finding the whole ttc thing quite daunting incase it is a boy


----------



## motherofboys

Well that's always been the thing, I was far too impatient with ds1 so found out, then with ds2,3 and 4 I kept saying I had to find out because if it was a girl I would need to go shopping. I was also worried that as I have a history of post natal depression (not linked to gender) that with ds4 when it really mattered to me for the first time rather than just thinking 'oh not this time then' that if I waited it could ruin the experience and I would end up depressed again. Now I'm not so worried about that as I've experienced the full force of gender desire and disappointment. Now it's just that shopping spree thing and the excitement of preparing for a girl.


----------



## caro103

Having done it both ways now i personally much preferred not knowing until birth. Having said that I've only got 2 boys so far...

just started taking folic acid again in prep...Eek! Ttc in the new year is still on our agenda x


----------



## mumandco

That reminds me-I need folic acid &#55357;&#56832;
Coil came out today so we are now officially ttc I guess


----------



## motherofboys

Exciting! There will be the next bunch of babies being born before we know it


----------



## caro103

Good luck mumandco! I've totally messed up my pill this week, so much I came on mid cycle, oops, tempted to stop taking it now and just work out what my cycles doing over the next few months to give swaying a better chance, what do you reckon? I've not had a natural cycle since before conceiving my youngest. X


----------



## motherofboys

It may be a good idea if you're planning on using timing etc and just to give your cycle time to settle.


----------



## motherofboys

I was late in taking a few of mine recently. So much has been going on. But with hubby's healthy we have hardly DTD, I can't exactly remember which dates we did. Just had AF she was short, with a day of light bleeding and the rest sporting with some breaks of 12+ hours between. I'm now becoming so obsessed with the idea of accidentally being pregnant that I even checked my cervix which was high, soft and closed. Now I'm worrying I've done damage if I am. I'm such an idiot. I highly doubt that I am, but this year has been awful and we need some kind of miracle (like a surprise baby....girl) to end it on a better note. Both DH and I lost our Dads, DH is about to lose his Nan, he needs a heart operation (the same one his Dad needed) I've dipped back into depression and every tiny thing that can go wrong, has!


----------



## mumandco

Sorry for yours and your husbands loss motherofboys. I lost my mother this year and know how hard it is to lose a parent :(
I hope your hubby's op goes ok x 
I don't think you would have done any damage just by checking your cervix chicks xx
Big hugs to you xx 

Caro103- I definitely think that coming off your pill wil be beneficial to you if your planning on ttc soon,atleast by the time that comes around your cycles may have fallen in their natural pattern and the hormones outta your system


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you, I'm sorry for your loss also.


----------



## caro103

sorry for both your losses :(, life is cruel sometimes. I lost my dad when I was 8, it'll be 23 years on Monday, scary! 

motherofboys, although unlikely given you did bleed wouldn't that just be a miracle! 

I've decided no more pill, not told DH yet but will before we dtd so we can use alternative protection. (he's up for ttc in the new year and swaying so he'll get why coming off the pill now works :) )


----------



## motherofboys

It is, the circumstance surrounding each of their deaths were very different, but neither was a peaceful way to go. That's so sad to have lost your dad so young. Mine wasn't around much. My parents divorced when I was 2, he joined the navy and would visit once every time he had leave. Then when I was 8 he stopped coming. I found him when I was 18 and we kept up a relationship over email with the odd visit for a few years before he stopped replying. It wasnt until after his funeral I realised that actually we weren't going to get to rebuild our relationship again, and that I had lost him for the final time. It's opened a whole can of emotional worms about being good enough, I wasn't good enough for him to fight for our relationship, I wasn't good enough for my mum, when it came to the crunch she chose a man over her only daughter, and as stupid as it may sound, I'm not good enough to have a daughter of my own. 
I know it's silly to even consider it, you just hear about people falling on the pill and having a lighter bleed that usual that first month. It's probably because I messed up on my pill and took it late. Very late when I had some friends stay. It's not the sort of thing that happens to me, I mean I had enough trouble conceiving ds4 when I hadn't been on any contraception for years! I guess I just need to find something good in all the madness. 
I realise this whole post is just ridiculous and I'm being pathetic, please feel free to ignore my ramblings. 
DH has been told his op has a 100% success rate at his age and fitness, but it could be up to 10 years before they do it. It's a valve in his heart that needs replacing. It's a case of close monitoring and further scans then in December we will be given a narrower time frame. TTC will depend on what time frame we are realistically looking at. If it's going to be 10 years and he'll still have an awesome success rate then we will probably go for it, sticking to the previous plan, if it's going to be in the next few years, we will wait. If we wait too long, TTC won't happen at all. And I'm a planner, I hate not knowing what to expect and when, and I feel like the worlds worst wife for even thinking about all this when he is waiting for open heart surgery. I would much rather have him, but GD takes over your life at time doesn't it?


----------



## mumandco

Not pathetic at all chicks xx 
My mother didn't die peacefully either tbh..I hadn't seen her for a few years but had argued with her on fb msg a month or so before she died..she was mentally ill and apparently a recovering" alcoholic, sadly she took her own life.

Of course you are good enough for a daughter there are just so many factors that play a part in it. 
I often wonder how some people have both sexes and others have the same sex continuously.
And your not a bad wife at all,it is hard to push our longing for another baby to one side no matter what the situation x I'm sure your husband would understand that also x


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> It is, the circumstance surrounding each of their deaths were very different, but neither was a peaceful way to go. That's so sad to have lost your dad so young. Mine wasn't around much. My parents divorced when I was 2, he joined the navy and would visit once every time he had leave. Then when I was 8 he stopped coming. I found him when I was 18 and we kept up a relationship over email with the odd visit for a few years before he stopped replying. It wasnt until after his funeral I realised that actually we weren't going to get to rebuild our relationship again, and that I had lost him for the final time. It's opened a whole can of emotional worms about being good enough, I wasn't good enough for him to fight for our relationship, I wasn't good enough for my mum, when it came to the crunch she chose a man over her only daughter, and as stupid as it may sound, I'm not good enough to have a daughter of my own.
> I know it's silly to even consider it, you just hear about people falling on the pill and having a lighter bleed that usual that first month. It's probably because I messed up on my pill and took it late. Very late when I had some friends stay. It's not the sort of thing that happens to me, I mean I had enough trouble conceiving ds4 when I hadn't been on any contraception for years! I guess I just need to find something good in all the madness.
> I realise this whole post is just ridiculous and I'm being pathetic, please feel free to ignore my ramblings.
> DH has been told his op has a 100% success rate at his age and fitness, but it could be up to 10 years before they do it. It's a valve in his heart that needs replacing. It's a case of close monitoring and further scans then in December we will be given a narrower time frame. TTC will depend on what time frame we are realistically looking at. If it's going to be 10 years and he'll still have an awesome success rate then we will probably go for it, sticking to the previous plan, if it's going to be in the next few years, we will wait. If we wait too long, TTC won't happen at all. And I'm a planner, I hate not knowing what to expect and when, and I feel like the worlds worst wife for even thinking about all this when he is waiting for open heart surgery. I would much rather have him, but GD takes over your life at time doesn't it?

You're not being pathetic at all :hugs: i have a few friends that have got :bfp: on the pill.
Have you taken a test?


----------



## MelliPaige

Not pregnant. 
Unofficially ntnp


----------



## caro103

That's a lot to go through and can totally see why loads if feelings have been opened up. Not pathetic at all. I really hope you're husband stays well and gets the op he needs. X


----------



## kaths101

Just returning here to see how you are all doing, I've been keeping up with this thread. 
Mother of boys, you have every right to feel as you do :hugs:
Caro, definitely agree with stopping the pill now as it can take a few months. It took my periods 2/3 months to get back to normal after the pill and then gives you a few months to chart and see what's going on...don't let any whoopsies happen though :haha: (listen to the queen of woopsies) hee hee..

For me i have no GD at all at the moment I don't think, not sure if that will change once he is here and the realisation will be that I will never have a girl but at this momment I'm on cloud nine and so excited to meet my third boy (due in 3 days).


----------



## motherofboys

mumandco said:


> Not pathetic at all chicks xx
> My mother didn't die peacefully either tbh..I hadn't seen her for a few years but had argued with her on fb msg a month or so before she died..she was mentally ill and apparently a recovering" alcoholic, sadly she took her own life.
> 
> Of course you are good enough for a daughter there are just so many factors that play a part in it.
> I often wonder how some people have both sexes and others have the same sex continuously.
> And your not a bad wife at all,it is hard to push our longing for another baby to one side no matter what the situation x I'm sure your husband would understand that also x

My dad took his own life as well, my father in law was ill, he needed the same op DH now needs, only he was a lot further on, almost 30 years older and had poorer overall health. It's very hard to get my head around everything. I have been through really deep depression where I have not wanted to go on living and felt that I was a danger to myself. His family (most of whom I've not seen in 27 years) asked that people make donations to MIND so I'm assuming some sort of mental health issue was at play. He had another son, he just turned 17, he said we can talk more about it all when we meet up, so I may get more answers then. 
But I understand what it's like to be in that position, but at the same time, losing someone who was more like a father to me, just months before. Who had to suffer and was fighting to live. It's just scrambled all my thoughts. One person would give anything for more time while another cut their time short. 


I've not taken a test, I have to go out tomorrow so I will get a cheap test and do that just to be sure. 

I sorted out all the 2-3 clothes for ds4 (how is he that old already?) the boy has more pyjamas than the rest of his clothes put together! No idea why lmao


----------



## motherofboys

I wasnt pregnant. Dh isn't sure he even wants a baby now, he said Friday we would talk about it but he fell asleep, then Saturday all he said was that he was sorry but he just wants to be old now. I feel like curling up in a ball and crying for years. I know I might of had another boy, in fact I'm pretty sure I would have done, but now there's no hope if that's how he feels.


----------



## karlilay

Hello everyone, just nervously popping my head back in. I'm currently 5+2 weeks pregnant, and the thoughts have started already. I am lucky enough to have one of each but I would just LOVE a sister for my little girl. I keep symptom spotting and associating them with boy girl pregnancies, I feel awful because I know if it's a boy I will love it as much as his brother, but there is such a pining in me for another girl, that I feel a bit daunted about my scan at 16 weeks. Feel so silly!


----------



## MelliPaige

motherofboys said:


> I wasnt pregnant. Dh isn't sure he even wants a baby now, he said Friday we would talk about it but he fell asleep, then Saturday all he said was that he was sorry but he just wants to be old now. I feel like curling up in a ball and crying for years. I know I might of had another boy, in fact I'm pretty sure I would have done, but now there's no hope if that's how he feels.

Sorry to hear this! Hope you're ok


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, he spent so long saying that his age didn't matter and that we could have a baby any time because it was may age that mattered as I was carrying the child and that he liked the bigger gap and wasnt worried about being older. Then he uses his age as the reason for not wanting another. I've had 2 years of him saying one thing then another, then I said that I really needed an answer one way or the other. That's when he said we could talk about it.


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> I wasnt pregnant. Dh isn't sure he even wants a baby now, he said Friday we would talk about it but he fell asleep, then Saturday all he said was that he was sorry but he just wants to be old now. I feel like curling up in a ball and crying for years. I know I might of had another boy, in fact I'm pretty sure I would have done, but now there's no hope if that's how he feels.

Aww im sorry :(


----------



## Misscalais

karlilay said:


> Hello everyone, just nervously popping my head back in. I'm currently 5+2 weeks pregnant, and the thoughts have started already. I am lucky enough to have one of each but I would just LOVE a sister for my little girl. I keep symptom spotting and associating them with boy girl pregnancies, I feel awful because I know if it's a boy I will love it as much as his brother, but there is such a pining in me for another girl, that I feel a bit daunted about my scan at 16 weeks. Feel so silly!

I hope you get another girl :) if not im sure another boy will be just as lovely x


----------



## caro103

So sorry motherofboys, hopeful he'll come round if he knows how much it'd mean to you. 

Karlikay, hope you get a nothing girl but you'll also be amazed at the bond brothers have. 

I've bought a basal thermometer and ov tests! Yay x


----------



## motherofboys

How exciting Caro!!


----------



## karlilay

How's everyone doing?


----------



## motherofboys

Up and down here. I can't decide if my depression is caused by my GD or the GD is just another out let for the depression. I'm trying to concentrate on shopping for Christmas but seeing the girls toys I wish I could buy or the dresses for Christmas day, doesn't always help. 
I need to try to move on, but I just don't know how to begin


----------



## mumandco

Hope all you ladies are OK X 

I found out I'm pregnant last week,it's early days ATM seeing as I'm a little over 5 weeks.
The boys really want a sister...yes we told them this early as they kept jumping on me. They had always said they wanted another brother up until tonight when they found out the news.

This pregnancy is very different to my boy ones so far...no morning sickness yet...by now I would usually be throwing up morning noon and night


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## caro103

Congratulations xx


----------



## motherofboys

How is everyone else doing? Has everyone who was pregnant had their babies?


----------



## allforthegirl

motherofboys said:


> Up and down here. I can't decide if my depression is caused by my GD or the GD is just another out let for the depression. I'm trying to concentrate on shopping for Christmas but seeing the girls toys I wish I could buy or the dresses for Christmas day, doesn't always help.
> I need to try to move on, but I just don't know how to begin

I am feeling the same way here. I have good days and bad days still. I too still dream of next weeks scan of the lady telling me the first lady was wrong. And walking by the girl toys and only shopping for boys is just tourture. I have almost had to block myself from thinking about the gender of my baby while out and about. 

Even my boys keep saying to me they have dreams the baby is actually a girl. Or my five year old with make strange comments about that he wished we would have a girl, or play with toys as babies and the babies are always a girl.

Now with that being said I Love the LO in my tummy regardless.....just don't know why I still feel like this one is still a girl.....Guess wednesday will tell.


----------



## motherofboys

It's so hard, when you love the baby but still wish it were the opposite gender. 
I'm so up and down, I don't even know what I want myself any more. 
When I'm up, I'm happy and I feel like maybe I can do this thing with just boys, I just worry about whether I will regret it down the line and wish I had tried again. But those are the times I feel broody and like I could cope with another baby, whatever the gender. 
When I'm down I NEED a girl, but I also don't feel that I can cope with another baby, and what if I'm only obsessing over a girl because I'm so down? I only want a baby if it's a girl at those times. Even though I know I would love it. 
We have 1 more possible shot. But the idea of taking that chance is scary as hell too


----------



## EmyDra

When I am feeling happy and content and loving my boys I don't care. I think if we had another I'd love another boy.

Then I just think about never ever having a daughter ring me or call by and tell me she's pregnant. It's the thought of only getting a more detached involvement with a possible DIL that upsets me most.
All the boys in Kevs family seem to either end up with horrible women who estrange them from their families (his ex and my SIL for one and his only cousin with a family) or they just stay single for a really really long time. Or always.
The thought of going through either of those scenarios makes me immeasurable sad. 

It's their life at the end of the day, I will support whatever they want to do. I just can't stand the thought of my sons getting taken advantage of like so many of the lovely, family orientated men in Kevin's family.


----------



## motherofboys

My 23 year old niece is getting married. Listening to her mum talk about the wedding just brings home how that isn't something that will happen in my life. 
I know a daughter isn't a guarantee of getting to do that but it's just another thing that I can cross off the list


----------



## Misscalais

Im not sure if its ok to update on this thread but just thought id let you gals know that our surprise baby is a girl. I'm very thankful and Dh is finally happy about the pregnancy. Im still terrified she will come out a he! I've read that lots of mums who have multiple boys have this fear though.


----------



## allforthegirl

All the men in my family all left their moms and don't have a good relationship. Even Dh left and moved far away and doesn't have a good relationship with his mother. Then there is me, the only girl and I'm close with my mom. Sure had a rough time while I was younger but we are close now. I'm scared all my boys will leave and I will be alone. I'm sure there are a good chance or two that one of them will remain more close but I also know that eventually they will rely more on their partners and I become second. And like you have mentioned weddings and babies too will not be the same. 

Congrats again miss on getting your pink bundle.


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats misscalais.

In my family its been the opposite. My mum and nan were not the closest. I have never been close to my mum. Both my brothers are still really close to her. 
In dh family he and his brother are close to their mum, his sister will do anything she can to avoid her. They are all coming for a Christmas meal at ours just before Christmas and the other day I was making the seating plan and he said "put her as far away from Mum as you can"
But even knowing that it isn't always the way I would imagine it to be, it doesn't stop me wanting that. I would like to have a shot at a close female relationship, I don't have that with anyone. And i just don't feel it will be the same with a daughter in law or a granddaughter.


----------



## Misscalais

allforthegirl said:


> All the men in my family all left their moms and don't have a good relationship. Even Dh left and moved far away and doesn't have a good relationship with his mother. Then there is me, the only girl and I'm close with my mom. Sure had a rough time while I was younger but we are close now. I'm scared all my boys will leave and I will be alone. I'm sure there are a good chance or two that one of them will remain more close but I also know that eventually they will rely more on their partners and I become second. And like you have mentioned weddings and babies too will not be the same.
> 
> Congrats again miss on getting your pink bundle.

Thanks hun!
My only brother still lives at home with my mum hes 22 soon :) as well as my 18 year old sister. Myself and my two other sisters moved out early. Big sister and i moved out by 17 and my other little sister moved out at 20. We live 5-12 hours away.
Always fear that my kids will move far away or that my daughter inlaws will hate me.


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> Congrats misscalais.
> 
> In my family its been the opposite. My mum and nan were not the closest. I have never been close to my mum. Both my brothers are still really close to her.
> In dh family he and his brother are close to their mum, his sister will do anything she can to avoid her. They are all coming for a Christmas meal at ours just before Christmas and the other day I was making the seating plan and he said "put her as far away from Mum as you can"
> But even knowing that it isn't always the way I would imagine it to be, it doesn't stop me wanting that. I would like to have a shot at a close female relationship, I don't have that with anyone. And i just don't feel it will be the same with a daughter in law or a granddaughter.

Thank you.


----------



## motherofboys

Do you know what really annoys me? The way that if a fork is close to her mum and talks to her every day people say how wonderful it is that they are so close. If a man talks to him mum every day he is a mummy's boy and needs to cut the apron strings. Boy or girl they are still our babies, why can they not want to talk to their mum just because they happen to be male?


----------



## allforthegirl

motherofboys said:


> Congrats misscalais.
> 
> In my family its been the opposite. My mum and nan were not the closest. I have never been close to my mum. Both my brothers are still really close to her.
> In dh family he and his brother are close to their mum, his sister will do anything she can to avoid her. They are all coming for a Christmas meal at ours just before Christmas and the other day I was making the seating plan and he said "put her as far away from Mum as you can"
> But even knowing that it isn't always the way I would imagine it to be, it doesn't stop me wanting that. I would like to have a shot at a close female relationship, I don't have that with anyone. *And i just don't feel it will be the same with a daughter in law or a granddaughter.*

This is exactly!! That is exactly how I feel.



motherofboys said:


> Do you know what really annoys me? The way that if a fork is close to her mum and talks to her every day people say how wonderful it is that they are so close. If a man talks to him mum every day he is a mummy's boy and needs to cut the apron strings. Boy or girl they are still our babies, why can they not want to talk to their mum just because they happen to be male?

It is societies way, and society is very cruel and judgemental. :growlmad: No different when we are with our brood of boys out and about people are completely shocked, and then say something they think is witty, but truly just rude. Bystanders just think they have a right to comment in someones life. I don't make comments into their lives so why do they think it is ok with a big family.:shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

I would never dream of commenting on someone's family size or make up so why do others feel it's their right? 
I hope that at the very least my boys will end up with people who will tolerate me for their sake. I don't get on too well with my mother in law but I keep my mouth shut can be nice enough to her to keep dh happy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah my MIL and I try.....but I have been avoiding her as with pg with our sons she always pushed we would have a girl....then when we found out we were pg with boys, all she did is talk about every one else who was having girls and how cute they are.

I will tell you this, I will not let my GD effect my relationship with my grandsons the way she does. She doesn't accept their affection very much and always makes excuses to hand the babies back only after two-five min, and almost pushes the boys away when they hug her. Apparently she wanted a girl so badly and something happened that "ruined" her with DH's birth that they didn't have another. (Honestly I cannot believe that my FIL even ever said something like that to DH) It is all very sad!


----------



## motherofboys

Sils ex mother in law lives next door to Mil and always tells us not to have more incase it's a girl because girls are awful. I said to dh once how strange it was because she has two sons and 2 grandsons and 1 granddaughter. He said that she also had a daughter at one point, I think before her sons, and that due to her mental health (we are talking late 50s/early 60s so things weren't as well known about then) they took the baby girl away from her. I guess that was her way of protecting her heart. 
I certainly won't let GD affect my relationship with my grandchildren either. Same as if I did ever have a girl I wouldn't treat her any differently to the boys. I know someone who gives her girl special treatment just because she was a girl


----------



## allforthegirl

That's horrible in my mind that people do that. I will also never treat this one any dofferent regardless what the tech tells me in Wed


----------



## motherofboys

In the end I had to remove her from Facebook. Everything was about how awful her 2 boys were and how good her daughter was. She was open with my about wanting a daughter, then when she got her and I went to her saying how I wanted a girl she was all "well as long as it's healthy it shouldn't matter" no it shouldn't, and health is the most important thing but you can't help what you want and of all people she should have understood that.


----------



## allforthegirl

My mother did that to me. When we found out Z was a boy she came to me with tons of emotions and told me that she was very sorry I would never get that chance to experience the mother daughter relationship. Then this time when I told her about my GD she looked at me as if I crazy to think having a girl would be a good idea. I was completely floored by that. I expected her to understand and it felt like she was passing off my feelings like it wasn't important. I know that she was just trying to "make me feel better" but it was not empathetic at all. I was actually very disappointed in how she handled my GD. :sad1:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sorry to hear that. You would think with the number of people who think is OK to comment more people would be more understanding


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my scan confirmed I am having another boy.....


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs, and congratulations.


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations on your newest little blue bundle...

:hugs:


----------



## karlilay

Thought I would pop in and say I had my first scan, here's little bean and actually seeing it made all gender wishes go really, anyone got any guesses?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say it looks like a girl!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh nub is very girly.


----------



## Eleanor ace

What a cutie! Looks girly to me.


----------



## motherofboys

I would guess girl as well


----------



## MelliPaige

I've known I've been pregnant for a few weeks and have been trying to hold the feelings away and telling myself I don't have a preference this time around, but I do. I really want another boy..I want to give DS a little brother. I don't know if I can be happy if I hear pink.


----------



## motherofboys

All I can say is that in the end you will be happy with the child you have, and love the child you have, regardless of their gender. Of course it doesn't mean that the feeling of wanting to give him a little brother will go away, that seems to be different for everyone as to if and when that feeling will go. I can't say for sure whether it ever does or you just kind of learn to live with it. But I do know that whoever your baby is, they are the right and perfect baby for you x


----------



## Misscalais

MelliPaige said:


> I've known I've been pregnant for a few weeks and have been trying to hold the feelings away and telling myself I don't have a preference this time around, but I do. I really want another boy..I want to give DS a little brother. I don't know if I can be happy if I hear pink.

Fingers crossed for a brother for your DS.
I also agree with motherofboys. It will be tough if you do hear pink but she will fit right in :) the hard part is letting go of that dream. Hopefully you won't have to do that. When will you be able to find out?


----------



## MelliPaige

Misscalais said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I've known I've been pregnant for a few weeks and have been trying to hold the feelings away and telling myself I don't have a preference this time around, but I do. I really want another boy..I want to give DS a little brother. I don't know if I can be happy if I hear pink.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a brother for your DS.
> I also agree with motherofboys. It will be tough if you do hear pink but she will fit right in :) the hard part is letting go of that dream. Hopefully you won't have to do that. When will you be able to find out?Click to expand...

If I elect to get an early ultrasound I can find out in January, but I don't know if we will be able to afford that now that my husband was laid of and my income is the only income. If not maybe around February or March. originally wanted to stay team yellow but I don't think I can haha


----------



## Ashla

Hi everyone. I was on this forum a lot with my last pg. I'm a mum of two boys. I really want to try to sway girl this time. Should I use In Gender or Gender Dreaming?


----------



## motherofboys

U recommended gender dreaming.


----------



## karlilay

I used in gender. But this is a good supportive section on here too.


I had my ended scan yesterday. I was 15+6. Me and both scan ladies saw the girly parta quite clearly but baby was being naughty and it was nearly impossible to get a good pic. This is the only picture I got, and now
Of course ive left there and second guessing everything. What do you all think? If anyone knows about potty shots it's you lovely people.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say thats definitely a girl, congrats!


----------



## karlilay

Thank you. I hope you're right lol, I'm so worried they will tell me she's a boy at 20 week scan.


----------



## Ashla

Thanks Motherofboys! I thought I remembered you saying that In Gender has been discredited a bit but I wanted to check I wasn't confused.


----------



## caro103

aw congrats!

we've started ttc this month too! going to do a light sway girl which is involving lots of sex leading up to a positive ov stick, then stopping. No orgasm for me. Using conceive plus and I've been taking magnesium and calcium supplements the past month. What will be will be though, if we get another boy then that will be lovely :)


----------



## motherofboys

Apparently a lot of the info on IG is out dated and there are some people on there advising things that aren't too safe. 
That being said I'm sure there are still some lovely people in there and you can join both and filter through what you want. I'm a member of both but don't really use either right now. And who really knows how much affect it actually has in the end? 
Fingers crossed for you. I hope one day I get to be back there and swaying.


----------



## katherinegrey

After my failed sway I just don't trust swaying. After all, 50% will always swear it worked for them and was brilliant and 50% won't. So the exact same odds you had to begin with. Swaying disappointed me more. Because he should have been a girl. I'd swayed. I'd tipped those scales in my favour. I went into denial for a bit even. 
The only sway I'd do now is ivf that costs thousands.


----------



## motherofboys

It's hard when you scroll through Facebook and see two friends posting pictures of themselves and their daughters in matching Christmas dresses and another of her daughter using the push along walker that you have had your eye on for the last 7 years.


----------



## allforthegirl

I struggle too with things like that. With others posting on FB or even on here about their DD. I try to be a good friend but deep down it still hurts. Saying good bye to those dreams are going to be a long healing journey for me I think.


----------



## motherofboys

I must be healing because it hasn't sent me into a downwards spiral, but it has brought up the feelings again when I was doing pretty good just concentrating on hubby and the boys


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I do have to say that I don't cry at every thought, but I give a big sigh with most things....but my boys seem to pull me back to reality and I am thankful for that.


----------



## motherofboys

Don't you hate it when people with one of each gender try to tell you how little it matters. That's what I had from my sister in law a few days ago. Her children are all grown up now, she's planning a wedding with her daughter, her son is also engaged but she isn't really involved in the planning. I think that says it all, but she doesn't even notice. Yeah it doesn't matter if you have it because you don't know any different.


----------



## allforthegirl

Agreed! That is the whole thing I am worried i will completely miss out on. I pray that my boys will want me involved in the planning with at least one or two, but I understand that the chances are way less. Or that the woman in their (or man :shrug:) life doesn't completely take over and make me obsolete. My job at the moment is to put good values into them so that neither Dh or I are ever left out of their lives.... right?


----------



## motherofboys

That's what I hope. That we can build such a bond that they will still want to be in our lives. I don't see why they can't want to be close to us, other than society and its stupid view that women being close to their mum is good but men being close to their mum makes then a mummy's boy who needs to cut the apron strings


----------



## allforthegirl

Society makes up ridiculous rules! I am against society in so many ways.


----------



## Misscalais

allforthegirl said:


> Agreed! That is the whole thing I am worried i will completely miss out on. I pray that my boys will want me involved in the planning with at least one or two, but I understand that the chances are way less. Or that the woman in their (or man :shrug:) life doesn't completely take over and make me obsolete. My job at the moment is to put good values into them so that neither Dh or I are ever left out of their lives.... right?

My mil paid for almost our whole wedding and was very involved ( she only has 4 boys ) so i was happy for her to help where she wanted :) unfortunately though my mil is a little on the crazy side and she no longer wants to be involved in our lives. My step mil and fil also did all the dinner trials/hair trials etc where as my mum, living so far away wasn't involved really at all.
I also hate the mummies boy comments, whats so wrong with a man wanting to be so close with his mum? Why is it ok for a woman but not a man?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm so broody right now, just to be pregnant and have a new baby. I don't think we will ever have another now so it's more about getting used to the fact that I won't get to do it again, boy or girl, but I know that if we did then the gender factor would come back in to play.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well i am still having this strange feeling.....even though I am pg.....I just don't feel it is all real or something. There seems to be no excitement about another boy! Sigh I try and connect with this one but it just feels weird. I hope things will all change the closer I get....though 11 weeks isn't a lot of time either. :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure even if it doesn't come in pregnancy, once he is here it will come


----------



## caro103

Yeah I bet once he is here it'll come. Xx

officially in the 2ww here. Initially thought it'd happened but now thinking not this month :-(. Pretty sure though we'll end up with a 3rd boy so getting my head around it. At this point I just want another healthy baby x


----------



## allforthegirl

caro103 said:


> Yeah I bet once he is here it'll come. Xx
> 
> officially in the 2ww here. Initially thought it'd happened but now thinking not this month :-(. Pretty sure though we'll end up with a 3rd boy so getting my head around it. At this point I just want another healthy baby x

Oh the stresses of TTC......that is one thing I am glad to be out of. FX you get you BFP very soon!!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for a bfp soon x


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies. Well the bfp came rather faster than i imagined! Found out last Monday we're expecting again! Due September


----------



## 30mummyof1

big congrats, did you time bd? or just go for it?


----------



## motherofboys

Oh wow congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## motherofboys

I can't believe this post was started for 2014 and here I am in 2016 still wishing and hoping and probably further away from a baby at all than I was then


----------



## karlilay

:hugs: motherofboys. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

motherofboys said:


> I can't believe this post was started for 2014 and here I am in 2016 still wishing and hoping and probably further away from a baby at all than I was then

:hug: So hard. :kiss:


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks. I still keep hoping that something will change, something will happen, he will get his op sooner rather than later and then he will feel like yeah we can do this let's have another. Chances are I'll still be in this situation in another 2 years then 2 more. 
I'm trying to get used to the idea that we just won't have another but I'm but ready to be done when he clearly is. Heart trouble or not.


----------



## motherofboys

And I feel like an awful person for caring about a baby when he is ill. And of course he is the most important thing but he keeps telling me how he will be fine


----------



## caro103

30mummyof1 said:


> big congrats, did you time bd? or just go for it?

Thanks ladies. Still in a bit of shock! We kinda timed it. Stopped dtd once opk was positive, dtd everyday for several days leading up to it and I didn't orgasm at all whilst trying. Who knows, time will tell. I'mffeeling what will be will be atm .


:hugs: mum of boys xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: motherofboys 

sounds good, excited for you caro


----------



## EmyDra

Hi guys. Sorry to hear of your situation motherofboys.

We have decided to TTC number 4 in 2017. My friend who had her 4th boy around the time we had our 3rd is also TTC around that time hopefully.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck Emydra


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm hoping we're going to ttc no'4 in 2017 too, good luck Emydra


----------



## allforthegirl

Good luck to all of you who are trying again.


----------



## motherofboys

My husband is a dick. I told him that the Rooneys have had a third son and he said "can't they get a girl? That's what happened to the Beckhams, people reckon they bought one, do you think they'll buy one (meaning gender selection) she must want a daughter mustn't she? To dress up and make into a little mini me" 
And now I just want to cry. I'm emotional enough as it is plus it's his first appointment since they diagnosed his heart problem tomorrow and we will hopefully find out more and get a better idea of when he will need surgery, and now him saying that when he knows how much I wanted a daughter. I just want to cry.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's really insensitive of him :(


----------



## motherofboys

I dont know what the point was, like if he wants me to talk about it. I expect he wants me to perfectly fine talking about it so that he can draw the conclusion that I am over the whole girl thing and baby thing and happy to just move on with life the way he wants to.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Men....grr they don't get it do they. :hugs:

I do feel for the Rooney's, well Coleen especially. Everyone talking about how they've got another son and wanted a daughter. Hard enough coming to terms with it yourself let alone knowing everyone is talking about you.


----------



## motherofboys

I felt for her too. I mean I don't know how much is true that they were hoping for a girl, I know there are people who hope to have all boys, but still to have it in the public eye like that and everyone saying you wanted one 
It is hard to deal with and if they do have more and it is a girl everyone will speculate that she did have gender selection like they have done to the Beckhams. I like Wayne and colleen, they seem like such a normal down to earth couple in spite of the fame. 
I just wish I could bring the whole thing up again but it's not fair on him so I've just got to deal with it


----------



## allforthegirl

OUCH wow I am sure he wasn't trying to purposely make you upset, but still it would hurt me too.... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've seen several interviews with Coleen that said she'd love a girl to complete the family but would be happy with a boy too. I don't know, maybe she isn't too bothered but the press certainly won't have helped her I'm sure.


----------



## motherofboys

I really feel now like I want to bring it up and be like "so are we not having any more now?" because there was no discussion, he just started talking about when ds4 is older and things don't need baby proofing and that


----------



## allforthegirl

motherofboys said:


> I really feel now like I want to bring it up and be like "so are we not having any more now?" because there was no discussion, he just started talking about when ds4 is older and things don't need baby proofing and that

i am sure you will be able to talk to him about it. You need need to tell how the statement made you feel. I am sure he will understand.


----------



## motherofboys

I just feel like I'm being selfish


----------



## allforthegirl

There is nothing selfish about how you feel..... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No definitely not selfish


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks I don't know what I would do without somewhere to vent.


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Hi all, I am new to this site. I have 4 fab boys and am currently expecting, it would be lovely to have a girl this time but not holding out much hope after studying the 12 week scan, which looks boyish to me! I have mixed feelings. I am already totally in love with this baby whatever the sex and can't wait for his/her arrival but it would just be the icing on the cake to have a girl. I wouldn't change my boys for the world and always intended to have a big family, I just thought that I would have one girl in the mix! Just one! I would always prefer to have more boys but I just wanted to know that feeling of having a daughter. I am not alone, dh really wants a girl. He has a boy with his ex and then ours and our sons keep saying how they would love a sister! I hate even wishing that this baby is a girl because if it is a boy then I will feel bad for even feeling that way about my son when I will love him no matter what. I feel blessed anyway to have 4 fab kids and another on the way. So confusing! We find out 1 week today so I will update. Thanks for listening to me waffle on!


----------



## motherofboys

Hi, welcome. If it helps everything you said makes perfect sense. 
Congrats on your pregnancy and good luck


----------



## 30mummyof1

Totally understandable, good luck. Feel free to share your 12wk scan x


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Hi, thanks for your replies. This is my 12 week scan (well 11wks 6 days). I know it's a little too early to tell, but I think it is boyish!
 



Attached Files:







20160102_134109.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## EmyDra

Jerseygirl7 that sums it up so nicely. It's really confusing. I wanted a big family and more boys, but just 1 girl. I wish I'd had a girl first or second so I could be pregnant without feeling like this.


----------



## EmyDra

I just thought it was funny that the Rooney's have three sons beginning with K now...and that a footballer has a son calked kit.

Yes they are in the public eye, and she could afford gender selection if she really wanted it - but she didn't and I think that's lovely.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hmmm not sure because I'm not sure if the top line or bottom line is nub? Top line has an angle up but bottom is straight. :dohh: I think it could go either way..sending lots of pink dust.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes emydra, I thought that too with the name! I read an interview with Coleen ages ago that said they wouldn't have a 'k' theme but they obviously changed their minds!


----------



## mumandco

Had my gender scan yesterday...after 3 boys we found out we are expecting a little princess &#55357;&#56471; In absolute shock and don't think it will sink in til she's born


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh massive congrats x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats mumandco, that must feel amazing


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Congrats mumandco that is fab news.


----------



## caro103

Ah congratulations mumandco amazing! 

Good luck for your scan next week jersey xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Hi all, had gender scan today and we are expecting a boy!! Now to find a name!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats jerseygirl, good luck with a name x


----------



## caro103

Congratulations jersey. How do you feel? X


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, how are you?


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I'm feeling quite good about it to be honest. I can see all the positives of having another boy; we have everything, makes it easy with room sharing but I'm especially happy for my 9 month ds to have a little brother close in age, as we left a gap between him and the others. I did say to dh that if this baby was a girl then I would want another to get another boy! So we have another boy so who knows we may try again and see if we can get a girl. I will see how I feel, but if I do I will definitely sway, something which I haven't done before. 

I find it quite a novelty that i'm going to have 5 boys and if I don't get a girl then it is something I will just have to learn to live with. I still can't help feeling though why can't I have a girl, especially when I see others with girls. I wanted a big family but did expect to have one girl amongst them. But i'm a fairly positive person and try to see the positives in all outcomes so that helps me work things out in my head. If I never get a girl I won't let it eat me up as there are people out there who can't even have children and have even worse going on in there lives. 

Anyway, here's a pic of lil man.
 



Attached Files:







100_3607.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean. I wanted a big family, and I liked the idea of lots of boys, I just kind of assumed there would be at least one girl on there 

There's a bigger gap between my older 3 and the youngest, so I wanted a small gap between him and number 5 but it wasn't to be. He is 2 now 

I'm glad to hear that you are feeling good and so positive.


----------



## caro103

Aw Hiya little man. I'm glad you're feeling so positive too x


----------



## motherofboys

Dh has come around. He said if I can promise it will be the last one, we can try one more time. I'm not giving him the chance to change his mind again, I've stopped my pill half way through the pack ha ha ha


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay, goodluck motherofboys. x


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. Hoping this one breaks tradition. My boys took longer to conceive each time. Hopefully this one won't take as long as will be a girl ha ha pretty convinced already that I'll have another boy. But maybe it's best to think that way to protect myself


----------



## allforthegirl

motherofboys said:


> Dh has come around. He said if I can promise it will be the last one, we can try one more time. I'm not giving him the chance to change his mind again, I've stopped my pill half way through the pack ha ha ha

Oh GL :happydance: that is awesome!! I hope that you truly do get your girl. I know what you mean though by protecting yourself. :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. I'm a little scared, but I'm grateful we will get to have another baby when I didn't think we would at all. But knowing it will be the last one is scary


----------



## 30mummyof1

Everything crossed for you, are you swaying?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm thinking about giving it a go, because what have I got to lose? But I don't know how much I believe in it either and don't want to put too much pressure on myself and make it stressful either.


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes know what you mean..i didn't do a deliberate sway but there were a couple of things that were different. I had lost weight in the months prior so i was smaller than with my boys and we had multiple attempts in fertile window instead of just 1. who knows whether it made any difference but for me i'd be inclined to do exactly the same again if we do ttc again.


----------



## motherofboys

I dont think I would go for a full on sway. I'm thinking I would do the exercise, and some of the diet. I would cut back on fats and protein a bit and stop snacking. I'm actually at my heaviest non pregnant weight. I'm not big, but my jeans are getting tighter so I dare say it wouldn't do harm to lose a bit anyway just so I don't have to buy new ones ha ha 
But from what I can gather the diet and exercise are deemed to be the most successful differences. A lot of other things I've either done with all or some of the boys anyway. 
Apparently dh meds for his heart can help with a pink sway as well so who knows.


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh yes i was exercising more, running and weights mainly but had stopped 3 mths prior to getting bfp.
Goodluck whatever you decide hun x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah cardio is meant to be good for a girl sway.


----------



## motherofboys

I started the diet. I managed 1 and as half days and just spectacularly blew it. I'm not cut out for diets ha ha I've also not managed to find the time to do the exercise. I'll have to have a chat with dh because if I want to do it properly I will need him to stop encouraging me to eat ha ha


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

I know it will all change probably a few times, but right now I feel like whatever happens will be OK 
I dont want to find out the gender this time, I'm hoping when I do get pregnant and go for a scan I don't see any nub, so I can't try to guess and stress. And i want to meet ' him ' and fall in love with him before I check to see if he really is a he or not ha ha ha 
Of course the hope that I'll get a girl is still there, but it's hope rather than the despair I was feeling before and although the hope is there it is relatively small at the moment 
I'm sure hormones will change all that though when I do get pregnant. 
I just don't know whether to sway or no. Like I say, dieting failed already ha ha


----------



## MrsM17

I honestly do not believe in it all, my boys have been conceived under totally different circumstances. I was heavier with my 1st, dtd loads, ate what I wanted etc.. 2nd I did a strict sway - full on = 2 boys x


----------



## george83

My first two boys were all conceived in what were technically perfect circumstances for conceiving baby girls so I'm not a huge believer either but I think it would help me mentally accept that I tried my best to get the gender I wanted and if I didn't get it then it really wasn't meant to be


----------



## motherofboys

I dont have much faith in it tbh but I don't want to look back and say what if.
I actually think the fact I don't believe in it too much could be a good thing, because I'm not counting on it working. I'm fully expecting it to fail. 
So if I do get a boy I can say that at least I have no regrets. And if I get a girl, it will probably just be because it was my turn to, but I won't care either way because I'll have a girl ha ha 
I'm not going to do a full on sway though. I think that would raise my hopes, and a lot of the things involved in a full sway are things I naturally did anyway, or things that lower fertility and I don't want too many of those as it took long enough to get ds4 as it is. 
He certainly taught me a lesson about the baby you are meant to have coming when they are supposed to come into your life, rather than when you ask for them to.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh and as I stopped my pill halfway through my pack I wasn't sure what was going to happen but I'm getting a bleed so I think I can count this as Cd1. Let's get this ttc show on the road


----------



## allforthegirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> Dh has come around. He said if I can promise it will be the last one, we can try one more time. I'm not giving him the chance to change his mind again, I've stopped my pill half way through the pack ha ha ha

Omg how exciting. Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed you can finish off with a little girl! Are you going to take any supplements?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm still undecided. I may take calcium, and possibly fibre but then I think I'll get onto the realm of wanting to do more and more things, which would build hope so I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> I'm still undecided. I may take calcium, and possibly fibre but then I think I'll get onto the realm of wanting to do more and more things, which would build hope so I just don't know what to do.

Yeah thats totally understandable. I hope it happens quickly for you :)


----------



## MrsM17

motherofboys said:


> I dont have much faith in it tbh but I don't want to look back and say what if.
> I actually think the fact I don't believe in it too much could be a good thing, because I'm not counting on it working. I'm fully expecting it to fail.
> So if I do get a boy I can say that at least I have no regrets. And if I get a girl, it will probably just be because it was my turn to, but I won't care either way because I'll have a girl ha ha
> I'm not going to do a full on sway though. I think that would raise my hopes, and a lot of the things involved in a full sway are things I naturally did anyway, or things that lower fertility and I don't want too many of those as it took long enough to get ds4 as it is.
> He certainly taught me a lesson about the baby you are meant to have coming when they are supposed to come into your life, rather than when you ask for them to.

Yes I get that, I am happy I tried it as it brought me my wonderful son, it also got me over believing that I needed to sway to get a girl. If we ever do try again, I would just relax and not try tbh as that is something we have NEVER done haha x


----------



## motherofboys

It took so long last time to get pregnant that I was obsessed with getting that 2nd pink line. I was charting and temping and everything and I don't want to do that. But I've never swayed and I want to know that I did what I could. Part of me doesn't want to do it, but I know that once I get pregnant I will be asking myself would it be different if I had tried.


----------



## motherofboys

Who watches Call The Midwife? I'm behind and have still got 3 or 4 episodes recorded, but I watched 2 tonight and that's twice now that they've had a mum with 3 boys, wanting a daughter then not getting to keep her baby. I know it is only a show, but can they not let one poor woman get her happy ending ha ha ha (I mean this in a light hearted way. I'm not offended, though I did have a little eye leakage at the story line itself)


----------



## 30mummyof1

i've never seen it sorry but did anyone watch this morning today? they were talking about gender selection and whether people should be able to pick the gender of the children.


----------



## motherofboys

I caught the end of it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

annoyed me, probably you too. People commenting saying you should be happy regardless and you should just be happy they are healthy children blah blah..i think if it was an option people wouldn't choose it unless they'd had at least 2 of the same sex or at least most wouldn't because it comes at a cost. It would be a last resort for most, as going through ivf isn't a walk in the park. My take on it anyway!


----------



## motherofboys

Exactly. I think if it was regulated so only people with a few of the same gender or medical reasons could access it, then factor in the cost and what you'd have to go through, and the possibility you wouldn't even get pregnant at the end of it I think people wouldn't abuse it. Gender desire was not the cause, but it did greatly affect my mental health. I was already very down on myself and at times when I had a dip gender desire would pop back up and throw its two cents in as well. Like I'd be feeling I was a useless mother and GD would be like "yep that's why you don't deserve a girl. The scum of the earth get daughters without thinking about it but you can't" 
People just don't get that it can be that way


----------



## motherofboys

I should add I don't think a girl will ' save' me. This was something that I went through long before wanting a girl but it's just not helped


----------



## motherofboys

Been doing the diet just over a week now. Seems to be getting harder! Tomorrow is Ds3 birthday so will have a cheat day then back on it and see how it goes. I seriously don't think I can do this for months on end. What if I'm not pregnant in 3 months, or 6, or a year?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: what things are you eating or not eating?


----------



## motherofboys

I've cut right back in meat, most days I won't have any but if I do have some I will have much less than usual. Say between a quarter and a half of what I would normally have. The hardest part is that I keep finding myself looking in the cupboard but not being able to eat anything as it isn't time to eat. I like to eat in the evening when the boys go to bed, but we always have dinner together, so I try to wait as long as possible in the morning. Usually until 11ish to eat 'breakfast', then I eat dinner with them, then something else in the evening. And I'm still able to eat most food as it's more about the daily limits. Trying to keep my calories, fat and protein below certain numbers. But I am spending my whole day thinking about what I'm going to eat later and if I eat this now can I eat that later and stuff like that. I seem to be getting hungry pretty quickly after my meals even if they are a bunch of stuff I've wanted to eat all day crammed in to one sitting ha ha


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds tough :sad1:


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah, I'm naturally a big meat eater and snacker. Thankfully I haven't had to give up my junk. Being a Low Everything diet it includes low nutrients. Its made me realise just how much fat is in some things though ha ha


----------



## allforthegirl

Koodos cause I couldn't do that :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

I honestly don't know that I can stick to it. I better get pregnant quick ha ha my friend I made through the other site was on the diet like 18 months and still got a boy. I think it would be a lot easier if it would 100% produce a girl. The place I am at right now I'm OK either way so kind of feel what's the point if I don't care. But I know at some point I will care again. Its that fear of regret that has kept me going so far.


----------



## EmyDra

I may have a go at the diet next time to sway. I might go vegan I'm thinking. But it has never taken very long to get pregnant for me x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm hoping this one breaks a few of my patterns. Mostly the taking longer to get pregnant each time, and the all being boys ha ha ha 
I know that I can't do this for years. My friend who has, she said she can't bring her self to eat red meat any more, she had 1 burger while pregnant. She lost her son at 20 weeks and got back on the diet and that was over a year ago. Its completely changed her eating pattern. But I still feel like if I don't try will I wish I had?


----------



## katherinegrey

Hoping for a bit of understanding here. 

Everyone I know is having girls. There are currently 9 (yes 9) girls pregnant on my Facebook and only 1 is having a boy. I keep seeing pink and 'our princess' posts and I'm happy for them but I'm grieving for me. 

I keep being asked at hospital if I'm done with my family because they may not repair my birth damage and prolapses if not. No no no. I don't have my daughter how can I be done? But then I feel overwhelming guilt thinking I'm thinking of risking my health and can't be satisfied with my lovely boys. 

I'm not ready for another baby of any description yet. I know that. But I can't say never. It's breaking my heart. Every girl update makes my heart sink.

It is so much worse because I recently heard the name I will 100% use if I have a daughter. My husband loves it too. It's a very uncommon name so we'd never heard it when contemplating names with our other pregnancies and now I feel I have my name and I need the baby to give it to. 

Because of my health I want to do the IVF. I only have at the very most one shot at pregnancy, my health wouldn't cope with more. I'll save. I'll get a loan when I've paid off my car (4 years :( ) but my husband has ethical issues about it and although wants a daughter doesn't want to pay thousands when there's no promise of a baby. 

What on earth do I do? I'm 25, how can I give up? How can I risk it? How am I not complete with my boys?


----------



## motherofboys

Understanding is something we have in abundance here. 
Those posts on Facebook are hard to see. Last year I unfriended a lot of people, and chose to hide a lot of others from my news feed. Petty? Maybe, but I had to do it for my sanity. I deleted Facebook for a while too. It was actually around this time last year. Some people I have allowed back in to my news feed. Others I just can't handle. Its something to consider, so you don't have to keep seeing those princess posts but don't have to offend anyone either. 
Dh has a car. A classic car. Its not yet fully restored but he offered me the money from it for gender selection ivf. I wasn't sure if I wanted to use his money from his car that he has had way before we even met, but the option was there. I struggled with the idea of whether it was right or not, and if I was supposed to have a girl wouldn't I get her. Is it playing God? But I saw something saying that God have is the technology to do it (I'll say I'm not very religious here, but it is a point but if you do believe) that maybe you are meant to get a girl, you just have to work harder and go about it a different way. I'm not explaining it very well but it made me feel better anyway. But the situation has changed and the money won't be there so it's just tough now and I've got to suck it up and get on with it. 
I find motherhood is so full of guilt anyway. Heck I feel guilty if I buy myself a new pair of shoes! I second guess everything I do and even whether it's right to have any more babies at all. But it comes back to that regret. 
I hope I can be happy to be done after the next one. Dh keeps messing around when I mention things we could do but I'm not going to and saying "oh no its another boy and we'll have to do this all over again" after he made me promise that this will be the last time so I really don't know what he is getting at. If he would be OK to go again. But I can't think about that. 
I'm 29, 30 in July. Honestly, I thought I would be done by now. We planned 6, but I wanted them all close together, and imagined I would have had the last one before Ds1 turned 10, which he did in February. Now I just hope I can be pregnant before I'm 30.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lots of understanding here :hugs:

Oh i know what you mean about the term princess, i hated seeing it used all the time and it would fill me with anger/upset/hurt, so even now i stay away from it.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm very aware that if I did get a girl, I do have people now on Facebook who would be happy for me but hurting for themselves and I would try to avoid being ott about it all


----------



## allforthegirl

I completely understand :hugs: We may all have a different story but all can relate closely to the feelings. 

I have 5 boys now and pg with my very last and is a boy, and due anytime now. I am 37 and DH has been fixed. I cannot go through another pg and end up having another boy! I have been working extremely hard at being ok being over run by boys, and not getting that chance to ever have a girl. My heart still breaks seeing little tiny baby girls any where I go. I even have these day dreams that they all were wrong and it is actually a girl. :sad1: I too wonder why I am not happy either with what I have....but it is hard to get over the wishful thinking for over 30 years that I would have *a* girl. 

Allow yourself to have all of these feelings. Work through them they way is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## caro103

had our 12 wk scan today, all looked good. Any guesses? 

:hugs: to those who need them, we all understand in here! xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much. I love you all. 

I get so sick of 'be happy' and 'maybe you're just meant to have boys' and 'some would kill for what you have'. 

I am happy. I was absolutely meant to have my boys. I would kill for my boys. 

Doesn't change a thing. That feeling of incomplete isn't wrong. I know that. I'm not being a bad person. I can't help my feelings and my feelings don't hurt anyone but me. 

DH has said he wants a daughter but doesn't want to go the IVF route. It's all hypothetical at this point anyway as like I say I'm not ready right now. 

I'm currently studying for a better position at work, I'll qualify in about 6 months, I need medical treatment, we need a pay a few things off. 

But in my mind I'm set that when all that's done I want my daughter. I know that sounds crazy. But the only way I can choose that is IVF. Maybe I'm a control freak and can't stand the not knowing. Pregnancy is rough for me though and I don't have the option of trying again more than once. 

I'm going to hide some people. It's so strange but part of me wants to see their beautiful babies and see their happiness but another feels too sad to summon up real happiness for them.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm in two minds (still) about whether it is best to convince ones self that you'll have a boy or to allow yourself to dream. I didn't think much either way in the past then with ds4 I tried not to get my hopes up and I keep saying I need to just believe it's a boy, but if I do that I won't ever actually have got to dream about that little girl. And i see so much about good vibes and visualisation of what you want. That you should see yourself succeeding and then you will. My personality is the type that would usually think that seeing yourself succeeding is a jinx and a recipe to fail flat on your face. But maybe I should just let go and allow myself to dream. 
It's only been a couple of weeks and I've not even ovulated yet and I'm driving myself nuts with this ttc thing. 
I guess my point is (after all that rambling) that maybe that determination of "once I've done this I'm going to get my girl, is a good thing


----------



## allforthegirl

And positive thinking can really be helpful. There is nothing wrong with wishful thinking either. I think it is what we need to have to get us through. I really really do hope you do get what you are wishing for. :hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mob's! Dh has come round!! Best of luck xx For what its worth if I was trying for a last pinky I would be eating cornflakes, pasta, chocolate and cheese spread sandwiches! This was pretty much what I was living off when we moved to the new house and started our run of the 3 girls, can't wait for your updates!!


----------



## motherofboys

The thing I'm mostly struggling with is the eating pattern. I'm used to eating so much more often 
I dont know what's going on o wise yet either. I've had a few signs the last few days and am on cd16. I'm so worried that I'm just going to not o. Or have a short lp like last time

I haven't seen you in ages 6lilpigs. How are you?


----------



## caro103

Good luck motherofboys, the diet was hard for me to follow too and i didn't even do it overly Strickly lol. Hopefully you'll fall fast so you don't have to do it long! 

I'm really not feeling positive our sway worked. Lots said girl initially but mainly people I know so they know we are hoping for a girl. I posted on ingender and all but 1 went boy. I really can't decide but think to protect myself it's safer to assume another boy.


----------



## 30mummyof1

goodluck caro, when do you find out?


----------



## caro103

Thanks. I'm not going to find out until birth. I won't care once he's in my arms if it is a boy but probably will at 20 wks. I posted a scan pic on previous page, any thoughts? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats fair enough..yes just had a look and i'm really not sure! i think it really could go either way, sorry to sit on the fence. :shrug: has the pregnancy been similar or different to your boys?


----------



## caro103

Lol thanks. That's my feeling too. So going to lean boy for now I think. It's been a way easier pregnancy, only slightly sick but tired. But my other 2 were diffe too, felt awful with my 1st and ever so sick, 2nd was much better but not as good as this time. It's like I'm get to more tolerant of hormones haha. Only real difference this time is the baby was so still and chilled at the scan I had to go off and have chocolate and caffine to get it moving and be re scanned, never had that at all before the boys were always bouncing around! But could be easily we jump caught him asleep! Thanks for look hun x


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck Caro. I'm planning on doing the same. I've never had a surprise and although by number 5 with 4 of the same I guess it won't be that much of a surprise to hear boy again, I'm still going to wait. Just convince myself it's a boy. 
I can't clearly see either way on your photo either so I'll still cross my fingers for you.


----------



## caro103

Thank you hun. I think the sonographer heard me say I didn'twant to know so even for this scan she took a clever aangle. Kinda good, kinda frustrating haha. I loved team yellow with my 2nd , way better than finding out imo, once you'vegone tthrough labour I personally like the baby at the end . Fx'ed for us both! X


----------



## motherofboys

I'm hoping to not get a nub shot. I don't want any kind of clue either way because it will make me more likely to give in and find out.


----------



## caro103

True. I am left guessing, though the skull shape looks boyish. However my nieces was really quite similar so could be a girl. I'm going on think boy though I think if I can, although it's hard not to have that glimmer of hope in the background! X


----------



## motherofboys

I dont think the glimmer of hope fades. I remember going to my 20 week scan, having clearly seen boy parts at 16 weeks, and still thinking they might say girl. 
I'll be the same though. Trying to tell myself it's a boy but hoping its a girl. 
Here's hoping it's our turn to get girls.


----------



## EmyDra

caro103 said:


> Lol thanks. That's my feeling too. So going to lean boy for now I think. It's been a way easier pregnancy, only slightly sick but tired. But my other 2 were diffe too, felt awful with my 1st and ever so sick, 2nd was much better but not as good as this time. It's like I'm get to more tolerant of hormones haha. Only real difference this time is the baby was so still and chilled at the scan I had to go off and have chocolate and caffine to get it moving and be re scanned, never had that at all before the boys were always bouncing around! But could be easily we jump caught him asleep! Thanks for look hun x

Sounds like my three. First was crazy sick, second wasn't great and third I barely noticed.
Tbh that's why I assumed I was having a third boy.

However a friend had awful sickness with her third after having it mildly with her first two boys. And had a third boy too so really there's no rhyme or reason.


----------



## motherofboys

My first 3 pregnancies were so similar. Barely sick and the nauseous feeling had passed by 12 weeks, no cravings, just food aversions. My bump was all up front. I had headaches.
My 4th I had no headaches, was so, so sick for 16 weeks, got a break for 2 weeks then had another couple of weeks of sickness. I had cravings for the first time. And i put on weight everywhere. 2 years later I'm still carrying some of that weight. All those old wives tale quizzes said he should have been a girl ha ha I dont believe any of it now. Even things like the Chinese gender chart was 50/50 for me. I bicarbonate soda test would say boy one time and girl the next. The ring test said girl.


----------



## caro103

I've had a fair few girl guesses now but it's not based on anything as all just feelings lol. I have no idea. I don't believe the old wives tales either, my 1st should be a girl and 2nd boy but they're def both boys lol. My skin is awful this time though which I've not had before. Time will tell I guess :'). Do frustrating you can't just pick these things without a huge treatment!


----------



## motherofboys

It is isn't it?


----------



## motherofboys

11dpo, I'm happy that I appear to have ovulated at a reasonable time and didn't have the issue I did last time of a super short lp. That's one less thing to worry about. I am sad though. I'm already back to my early testing ways. I tested at 10dpo and thought it was a faint positive or evap. I was sure I had seen it within the time frame but it was clearer after the time. It looked thick but I couldn't tell if it had colour. So I went and bought more today but could only get blue dye and had a clear bfn
Sad that I'm definitely out even though it's only the first month, but if I don't even have a squinter on a notorious blue dye then the other one was 100% evap


----------



## allforthegirl

FX :dust:


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in here since I was pregnant but some things have happened recently that have stirred up some feelings.

My nana recently passed away and I saw her a couple of days before she passed, she was in poor health. She had two sons and she was telling me how much she wished she had a daughter. She asked me if I'd ever have any more kids and when I said no she said in a number of words that she didn't feel fulfilled without a daughter and it's a regret, don't make the same mistake...

I spoke to my dad today at the wake and when she was in hospital, again, in poor health she even told my dad that she wished she'd had a daughter. It was brought up in the sermon how much she wanted her children to be girls and how she had no idea what to name them on finding out they were boys.

Part of me is hurt that she told my dad and uncle something like this but the other part of me just can't shake the idea that she's right and I'm going to regret it in old age.


Does that make any sense? I've just rambled. For those who haven't seen me post before I have three boys.


----------



## kittylady

I think different people regret different things. My MIL wanted a daughter but had 2 boys. She now has 2 granddaughters and says she got to have girls in the end. She is very close to them and so is my mother.


----------



## motherofboys

Firstly I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you. 
Secondly, remember she was not in the best of health and may not have realised quite what she was saying in the terms of hurting people. My father in law said he wanted to see "the boys" and my sister in law said that her son was there and he said "no not him, johns boys" (John is my husband) I think all that he meant was that he had seen the older grandchildren, they are all late teens and early twenties, but he hadnt seen my boys since he was first in hospital and still ' himself ' because they are still small and it would be scary for them. So he missed them. 
You know yourself that it doesn't mean she loved her sons any less. 
I do think that some people can move past it, while others can't. Or they move on but still have moments when they think "that would have been nice". 
It doesn't necessarily mean you will feel the same, give yourself time to grieve and to look at this when you're not as clouded by emotion. 
How did you feel before she told you this? Were you feeling good and moving forward with life? Have you got the time and space/money for another? Could you deal with hearing boy again?


----------



## allforthegirl

My condolences about your loss....:hugs:

I can understand your feelings for sure. We are going to be tested for the rest of our lives until we no longer notice the stabs of "girlie" things. Will you regret never having a girl? Maybe but it is all in how we heal from it and how we allow it to affect us. With that being said I feel I am always going to miss having girlie things in my house, or even having a chance to have that experience. Even my 6yr old said with sad eyes I wish we had a girl. That broke my heart for him, as there is absolutely nothing I can do to make that true for him either. :sad1: So we can either let the broodiness take over or allow ourself peace or as much as we can slowly achieve. 

But you have to do what is right for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## EmyDra

Hey Pinkribbon. My Grandma has two sons and wishes now that she'd had a daughter. She so wanted my 3rd to be a girl (was convinced). I was her first grandchild and that was lovely, but it didn't heal her completely.


----------



## EmyDra

I connected with her maternally much more than my own mother. I'm lucky she's still in my life and I hope I'm not too greedy in wishing for another 10 years at least.


----------



## pinkribbon

My nana had 2 grand-daughters, and then 2 great grand-daughters too, but it didn't seem to fill the void she had. My mother looked after her in her ill health and was probably the closest person she had to a daughter and even that didn't seem enough. :( I'd have probably put it down to old age and her health and medication, but looking back I can see her lecturing me about 'daughter is a daughter for life, son is a son until he meets his wife' or something like that! 

Neither my dad nor my uncle had a super close relationship to her, but I'm thinking that has more to do with the way she treat them and her inability to appreciate what she did have instead of what she didn't :shrug: my grandfather passed away when my dad was in his teens and until then was in the navy and away at sea a lot so I can't comment on if she'd have tried again :shrug:

Motherofboys, hand on heart I feel I've reached the point of acceptance about not having a daughter. Day to day I'm so busy I don't really dwell on it. I love my sons enormously and couldn't imagine life without them. My third pregnancy was where I really struggled with my emotions but he's perfect and I'm glad he's who he is. We're stretched financially right now with the 3... I'd have to move house and obviously get a bigger car if I had number 4 and I don't know how many years I'd be away from considering all that. 

My OH and I have talked about a 4th child before (eldest two aren't biologically his but he's raised them from being very small) but if I'm being painfully honest if I had a 4th child both of us would want it to be a girl. He feels exactly the same as I do.


----------



## motherofboys

That's good that you are in that place then, where it isn't something that is always there in your mind. I guess only time will really tell but don't let her story impact too much on your own, there are lots of people who accept it and are perfectly happy with their sons in the future x

This month wasn't my month. I did get to 14dpo before af though so I'm happy about that and shouldn't be too disappointed as it's only the first month ttc


----------



## pinkribbon

When we're at birthday parties and the girls are opening their Barbies and ponies and have all their little dresses on and plaits in their hair it still gets me sometimes. I think about not shopping for a wedding dress and being able to do little things like paint nails. But it's not tearing me apart like it was, so I'm okay. 

I'm glad you're in a good frame of mind TTC X


----------



## motherofboys

Christmas is the worst for me. Seeing all the cute dresses and girls toys I could be buying g


----------



## kittylady

I think it depends on the relationship. My MIL is close to both of us and is round at least once a week. But that can depend on the wife, I'm very family orientated and believe that she should be a part of our family and make sure my husband makes an effort.


----------



## motherofboys

Hey everyone. Its been a long time. Wonder how many of you are still around. 
I'm still waiting for another baby to come along. Having a bad gender desire dip, and a dramatic "never going to actually fall pregnant again" wobble as well


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: still here. Wondering whether i'd like a 4th! :haha:
goodluck, hope your bfp is close


----------



## Hotbump

I had forgotten about this thread, after three boys I'm now 13wks pregnant and will find out if this baby if a girl or not in less than two weeks! This is definitely our last baby regardless of gender.


----------



## motherofboys

Exciting times for both of you then.


----------



## jessicasmum

I didn't post too much on here but I'm currently pregnant with my 3rd, I have 2 girls already and find out Thursday if I'll have a boy or end up following in my mum's footsteps of 3 girls. Very nervous but excited too.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls new here I have three boys 4,2 & 6 months I really want a girl but we're done at least till Cruz is 5 I think X


----------



## Torz

Hi there :wave:

I have two fab boys & 31 weeks pregnant with a yellow bump right now. Would love for baby to be a girl just to experience raising the opposite gender but a boy is fine by me too. I'm finding the pressure from others is making me upset about this baby being a boy, like its my choice what sex baby is!


----------



## EmyDra

I'll be TTC this time next year most likely. Three boys 5, 3 and 1 next month. 
Starting to really feel like I'm getting my life back so in two minds. 
My friend with four boys is pregnant with number five and I have everything crossed its a little girl for her, I know how much she's love that - baby also wasn't planned so will feel very 'meant to be'.


----------



## dollych

Hello!!,
I'm still lurking!! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I've not posted anything for ages until last week, but have been reading all the posts from time to time.
Hope you get your BFP soon motherofboys and everyone else &#55357;&#56856;
I go through periods of GD. I'm ok for a short time then have a wobble. The thoughts of wanting a Girl are always with me, but some days are bad!!.
I'm hoping to start ttc next year (have to convince the hubster first!!) he's done after 3 boys!!. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome to the newbies. And good luck to everyone else. Emy good luck to your friend too.


----------



## kimmy04

I have a 5 year old boy and 2 year old girl. Was happy with what I was given and we were done having babies! I got a very unexpected bfp!! Freaked out for a while. Not sure if it's GD or more of a money issue but I find myself really hoping for a girl this time. We gave away all of DS baby stuff and only have girls stuff and 2 kids will have to share a room.. will make it so much easier if this baby is a girl but all my symptoms are the same as when I had my son so I'm not feeling too hopeful!


----------



## motherofboys

kimmy04 said:


> I have a 5 year old boy and 2 year old girl. Was happy with what I was given and we were done having babies! I got a very unexpected bfp!! Freaked out for a while. Not sure if it's GD or more of a money issue but I find myself really hoping for a girl this time. We gave away all of DS baby stuff and only have girls stuff and 2 kids will have to share a room.. will make it so much easier if this baby is a girl but all my symptoms are the same as when I had my son so I'm not feeling too hopeful!

I've found symptoms don't really make much difference. My first 3 were pretty much the same, my 4th was the complete opposite and was a 4th boy.  
Also my friend had a girl, a boy then another girl. The second girl she had all the symptoms of her son, and another friend had two completely different pregnancies and had two girls.


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah a friend who had her third boy last year had a totally different pregnancy and actually became convinced it was a girl. It was even a real late conception
After ovulation which made her think girl too.


----------



## jessicasmum

Yeah same with me both my pregnancies with my 2 girls were totally different symptom wise, made me think I was having a boy with my 2nd.


----------



## kimmy04

Well that does give me hope but if the shettles method has any accuracy I'm out! I know for sure we convieved on ovulation day lol


----------



## motherofboys

I've conceived with both girl and boy timing as well. I don't believe in anything like timing it or the number of times you do it etc now


----------



## kimmy04

It's definitely interesting hearing everyone's stories. I never knew about the shettles method with my first 2 babies so I'm not sure. I always do those silly fun gender myths and they have been pretty accurate for me so far even though I don't believe in them at all. First time all those silly tests like Chinese gender etc all said boy ND second time girl. This time most points to girl except if I compare symptoms and then the shettles method so I guess we will see in a few weeks.. though I'm still on the fence about finding out gender! 

Do you ladies think it's better to find out early and get used to the idea or wait until birth?


----------



## motherofboys

Chinese gender for me was 50/50, said boy girl girl boy. 
With my first 3 i didn't think it mattered, though I did feel a twinge of disappointment after the scan with my 3rd. My 4th it mattered a lot at I felt that I needed to know and found out at 16 weeks. I thought if I waited til birth it would ruin the moment to hear boy and that I'd risk pnd again. I did spend a lot of my pregnancy praying they were wrong then feeling bad about it and to be honest, wishing it to hurry up and fly past so I could try again for a girl. Next time will be my last baby. I've never had a surprise and I'm not going to find out. I'll wait till birth and just try to convince myself it's a boy. 

I'm getting a new baby to keep me occupied soon. A puppy, but he is only 4 weeks old at the moment so can't bring him home until the end of August. And yes, another boy. All our pets have always been boys ha ha


----------



## Hotbump

I got a boy guess on a fb group and I just about broke down. This time it's hitting me so hard, everyone in my pregnancy group is having girls and even though I haven't found out yet I'm pretty sure it's a boy. I can't get attached to this pregnancy and that's exactly why we weren't ttc because I didn't want to go thru GD again.


----------



## kimmy04

motherofboys said:


> Chinese gender for me was 50/50, said boy girl girl boy.
> With my first 3 i didn't think it mattered, though I did feel a twinge of disappointment after the scan with my 3rd. My 4th it mattered a lot at I felt that I needed to know and found out at 16 weeks. I thought if I waited til birth it would ruin the moment to hear boy and that I'd risk pnd again. I did spend a lot of my pregnancy praying they were wrong then feeling bad about it and to be honest, wishing it to hurry up and fly past so I could try again for a girl. Next time will be my last baby. I've never had a surprise and I'm not going to find out. I'll wait till birth and just try to convince myself it's a boy.
> 
> I'm getting a new baby to keep me occupied soon. A puppy, but he is only 4 weeks old at the moment so can't bring him home until the end of August. And yes, another boy. All our pets have always been boys ha ha


Haha that's cute I got a puppy right after I had a miscarriage to make me feel better. Worst decision ever! 8 week old German shepherd puppy and my entire house was carpet haha. Ended up ripping out all the carpet and putting in hardwood shortly after! She is 3 now and still crazy but my house wouldn't be the same without all the chaos ;)


----------



## motherofboys

He's only tiny, a cross between a chihuahua and a pomeranian.


----------



## jessicasmum

I had my 20 week scan this morning and I'm in total shock, we are having...................a BOY!!! I really thought I'd have another girl, I was just sat there in the car going saying in my head "it's a girl" then the same while having the scan. Very shocked but very happy :D


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations


----------



## jessicasmum

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations

Thank you :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

Yay! Congratulations! I think Jamie Oliver was very pleased with his second boy!


----------



## jessicasmum

EmyDra said:


> Yay! Congratulations! I think Jamie Oliver was very pleased with his second boy!

Thank you :D


----------



## motherofboys

Two faint positives today. Kicking myself that I didn't save the second till morning. Lighting is rubbish due to it being dark out but they are pink in real life.

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_3756_zpsl2tlqapz.jpg


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Can't believe it, after waiting all this time and having dh start and stop ttc. I really thought it would take years again after ds4.


----------



## jessicasmum

Really pleased for you :D I hope you get to have your little girl but mainly that you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## EmyDra

Fantastic Mum of Boys!!!! So pleased for you  congratulations


----------



## EmyDra

How old is DS4 ATM?


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you. He will be 3 next month


----------



## motherofboys

We tried for 2.5 years for ds4, and it took us longer with each baby, so I was expecting to be trying for 3 years, dh kept changing his mind so we kept stopping. We only started again in February


----------



## 30mummyof1

congratulations, fx you will hear pink.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks ladies.


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## dollych

Congratulations!!!. Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!!! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks


----------



## EmyDra

Have you considered starting an FB group Mother of Boys? Also what are your plans? Do you think you'll find out or not. I feel very conflicted about it


----------



## motherofboys

I haven't really. If enough people would be interested then I guess I could. I am admin on a parenting group on Facebook and I wouldn't think it would be too different 

I'm hoping I can stay yellow. I've never had that experience, though I do feel at this point there isn't much surprise involved ha ha and I'm the worlds most impatient person. I'm actually hoping to not get a nub shot at 12 weeks. Last time I came away feeling like I hadn't even seen my baby as I was looking for a nub, and then analysing the picture for weeks. 
I know my hormones will probably kick in soon and it will be a different story, but I'm trying to be relaxed about it all and just accept that in all likelihood it's a boy, though I did wander round touching all the girls clothes in the shops yesterday for luck lmao


----------



## 6lilpigs

mob's:) congratulations over here aswell:hugs: 
On finding out, if youve never stayed team yellow before then I will tell you that it is definitely an experience! I would spend literally 9 months obsessing over gender in my head, reading and re-reading my notes as I knew! that one of them figures held the answerhaha:yeah right lol) and studying the scan pics over and over. On the last 3 I found out, which were all luckily my dg, I felt much calmer for the rest of the pregnancy and could keep focus on the rest of the family, but! this may have been as they were all my dg, if it wasnt my dg would I have been pissed off for the last 20 weeks??? I dont know:) Can you take the obsession? Can your family do with your mind possibly not being 100% on the game??

afm, I am on the fence for another:) its so hard to finally switch it off isnt it? I do believe it is almost like an addiction/craving. Im fine til I pop in here and the other place then I am back to square one lol:dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

I guess I'll have to see how I feel closer to the time. Last time I was OK on hearing boy but then a few days later it hit me. I would spends weeks crying on and off and just just wishing my pregnancy would hurry up. Until I'm told different there's still hope, right? I guess in my head I have this idea that I will give birth, hold the baby and fall in love and then have a look down there and whatever I find it won't matter because I'll have those just given birth endorphins rushing through my system. 
It is hard to switch it off. Its sad to think already that this will be the last time. I've already had that moment of shaking as you hold the stick and watch the 2nd pink line appear!


----------



## Jessicahide

I am expecting my first girl after 4 boys, can i just say all the people that were "disappointed" ( like it has anything to do with them) that my ds4 was a boy, have slowly backed away now i am having a girl. :haha: I think people try to tell you that you should feel bad for having all boys, are just negative horrible people who don't want others to be happy....


----------



## EmyDra

Hi Jessica! Friend of mine is preg with her 5th and has 4 boys, she's finding out in a week or too. Everything crossed for pink!

I have no cycle still but I think we are TTC &#128563; DH was very much 'let's go make number 4' last night &#128514;!


----------



## EmyDra

And I ask about a Facebook group because sometimes I just need to talk about my GD with people who properly understand, in particular all boy mummies. I wouldn't dare do so in any other group for fear of people just not understanding.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations Jessica. Dh is adamant this is our last so I'm hoping that I too can get a girl after 4 boys.


----------



## Jessicahide

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations Jessica. Dh is adamant this is our last so I'm hoping that I too can get a girl after 4 boys.

My last one was our last one oops! :haha: Dh says she was just meant to be xx

Fingers crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## Jessicahide

EmyDra said:


> And I ask about a Facebook group because sometimes I just need to talk about my GD with people who properly understand, in particular all boy mummies. I wouldn't dare do so in any other group for fear of people just not understanding.

Plenty of us out there xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I'll look into setting something up if people want that. I know gender dreaming have a page but it's not secret and I don't want more than a select few to know about my gender desire


----------



## Jessicahide

motherofboys said:


> I'll look into setting something up if people want that. I know gender dreaming have a page but it's not secret and I don't want more than a select few to know about my gender desire

You can make it invite only and completely secret x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah that's what I would do if I made one. I haven't joined the gender dreaming one for exactly that reason


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies, many congratulations mummy of boys! So hope this is your pink baby! 

I haven't been on here for ages as was staying team yellow and got a bit obsessive if I did haha! But we are have finally had my baby at 40+5 last Wednesday and the yellow bump turned pink!! Still cannot believe it. Her older brothers are properly besotted. 

And on not finding out her gender, personally having done it both ways now I reckon team yellow is the way forwards, that moment of picking up the baby when it's a boy or girl and finding out is so special! X


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## 30mummyof1

congratulations!
i still can't believe i have a girl now and she's 15 mths! i still think regularly someone is going to take her away :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

30mummyof1 said:


> congratulations!
> i still can't believe i have a girl now and she's 15 mths! i still think regularly someone is going to take her away :shrug:

Wow, 15 months already! Goes to show how long we've been in here really. 

I'm pretty much convinced I'll have a boy, but then every now and then I think "omg, what am I going to do if it's not a girl? Please be a girl" and then kind of snap myself out of it and get on with it. 
I've seen a great maternity top that I think I need to buy about 5 of so I can wear one every day after announcing. It says "pink or blue, either will do", maybe it will help stem the "i bet you're hoping for a girl" questions :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know all too well how much those thoughts take over your mind, i drove myself totally totally crazy...even when they said girl i still thought about gender all the time. So good to have this page to vent without having to explain yourself


----------



## motherofboys

OK, I have set up a facebook group. It is set to secret so I'm hoping the link works, if not feel free to add me, I'm Kayleigh Blythe Whitehead, and then message me and I'll add you to the group. I am at a friends this evening though so might not be until tomorrow

https://www.genderdreaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/iStock_000013296921Small-285x280.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

30mummyof1 said:


> I know all too well how much those thoughts take over your mind, i drove myself totally totally crazy...even when they said girl i still thought about gender all the time. So good to have this page to vent without having to explain yourself

I could have 100 scans and be told girl at every one of them and I still don't think I would believe it now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i've sent friend request, i'm rachel johnson.


----------



## caro103

Cannot believe your lo is 15mths 30mummyof1! Nuts. I keep looking at all the pink cards and still can't believe it. People's comments are still unbelievable though, stuff like '3rd time lucky', I'm like 'what!?!' that's so disrespectful and mean on my boys! Loads of comments about her being the icing on the cake, which I guess she is but we'd have still loved a little boy too. 

I so hope you all get your pink bundles :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg that is so mean! i didn't have anyone say that but i did feel like i had to defend the boys on occasion..:grr:


----------



## Jessicahide

caro103 said:


> Cannot believe your lo is 15mths 30mummyof1! Nuts. I keep looking at all the pink cards and still can't believe it. People's comments are still unbelievable though, stuff like '3rd time lucky', I'm like 'what!?!' that's so disrespectful and mean on my boys! Loads of comments about her being the icing on the cake, which I guess she is but we'd have still loved a little boy too.
> 
> I so hope you all get your pink bundles :) x

The comments don,t stop just because you get a pink one "Oh FINALLY you can stop now!" 

"Oh you got her in the end!" 

"You have a perfect family now!" 

"At least she won't leave you!"

:dohh:


----------



## lau86

Honestly though recently I think there's been such a good run of people getting their dream gender. Really hoping its your turn motherofboys


----------



## motherofboys

I know it sounds make me more hopeful that so many people seem to be getting their dream gender, but instead it makes me feel like "well some one has to get the opposite and it'll probably be me"


----------



## EmyDra

I can't make up my mind if finding out st birth would be worth being stressed about the gender so much in the pregnancy :-/ I'd be worried about it affecting the bub. After finding out I processed it pretty quickly and moved on.


----------



## motherofboys

I think it depends how stressed out you find yourself getting. If it becomes a huge deal then it's definitely cause to find out


----------



## 30mummyof1

I couldn't have waited till birth with no'3 i got myself so worked up, it was on my mind constantly so found out at the earliest possible date 15wks and 5 days


----------



## foxiechick1

Can I join the FB group please? Feeling a bit low today a friend has just announced her third pregnancy on FB and I'm feeling like a green eyed monster tonight! Haven't felt this way in ages.:cry:


----------



## motherofboys

foxiechick1 said:


> Can I join the FB group please? Feeling a bit low today a friend has just announced her third pregnancy on FB and I'm feeling like a green eyed monster tonight! Haven't felt this way in ages.:cry:

It's so hard isn't it? Someone announced the other day and although she has a girl and 2 boys and I'm pregnant I still felt that pang that she'd probably have a girl, and she wouldn't mind either way.


----------



## motherofboys

I've added you, I actually nearly did when I set it up but it's so hard to say "hey you still experiencing GD?" i didn't want to raise the subject again if you are doing well


----------



## motherofboys

I'm having some bleeding, last night it got heavier, today it seems to be lighter again but I'm not getting my hopes up. I feel awful for even thinking about wanting a girl now.


----------



## Jessicahide

Can you add me too ( Gemma Ingram) xxxx


----------



## motherofboys

Are you friends with Emy on there? I'm getting a gemma Ingham who is friends with Emma?


----------



## Jessicahide

motherofboys said:


> Are you friends with Emy on there? I'm getting a gemma Ingham who is friends with Emma?

no, just Ingram


----------



## motherofboys

OK, it won't let me find you then. I can only add friends and friends of friends. I'll find you and add you as a friend. You are welcome to unfriend after I've put you in the group


----------



## motherofboys

There's a lot of gemma Ingram's do you think you could add me, kayleigh Blythe Whitehead?


----------



## 6lilpigs

motherofboys said:


> I'm having some bleeding, last night it got heavier, today it seems to be lighter again but I'm not getting my hopes up. I feel awful for even thinking about wanting a girl now.

Hope your ok mob's xx


----------



## Jessicahide

motherofboys said:


> There's a lot of gemma Ingram's do you think you could add me, kayleigh Blythe Whitehead?

Sent a friends request xxx


----------



## Dannypop

Hi ladies 

I would love to join. I am almost 8 weeks pregnant with number 3. I have two DSs and experienced GD for a few weeks after finding out number 2 was a boy. But I now look back and laugh because all I ever dreamed of was having 2 boys (brothers to grow up together, close in age) and then a girl so she can have her 2 big brothers to protect her. So I should have been elated with DS2 when we found out. 

We have our gender scan in South Africa early at 13 weeks so only 5 more weeks to go ... I think I will be more nervous on that day than on any other day in my life!

It's everyone else's comments and opinions that will be the end of me if its not a girl. Which is so stupid! So if it's a boy I am going to tell everyone right away. If it's a girl we will keep it secret and when people say "Did you try for a girl" I will say NO I think boys are the best!

I am totally convinced that I am having a girl. I don't know why but ever since DS2 was a few months old I just knew next time would be a girl ... Major wishful thinking perhaps!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hope you're ok MOB really hoping the blessing has stopped now!! A
Ah bless you for thinking of me! I think even if I ever get a girl I don't think I'll ever forget feeling this way and would hope to help others x


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome and good luck dannypop


I'm not 100% what's going on. I think I've lost the baby, but a tiny bit of me hopes I'm wrong. The bleeding has stopped, but a doctor told me they wouldn't scan at 5 weeks and to take another test and that would give me my answer (can't remember how much I've posted on which thread now so forgive me if I'm repeating myself) I've taken several which have gotten lighter. 
I've been told that often with early losses you won't have a proper bleed until all the hormones are gone, my last test on Monday was so faint it looked negative at first glance so if that's the case I doubt it will be much longer. But all the time I am not bleeding I'm clinging to the hope that there's a mistake. You hear about the hook effect, though I think I've ruled that out as a couple of tests I did dilute my urine and still had faint lines.


----------



## Dannypop

Oh MOB I am so sorry. I hope you are OK ... and don't even begin to feel guilty for wanting a girl. The heart wants what the heart wants. 

When I was 6 months preg with DS2 I got nastily ill with a virus and I started having major pains in my back and legs to the point where it felt like labour. I was shivering and almost convulsing in pain. My mom took one look at me and said "No, you did NOT wish this upon yourself by wanting a girl. I know you adore this boy. That is not why this is happening." Turns out he was safe as houses but still ... the guilt!

So, big hugs and keep us posted


----------



## Dannypop

How is everyone doing?


----------



## motherofboys

Hi dannypop. How are you? Your scan must be soon right? 
I'm not so great. Got my first period since my loss which just reminds me that I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Dannypop

I am so sorry MOB. And I know the platitudes of "at least you know your cycle is ready and you can start again" are as pointless as saying to someone "at least the baby is healthy" when it's not the gender you were dreaming for. Screw that. AF is still the most painful thing to see. 

My scan is next week Tuesday! I am so so so nervous. 

But what did take my mind off things a bit was after having survived 2 months of morning sickness and not puking once I got food poisoning on the weekend! And I was away with DH for a night in the winelands. Our first escape together without kids in a year and I spend it in the hotel room bathroom.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. Isn't that just typical timing for a parent?


----------



## EmyDra

How is everyone doing? We are hoping to ttc in June for number 4 but my cycles only just started back really (on my 4th period). I have the same issue as last time though, rubbish luteal phase (around 6 days) so I have no idea when I'll be able to conceive again.


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm actually due on 9-27!! We find out gender next Friday:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Ooooo exciting!!! Good luck!


----------



## Dannypop

Hi ladies! So glad this thread is active again. How is everyone doing?


----------



## littlemisscie

After two boys we are team pink!! Found out today at 15 weeks 6 days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2419.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats! you must be over the moon:happydance:


----------



## littlemisscie

30mummyof1 said:


> Congrats! you must be over the moon:happydance:

We are! Placed my first clothes order today! ha!

Lots of floral leggings and skirts!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Dannypop

Ah congrats! I'm due in 5 weeks with a girl after 2 boys too. I still feel like a fake when I call my baby "she". Guess I won't properly believe it until I see her vag with my own eyes!

We are keeping the gender a secret as I want to avoid all the comments about how we must now be complete and we "finally" got our girl. My boys are my WORLD. I feel like I have to defend just how incredible and how wished for they were.


----------



## littlemisscie

Dannypop said:


> Ah congrats! I'm due in 5 weeks with a girl after 2 boys too. I still feel like a fake when I call my baby "she". Guess I won't properly believe it until I see her vag with my own eyes!
> 
> We are keeping the gender a secret as I want to avoid all the comments about how we must now be complete and we "finally" got our girl. My boys are my WORLD. I feel like I have to defend just how incredible and how wished for they were.




I hear that. I ADORE my boys and am kind of sad to no longer be a "mother of boys". We were perfectly happy with our boys and this little miss came as a surprise. But we are so excited for her!:cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

Hey ladies room for 1 more? I'm a mother of 6 boys and 1 girl. My girl is nearly 7 and desperate for a sister. I've had a lot of gender disappointment in the past but always disappeared the minute baby was born. I love my boys dearly so I don't understand why I even have those feelings they don't make sense. Anyway we have a surprise baby due beginning of November and it would be awesome to have another girl and if it's a boy he will also be very loved but it would be nice to chat to people who understand how I feel without judging me or thinking my boys are not my world as they really are. I have no preference once they are here. My daughter is not treated any differently than my boys. Anyway I'm rambling now so hi.


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are in right place hun, i found it so helpful to talk to like minded ladies without the fear of being judged. i think its completely understandable to want the opposite gender after multiple of one and also to give your girl a sister. If i had another i would want another girl too, not because my girl is better than my boys but for her to have a sister as i would have loved one. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Yes Rachel I was bullied all through school and always thought life would of been easier with a sister. That's probably not the case but it affects my desire for ava to have a sister.


----------



## motherofboys

Hi everyone. I've not been on BnB since the beginning of the year, but thought I would stop by and see how everyone is. Still no new baby in the way here, and closing in on what should have been my due date.
It's depressing to think this threat goes back to 2014, I joined the previous thread in 2012, and 5 years later I'm still without a girl. 2 pregnancies, 1 baby (who will be 4 this year)

So, who is still here? Who is new? Who's pregnant?


----------



## 3boys

motherofboys said:


> Hi everyone. I've not been on BnB since the beginning of the year, but thought I would stop by and see how everyone is. Still no new baby in the way here, and closing in on what should have been my due date.
> It's depressing to think this threat goes back to 2014, I joined the previous thread in 2012, and 5 years later I'm still without a girl. 2 pregnancies, 1 baby (who will be 4 this year)
> 
> So, who is still here? Who is new? Who's pregnant?

Hi I'm new to this thread but im sorry for your loss x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome 3boys. 
How's everyone getting on?


----------



## dollych

Hi Motherofboys & everyone else!!.

I'm still stalking this board &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;I've not put anything on for ages!. I'm not TTC and not even attempted since the birth of my 3rd Boy.
Hubby is not up for any more &#55357;&#56866;....... I'm hoping to convince him though.
I know!!, I can't believe how time has gone so fast. I was on the original thread years ago and have still been checking on here from time to time to see how everyone is getting on.
My GD is still with me every day unfortunately (some days are better than others) I still hope & pray I will have a Daughter some day, but no plans to TTC just yet.

Good luck to everyone TTC xxx


----------



## 3boys

dollych said:


> Hi Motherofboys & everyone else!!.
> 
> I'm still stalking this board &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;I've not put anything on for ages!. I'm not TTC and not even attempted since the birth of my 3rd Boy.
> Hubby is not up for any more &#65533;&#65533;....... I'm hoping to convince him though.
> I know!!, I can't believe how time has gone so fast. I was on the original thread years ago and have still been checking on here from time to time to see how everyone is getting on.
> My GD is still with me every day unfortunately (some days are better than others) I still hope & pray I will have a Daughter some day, but no plans to TTC just yet.
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC xxx

My 4th was a girl so you never know!


----------



## motherofboys

Hey dollych good to see you, though not so great to hear that GD is still with you. I hope DH agrees to TTC and you get your girl. 
I am trying to convince myself that I'll be fine without another and without a girl. I kind of feel like time is running out. I'm only 30, so I know technically I have time but DH is 48, he doesn't really want to keep doing the baby thing. The boys are 11,9,7 and 3 now, and some times I feel ready to be done with the baby stuff too. My kids have never been great sleepers, so ds 4 is only just starting to go through the night a couple of times a week. 11 years without a full nights sleep takes its toll, ya know? 
I feel like I'm being selfish wanting another such a lot of the time, and I think most of those feelings are rooted in the fact I want a girl.


----------



## 3boys

motherofboys said:


> Hey dollych good to see you, though not so great to hear that GD is still with you. I hope DH agrees to TTC and you get your girl.
> I am trying to convince myself that I'll be fine without another and without a girl. I kind of feel like time is running out. I'm only 30, so I know technically I have time but DH is 48, he doesn't really want to keep doing the baby thing. The boys are 11,9,7 and 3 now, and some times I feel ready to be done with the baby stuff too. My kids have never been great sleepers, so ds 4 is only just starting to go through the night a couple of times a week. 11 years without a full nights sleep takes its toll, ya know?
> I feel like I'm being selfish wanting another such a lot of the time, and I think most of those feelings are rooted in the fact I want a girl.

I completely understand all those feelings x


----------



## Dannypop

So wonderful to hear from you MOB. I've been wondering how you've been. 

GD is something that will never fully leave you because it's like having a door in your life that is permanently locked and you don't know what is really behind it because you can't gain access to it.

The gender gamble is so unfair. I really hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## Buddysmum89

How have I only noticed this thread!? :haha:..im gonna join you all!

Currently pregnant with #2!, our first was a boy which is the gender I wanted, but this time the tables have turned and I'm hoping and praying we have a girly on board!!

Had my first scan yesterday and measured 12+3, Due on 18th February:)

https://i64.tinypic.com/efm9uh.jpg

A lot of my friends think it's a girl, and the other lot say boy so have quite a mixed bag really :/


----------



## 3boys

Buddysmum89 said:


> How have I only noticed this thread!? :haha:..im gonna join you all!
> 
> Currently pregnant with #2!, our first was a boy which is the gender I wanted, but this time the tables have turned and I'm hoping and praying we have a girly on board!!
> 
> Had my first scan yesterday and measured 12+3, Due on 18th February:)
> 
> https://i64.tinypic.com/efm9uh.jpg
> 
> A lot of my friends think it's a girl, and the other lot say boy so have quite a mixed bag really :/

It's a very tricky nub. Very flat but if that's stacking then very boyish I hope it's a leg imaging. Any other pics?


----------



## motherofboys

Hi, I'm not great with nubs but welcome. Hope you get your girl.


----------



## Buddysmum89

Thank you :) That was the only scan picture we got as baby was very stubborn, uncooperative and wouldnt hold still :lol: sonographer did point out it was a leg shadow :)

I'm so nervous for 16 weeks :/ in a way I'm building myseld up for the worst case scenario that #2 is another boy, it'll be a lovely surprise if it is a girl :)


----------



## 3boys

Buddysmum89 said:


> Thank you :) That was the only scan picture we got as baby was very stubborn, uncooperative and wouldnt hold still :lol: sonographer did point out it was a leg shadow :)
> 
> I'm so nervous for 16 weeks :/ in a way I'm building myseld up for the worst case scenario that #2 is another boy, it'll be a lovely surprise if it is a girl :)

Was the sonographer familiar with nub? Mine tried to convince me the nub was the cord. When is your 16wk scan? I really hope you get your girl x


----------



## Buddysmum89

3boys said:


> Buddysmum89 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) That was the only scan picture we got as baby was very stubborn, uncooperative and wouldnt hold still :lol: sonographer did point out it was a leg shadow :)
> 
> I'm so nervous for 16 weeks :/ in a way I'm building myseld up for the worst case scenario that #2 is another boy, it'll be a lovely surprise if it is a girl :)
> 
> Was the sonographer familiar with nub? Mine tried to convince me the nub was the cord. When is your 16wk scan? I really hope you get your girl xClick to expand...

She wouldn't say if it was the nub or not :/ I suppose they get fed up when people go in and try and get them to say what gender they think it is :lol: I daren't ask her haha!

I haven't booked my 16 week scan yet but at a guess I'll probably be looking to book it sometime next month, since I'm 13 weeks today, so really only have to wait another 3 weeks!! Win win haha! And thank you :)


----------



## 3boys

Buddysmum89 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddysmum89 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) That was the only scan picture we got as baby was very stubborn, uncooperative and wouldnt hold still :lol: sonographer did point out it was a leg shadow :)
> 
> I'm so nervous for 16 weeks :/ in a way I'm building myseld up for the worst case scenario that #2 is another boy, it'll be a lovely surprise if it is a girl :)
> 
> Was the sonographer familiar with nub? Mine tried to convince me the nub was the cord. When is your 16wk scan? I really hope you get your girl xClick to expand...
> 
> She wouldn't say if it was the nub or not :/ I suppose they get fed up when people go in and try and get them to say what gender they think it is :lol: I daren't ask her haha!
> 
> I haven't booked my 16 week scan yet but at a guess I'll probably be looking to book it sometime next month, since I'm 13 weeks today, so really only have to wait another 3 weeks!! Win win haha! And thank you :)Click to expand...

Ah right I see. I wouldn't dream of asking 1st hospital appointment as I know the answer I'd get lol so I paid for private one. I find once you're paying they are happy to take whatever pics you want lol even if they do think you are crazy.


----------



## CB33

2 boys and hoping for a girl. 10 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## 3boys

CB33 said:


> 2 boys and hoping for a girl. 10 weeks pregnant!

Hope you get your girl x


----------



## EmyDra

Feel quite at peace with the idea of boy number 4. Although we won't try till next year. Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## MrsB_2015

12 weeks pregnant with baby #3. (Technically #2 if made to full term). Reeeeeeally hoping for a boy, but feeling pretty certain it's another girl!


----------



## 3boys

Im doing good, now over 35 weeks pregnant. Just another 3 weeks to induction i just cant wait im so uncomfortable.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad things are going well! :)


----------

